# ASUS TUF GAMING X570 PLUS



## Jrw8FJBbLPkkJpB

Could this be the best Budget X570 board? I was watching the latest Buildzoid video and he was doing a breakdown of the X570 Strix-F and in the video he said that the Strix-F ($300 Rumored Price) has the same VRM setup as the Tuf ($170 Rumored Price).

Could this end up being the next TOMAHAWK? Really good for the price to performance? He even talks about buying himself a Tuf in the video. I'm thinking about picking one up with the 3700x if reviews back up his claims.


----------



## EddieZ

We'll have to see, won't we 

At least I'm very happy with the price-performance of the x470 Plus Gaming with my 2600X and G.Skill 3600 memory.


----------



## AlphaC

I doubt it, probably Aorus Elite and maybe Asrock Steel Legend for budget builds since it has ALC1220/Intel LAN and also 8 DrMOs which is good enough for 8 cores.


SiliconLottery has Aorus Elite on their QVL.


Additionally due to the PWM layout you downscale your power at idle better because you can run 2 powerstage rather than a minimum of 3.


TUF = ASP1106 PWM, 3 SiC639 powerstages on each PWM phase
Aorus Elite = ISL PWM with 6 phases doubled to 12 via ISL6617 and using SiC634 powerstages


----------



## jamexman

How’s the latest bios on this board?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamexman

Bump... no other owners here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papertoast

im hoping to swap mine in here this week


first impressions
it has some weight to it, that is always a good sign, not some lightweight pos
the various components seem solid on the board
hoping to have a nice simple swap out


update . . .
swapped in the new board with ram and a 2700x 50th anni . . .
no post
called tech support . . . needs a bios update to run that chip
baffled that a brand new board a few weeks old would need a bios update for a gen2 ryzen


----------



## TrixX

LOL, got one here too. Just wondering if there's a way to edit BCLK on it as it seems to be a hidden function in the BIOS at the moment.


----------



## jamexman

papertoast said:


> im hoping to swap mine in here this week
> 
> 
> first impressions
> it has some weight to it, that is always a good sign, not some lightweight pos
> the various components seem solid on the board
> hoping to have a nice simple swap out
> 
> 
> update . . .
> swapped in the new board with ram and a 2700x 50th anni . . .
> no post
> called tech support . . . needs a bios update to run that chip
> baffled that a brand new board a few weeks old would need a bios update for a gen2 ryzen




Sorry to see that. You still be able to flash the bios with a newer one using this procedure:

https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1012219


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papertoast

jamexman said:


> Sorry to see that. You still be able to flash the bios with a newer one using this procedure:
> 
> https://www.asus.com/support/faq/1012219
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 nice thought, but like i said, it wont post at all
its on its way back to asus so they can load the newest bios


----------



## jamexman

papertoast said:


> nice thought, but like i said, it wont post at all
> its on its way back to asus so they can load the newest bios




With that procedure you didn’t need to post... even with a black screen it would flash it you just have to wait a bit in the dark... anyways, glad asus is taking care if you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GarMr

*BIOS 1005*

Version 1005 - 2019/08/12 (https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS/HelpDesk_BIOS/)


----------



## jamexman

Finally my 3900x will be here on Friday. I'll see how this board behaves!


----------



## GarMr

*Interesting Video*

Regrading the sub $200 motherboards. Includes the TUF Gaming x570 Plus.


----------



## jamexman

GarMr said:


> Regrading the sub $200 motherboards. Includes the TUF Gaming x570 Plus.
> 
> https://youtu.be/_7PkZwY9PWM


Nice. Also Buildzoid (from actually hardcore overclocking on youtube) talks good about this mobo. He says the VRM's are fine for up to a 3950x. It's just 4 phases, tripled= 12+2, but good quality.


----------



## zulex

Hey guys, are there any overclocking guide for this MB?


----------



## papertoast

zulex said:


> Hey guys, are there any overclocking guide for this MB?


 not yet
once i get the board back and get everything installed/configured, ill see what i can get out of the 2700x 50th that i picked up on sale
wont be a full blown guide per se, more of this is the config that worked for 'x' oc ect.


----------



## GarMr

*Wired Internet*

Is anyone experiencing intermittent internet speeds with this motherboard.


I updated the driver to the latest one on the Asus site for this board.


I have a 1gig up and down. But for some reason this board is not steady with it. And it doesn't reach 1 gig downloads.



Might it be the driver?


My previous motherboard (Crosshair VII Hero) didn't have this issue.


----------



## AlphaC

Crosshair VII Hero has an Intel i211AT LAN. The TUF PLUS has a proprietary-to-ASUS realtek LAN.

Normally you'd be able to pull it off https://www.realtek.com/en/componen...0-1000m-gigabit-ethernet-pci-express-software


For this board you should probably use the one off ASUS's support page here: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WI-FI/HelpDesk_Download/. (https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...H1_SZ_TSD_W10_64_VER10355102019_20190801R.zip) It's probably a driver issue.


----------



## papertoast

meh, as long as its pulling 700 mbps+, i wouldnt worry about it
my current rig is a sabertooth 990 and it get 700-900 on my speed tests all day long
could also be the server speedtest picks . . .


----------



## GarMr

Ambient temperature of 72*°F *(22*°C*)


CPU: AMD 3900x

CPU Cooler: Dark Rock Pro 4 CPU Cooler
Motherboard: TUF GAMING X570-Plus (non wifi)
Bios ver. (motherboard): Version 0804


This current temperature is at home, 2358 hours.


Day time/hours the CPU idle temp go up to 34-36 Celsius.


All this is while computer is idling. Only have Ryzen Master open on screen viewing the numbers.





Just felt like sharing.


----------



## Tiihokatti

New AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA BIOS-update is out.

Gotta say, the board has been performing pretty dang well for the past month, only been using the onboard wireless wifi (Intel AC9260 + AC-router) and haven't had any hiccups with the connection. The only gripe has been the chipset-fan placement: almost every single GPU in existence is going to block the fan if you use the first pcie-slot. And most of the GPU coolers will push the warm air the GPU generates towards the chipset.

Even with my modded Asus GTX 1070 Dual (shroud+fans replaced with 3x AC-F8 Silent fans tied neatly to the heatsink with zipties) the chipset temperatures were around 78C while the GPU was around 76C. That is why I went and bought an Accelero Mono Plus to replace the extremely bad stock cooler of the GPU: maximum temperatures for the GPU is now 60C and the chipset temperatures also dropped down to 70C. Two birds with one stone, as the Mono Plus heatsink doesn't block the chipset-fan like the usual GPU-coolers do.


----------



## AmericanLoco

My RX 5700XT "blocks" the chipset fan on my Tuf Gaming X570 Plus, but even after a long gaming session my chipset temperature sits at 60C. This is with a small case with only a single 120mm exhaust fan.


----------



## Tiihokatti

AmericanLoco said:


> My RX 5700XT "blocks" the chipset fan on my Tuf Gaming X570 Plus, but even after a long gaming session my chipset temperature sits at 60C. This is with a small case with only a single 120mm exhaust fan.


Do you have any m.2 SSD on the lower slot? AFAIK using an SSD there raises the temperatures as the upper m.2 slot is handled directly by the CPU and the lower slot is handled by the chipset.
I'm using a PCIe Gen3 x4 SSD (Corsair MP510) on my lower m.2 slot.


----------



## AmericanLoco

Tiihokatti said:


> Do you have any m.2 SSD on the lower slot? AFAIK using an SSD there raises the temperatures as the upper m.2 slot is handled directly by the CPU and the lower slot is handled by the chipset.
> I'm using a PCIe Gen3 x4 SSD (Corsair MP510) on my lower m.2 slot.


I'm only using my SSD in the top (CPU slot). I was going to put it in the lower slot (because of the heatsink), but I figured it'd be better to have it directly connected to the CPU. 

Speaking of that, it's really annoying ASUS doesn't allow you to swap the SSD heatsink to the top slot...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Bought thing MB to use with 3700X. Can't wait to get it tomorrow and play with AMD CPU after years of Intel. I got 32GB CL14 DDR4-3200 RAM.


----------



## papertoast

finally had a few hours to swap in my x570
seems like a nice board, windows booted right up, just have to reactivate but cant due to running insider builds 'shrugs'



anyway, noticed 2 things


first, running 4x8gb sticks of corsair vengeance lpx ram, ddr4 3600
wont run at 3600 mhz, got it running at 3300 +/-
set it at 3600 manually or set docp and it fails


second, it doesn't seem to want to save the settings when i set the cpu multiplier to 42 to have the cpu run at 4.2 ghz, it reverts back to x40 to give 4 ghz, which isnt bad at all

cpu is a 2700x 50th anni


----------



## palote99

Hi there....

Is there any overclocking guide for this mobo???

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Scoobydoobydoo

palote99 said:


> Hi there....
> 
> Is there any overclocking guide for this mobo???
> 
> Thanks in advance!


A guide would indeed be an asset.


----------



## Section31

I agree. 

I have odd issue with this board actually. For some reason, it has issues whenever i try to set negative manual offset/manual overclock with lower voltage. Either it won't post or the system just becomes unstable when doing cinebench. This is with an 3700X. I also have an hero VIII with 3900X and i don't encounter any of such issue.


----------



## Scoobydoobydoo

I still like the mobo in general, it is a good deal if you want wifi and bluetooth with the added VRM bonus of being able to upgrade to a 3900x or similar. But from a €240 Asus motherboard I expect to be able to alter mobofan curves, bout time they gave us a biosupgrade. €240,-- is alot of money for a crappy implementation of a cooling solution, they would have done a better job designing a heatsink with a 60mm fanspot and supplying us a crappy 60 mm fan which is about the same size as the implemented mobofan anyway. This way we could have installed an A-grade silent 60mm fan of our own choosing if we had complaints about noise or whatever. This coolingsolution aka mobofandesign is crappy engineering and marketing imho. We can alter every freaking fan in the bios except the asusfan that came with the mobo which some users can hear, like w-t-a-f... When you bought a silent computerbuild, this asus mobofan can feel like betrayal.


----------



## psybangas09

*Why is there no BIOS settings guide for this motherboard?*



Scoobydoobydoo said:


> A guide would indeed be an asset.


^+1 yeah agree with you, there's a couple of settings I'm running that DRAM Calculator has for "CPU/DRAM stability" but not sure if it helps or hinders.

These are to do with DiGi+VRM CPU; Level 4, 120%, 300, T.Probe, Manual, Ultra Fast and SoC; Level 3, 120%, 300, Optimal. Also running a -50mV offset seems to help keep core voltage in check, without performance hit when running optimized defaults. SoC at 1.1000V, DRAM 1.4500V and CL14 B-Die kit @3600/1800 [16-16-16-16-32-48] 1T stable passing stress tests like Aida64, memtest64, Prime95 (29.7) and in games Battlefield V and Apex Legends.

Anyone else care to share some of their settings and experiences here please?


----------



## Scoobydoobydoo

New pc components: AMD3600 / Scythe Ninja 5 / x570 tuf wifi / 2*8GB 3200cl16 Crucial E-die / Straight Power 650W / Pure Base 500 Silent White / KC2000 1TB NVME SSD
Old Components: 2x 240GB Sata SSD's / 2x 320GB 7200rpm Samsung Spinpoint / Nividia 960 2GB videocard / 1080p/1ms/144Hz monitor 


So far I have:
A) I overclocked my 3600 on the X570 Tuf to 4200Ghz manually on stockvoltage in Bios, temperatuur was 80°C (Scythe Ninja 5 cpu aircooler).
B) After that I went back to stock settings and enabled PB-Overdrive in Bios. This setting also made the cpu run at 4200Ghz (99% of the time when needed), but at a slightly higher voltage according to Rivatuner (exact voltage-increase I did not note). I am still positive about PBO, because during the lifespan of the processor it could get less voltage on average with PB-Overdrive, so I assume this is good for lifespan.
C) Tried overclocking memory with DRAMcalculator settings in Bios, but somewhere the biostexts do not align with Dramcalculatortexts, so my pc froze on reboot because I ****ed up. So I put memory back on DOCP settings 3200/cl16 for now, still have to give it another go.

So, I still have to fiddle with:
D) getting memory to 3200/cl14 settings in Bios
E) Some OC settings have levels and I wonder what they actually do, so need to dive into that.
F) Giving Ryzen Master software a go.
G) Finally chosing a OC-methodcombination to my liking (probably good ol' bios)
H) I have 2 old HDD's installed in my case which I want to run parallel for backups.
I) Dualbootinstallment for linuxmint.
J) Getting a descent automated backup running smoothly.
K) Need a new wireless mouse and wireless keyboard.
L) Save up for a descent GPU, when a games hits the shelves I actually want to play at 144Hz.
M) This mobo has an incryption addon, I like to fiddle around with that and see what it grants me.


----------



## psybangas09

Thought I'd share some of my experience with BIOS version 1201. First thing to do when you enter the UEFI is hit F7 to go into Advance Mode, where under Exit tab you'll find "Load Optimize Defaults".
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=303358&thumb=1
After doing this I find that there's some settings that need changing right away or else it won't boot. If using an AIO, and don't have CPU/ Optional fan connected, set Monitor these Speed to "Ignored".
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=303360&thumb=1
Also go into Boot Configuration menu and change Setup Mode > Advanced Mode so no more hitting F7!
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=303364&thumb=1
Next going into Ai Tweaker section there's options to change Memory and FCLK Frequency which is handy for squeezing out extra performance from your new Ryzen system, consensus being 3800/1900 is the recommended "sweet spot" to aim for in terms of low latency and high memory bandwidth.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=303366&thumb=1
The AI Overclock Tuner tab allows loading X.M.P. Profiles for memory, otherwise leave on Auto for manually selecting desired settings. Performance Enhancer I haven't really experimented with yet, but imagine it does like says and adds more voltage in core boost behavior. Similarly OC Tuner and Performance Bias these settings I leave on their default values of Keep Current Settings and Auto. Moving down to Precision Boost Overdrive I found leaving everything on Auto works fine for 4.4GHz.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=303368&thumb=1
DRAM Timing Control is next and here I enter the following values generated from DRAM Calculator.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=303370&thumb=1
Main thing here is to enter correct timings for each setting otherwise stability suffers or won't boot.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=303372&thumb=1
I found Fast profile timings from DRAM Calculator works for me, although if it doesn't then try Safe.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=303382&thumb=1
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=303374&thumb=1
Voltages are also best input manually where possible to ensure stability and optimal performance.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=303376&thumb=1
For Best CPU/DRAM stability in the DIGI+ VRM tab again I follow DRAM Calculator recommendations.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=303378&thumb=1
Finally I set the following Voltages: SoC 1.1 V, DRAM 1.45 V, CLDO VDDG 0.9 V, VTTDDR 0.725 V and VPP_MEM 2.5 V and with these settings my Ryzen 3700X is stable and performing quite well.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=303380&thumb=1
Another thing to do is setup Qfan Control, which I do in Windows actually, since despite everything I've tried can only get the Silent profile to enable once I sign in, otherwise all the case fans run full speed. Hope this helps new TUF Gaming X570-Plus (Wi-Fi) owners. Questions/ suggestions please comment.


----------



## GarMr

*TUF GAMING X570-PLUS*

TUF GAMING X570-PLUS (Non-Wifi)


Under BIOS & FIRMWARE (https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS/HelpDesk_BIOS/)


New Bios: Version 1403 


> TUF GAMING X570-PLUS BIOS 1403
> 1. Update AM4 combo PI 1.0.0.4 patch B
> 2. Support Ryzen™ 2000-series APU
> * You will not be able to downgrade your BIOS after updating to this BIOS version


----------



## psybangas09

*New BIOS download links*

I downloaded and successfully flashed my motherboard already using link from the following site:
https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f12/ultimative-am4-uefi-bios-agesa-ubersicht-05-11-19-a-1228903.html#2.7 :thumb:


----------



## BenL

Hey, do you have same laggy bios for this mobo?


----------



## psybangas09

No I'm not seeing any lag when in UEFI. Successfully dialed in my memory overclock settings without any issues and it booted first attempt. Just to clarify I have the Wi-Fi version. For all intents and purposes BIOS 1403 with 1usmus power plan is more like how I expected my 3700X to perform (coming from B350>X470>B450>X570 finally).


----------



## Advil000

Something was changed with 1403 and I can't flash my modded version of the BIOS.

Anyone have new instructions for how to get around the locked flash?


----------



## BenL

There is new bios 1404 - https://www.asus.com/pl/Motherboards/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## Tiihokatti

1403 had broken ram overclocking. 1404 should have all the memory-related problems fixed.


----------



## psybangas09

Thanks for the heads up! Did notice games crashing more with 1403, now that I'm on 1404 seems more stable.


----------



## AmericanLoco

I thought AGESA 1.0.0.4 was supposed to introduce eco mode? Still doesn't show up in my Ryzen Master.

Edit: Updated to 1404 - this BIOS is still all jacked up. Eco-Mode now shows up on Ryzen Master, but only if the Core Performance Boost is set to Level 1, 2 or 3. If they're set to "Default" or "Auto", eco-mode doesn't show up. If you set it to Level 1, 2 or 3, the PPT and everything gets jacked way up to 1000+ watts and 145A. Hopefully they'll get it figured out by 1405...


----------



## papertoast

been running the new bios for a few days and not all has been smooth

got something weird with the cpu fans, they stop completely and dont come back unless i power down the system and turn it back on
also it wont save some of the settings, one being the voltage for the cpu,


----------



## orlfman

I got this board along with a 3800x and so far I've been liking it. I do have a question though, I noticed ryzen master states my tdp for my 3800x is 142 watts. I thought it was 105? I have PBO set to disabled since I don't want any overclocking stuff. I also have performance enhancer set to auto since there isn't a way to disable it. using 1404.


----------



## jamexman

Has the new agesa 1.0.0.4b reduced your boost max clocks on this board? With 1.0.0.3ABBA I was getting 4625 MHz max on a couple of cores on my 3900x, with the new one max i see is 4550 MHz max...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ziocomposite

jamexman said:


> Has the new agesa 1.0.0.4b reduced your boost max clocks on this board? With 1.0.0.3ABBA I was getting 4625 MHz max on a couple of cores on my 3900x, with the new one max i see is 4550 MHz max...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It may be related to this - https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/dqwcpo/agesa_1004_pbo_bug_and_how_to_fix_it/


----------



## jamexman

ziocomposite said:


> It may be related to this - https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/dqwcpo/agesa_1004_pbo_bug_and_how_to_fix_it/




I don’t think so. I don’t use PBO, in stock. And that bug is for Gigabyte boards anyway.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Masamoto

Hmmm I might need to spend some more time with this board first. 
Just got it today to replace my X570 Phantom Gaming 4 which I send back cause the top PCIe is to close to the CPU socket and it interferes with my CPU cooler. 
But for now still unimpressed.
For the X570 Phantom Gaming 4, I just went in and set the XMP profile for my G.Skill RipJaws V 3200 then put the speed at 3600 and done no problems.
The Tuf won't boot when I just do that. Will need some work I guess.
It's paired with a 3700X
Bios is updated to 1404


----------



## GarMr

*TUF GAMING X570-PLUS (Non Wifi)*

Version 1404 - 15.15 MBytes ( https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS/HelpDesk_BIOS/ )
Release date - 2019/11/21




> TUF GAMING X570-PLUS BIOS 1404
> 1. Update AM4 combo PI 1.0.0.4 patch B
> 2. Support Ryzen™ 2001-series APU
> * You will not be able to downgrade your BIOS after updating to this BIOS version


Most likely more bug fixes. Maybe fixes eco boost and more RAM/XMP fixes.


----------



## Advil000

GarMr said:


> Version 1404 - 15.15 MBytes ( https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS/HelpDesk_BIOS/ )
> Release date - 2019/11/21
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely more bug fixes. Maybe fixes eco boost and more RAM/XMP fixes.


That's very odd. It is the same BIOS number as last time. Either they just cleaned up the web page and edited the date 1404 was released to make it look newer than it is, or they really screwed up and released another BIOS with the same version number.


----------



## gijoe50000

Anybody randomly getting a "no display" error on boot?
I'm using display port, and about every second time I boot I get a 3L1S beep. 
But the weird thing is it still almost always boots afterwards. It's weird, like, I'll get the first "good" beep, then a splash screen, then the display goes off with an error code, and then suddenly I'm into Windows and everything is great.
About 1 in 10 times it actually doesn't boot, and I have to flick the reset button, then all is good.
Anybody know what this is about? It seems like a glitch where the mobo thinks it no display for a few seconds..
I haven't stumbled on any pcie or display settings in the bios yet, but I haven't looked too hard.. Still fumbling around in the dark with this new Ryzen malarkey..


----------



## LanXor

GarMr said:


> Most likely more bug fixes.


Previous 1404 and current 1404 bios version same - or at least beyond compare cannot find any difference on Hex level.


----------



## dajez

I'm running everything on stock, only have docp enabled. When I do restart it fails to boot. If I do shutdown and it boots fine also its stable in windows. Also when I try to oc my ram it always defaults to the docp settings. Anyone have any idea what would cause this?


----------



## FaxedForward

dajez said:


> I'm running everything on stock, only have docp enabled. When I do restart it fails to boot. If I do shutdown and it boots fine also its stable in windows. Also when I try to oc my ram it always defaults to the docp settings. Anyone have any idea what would cause this?


I am on a ASUS Prime X570-Pro (not the same board, but very close) and experiencing this exact same issue. Usually fails POST from cold boot with the DRAM LED on any time DOCP is enabled (2x16GB, DDR4 3600, CL16, 16-19-19-19). The weird thing is, it's perfectly stable, passed 8 runs of Memtest86 with no issues at DOCP settings, restarts fine, etc. Just fails to POST quite often from cold boot.

I have noticed that the longer it sits, the more likely it is to fail POST. If it's stuck at a POST failure with the DRAM LED on, I can hold the power button to turn off, then press again to re-initiate startup, and it will usually boot this way with DOCP settings on the second or third try...

On Reddit and LinusTechTips others are reporting the same issue, many people are thinking the culprit is low DRAM Vboot which is set to 1.2 and not adjustable in TUF/Prime BIOS.


----------



## FaxedForward

FYI: BIOS 1405 is released today.

https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...s-agesa-ubersicht-25-11-19-a-1228903.html#2.7

Direct link:

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/..._X570-PLUS/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-ASUS-1405.zip


----------



## s002wjh

i'm looking to get this mobo or elite wifi, could somebody tell me if there is issue with Realtek lan or not?


----------



## LanXor

s002wjh said:


> i'm looking to get this mobo or elite wifi, could somebody tell me if there is issue with Realtek lan or not?


Using this mobo for 2 months and no issues with lan. 

Is there some specific issue one should expect ?


----------



## lightsout

LanXor said:


> Using this mobo for 2 months and no issues with lan.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there some specific issue one should expect ?




People often say they are inferior to Intel. In real life not sure that amounts to a whole lot. But someone may share their poor experience with Realtek.


----------



## papertoast

https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...WI-FI/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WIFI-ASUS-1404.zip


for the other flavor of board


----------



## FaxedForward

So far 1405 has solved my POST issues with G.Skill Ripjaws 2x16GB at 3600MHz. Tightened timings to 16-18-18-38 and still good. Crossing my fingers that this keeps up.


----------



## dajez

Got myself some new memory today, the Crucial ballistix elite 4000mhz. I can't get it to boot on the 4000mhz docp profile. Neither with lowering the clocks to 3600. Tried the timings I got with the dram calculator, none will boot. Only with I leave it stock it boots at 2666mhz...


----------



## |2A|N

Going from 1404 to 1405 everything is running fine. Do we know what changes were made in 1405?


----------



## FaxedForward

|2A|N said:


> Going from 1404 to 1405 everything is running fine. Do we know what changes were made in 1405?


Helpful release notes as always...

“Improve system performance”


----------



## Gunderman456

Bought mine today!

Currently working on my [Build Log] The Fast on the Cheap.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/18082-builds-logs-case-mods/1737250-build-log-fast-cheap.html










I'm hoping to learn all the tips and tricks to overclock my 3700X from you good folks!


----------



## uglykidmoe

tuf gaming x570 plus with wifi - bios 1405 - r7 3700x - corsair 2x16 vengence rbg pro ddr4 3200 16 18 18 36 1.35v (CMW32GX4M2C3200C). build is brand new, will not boot after enabling docp, boots @ 2133 will also boot at 2800, but no higher. any thoughts? : )


----------



## Gunderman456

I'm not seeing much help when it comes to RAM and booting issues. Can anyone help these guys please??


----------



## Advil000

I just installed 1405 coming up from 1403 with my 3900X. So far so good! I can't say that my max overclock got any better, or that I'm seeing any "better" boost control compared to 1403 but it did seem to make getting a good overclock done in BIOS quite a bit easier and more forgiving. 

Also, I'll do some more testing but it would appear that something they did has improved overall stability as the system is now stable at a 1900mhz FCLK / 3800 RAM when I was only able to really run at 1866 / 3733 before. I couldn't even boot stably into windows for more than a few seconds at 1900 before, now I've hammered it at those settings in multiple benchmarks and games.

I'll take it! Especially since for gaming, even if I didn't win the silicon lottery for ultra fast cores on this CPU, the fabric clock has made an absolute monster out of the thing.


----------



## dajez

Advil000 said:


> I just installed 1405 coming up from 1403 with my 3900X. So far so good! I can't say that my max overclock got any better, or that I'm seeing any "better" boost control compared to 1403 but it did seem to make getting a good overclock done in BIOS quite a bit easier and more forgiving.
> 
> Also, I'll do some more testing but it would appear that something they did has improved overall stability as the system is now stable at a 1900mhz FCLK / 3800 RAM when I was only able to really run at 1866 / 3733 before. I couldn't even boot stably into windows for more than a few seconds at 1900 before, now I've hammered it at those settings in multiple benchmarks and games.
> 
> I'll take it! Especially since for gaming, even if I didn't win the silicon lottery for ultra fast cores on this CPU, the fabric clock has made an absolute monster out of the thing.



I can't even get it to boot at 3600mhz, max I got it to boot atm was 3200


----------



## LanXor

uglykidmoe said:


> tuf gaming x570 plus with wifi - bios 1405 will not boot after enabling docp, boots @ 2133 will also boot at 2800, but no higher. any thoughts? : )


Non wi-fi here, bios 1405 - docp will boot only when pushing ram voltage over 1.37 and system stable on 1.43 voltage. 
Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 3600 18-22-22-42-64 / 1.35 V


----------



## Gunderman456

LanXor said:


> Non wi-fi here, bios 1405 - docp will boot only when pushing ram voltage over 1.37 and system stable on 1.43 voltage.
> Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO 3600 18-22-22-42-64 / 1.35 V


Good man, one solution is upping the RAM volts. 

Also, manually set the RAM specs, sometimes mobos will do weird things with them.


----------



## Petet1990

Hey guys just picked up the tuff board w a 3600 and 16gb of corsair 3600. decided to look at the memory this board is compatible with after the fact, and it isn't. What memory you guys recommend with this board?


----------



## Gunderman456

Petet1990 said:


> Hey guys just picked up the tuff board w a 3600 and 16gb of corsair 3600. decided to look at the memory this board is compatible with after the fact, and it isn't. What memory you guys recommend with this board?


So you went to https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS/HelpDesk_QVL/ and read off the Memory_QVL_3rd_Gen_AMD_Ryzen_Processors_X570, right?

Reading directly from the white sticker on my RAM sticks and matching with the Asus TUF list, I had to scroll to G.SKILL F4-3600C16D-32GVKC 32GB(16GB*2) DS SK Hynix 16-19-19-39 1.35V 3600 3600.

Asus listed my RAM but put it under the 32GVKC 32GB(16GB*2) when I only bought 16GVKC 16GB(8GB*2). So they listed my RAM specs but listed them under 32GB. It was difficult to find and I needed to pay attention.


----------



## Petet1990

Yes i checked it and it isnt there..i will look under the 32 gb like u did..or maybe just put the damn thing together and see what happens


----------



## Gunderman456

Yeah, in most cases you get 30 day return no question asked and even if it's not on the list it may still work though Ryzen can be particular. As long as it boots and plays nice at its rated specs you're golden.


----------



## Petet1990

Ya ive been hearing its very sensitive to memeory ill just try it and if not return it to microcenter


----------



## Gunderman456

Good luck!


----------



## aaronsta1

Petet1990 said:


> Hey guys just picked up the tuff board w a 3600 and 16gb of corsair 3600. decided to look at the memory this board is compatible with after the fact, and it isn't. What memory you guys recommend with this board?


just because its not listed on the QVL it doesn't mean its not compatible or that it wont work.
the vendors don't send every ram to get qualified.. plus there is new ram sets that weren't made when they were doing the qualifying.


i am personally using a Patriot Viper Gaming RGB set that is 4133 @ 19CL clocked down to 3600 @ 16CL. unfortunately my Ryzen 5 3600 wont post at 1900 FCLK 

one thing to note, this board does not set auto timings well.. and it doesnt seem to auto train at all.. 
so if you have it running stock 2133 and then change the clock speed to 3600, it probably wont post if you leave everything else on auto.

use a program called aida64 and grab the ram timings and set them manually for whatever speed you want.


----------



## Petet1990

I appreciate the info about the board. I actually returned that ram and picked up gskill 32gb set at 3200 at 16-18-18-38


----------



## Tiihokatti

Honestly just looking at the brand (and sometimes even the model number) doesn't help at all when searching for compatible memory. For example Corsair is selling some sticks with absolutely random chips, the stick could have Hynix, Samsung or Micron chips under the hood. Which is why some people went as far as ordering multiple sets of the memory and returning all the ones which weren't Samsung...
For example Crucial with "AES"-string included in the model number is guaranteed to be a Micron e-die which runs absolutely fantastic on Ryzen. And to top it off, the e-die sticks are usually one of the cheapest sticks available in the current ram-market.


----------



## dajez

Tiihokatti said:


> Honestly just looking at the brand (and sometimes even the model number) doesn't help at all when searching for compatible memory. For example Corsair is selling some sticks with absolutely random chips, the stick could have Hynix, Samsung or Micron chips under the hood. Which is why some people went as far as ordering multiple sets of the memory and returning all the ones which weren't Samsung...
> For example Crucial with "AES"-string included in the model number is guaranteed to be a Micron e-die which runs absolutely fantastic on Ryzen. And to top it off, the e-die sticks are usually one of the cheapest sticks available in the current ram-market.


I have micron e die chips, but they fail to run at anything higher than 3200


----------



## __RAMI__

dajez said:


> I have micron e die chips, but they fail to run at anything higher than 3200


Use Ryzen master, to configure the ram parameters, and you can solve it.

This bios is very unstable, it comes with the network card and the audio chip deactivated, satas configured to GEN 1, some usb ports deactivated, you cannot correctly configure the RAM parameters, etc


----------



## Felix Bourdon

*G.Skill Ripjaw 3600MHz*



FaxedForward said:


> So far 1405 has solved my POST issues with G.Skill Ripjaws 2x16GB at 3600MHz. Tightened timings to 16-18-18-38 and still good. Crossing my fingers that this keeps up.



Hey,

I had the same issue with the board, using G.Skill Ripjaw 2x8GB at 3600 MHz, Timing 16-19-19-39.
What did you set it to so it works now with Bios 1405? 
because If i do DOCP profile at 3600mhz it wont even load BIOS on start up.

Thanks


----------



## TK421

AlphaC said:


> I doubt it, probably Aorus Elite and maybe Asrock Steel Legend for budget builds since it has ALC1220/Intel LAN and also 8 DrMOs which is good enough for 8 cores.
> 
> 
> SiliconLottery has Aorus Elite on their QVL.
> 
> 
> Additionally due to the PWM layout you downscale your power at idle better because you can run 2 powerstage rather than a minimum of 3.
> 
> 
> TUF = ASP1106 PWM, 3 SiC639 powerstages on each PWM phase
> Aorus Elite = ISL PWM with 6 phases doubled to 12 via ISL6617 and using SiC634 powerstages




why is asus so keen on not using doublers?


----------



## lightsout

__RAMI__ said:


> Use Ryzen master, to configure the ram parameters, and you can solve it.
> 
> 
> 
> This bios is very unstable, it comes with the network card and the audio chip deactivated, satas configured to GEN 1, some usb ports deactivated, you cannot correctly configure the RAM parameters, etc




What the heck? That sounds like a lot of issues. Why is this board being so recommended then?


----------



## dajez

__RAMI__ said:


> Use Ryzen master, to configure the ram parameters, and you can solve it.
> 
> This bios is very unstable, it comes with the network card and the audio chip deactivated, satas configured to GEN 1, some usb ports deactivated, you cannot correctly configure the RAM parameters, etc


Tried with ryzen master, doesn't help at all...


----------



## Gunderman456

If I get a sniff off a problem both the Asus TUF X570 mobo and my G.Skill Ripjaws V 2x16GB 3600 kit will go back. Make these work out of the box (we are 3rd gen in for heaven's sake AMD and partners)!!


----------



## lightsout

Gunderman456 said:


> If I get a sniff off a problem both the Asus TUF X570 mobo and my G.Skill Ripjaws V 2x16GB 3600 kit will go back. Make these work out of the box (we are 3rd gen in for heaven's sake AMD and partners)!!




I know right. I haven't really been keeping up, but I thought things were much more stable this time around. Seems like a lot of the old issues still around.


----------



## Gunderman456

lightsout said:


> I know right. I haven't really been keeping up, but I thought things were much more stable this time around. Seems like a lot of the old issues still around.


Very annoying, issues crop up persist for the life of your PC. You buy another PC, new issues crop up and persist for the life of that PC. Not to pick on AMD but man do they ever get in these funks and tread water. But what does that say about me when I still prefer to hang with them? 

What bugs me is that most of the time (besides both Steves from Gamers Nexus and Hardware Unboxed and sometimes JayZ) the reviewers never mention a thing either. When they run into problems they have the benefit of contacting these companies directly, these companies scramble, offer solutions/new hardware and most of the time this info never comes to the light of day.


----------



## __RAMI__

lightsout said:


> What the heck? That sounds like a lot of issues. Why is this board being so recommended then?


The motherboard is good, the same happens in the other brands. In this case, Asus does not take out a bios in conditions ...

Use Ryzen Master to configure RAM timmings (he configure RAM settings in BIOS), and solve problems.


----------



## Gunderman456

__RAMI__ said:


> The motherboard is good, the same happens in the other brands. In this case, Asus does not take out a bios in conditions ...
> 
> Use Ryzen Master to configure RAM timmings (he configure RAM settings in BIOS), and solve problems.


Using software instead of going directly to the Bios is a bad idea.


----------



## __RAMI__

dajez said:


> Tried with ryzen master, doesn't help at all...


Something you are not doing well.


----------



## killertea

2 months ago i got the TUF GAMING X570-PLUS (WI-FI) plus a ryzen 7 3700x. the only down side that i have with it was that compared to the asus x370 crosshair VI hero was it doesn't have as many USB on the back io. plus it doesn't have a front hook up for the front panel usb 3.1. other then that i am loving the asus gaming plus x570 wi fi. i got that motherboard and the ryzen 3700x for my 29th birthday at best buy. the motherboard was $200 and the cpu was $340.


----------



## dajez

__RAMI__ said:


> Something you are not doing well.


Tell me what I'm doing wrong then. I tried manually setting everything, partly manual and partly auto, very loose timings, mem voltage at 1.45 (which should be way more than enough) soc at 1.1,...


----------



## Advil000

The way I'm getting monster performance out of my 3900x:
I'm setting the RAM entirely manually starting with the DRAM calculator and using the Hynix CJR memory type, even though the new hynix chips on my kit aren't technically supported by the calculator yet. This is the RAM kit I'm using:
https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232861?Item=N82E16820232861
Set the DRAM calculator to 3733 or 3800 and use the timings it comes up with at that speed. Tweak from there once everything else is stable.
You WILL need to use taiphoon burner to properly pull the RAM info. You can NOT just click the read XMP button in the DRAM calculator. It doesn't work that way. You import the info from taiphoon then click "safe." That will get you the correct timings.

Now the rest of the story:
DOCP is OFF. That's right, OFF. It works pretty well on or off, but when I was making my last push to get 1900 FCLK stable, the more of ASUS automatic crap I could turn off, the better.

I don't use "AMD Overclocking" at all. Never even enabled the menu.

I use a negative voltage offset somewhere between .075 and .1

RAM voltage between 1.35 and 1.39.

Digi VRM, I do have the power targets bumped up a little (not huge) so it won't quite limit under a Prime 95 blend run.

AIDA 64:
RAM Read is over 58000. I can easily break 59000 but traded timings for lower latency for gaming.
RAM Latency 59.7 to 59.9.

CPUz single thread bench: Over 530.

My CPU's boosts aren't anything special and I let the chip handle itself on that. When all cores are loaded really hard around 4075mhz. I do see single cores bump to 4.45 occasionally. But with such a high FCLK and low RAM latency worrying about the last 100mhz on the CPU (which is nearly impossible to control on these new Ryzens) isn't worth the hassle. It's already destroying the 9900k almost everywhere.

Temps are fantastic. Prime 95 blend on my Noctua D15S topping out about 70C. Everything else is at or under that obviously.

So there's no confusion, my system is now 24/7 stable for all use. I hammered it for many hours the last fews nights playing RDR2 no crashes at all. No concerns leaving it just like this forever now.

Additional info:
All drives are NVME.
Power supply is a Seasonic 850 Titanium.
Video card is a lower end Gigabyte RTX 2080 with custom flashed BIOS.


----------



## Advil000

As near as I can tell, all the motherboard manufacturers are just out to lunch on their default settings. FAR too much voltage, in the wrong places, generating FAR too much heat and gaining little to nothing in additional stability.

The battle, nearly ALL the battle, is directly linked to RAM stability. Including stabilizing the really high FCLK setings.

The sooner you realize that and stop fighting the hopeless CPU boost battle the better.

Yes, you COULD turn on all core overclock or per CCX control but the amount of voltage (and HEAT) you have to start pumping is generally not worth the small extra performance gain. The automatic boost control of the CPU, when everything is right, really does do a good job of deciding moment to moment what the best tradeoff is between perf and heat.

I'm just not comfortable locking all the cores at 4.3+ and letting the CPU go up to 90c. Because at least right now we can't really force a higher max effectively without making the minimums also full torch all the time.

I want the CPU to live a long life and be able to hold the 1900 FCLK through all of it's life rather than risking migration degrading performance. ALL the good performance metrics come from high FCLK and low latency combined. Raw MHZ is the least important of those 3 things.


----------



## Gunderman456

Advil000 said:


> As near as I can tell, all the motherboard manufacturers are just out to lunch on their default settings. FAR too much voltage, in the wrong places, generating FAR too much heat and gaining little to nothing in additional stability.
> 
> The battle, nearly ALL the battle, is directly linked to RAM stability. Including stabilizing the really high FCLK setings.
> 
> The sooner you realize that and stop fighting the hopeless CPU boost battle the better.
> 
> Yes, you COULD turn on all core overclock or per CCX control but the amount of voltage (and HEAT) you have to start pumping is generally not worth the small extra performance gain. The automatic boost control of the CPU, when everything is right, really does do a good job of deciding moment to moment what the best tradeoff is between perf and heat.
> 
> I'm just not comfortable locking all the cores at 4.3+ and letting the CPU go up to 90c. Because at least right now we can't really force a higher max effectively without making the minimums also full torch all the time.
> 
> I want the CPU to live a long life and be able to hold the 1900 FCLK through all of it's life rather than risking migration degrading performance. ALL the good performance metrics come from high FCLK and low latency combined. Raw MHZ is the least important of those 3 things.


And that in a nutshell is the story here and is backed up by the decent YT reviews.


----------



## __RAMI__

Gunderman456 said:


> Using software instead of going directly to the Bios is a bad idea.


When you configure it for the first time with Ryzen Master, then you can configure from the Bios (although not all the parameters). It only remains to wait for ASUS.


----------



## Gunderman456

__RAMI__ said:


> When you configure it for the first time with Ryzen Master, then you can do it from the BIos (although not all the parameters). It only remains to wait for ASUS.


Can't wait to put the new build together and find out about all these new nuances.


----------



## nikpoth

This motherboard has memory voltage sensor ?
HWiNFO64 is not showing memory voltage .
also ryzen master for some reason that price and to manually put vsoc shows 1.3v. I've given 1.1v bios


----------



## Advil000

No memory voltage sensor that works with 3rd parts programs. I havn't tried the ASUS utility, I don't like their software. that particular voltage report is not terribly important as the other set voltages are a bigger issue and the RAM setting is usually quite close on most motherboards and has a wide range of safe operating voltage.

It's interesting it doesn't show it, but I never felt the need to actually check it.

I just checked my VSOC and it reports correctly in Ryzen Master. Manually set in BIOS to 1.075. Ryzen Master reports 1.081. Pretty close.


----------



## aaronsta1

nikpoth said:


> This motherboard has memory voltage sensor ?
> HWiNFO64 is not showing memory voltage .
> also ryzen master for some reason that price and to manually put vsoc shows 1.3v. I've given 1.1v bios


ryzen master is off on my SOC voltage as well, putting it at like 1.38v even tho i set it to 1.1v in the bios.
hwinfo64 shows it correctly at 1.08something.


----------



## dajez

In the bios there this page in the advanced tab called AMD overclocking. Inside it if you go to ddr and infinity fabric frequency/timings and then trough to the dram timing page. Is it me or are there several settings where there are hexadecimal numbers or something because for me there are some normal like 1 trough 9 and then like 1A, 1B,...


----------



## orlfman

For those having issues getting DOCP to work at all on Gskill neo, make sure your ram is installed in the A2 and B2 slots... if you have them in A1 and B1 slots it won't work past stock speeds. On a few other forums I saw people with the same problem with the neo kits not booting at all with DOCP enabled and come to find out, they where using the wrong ram slots.

But I have an odd quirk and kinda at a lost if I should be concerned about it or not. There seems to be about a 30% chance of my kit, F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC (on Asus and Gskill QVL for the Tuf), to halt at reboot. My Tuf has its DRAM LED light on and it just halts there until I hold down my power button. I never got to try any other bios below 1403 as the first thing I did when I got the board was flash 1403. Then 1404 when it came out and finally now 1405. All three bios versions have this issue.

The odd thing about it is that, so far, been exclusive to rebooting. Not shutdown and powering back on and not from a cold boot after pulling out the power cord. But just from rebooting. And when it happens, once I hold down my power button to shutdown, and boot it back up, it boots just fine. No issues when gaming long sessions, did prime95 well when I did my initial benchmark stuff, etc. I've tried clearing cmos, reflashing my bios, manually setting FCLK to 1800 and SOC voltage to 1.1v (which is what Auto with DOCP enabled was defaulting to), etc. 

I did see a guy on newegg for the Tuf complain about something that sounds very similar to what I have been enduring so it lends me to believe its a Asus bios issue. The guy was hinting at it being a DOCP issue. I am running it with DOCP. So today I decided to write down my timings that where being set with DOCP and manually set everything. But I ran into a two problems. The first problem is the very last timing to set in the bios, I forget its name, was post to be set to 0 (as 0 was the value DOCP was setting on auto) but when I put in 0, it changes it to 1. So some how auto sets it to 0 but manually I can't. The second problem was after setting all the timings, memory to 3600, FCLK to 1800, DRAM voltage to 1.35v's, and SoC voltage to 1.1v's, my computer can't post. It just halts 100% of the time on the DRAM led light. So I had to clear cmos to get back in. So either that very last timing is what's causing the manual setting to fail to post or DOCP is also enabling other stuff that I can't figure out what else. Even though everything else is on auto by default either with or without DOCP, I'm assuming DOCP changes what those auto settings default to.

So because of that it does have me a bit concerned that maybe those times where I fail to reboot are not due to an Asus bios bug, but maybe my ram or possibly motherboard isn't stable? I can't believe my 3800x would be at fault since it seems like ryzen's memory controller is solid up to 4ghz+ range. Since I still have a return window for both a refund and replacement I don't know if I should gamble it? What do you guys think? Anyone else with a similar problem? Do you think its just Asus or maybe bad ram / motherboard?

edit:
Its tcke value than if I put in 0, it sets it to 1 even though DOCP is able to set it to 0. I just checked with ryzen master. Forgot ryzen master can show timings. I also just ran a little of an hour of Ramtest from Karhusoftware that I found on OCN: [2019-12-17T03:16:30.8157191-07:00] Stopped testing after 0:01:07:38 with 1575 % coverage and 0 error(s).

So my kit at least passed Ramtest after 1575% of coverage.

edit #2:
ran Memtest Pro 7.0 for a little bit over an hour to hit a tad bit over 100% coverage and no errors. Ran it a few minutes after Ramtest.

So maybe its just Asus bios bug?


----------



## dajez

orlfman said:


> For those having issues getting DOCP to work at all on Gskill neo, make sure your ram is installed in the A2 and B2 slots... if you have them in A1 and B1 slots it won't work past stock speeds. On a few other forums I saw people with the same problem with the neo kits not booting at all with DOCP enabled and come to find out, they where using the wrong ram slots.
> 
> But I have an odd quirk and kinda at a lost if I should be concerned about it or not. There seems to be about a 30% chance of my kit, F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC (on Asus and Gskill QVL for the Tuf), to halt at reboot. My Tuf has its DRAM LED light on and it just halts there until I hold down my power button. I never got to try any other bios below 1403 as the first thing I did when I got the board was flash 1403. Then 1404 when it came out and finally now 1405. All three bios versions have this issue.
> 
> The odd thing about it is that, so far, been exclusive to rebooting. Not shutdown and powering back on and not from a cold boot after pulling out the power cord. But just from rebooting. And when it happens, once I hold down my power button to shutdown, and boot it back up, it boots just fine. No issues when gaming long sessions, did prime95 well when I did my initial benchmark stuff, etc. I've tried clearing cmos, reflashing my bios, manually setting FCLK to 1800 and SOC voltage to 1.1v (which is what Auto with DOCP enabled was defaulting to), etc.
> 
> I did see a guy on newegg for the Tuf complain about something that sounds very similar to what I have been enduring so it lends me to believe its a Asus bios issue. The guy was hinting at it being a DOCP issue. I am running it with DOCP. So today I decided to write down my timings that where being set with DOCP and manually set everything. But I ran into a two problems. The first problem is the very last timing to set in the bios, I forget its name, was post to be set to 0 (as 0 was the value DOCP was setting on auto) but when I put in 0, it changes it to 1. So some how auto sets it to 0 but manually I can't. The second problem was after setting all the timings, memory to 3600, FCLK to 1800, DRAM voltage to 1.35v's, and SoC voltage to 1.1v's, my computer can't post. It just halts 100% of the time on the DRAM led light. So I had to clear cmos to get back in. So either that very last timing is what's causing the manual setting to fail to post or DOCP is also enabling other stuff that I can't figure out what else. Even though everything else is on auto by default either with or without DOCP, I'm assuming DOCP changes what those auto settings default to.
> 
> So because of that it does have me a bit concerned that maybe those times where I fail to reboot are not due to an Asus bios bug, but maybe my ram or possibly motherboard isn't stable? I can't believe my 3800x would be at fault since it seems like ryzen's memory controller is solid up to 4ghz+ range. Since I still have a return window for both a refund and replacement I don't know if I should gamble it? What do you guys think? Anyone else with a similar problem? Do you think its just Asus or maybe bad ram / motherboard?
> 
> edit:
> Its tcke value than if I put in 0, it sets it to 1 even though DOCP is able to set it to 0. I just checked with ryzen master. Forgot ryzen master can show timings. I also just ran a little of an hour of Ramtest from Karhusoftware that I found on OCN: [2019-12-17T03:16:30.8157191-07:00] Stopped testing after 0:01:07:38 with 1575 % coverage and 0 error(s).
> 
> So my kit at least passed Ramtest after 1575% of coverage.
> 
> edit #2:
> ran Memtest Pro 7.0 for a little bit over an hour to hit a tad bit over 100% coverage and no errors. Ran it a few minutes after Ramtest.
> 
> So maybe its just Asus bios bug?


Really this post helped me alot lol. I checked what slots I have my ram in and they are in A1, B1 ... I switched them to A2, B2 and now I can boot at docp 4000. I checked the manual, I tought the arrows were pointing to the other slots

What's everyone's bus speed btw? Mine is only 99,8.


----------



## orlfman

dajez said:


> Really this post helped me alot lol. I checked what slots I have my ram in and they are in A1, B1 ... I switched them to A2, B2 and now I can boot at docp 4000. I checked the manual, I tought the arrows were pointing to the other slots
> 
> What's everyone's bus speed btw? Mine is only 99,8.


I'm glad that helped you! And mine is 99.8 as well and that's normal because speed spectrum (something like that, I think its called SoC/Uncore OC Mode in the AMD overclocking menu in the Asus bios) is enabled by default. It down clocks the bus and infinity fabric speed when at idle. During load it clocks at max. If you run (ryzen) -balance- profile you might as well keep it enabled since ryzen is down clocking its frequency and turning off cores anyways.

You can monitor infinity fabroc (FCLK) speed with hwinfo but it is a bit buggy. Sometimes hwinfo will show it hitting speeds higher than it is. Like mine has shown a max of 1860mhz when the max is 1800. But it does show you if its clocking accordingly.


----------



## dajez

orlfman said:


> I'm glad that helped you! And mine is 99.8 as well and that's normal because speed spectrum (something like that, I think its called SoC/Uncore OC Mode in the AMD overclocking menu in the Asus bios) is enabled by default. It down clocks the bus and infinity fabric speed when at idle. During load it clocks at max. If you run (ryzen) -balance- profile you might as well keep it enabled since ryzen is down clocking its frequency and turning off cores anyways.
> 
> You can monitor infinity fabroc (FCLK) speed with hwinfo but it is a bit buggy. Sometimes hwinfo will show it hitting speeds higher than it is. Like mine has shown a max of 1860mhz when the max is 1800. But it does show you if its clocking accordingly.


I found that its because of spread spectrum, to bad there's no way to disable it on this board, for what I can see at least. What you say about soc/uncore oc mode is incorrect tho, its even disabled for me so I guess disabled by default.
Some people apparently succeeded in running 1900MHz Fabric clock.


----------



## Advil000

I did get it working at 1900 FCLK. It took some work.

What I would love to see is someone who is a master with modern BIOS hack 1405 for us to enable control of Spread Spectrum and BCLK.

I spent a few days reading on the subject, but trying to get around a locked BIOS is a bit beyond my capability. There were some subjects like retaining MAC addresses and other microcode that might have to be done by hand, and having to make file sizes match exactly. And even then I couldn't find a direct answer if it can be flashed without a hardware tool or not. Without a complete understanding of the process it's just going to result in a bricked board.


----------



## orlfman

Holy batman. 

My 3900x with my MSI X570 Unify with my Crucial 32gb 3200mhz kit: https://i.imgur.com/zv8nfXQ.png

My former 3800x with my former Asus X570 Tuf with my Gskill Neo 3600mhz kit: https://i.imgur.com/yQXWosD.png

I really don't know what to say. Is Asus butchering the timings with DOCP?

Also my 3200mhz Corsair kit that's on QVL for the Tuf I ordered has worse DRAM LED halting on reboots and even straight boot ups from shutdown with DOCP enabled than my Gskill neo kit that's also on QVL. I didn't even bother test my Crucial kit I got on my Tuf. I don't know what Asus is doing with DOCP.


----------



## Rewind84

hello i upgraded from my x370 prime pro and a 1700 to a tuf gaming x570 plus wifi with a 3900x so i was wandering the temps at Hwinfo what means pic, 
i know the motherboard does not have a vrm sensor but what is all these temps at Hwinfo does anyone know ? i do not find any info to net

thank you for your time


----------



## Advil000

orlfman said:


> Holy batman.
> 
> My 3900x with my MSI X570 Unify with my Crucial 32gb 3200mhz kit: https://i.imgur.com/zv8nfXQ.png
> 
> My former 3800x with my former Asus X570 Tuf with my Gskill Neo 3600mhz kit: https://i.imgur.com/yQXWosD.png
> 
> I really don't know what to say. Is Asus butchering the timings with DOCP?
> 
> Also my 3200mhz Corsair kit that's on QVL for the Tuf I ordered has worse DRAM LED halting on reboots and even straight boot ups from shutdown with DOCP enabled than my Gskill neo kit that's also on QVL. I didn't even bother test my Crucial kit I got on my Tuf. I don't know what Asus is doing with DOCP.


Probably is. Don't use DOCP. I stopped bothering with it and just set the timings with DRAM calc then kept going from there:

https://imgur.com/fsrzI66


----------



## Gunderman456

I installed my system and powered the Asus Tuf x570 mobo (build log here). According to my Bios, the 3700X was idling at 31-34C. The Noctua fans were running at 550-595 RPM. Mem speed, timings and volt were recognized right away @ 3600 MHz after using D.O.C.P. with a total of 32GB.

CPU voltage seemed high, I thought, at 1.48-1.496v. I flashed to the newest Bios v.1405 from v.0406 but alas there was no change to the CPU voltage demands.


----------



## dajez

Advil000 said:


> Probably is. Don't use DOCP. I stopped bothering with it and just set the timings with DRAM calc then kept going from there:
> 
> https://imgur.com/fsrzI66


I can't even use the calculator for my memory because the speed isn't supported...



Gunderman456 said:


> I installed my system and powered the Asus Tuf x570 mobo (build log here). According to my Bios, the 3700X was idling at 31-34C. The Noctua fans were running at 550-595 RPM. Mem speed, timings and volt were recognized right away @ 3600 MHz after using D.O.C.P. with a total of 32GB.
> 
> CPU voltage seemed high, I thought, at 1.48-1.496v. I flashed to the newest Bios v.1405 from v.0406 but alas there was no change to the CPU voltage demands.


that's pretty normal voltage for single cores, all core voltage is much less


----------



## Gunderman456

The Bios has all PCI lanes on Auto, any benefit to manually changing all the lanes to 4.0?

Answer no - seems to make PC in games unstable.


----------



## dajez

So my used to restart 3 times if it failed to boot due to bad memory oc and the reset the bios. But now it won't do that anymore, now it just gives me the ram error light and wont restart or anything until I press the power button until its off and I need to bridge the jumper to reset the bios to make it boot again. Am I missing a setting in bios or something?


----------



## AmericanLoco

orlfman said:


> Holy batman.
> 
> My 3900x with my MSI X570 Unify with my Crucial 32gb 3200mhz kit: https://i.imgur.com/zv8nfXQ.png
> 
> My former 3800x with my former Asus X570 Tuf with my Gskill Neo 3600mhz kit: https://i.imgur.com/yQXWosD.png
> 
> I really don't know what to say. Is Asus butchering the timings with DOCP?
> 
> Also my 3200mhz Corsair kit that's on QVL for the Tuf I ordered has worse DRAM LED halting on reboots and even straight boot ups from shutdown with DOCP enabled than my Gskill neo kit that's also on QVL. I didn't even bother test my Crucial kit I got on my Tuf. I don't know what Asus is doing with DOCP.


...what am I missing here? The ASUS with the 3600 memory has lower latency, indicating timings are okay.

8 core and lower Ryzen 3000 parts have half the write bandwidth compared to read bandwidth. AMD did this to save power. 12 core and up parts have full read/write bandwidths.


----------



## Gunderman456

One thing I give Realtech Audio on this Tuf mobo, they have really upped their game since the LGA 1150 socket and my 4770K mobo.

My 5.1 on these sound amazing.


----------



## icodeit

After years of browsing this site I logged in formally because this is going to be best place to discuss this board.

I really struggled and returned the first board I had. But even after getting replacement, I still had issues. Exchanged the 3600x and been smooth sailing since then. When I get some time I will detail out my issues in case it helps other members.


----------



## Gunderman456

I'm using PBO - Advanced and I'm confused as to what you're suppose to set PPT, TDC and EDC. It will let you go as high as 999999999 where on the Gigabyte board it's 1000.

Would this be correct?:

Performance Enhancer PPT TDC EDC
Auto - same as Default 
Default 142 95 140
Level 1 1,000	1,000	150
Level 2 1,000	1,000	1,000
level 3 (OC) 4,096	4,096	145

If set PBO in Ryzen master)142	255	255

PPT - If you have a 4 PIN power connected to mobo CPU you do 142 if 8 PIN+ 284. Attached video guy uses TDC 120 and EDC 220.


----------



## dajez

Gunderman456 said:


> I'm using PBO - Advanced and I'm confused as to what you're suppose to set PPT, TDC and EDC. It will let you go as high as 999999999 where on the Gigabyte board it's 1000.
> 
> Would this be correct?:
> 
> Performance Enhancer PPT TDC EDC
> Auto - same as Default
> Default 142 95 140
> Level 1 1,000	1,000	150
> Level 2 1,000	1,000	1,000
> level 3 (OC) 4,096	4,096	145
> 
> If set PBO in Ryzen master)142	255	255
> 
> PPT - If you have a 4 PIN power connected to mobo CPU you do 142 if 8 PIN+ 284. Attached video guy uses TDC 120 and EDC 220.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWuYzcw9oO0


your default is higher than my default lol


----------



## Gunderman456

dajez said:


> your default is higher than my default lol


I'm not sure what the defaults are (I took that breakdown from another forum) since I don't use Rysen Master. In Bios, when enabled, they are just blank and you can go as high as 999999999. Did you try PBO + OC and what did you enter there?


----------



## dajez

Gunderman456 said:


> I'm not sure what the defaults are (I took that breakdown from another forum) since I don't use Rysen Master. In Bios, when enabled, they are just blank and you can go as high as 999999999. Did you try PBO + OC and what did you enter there?


Dunno what cpu you have but for my 3700x it defaults to 88W/60A/90A. I set it manually to all 160, only on default it reached the 88W first, it doesn't hit any of those limits with what I have set. I leave the rest to auto, I tried with putting autooc to +200 but that only sets the max clocks to 4600Mhz over default 4400Mhz but it I get higher clocks with it set on auto, dunno why it won't clock higher. My temps never go over 75°C


----------



## Gunderman456

dajez said:


> Dunno what cpu you have but for my 3700x it defaults to 88W/60A/90A. I set it manually to all 160, only on default it reached the 88W first, it doesn't hit any of those limits with what I have set. I leave the rest to auto, I tried with putting autooc to +200 but that only sets the max clocks to 4600Mhz over default 4400Mhz but it I get higher clocks with it set on auto, dunno why it won't clock higher. My temps never go over 75°C


l also have the 3700x and by using PBO + Auto OC 200MHz did squat. I did notice some reviewers saying the same thing. So I thought maybe manually changing the three values in OC would be better, like you have, but I guess not.


----------



## boorahbill

orlfman said:


> For those having issues getting DOCP to work at all on Gskill neo, make sure your ram is installed in the A2 and B2 slots... if you have them in A1 and B1 slots it won't work past stock speeds. On a few other forums I saw people with the same problem with the neo kits not booting at all with DOCP enabled and come to find out, they where using the wrong ram slots.
> 
> But I have an odd quirk and kinda at a lost if I should be concerned about it or not. There seems to be about a 30% chance of my kit, F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC (on Asus and Gskill QVL for the Tuf), to halt at reboot. My Tuf has its DRAM LED light on and it just halts there until I hold down my power button. I never got to try any other bios below 1403 as the first thing I did when I got the board was flash 1403. Then 1404 when it came out and finally now 1405. All three bios versions have this issue.
> 
> The odd thing about it is that, so far, been exclusive to rebooting. Not shutdown and powering back on and not from a cold boot after pulling out the power cord. But just from rebooting. And when it happens, once I hold down my power button to shutdown, and boot it back up, it boots just fine. No issues when gaming long sessions, did prime95 well when I did my initial benchmark stuff, etc. I've tried clearing cmos, reflashing my bios, manually setting FCLK to 1800 and SOC voltage to 1.1v (which is what Auto with DOCP enabled was defaulting to), etc.
> 
> I did see a guy on newegg for the Tuf complain about something that sounds very similar to what I have been enduring so it lends me to believe its a Asus bios issue. The guy was hinting at it being a DOCP issue. I am running it with DOCP. So today I decided to write down my timings that where being set with DOCP and manually set everything. But I ran into a two problems. The first problem is the very last timing to set in the bios, I forget its name, was post to be set to 0 (as 0 was the value DOCP was setting on auto) but when I put in 0, it changes it to 1. So some how auto sets it to 0 but manually I can't. The second problem was after setting all the timings, memory to 3600, FCLK to 1800, DRAM voltage to 1.35v's, and SoC voltage to 1.1v's, my computer can't post. It just halts 100% of the time on the DRAM led light. So I had to clear cmos to get back in. So either that very last timing is what's causing the manual setting to fail to post or DOCP is also enabling other stuff that I can't figure out what else. Even though everything else is on auto by default either with or without DOCP, I'm assuming DOCP changes what those auto settings default to.
> 
> So because of that it does have me a bit concerned that maybe those times where I fail to reboot are not due to an Asus bios bug, but maybe my ram or possibly motherboard isn't stable? I can't believe my 3800x would be at fault since it seems like ryzen's memory controller is solid up to 4ghz+ range. Since I still have a return window for both a refund and replacement I don't know if I should gamble it? What do you guys think? Anyone else with a similar problem? Do you think its just Asus or maybe bad ram / motherboard?
> 
> edit:
> Its tcke value than if I put in 0, it sets it to 1 even though DOCP is able to set it to 0. I just checked with ryzen master. Forgot ryzen master can show timings. I also just ran a little of an hour of Ramtest from Karhusoftware that I found on OCN: [2019-12-17T03:16:30.8157191-07:00] Stopped testing after 0:01:07:38 with 1575 % coverage and 0 error(s).
> 
> So my kit at least passed Ramtest after 1575% of coverage.
> 
> edit #2:
> ran Memtest Pro 7.0 for a little bit over an hour to hit a tad bit over 100% coverage and no errors. Ran it a few minutes after Ramtest.
> 
> So maybe its just Asus bios bug?


I have the exact same problem, and it started after the 1403-1405 BIOS update. My RAM is 3600 MHZ OC (16-18-18-38) according to XMP. I'm pretty sure I was able to fix it by manually setting FCLK to 1800 MHZ and by adjusting the DRAM error count thing at the bottom of DRAM Timings menu to 8 (from auto). Does that work for you?


----------



## Tony Cipriani

boorahbill said:


> I have the exact same problem, and it started after the 1403-1405 BIOS update. My RAM is 3600 MHZ OC (16-18-18-38) according to XMP. I'm pretty sure I was able to fix it by manually setting FCLK to 1800 MHZ and by adjusting the DRAM error count thing at the bottom of DRAM Timings menu to 8 (from auto). Does that work for you?


Same problem here too, but using GSkill Trident Z RGB 3200 MHz 2x8GB. I tried enabling XMP/DOCP, manually setting FCLK to 1600 MHz and adjusting the DRAM error count to 8 - no luck.

This does appear to be a common issue when searching around the net for solutions, and agree it seems to have started with recent BIOS updates. One suggestion I'd like to follow is to set everything manually rather than letting DOCP handle it, but _also_ set the DRAM *boot *voltage to the same DRAM voltage set by DOCP (1.35V in my case). The only issue is - I can't find the DRAM boot voltage setting in the BIOS. Is anyone able to help?

BIOS manual here if it helps: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...ME_PRO_TUF_GAMING_X570_Series_BIOS_EM_WEB.pdf


----------



## Tony Cipriani

*HELP!*

Looking further into DRAM Vboot, I don't believe it can be altered on this board. I see it mentioned earlier as a possible culprit for the hanging on boot with the orange DRAM light going, post 1403 update.

Exact RAM is G.Skill Trident Z RGB LED DDR4 PC25600/3200MHz CL16 2x8GB F4-3200C16D-16GTZR.

I'm considering whether to attempt returning this board, as it is only two weeks old. I'm dreading the thought actually, this is my first build and I'm not looking forward to dissembling and reassembling everything! I hope you guys can help give me a hand deciding. I'm not really sure if it's a hardware problem or BIOS issue. I wouldn't mind holding on to my board if I knew a BIOS fix was coming, but if it never gets fixed, it will be less likely that I can return it to the retailer later on.

To start, I don't _think_ this was happening before I updated the BIOS from factory settings to 1405 (though that was only a brief period, maybe 6 or 7 restarts). The DOCP profile worked fine. Since the BIOS update, it hangs on boot 50% of the time or more on booting. So I'm very suspicious of the BIOS after reading about similar issues online.

I've been trying all sorts of stuff suggested online without knowing a lot about what I'm doing. This included altering the DRAM voltage between 1.35 and 1.37, manually setting everything DOCP was without using DOCP, and trying lower memory frequencies.

Finally, I decided to write everything down and change settings incrementally with a few restarts in between to try and find where the problem lies. If I haven't mentioned something here, assume is hasn't been touched in the BIOS. Just to confirm, I have the RAM seated as far in as possible in slots A2 and B2 (the grey slots right? Sitting in the channels away from the cpu. I keep reading the mobo manual hoping that I somehow misread it and that's my issue). Here are the steps I took:

Set DRAM voltage to 1.37 - pass
Set timings to 16-18-18-18-38 (this is what DOCP was setting) - pass
Up the frequency from 2133 MHz to 2400, and FLCK from auto to 1200 - pass
frequency 2666, 1333 FLCK - pass
2733/1366 - pass
2800/1400 - pass
2866/1433 - here is where I had my first failed set of tests
Up DRAM volts to 1.38 - still a fail
DRAM volts to 1.39 - pass! 
mem freq to 2866/1433 - - pass - quite encouraged at this point! Do I have a way out?
2933/1466 - NO! FAIL! 
set frequency back to 2866/1433 - fail  maybe not as stable as I thought before?

At this point I went to up the voltage to 1.40 and the colour turned pink. Very disturbing. As I don't know enough about voltages and timings, I'm now back to being stable (I think?) at 2800 MHz 16-18-18-18-38 1.37V (fail count still set to 8).

Is anyone able to give me any tips to increase my speed? Very disappointing to not reach the advertised speed on my RAM on by first build! Or any thoughts on the hanging being a BIOS issue or hardware issue?


----------



## rdr09

Tony Cipriani said:


> Looking further into DRAM Vboot, I don't believe it can be altered on this board. I see it mentioned earlier as a possible culprit for the hanging on boot with the orange DRAM light going, post 1403 update.
> 
> Exact RAM is G.Skill Trident Z RGB LED DDR4 PC25600/3200MHz CL16 2x8GB F4-3200C16D-16GTZR.
> 
> I've been trying all sorts of stuff suggested online without knowing a lot about what I'm doing. This included altering the DRAM voltage between 1.35 and 1.37, manually setting everything DOCP was without using DOCP, and trying lower memory frequencies.
> 
> 
> Is anyone able to give me any tips to increase my speed? Very disappointing to not reach the advertised speed on my RAM on by first build! Or any thoughts on the hanging being a BIOS issue or hardware issue?


Tony, i have a X470 Pro and not sure if our BIOSes have same stuff. In the screen shot below the DRAM voltage is not shown but i just set it to 1.38 volts for 3466. You can follow my settings but ignore the stuff for the CPU. Adjust the following.

AI Overclock Tuner
Memory Frequency
DRAM voltage

I suggest you start with 3200MHz at 1.36v and see if it works.


----------



## Tony Cipriani

rdr09 said:


> Tony, i have a X470 Pro and not sure if our BIOSes have same stuff. In the screen shot below the DRAM voltage is not shown but i just set it to 1.38 volts for 3466. You can follow my settings but ignore the stuff for the CPU. Adjust the following.
> 
> AI Overclock Tuner
> Memory Frequency
> DRAM voltage
> 
> I suggest you start with 3200MHz at 1.36v and see if it works.


No luck unfortunately. I also tried 1.37v, 1.38v, 1.39v and 1.40v. Things seemed promising for a while at 1.39, so that encouraged me to go a little further. But no dice.

It might be of interest that I have Asus Aura Sync/Armoury Crate running a static blue. When the system hangs on boot, the aura sync setting resets to default rainbow mode on the DRAM modules until I can enter windows again. The front and rear case fans retain their static blue setting the whole time.

Alright, off to bed for me and work in the morning. I'll be able to try other suggestions anyone might have in 20 hours' time. I really appreciate the help!


----------



## rdr09

Tony Cipriani said:


> No luck unfortunately. I also tried 1.37v, 1.38v, 1.39v and 1.40v. Things seemed promising for a while at 1.39, so that encouraged me to go a little further. But no dice.
> 
> It might be of interest that I have Asus Aura Sync/Armoury Crate running a static blue. When the system hangs on boot, the aura sync setting resets to default rainbow mode on the DRAM modules until I can enter windows again. The front and rear case fans retain their static blue setting the whole time.
> 
> Alright, off to bed for me and work in the morning. I'll be able to try other suggestions anyone might have in 20 hours' time. I really appreciate the help!


That sucks. I suspect the BIOS. Both my Asus B350F and X470 run this same kit at 3200MHz CL16 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB) but i had to adjust the voltage to 1.36v. On a MSI A320M, i simply activate DOCP and it sets everything by itself. That A320 is currently running a unknown Maxsun 2666 kit i bought in Aliexpress and same thing no issue at default DOCP.


----------



## Tony Cipriani

Damn. Thanks for getting back to me. I'll hold for any other suggestions to improve my mem frequency for the next couple of days, otherwise I'll get in touch with the retailer and suggest a return for another board (I have my eye on the ASrock Taichi). I might ask if they are happy for me to wait for the next BIOS update to see if that improves things.


----------



## ziocomposite

Tony Cipriani said:


> Damn. Thanks for getting back to me. I'll hold for any other suggestions to improve my mem frequency for the next couple of days, otherwise I'll get in touch with the retailer and suggest a return for another board (I have my eye on the ASrock Taichi). I might ask if they are happy for me to wait for the next BIOS update to see if that improves things.


Had the Tuf without these issues but that was with current Bios as of Black Friday. Was still within return period so did end up returning the Tuf & 3700x to Best Buy. Got the Taichi & 3800x with no issues with that but my Ram is different from yours - https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232463?Item=N82E16820232463

As someone with experience with Both, the Tuf really was good enough but BF deals got to me lol. The only issues with the Taichi could be the x570 chipset which tends to run hot because of placement being covered by the GPU. Personally did not have this issue when running with air cooled CPU and Hybrid GPU set-up Meshify C (35-45c) and now as a custom loop (50-65c). If you don't have optimal case airflow & overclocked system may want to look into the Unify which falls into the same price bracket as the Taichi.


----------



## Tony Cipriani

I've just noticed that the QVL list (https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...VL_3rd_Gen_AMD_Ryzen_Processors_X570_0722.pdf) placed the timing of my RAM (F4-3200C16D-16GTZR) at 18-18-18-38 instead of 16-18-18-38. Should I try that instead? It seems odd.


----------



## dajez

Tony Cipriani said:


> I've just noticed that the QVL list (https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...VL_3rd_Gen_AMD_Ryzen_Processors_X570_0722.pdf) placed the timing of my RAM (F4-3200C16D-16GTZR) at 18-18-18-38 instead of 16-18-18-38. Should I try that instead? It seems odd.


Do you have your sticks in the right slots?

Also isn't it taking a long time for a new BIOS version, last one is alrdy from 26/11


----------



## Tony Cipriani

dajez said:


> Do you have your sticks in the right slots?
> 
> Also isn't it taking a long time for a new BIOS version, last one is alrdy from 26/11


Yep, in slots A2 and B2. And yes, we appear to be overdue for an update! I assume not much happens over the holidays but hoping for a new BIOS to try very very soon...


----------



## Tony Cipriani

I _seem _to have resolved this. I noticed that Thaiphoon Burner was giving me a whole lot more XMP parameters that DOCP was not setting and leaving on auto. Namely:

Active to Active/Refresh Delay Time (tRC) at 56T
Four Acivate Window Delay Time (tFAW) at 39T
Short Activate to Activate Delay Time (tRRD_S) at 6T
Long Activate to Activate Delay Time (tRRD_L) at 8T
Normal Refresh Recovery Delay Time (tRFC1) at 560T
2x mode Refresh Recovery Delay Time (tRFC2) at 416T
4x mode Refresh Recovery Delay Time (tRFC4) at 256T

So I have set all of these new XMP settings manually myself, and so far, so good. To be fair the system did hang immediately after setting these and rebooting. However, after shutting down and booting up again, these settings have lasted through 4 restarts through Windows and 4 restarts through the BIOS. I'd have been lucky to get away with two total under the DOCP profile. 

Now to run memtest for a couple of hours.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

No issues with this board with Samsung B-Die. Both 3200 14-14-14 and 3400 16-18-18


----------



## CyberStormZA

Okay so I'd just like to report my experience with this board. 



I purchased the ASUS TUF GAMING X570 PLUS (WIFI) back in November 2019 and ran it with the following components:


Ryzen 7 3700x
Corsair Vengeanace RGB Pro 16GB x 2 (3200Mhz)

ADATA XPG 512GB M.2 SSD
MSI GTX 1060Armor 6GB OC Edition
EVGA Supernova 750W Gold Rating Power Supply


The machine was running STOCK with no overclocking done.



A few days after completing my build the system randomly rebooted without any warning or error message.


I checked the event viewer logs and found nothing specific.


A few hours later the same thing happened again. Both times it happened at idle. No applications were open. In the coming days the random reboots become more frequent and started occuring when doing things as diverse as playing online games, doing photo editing in Lightroom, editing video in Premier Pro, typing out an email or browsing the web.



I was determined to get the cause of the issue and performed the following troubleshooting steps:



1. Updated all drivers to the latest available versions. (Reboot still occurred)

2. Updated the BIOS to the latest available version. (Reboot still occurred)
3. Checked for malware and virus infections. (Reboot still occurred)
4. Performed a clean install of Windows 10 Pro and updated drivers to the latest available versions again. (Reboot still occurred)

5. Ran Temperature monitoring software to check if the issue was caused by overheating. (Reboot still occurred)
6. Removed ASUS software one at a time to determine if any of those applications were the cause of the reboots. (Reboot still occurred)
7. Removed my RAM, Graphics Card, Power Supply, Hard Drive and inserted known fully-working components. (Reboot still occurred)
8. Connected my rig to a 2Kva Line Interactive UPS. (Reboot still occurred)
9. Moved my rig to another power socket in the house. (Reboot still occurred)
10. I set the BIOS to default settings. (Reboot still occurred)
11. Set the BIOS to optimised defaults. (Reboot still occurred)
12. I did some research online and disabled PBO in the BIOS. (Reboot still occurred)
13. Did further research and then tried every single XMP profiles from 3200Mhz to 3600Mhz. (Reboot still occurred)
14. I set the Power settings in Windows to Balanced from AMY Ryzen Balanced. (Reboot still occurred)
15. I disabled hibernation. (Reboot still occurred)
16. I increased the Windows Page File.(Reboot still occurred)
17. I disabled the Windows Page File. (Reboot still occurred)


I then encountered a reboot while I was in the BIOS and determined that it was not a Windows issue.

At this stage I has eliminated every single hardware component except the CPU and MB.



I then bought another motherboard (A cheap Gigabyte A320M with the BIOS update already done by the supplier) and installed all my components onto this board.
I ran the Gigabyte board for 4 straight days without a single reboot. 



I then knew for sure that my board was the issue. 

I returned it to the supplier who promptly replaced it with a brand new board.


I take the board home, remove the Gigabyte board and install all my components back.


After about 30 minutes the random reboots happened again. 



I highly doubt that 2 x boards could have the exact same fault although it is technically possible. 



I am now going to return the second board to the supplier for a full refund. I am looking for an alternate X570 board to purchase.


I am just letting any prospective buyers know about the issue I faced in the hopes that it might help someone that may experience this issue.


----------



## Gunderman456

Anyone notice you don't get Dolby with the Realtek drivers anymore when using analogue? Kind of sucks not to have 5.1 in games. 

Asus gives you the drivers but you can't get the Realtek HD Audio Manager either from Asus or Realtek (last Realtek driver/manager from their website is from 2017). Apparently, Realtek did not want to pay royalties.

There are a number of solutions. I'll update once I decide which solution would be best and test run it.


----------



## dajez

Gunderman456 said:


> Anyone notice you don't get Dolby with the Realtek drivers anymore when using analogue? Kind of sucks not to have 5.1 in games.
> 
> Asus gives you the drivers but you can't get the Realtek HD Audio Manager either from Asus or Realtek (last Realtek driver/manager from their website is from 2017). Apparently, Realtek did not want to pay royalties.
> 
> There are a number of solutions. I'll update once I decide which solution would be best and test run it.


I guess they replaced it with the realtek audio console app


----------



## Gunderman456

dajez said:


> I guess they replaced it with the realtek audio console app


Yeah, the Realtek Console has no Dolby or Atmos. If you use Digital then Win 10 will let you use Dolby. Sigh... Realtek needs to pay Dolby and give us back a proper HD Audio Manager.

I tested with The Outer Worlds and it seems the game does not support 5.1. Really, not impressed with the game at all. From claustrophobic maps, simplified RPG elements and as you keep peeling the layers it comes off pukish just like it's vomit enticing RBG color pallet. You could see the reviewers were not too enthused about the game but rated it above average since it did not have any political agendas in the game which they found refreshing. They should have been harder on it.

Anyway, I tested with Borderlands 3 and I get 5.1 surround. So it looks like it was an Outer Worlds issue.

Overall, I'm not happy with Realtek or games that don't support 5.1 out of the box in 2020. People have complained and obviously there have been no fix so far.


----------



## dimitris21

Hi all,
Ive just made full new build including the Asus TUF X570 Plus and im looking for some starting guides to BIOS settings for the CPU (gonna try safe settings with minimum possible voltages and then we'll see with single core or multi core overclock, since i see that's where all the juice is) and its voltages as well as the DDR timings and any other tips.
I havent messed with overcloking since the days of C2D/C2Q and LGA775 to be honest(my QX9650 at 4ghz is still up and running ever since 2010-longest ever running chip for me), with legacy bioses, and suddenly i find a whole new load of info to mess around ))))

(ive updated bios to 1405 - and have just enabled OC Tuner as a first try which has set the CPU to 3950mhz instead of the default frequency fluctuation like speedstep. The OC tuner dropped the default set voltage from 1.464 to 1.35 but judging from other temps(MB and diodes) the chipset voltages are increased when enabling the oc tuner).\Ok i guess i have a long way to go and see what effects all these new settings have, thus im looking for some guidelines 


Thank you,


----------



## boldenc

I can't boot with 1900 FCLK, I tried to change VDDG up to 0.99v / VDDP voltage up to 1000 / SOC up to 1.150v
It just won't boot, 1866 boots fine.
Is there something I can tweak further to boot with 1900 FCLK?

x570 plus/3900x/Gskill B Die


----------



## Gunderman456

boldenc said:


> I can't boot with 1900 FCLK, I tried to change VDDG up to 0.99v / VDDP voltage up to 1000 / SOC up to 1.150v
> It just won't boot, 1866 boots fine.
> Is there something I can tweak further to boot with 1900 FCLK?
> 
> x570 plus/3900x/Gskill B Die


 FCLK should be set to half the speed of your RAM. Is your RAM 3800MHz?


----------



## boldenc

Gunderman456 said:


> FCLK should be set to half the speed of your RAM. Is your RAM 3800MHz?


I can boot with the ram set to 3800MHz


----------



## boldenc

I can't find BGS and BGS ALT options in the bios. Does they exist on this mobo?


----------



## dlbsyst

boldenc said:


> I can't find BGS and BGS ALT options in the bios. Does they exist on this mobo?


On my Crosshair VIII Hero you can search the BIOS. Try hitting F9 in the BIOS and search Bank Group Swap and see if it comes up.:thumb:


----------



## boldenc

dlbsyst said:


> On my Crosshair VIII Hero you can search the BIOS. Try hitting F9 in the BIOS and search Bank Group Swap and see if it comes up.:thumb:


It didn't come, do you think by default maybe it is already tweaked?

I have read if you disable BGS you can increase you write score by 5Gb


----------



## dlbsyst

boldenc said:


> It didn't come, do you think by default maybe it is already tweaked?
> 
> I have read if you disable BGS you can increase you write score by 5Gb


Yeah, most likely your BIOS has BGS and BGS alt hidden. You would need to disable BGS and enable BGS alt to see any benefit if any. It really depends on your RAM configuration and timings. Based on that Aida64 screenshot you posted I don't think you need to worry because you are already getting amazing performance from you RAM.:thumb:


----------



## HatHix

CyberStormZA said:


> Okay so I'd just like to report my experience with this board.
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased the ASUS TUF GAMING X570 PLUS (WIFI) back in November 2019 and ran it with the following components:
> 
> 
> Ryzen 7 3700x
> Corsair Vengeanace RGB Pro 16GB x 2 (3200Mhz)
> 
> ADATA XPG 512GB M.2 SSD
> MSI GTX 1060Armor 6GB OC Edition
> EVGA Supernova 750W Gold Rating Power Supply
> 
> 
> The machine was running STOCK with no overclocking done.
> 
> 
> 
> A few days after completing my build the system randomly rebooted without any warning or error message.
> 
> 
> I checked the event viewer logs and found nothing specific.
> 
> 
> A few hours later the same thing happened again. Both times it happened at idle. No applications were open. In the coming days the random reboots become more frequent and started occuring when doing things as diverse as playing online games, doing photo editing in Lightroom, editing video in Premier Pro, typing out an email or browsing the web.
> 
> 
> 
> I was determined to get the cause of the issue and performed the following troubleshooting steps:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Updated all drivers to the latest available versions. (Reboot still occurred)
> 
> 2. Updated the BIOS to the latest available version. (Reboot still occurred)
> 3. Checked for malware and virus infections. (Reboot still occurred)
> 4. Performed a clean install of Windows 10 Pro and updated drivers to the latest available versions again. (Reboot still occurred)
> 
> 5. Ran Temperature monitoring software to check if the issue was caused by overheating. (Reboot still occurred)
> 6. Removed ASUS software one at a time to determine if any of those applications were the cause of the reboots. (Reboot still occurred)
> 7. Removed my RAM, Graphics Card, Power Supply, Hard Drive and inserted known fully-working components. (Reboot still occurred)
> 8. Connected my rig to a 2Kva Line Interactive UPS. (Reboot still occurred)
> 9. Moved my rig to another power socket in the house. (Reboot still occurred)
> 10. I set the BIOS to default settings. (Reboot still occurred)
> 11. Set the BIOS to optimised defaults. (Reboot still occurred)
> 12. I did some research online and disabled PBO in the BIOS. (Reboot still occurred)
> 13. Did further research and then tried every single XMP profiles from 3200Mhz to 3600Mhz. (Reboot still occurred)
> 14. I set the Power settings in Windows to Balanced from AMY Ryzen Balanced. (Reboot still occurred)
> 15. I disabled hibernation. (Reboot still occurred)
> 16. I increased the Windows Page File.(Reboot still occurred)
> 17. I disabled the Windows Page File. (Reboot still occurred)
> 
> 
> I then encountered a reboot while I was in the BIOS and determined that it was not a Windows issue.
> 
> At this stage I has eliminated every single hardware component except the CPU and MB.
> 
> 
> 
> I then bought another motherboard (A cheap Gigabyte A320M with the BIOS update already done by the supplier) and installed all my components onto this board.
> I ran the Gigabyte board for 4 straight days without a single reboot.
> 
> 
> 
> I then knew for sure that my board was the issue.
> 
> I returned it to the supplier who promptly replaced it with a brand new board.
> 
> 
> I take the board home, remove the Gigabyte board and install all my components back.
> 
> 
> After about 30 minutes the random reboots happened again.
> 
> 
> 
> I highly doubt that 2 x boards could have the exact same fault although it is technically possible.
> 
> 
> 
> I am now going to return the second board to the supplier for a full refund. I am looking for an alternate X570 board to purchase.
> 
> 
> I am just letting any prospective buyers know about the issue I faced in the hopes that it might help someone that may experience this issue.


I had similar problem with a R5 3600. If you look at AMD forums diferent processors and boards are having this issue. I've done a CPU RMA and the problem solved!

Some threads for reference same solution in all (RMA CPU):

https://community.amd.com/thread/241981

https://community.amd.com/thread/243722

https://community.amd.com/thread/241695?messageTarget=all&start=100&mode=comments


----------



## Schmuckley

I wouldn't buy this board unless it has 2 PS2 ports.

Owait..I already own it and it's a giant pain in the ass.

It's solid enough and the BIOS is OK.

I'd liken it to the "Pro" series of Asus yesteryear.

The hardware is there, not sure if the BIOS really trains RAM or not.

I tried on auto and the CAS and other timings went up to 22 @ 3000Mhz

Thank God for Sunset sending me those elongated CMOS jumpers for my old eyes.

Good thing I can reset CMOS with a jumper by feel! LOL!

Soon: FS: Lightly used Asus x570 TUF-plus mobo

I keep one of those jumpers right handy..lol!

Get mobo, put in 3600x..NO USB whatsoever!

Only OS supported is Windows 10.

FAIL! I'm not having it. This is simply a fail plan by AMD. Games actually run better on 7 which AMD chooses not to support. Maybe because of XBOX contract.

Well, they didn't count on Server 2008 users or XP users (industry) or Vista or Linux, or anyone else that isn't a mindless sheep into the equation.

Time to look for used hardware! I will sell all this new AMD hardware and buy 1 overpriced NVIDIA GPU just as a Bah Fongula to the 2020 AMD trojan driver crap.

/end rant.

PS: I'm on 7 and had to hack the drivers to get USB. What kind of crap is that?

In case anyone says it's not what I'm claiming?

https://valid.x86.fr/wmrs49

Looks like I'm in between drivers. Actually I'm in between OSes because when I 1st installed the GPU drivers, RAM OCing did something, now it doesn't.

25 mhz increase in RAM got me 4 more FPS. It didn't clock much higher, but it did something.

Now, I can jack it to the max and it does nothing! Pure garbage.

Next for me is a wipe and total new Windows install and see if RAM OCing makes a return.

Probably not on this board/3600x because it's way too much of a pain.

Build it on something else and then maybe ease the install over to the newer stuff..or not.


----------



## ryokoseigo

I too can't get 1900FCLK with this board. Highest it'll go is 1866 or whatever it is. How are others managing it? To be fair, my ram can't actually go that high, but I can't do it even with stock ram 4 sticks though, 1.2soc and 1.1 vddg.

Otherwise, I don't think I've had any major issue with this board so far. I wish I had chosen a board with a few more features now, but what can you do. Having only one 5V argb slot sucks, is there any way to connect multiple things to 1 motherboard slot that keeps the things connected separate? I'm stuck with controlling them all together.


----------



## Schmuckley

FS in OCN Marketplace tomorrow:
1 Asus x570 TUF poc mobo + 3600x chip
Over it!


----------



## Gunderman456

Schmuckley said:


> FS in OCN Marketplace tomorrow:
> 1 Asus x570 TUF poc mobo + 3600x chip
> Over it!


I'm sad that your combo did not work out. Stable here with that mobo and a 3700X. First thing I did before touching anything (after final assembly) was flashed the Bios to 1405. 

I did not give it much thought but when originally I put the system together on a test bench, the boot sequence white light, sometimes the green light would stay on even though I was able to get to desktop and bench. Something was not seated right I guess or it was the older Bios causing the light issues. However, once everything was placed in the open air case either things got seated properly at that point or it was the flashing of the Bios that may have resolved it.

At first I thought - what is going on, the white/green lights aren't staying on, but realized that the mobo was doing a check and all 4 lights cycled through but then stayed off, which meant that the mobo/system past the checks.

I changed the FCLK and turned on DOCP with no issues after that and even played with PBO before realizing that the chip was boosting to 4.4GHz and there was no real need for PBO.


----------



## cosminmocan

Can you share the modded bios, did you unlock the spread spectrum setting ? any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gunderman456

cosminmocan said:


> Can you share the modded bios, did you unlock the spread spectrum setting ? any help would be greatly appreciated.


It's the Bios from the Asus mobo web page (not a modded Bios).


----------



## brainii

Asus x570-p prime board.
1201 bios.
EVERYTHING works 100% stable, even got an asus xonar dx card.
Is there any point to move to 1405 BIOS? I'm reluctant to do so, since you can't go back to previous version in case of problems.


----------



## r3v0Lut10n

Hi everyone!

I like the board, but apparently the PCH fan can not be controlled (either from bios or via 3rd party apps in windows). I tried to install my nvme in the lower and upper (in that case I moved the GPU to the lower PCIe slot) slot on the motherboard but it did not change anything. PCH temp is fix at 59C and stupid fan spins at 2000 no matter what ..  Do you think Asus will add control to it in a later bios update or I need to learn to live with it?


----------



## nikpoth

Does Armoury Crate work properly for you?Some times you lose the settings.
I'm thinking of removing it and using aura sync only
https://www.asus.com/campaign/aura/global/download.html


----------



## Schmuckley

jamexman said:


> How’s the latest bios on this board?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Idk, but thank God for Mark Chickey who gave me some elongated CMOS jumpers!

If you set it wrong, it errors.


----------



## Schmuckley

brainii said:


> Asus x570-p prime board.
> 1201 bios.
> EVERYTHING works 100% stable, even got an asus xonar dx card.
> Is there any point to move to 1405 BIOS? I'm reluctant to do so, since you can't go back to previous version in case of problems.


Oh, you can. It may not be easy-ish, but you can.

There's also the brick risk. Oh, I've done it many times. You'll need the AMIFLASH compatible with the board, and then to type in the proper substrings..

Also need a bootable USB.


----------



## M3TAl

Does HWiNFO or other software have VRM temps for this board? 

Kit guru says this: "Digging deeper into the spec sheet, the SiC639 looks to feature more focus on thermal monitoring compared to the SiC634 packages found on competing motherboards. The electronic block diagram shows an in-built thermal monitoring and warning function that features in the control loop." and "Annoyingly, ASUS does not include data for VRM temperature sensor readings through software tools. This is despite the SiC639 DrMOS power stages featuring thermal monitoring capabilities."


----------



## drjohnnyfever

Greetings all

I bought this board about a week ago before I found this forum post. 

I'm having fairly good luck so far with the latest 1405 BIOS with a 3900X and Noctua NH-U12s cooler.

I'm absolutely convinced that some negative voltage offset is desirable at least with the amount of cooling I have on this board, with this BIOS, with this chip. Currently running -0.06875. My maximum smallest fft temps with Prime95 are around 87c, with stock auto voltage they'd bump 95c. My Cinebench score also rose, and as far as I can tell I'm still boosting to 4500 to 4600mhz with single thread loads. My package power consumption reported by HWMonitor dropped to around 171 watts from 183 watts under the worst all-core loads I can come up with (small fft prime95 with AVX2 on).

Anyway, currently my best Cinebench R20 score is around 7258, AIDA64 reported memory read speed 55163MB/s. 

I've hard terrible luck with the Ryzen memory calculator so I'm not using that. I have 4 16GB DIMMS of Trident Z Neo, 18-22-22-42 Micron CRJ RAM. I'm able to run them at 16-18-18-39 timings with a tRC of 58 with no issues whatsoever with a slight voltage bump to 1.370. I've run memtest86 for 8 hours and Prime95 blend for 12 hours. 

Under realistic all-core loads like Handbrake my temps are in the mid to high 70's Celsius. I get near 90c under absurd synthetic loads. I've decided to upgrade to a Noctua NH-U14s which I should have tomorrow sometime in hopes of keeping worst case temps below 85c and maybe getting slightly better boost speeds.

Needless to say the 3900X is massively faster than my old 6700k 4.3GHz all-core overclock system even for most single thread workloads so thus far I'm quite happy with it. If I had to buy the board over again I'd probably spend a bit more on a better Gigabyte model.


----------



## Schmuckley

The Asus X570 TUF makes me thank God for @Sunset that gave me elongated CMOS jumper thingies. :lachen:

You're a nerd when you can reset cmos by feel, baby!]

Really that thing needs to go, who wants it? $150 cool?

No future plans to use it.


----------



## M3TAl

Schmuckley said:


> The Asus X570 TUF makes me thank God for @Sunset that gave me elongated CMOS jumper thingies. :lachen:
> 
> You're a nerd when you can reset cmos by feel, baby!]
> 
> Really that thing needs to go, who wants it? $150 cool?
> 
> No future plans to use it.


Never reset CMOS with screw drivers? Did it all the time in the AM3/+ days. The TUF manual even says to use a screwdriver haha!


----------



## Schmuckley

Okay! Keep the CMOS jumpers handy!


----------



## Schmuckley

M3TAl said:


> Never reset CMOS with screw drivers? Did it all the time in the AM3/+ days. The TUF manual even says to use a screwdriver haha!


Always been scared to. I fried a mobo by shorting the wrong pins a long time ago.

Back in the Socket 5 days.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Is this the best board to get in the 250$ or less range? I am about to pull the trigger, to pair with a 3800x I was gifted, curious if this is the right option. Also interested in ram recommendations, going for 32gb.


----------



## Gunderman456

This mobo or the Gygabite one in the same price range.

For RAM I got the G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4 3600 16-19-19-39 CAS Latency 16 1.35V and they are solid with the Asus board.


----------



## M3TAl

Is it normal to fail TPU Memtest64 with a Windows program error? Was on loop 23 when a Windows error popped up stating "the memory could not be written". Going to try bootable Memtest86 next. Wondering is this RAM is bad. I'm completely new to Ryzen, maybe a voltage or two needs boosting? Figured everything would just work with no adjusting considering the RAM is on the QVL and Ryzen 3000 is supposed to like 3600MHz RAM. 

Running a 3600x on this board with G.Skill Ripjaws 32GB (2 x 16GB) F4-3600C16D-32GVKC on an open air test bench. Everything is bonestock except loading DOCP profile. BIOS is still on 1201 which it shipped with.

Edit: it passed Passmark's free Memtest86 no errors, hmmm.


----------



## Gunderman456

I just watched a builzoid video : 




and he suggests PBO 300-230-230-x4 (on a Gigabyte board but he relayed that they all work the same).

Anyone has had good success with the Asus Tuff board and what PBO numbers are you using??


----------



## timezone12

Hi All
Love this board I think it's great but I have a problem with the bios. I have 2 external hard drives 1 8tb wd store and 1 4tb seagate now here is the strange problem, without the usb drives plugged in the computer cold boot takes up to 5 to 15 seconds to get into windows. With the drives in it takes up to 55 to 65 seconds. Has anyone ever seen this before? Drives are formatted in gpt. Also same thing happens on my asus b450 as well. Thanks


----------



## waltdanger

Anyone else have an extremely laggy BIOS? The mouse cursor is almost unusable, feels like it is running at 3fps. Even keystrokes get 'missed' and I have to be very careful when typing in values. Running latest BIOS.




M3TAl said:


> Is it normal to fail TPU Memtest64 with a Windows program error? Was on loop 23 when a Windows error popped up stating "the memory could not be written". Going to try bootable Memtest86 next. Wondering is this RAM is bad. I'm completely new to Ryzen, maybe a voltage or two needs boosting? Figured everything would just work with no adjusting considering the RAM is on the QVL and Ryzen 3000 is supposed to like 3600MHz RAM.
> 
> Running a 3600x on this board with G.Skill Ripjaws 32GB (2 x 16GB) F4-3600C16D-32GVKC on an open air test bench. Everything is bonestock except loading DOCP profile. BIOS is still on 1201 which it shipped with.
> 
> Edit: it passed Passmark's free Memtest86 no errors, hmmm.


Did you put the RAM in Slots 2 & 4 (counting away from CPU)? For dual sticks you are supposed to use those. I have the same exact RAM and had problems until I found out about that. Good RAM btw, Hynix DJR and mine overclock pretty well considering how cheap they are.


----------



## tyezh

waltdanger said:


> Anyone else have an extremely laggy BIOS? The mouse cursor is almost unusable, feels like it is running at 3fps. Even keystrokes get 'missed' and I have to be very careful when typing in values. Running latest BIOS.


I have the same ram & 3600 non x, not really, its not super fast, feels maybe 13-18 fps and lags but its tolerable.


----------



## tyezh

OC VRM sweet spots I have found with Ryzen 3600 and this board: Dropping SOC voltage from 1.0 to 0.95 drops CPU temps by 10-15 degrees, possibly up to 17 degrees. (default soc voltage is 1.1) Anything under 0.96875 @ 4.125 ghz was unstable for me; but there was a 3-4 degree difference between 0.95 and 0.96875

I've got my 3600 running perfectly stable at 4,125, stock cooler, 1.31875v / 0.96875 Socket, with a CPU Load line calibration set to 5; 

Under normal/idle casual conditions voltage hovers between 1.344-1.352, for more snappy performance. Under heavy load it drops to 1.32-1.328

If you want to seriously undervolt, using a high LLC is extremely useful; if you are going to overvolt, you want a lower llc.

*Some numbers to consider playing with:*

1.3500v @ 0.95 soc, Auto LLC (load line calibration) VDDR SOC LLC auto. Stable temps and voltage in OCCT.
1.3125v @ 0.95 soc, 5 CPU LLC (important), VDDR SOC LLC auto. most stable temps and voltage over all. 
1.31875v @ 0.96875 5 CPU LLC (this is what I use, its highly undervolted and running perfectly stable in windows/gaming/encoding for a month. A little touchy after 20 minutes OCCT but thats perfectly fine; passed 1 hour in linpack.


----------



## tyezh

Chimeracaust said:


> Is this the best board to get in the 250$ or less range? I am about to pull the trigger, to pair with a 3800x I was gifted, curious if this is the right option. Also interested in ram recommendations, going for 32gb.


I would argue, yes, its a great board and should be future ready for the zen 3 coming later this year. Zen 3 will be the last AM4 socket, which will also have 40% (or is that 60%) less heat and power usage than the zen 2; so in the long run you can't go wrong, VRM should be overkill for an overclocked Zen 3 4950x 16 core cpu.

Its only competition is the Aorus Elite, and that has a slightly inferior VRM, PCB, and cooling; the only board that might outdo it will be the Tomahawk x570, coming out between now and March.

As for ram, I recommend G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) INTEL Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-32GVKC; that is what I'm using.

Its really the Trident Z Neo RGB F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC for Ryzen but without RGB & $35-$45 dollars less.










First available in October 2019. Market value is $144.99. Hynix D-die (Davinci). Says for "intel" but works perfect with Ryzen motherboards. I'm running stock/auto XMP timings 16-19-19-39 at 3800 mhz O/C, 1:1 1900 infinity fabric, 67.9 latency @ 1.37500 volts (I can reduce the voltage further), with my Ryzen 3600. 3733-3800 is the sweet spot on Ryzen, any further is pointless. Almost as good as the $500+ B die 32 GB kits. B-die gets you 16-16-16, rather than 16-19-19. Marginal at best. 16 gigs of B die goes for $250. Is it worth the three extra nano seconds and 16 gigs less ram, for $100 more dollars? Here we have 32 gigs of very high quality Hynix ram. With two spare slots, I can later upgrade to 64 in 5-10 years if I like. Hynix protects against Rowhammer vulnerability better than any other brand as far as studies have shown. Best gigabyte and performance per dollar value on the market. They are rising the price sometimes up to $250 on these (or more) for obvious reasons. I bought it at $144.99, it was more than worth every penny, and at the time of this post you can find it hovering around $159. 



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Z45XB3G?psc=1

https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb...gb_3600-_-20-232-907-_-Product&quicklink=true


----------



## M3TAl

waltdanger said:


> Anyone else have an extremely laggy BIOS? The mouse cursor is almost unusable, feels like it is running at 3fps. Even keystrokes get 'missed' and I have to be very careful when typing in values. Running latest BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you put the RAM in Slots 2 & 4 (counting away from CPU)? For dual sticks you are supposed to use those. I have the same exact RAM and had problems until I found out about that. Good RAM btw, Hynix DJR and mine overclock pretty well considering how cheap they are.


Yes they're in the proper slots. Haven't had any issues with the system and it passed memtest so I'm calling it good. Monoblock arrives tomorrow but won't have time to tear down the water loop and run full Mayhems blitz cleaning until next weekend. Putting a block on the ram too because.... screw it the block was pretty cheap haha. I even have an ancient EK chipset block that was originally for either AM2 or AM3 boards that fits the Southbridge on this board. 

So ya btw, the EK Strix-E monoblock fits this board people...


----------



## doubleatheman

drjohnnyfever said:


> Greetings all
> 
> I bought this board about a week ago before I found this forum post.
> 
> I'm having fairly good luck so far with the latest 1405 BIOS with a 3900X and Noctua NH-U12s cooler.
> 
> I'm absolutely convinced that some negative voltage offset is desirable at least with the amount of cooling I have on this board, with this BIOS, with this chip. Currently running -0.06875. My maximum smallest fft temps with Prime95 are around 87c, with stock auto voltage they'd bump 95c. My Cinebench score also rose, and as far as I can tell I'm still boosting to 4500 to 4600mhz with single thread loads. My package power consumption reported by HWMonitor dropped to around 171 watts from 183 watts under the worst all-core loads I can come up with (small fft prime95 with AVX2 on).
> 
> Anyway, currently my best Cinebench R20 score is around 7258, AIDA64 reported memory read speed 55163MB/s.
> 
> I've hard terrible luck with the Ryzen memory calculator so I'm not using that. I have 4 16GB DIMMS of Trident Z Neo, 18-22-22-42 Micron CRJ RAM. I'm able to run them at 16-18-18-39 timings with a tRC of 58 with no issues whatsoever with a slight voltage bump to 1.370. I've run memtest86 for 8 hours and Prime95 blend for 12 hours.
> 
> Under realistic all-core loads like Handbrake my temps are in the mid to high 70's Celsius. I get near 90c under absurd synthetic loads. I've decided to upgrade to a Noctua NH-U14s which I should have tomorrow sometime in hopes of keeping worst case temps below 85c and maybe getting slightly better boost speeds.
> 
> Needless to say the 3900X is massively faster than my old 6700k 4.3GHz all-core overclock system even for most single thread workloads so thus far I'm quite happy with it. If I had to buy the board over again I'd probably spend a bit more on a better Gigabyte model.


This board and the 3900x replaced my i7-6700k with all cores at 4.5ghz OC. Glad to see single thread results better for you thus far. I am going to be messing with my memory OC and cpu oc settings in the next few days to see what I can do. I have a old H110i AIO cooler that I am using, and out of the box stock I am not seeing temps much over 75*C.


----------



## Uns33n

Just received my 4300Mhz C18 Samsung B-die kit, planning to under clock to 3866 with tighter timings. Im reading here people having problems going over 1800 on FLCK, is this a fixed issue?


----------



## ThumperSD

Just finished my new rig and powered it on. Keyboards (ps2 and usb) power on but is unresponsive. The Asus screen directs me to press DEL or F2 to enter BIOS but I can’t enter it. 

Ive tried:

1. Using 3 different wired keyboards (including PS2) and different USB ports
2. Testing with 1 ram stick at a time 
3. Clear cmos
4. 3+ hours repeating this

Please help 

Rig: Asus TUF x570 plus, 3800x, crucial ballistic sport LT, evga 1660ti


----------



## M3TAl

ThumperSD said:


> Just finished my new rig and powered it on. Keyboards (ps2 and usb) power on but is unresponsive. The Asus screen directs me to press DEL or F2 to enter BIOS but I canâ€™️t enter it.
> 
> Ive tried:
> 
> 1. Using 3 different wired keyboards (including PS2) and different USB ports
> 2. Testing with 1 ram stick at a time
> 3. Clear cmos
> 4. 3+ hours repeating this
> 
> Please help /forum/images/smilies/frown.gif
> 
> Rig: Asus TUF x570 plus, 3800x, crucial ballistic sport LT, evga 1660ti



Can u get in BIOS from Windows advanced startup?


----------



## ThumperSD

M3TAl said:


> Can u get in BIOS from Windows advanced startup?


This is the first time I powered it on so no OS install yet


----------



## M3TAl

ThumperSD said:


> M3TAl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can u get in BIOS from Windows advanced startup?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first time I powered it on so no OS install yet
Click to expand...

Might try installing OS anyways so you can get in. Maybe there's a setting like fast boot on that's not letting USB devices work.

I have issues with my Z97 doing the same thing sometimes. Keyboard won't work during the Del/F2 phase. Haven't had that problem on the TUF yet.


----------



## ThumperSD

M3TAl said:


> ThumperSD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M3TAl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can u get in BIOS from Windows advanced startup?
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first time I powered it on so no OS install yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might try installing OS anyways so you can get in. Maybe there's a setting like fast boot on that's not letting USB devices work.
> 
> I have issues with my Z97 doing the same thing sometimes. Keyboard won't work during the Del/F2 phase. Haven't had that problem on the TUF yet.
Click to expand...

I was unable to install OS because of the issue. Turned out the issue was my NVMe SSD which was incompatible with the old BIOS. After updating the BIOS, everything worked fine.


----------



## dlbsyst

ThumperSD said:


> I was unable to install OS because of the issue. Turned out the issue was my NVMe SSD which was incompatible with the old BIOS. After updating the BIOS, everything worked fine.


That's great news ThumperSD.:thumb: I'm glad you got it sorted out.


----------



## TonyDeez

Has anyone tried out a modded bios with enabled Spread Spectrum and/or PCH fan control and temp monitoring on the TUF board?


----------



## cosminmocan

Hi @TonyDeez , seems like someone managed to create a modded version for the wifi version of the board, and they got the disable spread spectrum working:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...w-update-bios-correctly-166.html#post28358714

I will be extracting my bios later today and Ill see if I can edit myself , however, I'm reluctant do do it myself.


----------



## TonyDeez

cosminmocan said:


> Hi @TonyDeez , seems like someone managed to create a modded version for the wifi version of the board, and they got the disable spread spectrum working:
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...w-update-bios-correctly-166.html#post28358714
> 
> I will be extracting my bios later today and Ill see if I can edit myself , however, I'm reluctant do do it myself.


Yeah, the tinfoil hat says ASUS just wants to add false value to their higher end boards. On the other hand, it is possible that the board lacks the EMI protection that the higher end boards do provide and thusly disabled spread spectrum for this board. As for the PCH fan control, it's mostly pointless unless the noise is really an issue. And even then, a hard-mod to the dinky chipset heatsink would be preferable. I have tried setting the PCH fan to 0% on IDLE and the temperatures eventually climb to about 70 C, up from 57-58 C with stock fan curve.

Here's a picture of the PCB heatsink assembly, pretty laughable fin array. Not to mention that your chipset is already sucking in hot air from your GPU while gaming.

https://i.imgur.com/AAbv19L.png


----------



## cosminmocan

I do agree that some interference may occur, however, there is more than that missing from our bios.
I was trying to configure 1usmus power profile with the bios settings, and some setting(i will put them below) are missing:
CPPC Preferred Cores = Enabled

AMD Cool'n'Quiet = Enabled

PPC Adjustment = PState 0

Now, without these the profile doesnt do much. Is that because of the bios settings not being configure?, is the profile itself just snake oil(I higly doubt this as 1usmus is a damn genius)? we wont be able to know for a fact as the options are not available for us to test :/

What i would say is that if one would flash it's bios only for the spread spectrum(which is usually more or less just estetic if we are not talking about a huge oc), thats a risk that is not very worthwhile.

I plan on trying to unlock more options from the bios, and then try to flash it, all of these will wait however until my bios flasher that I ordered from china arrives, I wont risk a paper weight board for a bus value.


----------



## needyourhelp

Hey guys,

I want to buy a new system with a Ryzen 3900X and 16GB of RAM and I am looking for the TUF Gaming X570 Plus Wifi.

Can you guys recommend this mainboard?


----------



## Gunderman456

needyourhelp said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I want to buy a new system with a Ryzen 3900X and 16GB of RAM and I am looking for the TUF Gaming X570 Plus Wifi.
> 
> Can you guys recommend this mainboard?


Serving me well and CPU boosts to 4.4GHz on stock no prob. Additionally, sound from mobo is great.


----------



## needyourhelp

Gunderman456 said:


> Serving me well and CPU boosts to 4.4GHz on stock no prob. Additionally, sound from mobo is great.


Okay because I have heard about some BIOS problems concerning missing options for OC and a noisy mainboard fan which you cant control....


----------



## Gunderman456

On latest Bios, I notice the fan spins on boot up then stops. I monitor the Chipset temps and they generally stay at around 56C so the fan never spins. It's suppose to spin when the Chipset reaches 65-70C is what I understand? Mind you my gear sits in an open air case.


----------



## needyourhelp

Okay that sounds much better.

Because I dont want to be "disturbed" while Im playing or doing whatelse because of a noisy mainboard fan....can you manually controll the fan in the BIOS?


----------



## waltdanger

Not by default. The bios could be modded for that, but honestly I never hear the fan anyway. Maybe if I had a pcie 4.0 drive that made the chipset work harder but even then you'd have to be using the bottom m2 slot (the top one uses cpu not chipset lanes).
Since I have free time due to the quarantine maybe I'll try to create a generic modded Bios. I was hoping Asus would release a new one since some of their other boards got updates recently but who knows if/when that will happen.


----------



## M3TAl

Think I'm going to water cool the chipset once it finally gets all put together. Might as well since the CPU, VRM, RAM, and GPU will be on water.


----------



## dajez

still no new bios, already 4 months lol...


----------



## rares495

dajez said:


> still no new bios, already 4 months lol...


The last BIOS 1405 seems to contain AGESA 1.0.04B (latest I believe). Are there some issues with this one? Otherwise why would there be a new version?


----------



## M3TAl

Coming along, slowly.


----------



## tonaz

Not possible to disable the CPU Spread Spectrum, right?
I hate FCLK at 99.80


----------



## FearTec

Hello, I have an ASUS TUF X570 (WIFI) with a 3700X (Stock) and 32GB 3600Mhz Memory (F4-2600C16D-32FGHTZN 16-16-16-36 1.35v), I have bios 1.0.0.4 installed

All is OK except a monitor not coming back on after reboot or 1 in 20 boots (Philips 32" 4K and a Gigabyte RTX2080 Waterforce @ Stock).

Is BIOS 1.0.0.5 worth the risk, I bought the board (at 1.0.0.1) 5 months ago and has little issues.


----------



## ziocomposite

tonaz said:


> Not possible to disable the CPU Spread Spectrum, right?
> I hate FCLK at 99.80


Here is the odd part, if you leave the system to "Auto" it defaults to 99.8 FCLK. When I change my 3800x to a manual ratio (43, 43.5) it has gone to regular 100. Give that a try and see if yours does too.




FearTec said:


> Hello, I have an ASUS TUF X570 (WIFI) with a 3700X (Stock) and 32GB 3600Mhz Memory (F4-2600C16D-32FGHTZN 16-16-16-36 1.35v), I have bios 1.0.0.4 installed
> 
> All is OK except a monitor not coming back on after reboot or 1 in 20 boots (Philips 32" 4K and a Gigabyte RTX2080 Waterforce @ Stock).
> 
> Is BIOS 1.0.0.5 worth the risk, I bought the board (at 1.0.0.1) 5 months ago and has little issues.


I have this issue as well but particularly when putting the PC to sleep and when waking. Sometimes it wakes just fine and others I have to reset.


----------



## FearTec

ziocomposite said:


> I have this issue as well but particularly when putting the PC to sleep and when waking. Sometimes it wakes just fine and others I have to reset.



Q) Have you updated to 1.0.0.5?


----------



## ziocomposite

FearTec said:


> Q) Have you updated to 1.0.0.5?


Is that a beta? I have 1405 for the Tuf Plus Wi-Fi


----------



## BenL

Hi Community, i have 2 question maybe someone will be able to answer me.
First - some my pc is starting with very low cpu clock, about 0,5-0,8 ghz, its one on maybe 15 runs, any one have same problem?
Second - where in bios i can find option to disable power in usb, i notice that when i turn off pc, and i move mouse or keyboard they are staring be 'active' and some diode in mouse and light in keyboard is turning on.

Thanks for any suggest here.

Regards.


----------



## nick name

tonaz said:


> Not possible to disable the CPU Spread Spectrum, right?
> I hate FCLK at 99.80


What fixed that on my CH7 was changing from DOCP to Manual.


----------



## ultima31

New bios release
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS/HelpDesk_BIOS/

"Version 1407 2020/04/1015.2 MBytes

TUF GAMING X570-PLUS BIOS 1407
"1.Improve system stability
2.Add BCLK Frequency and SB Clock Spread Spectrum items into BIOS Advanced mode. ""

I can't test now but I hope that solve ram DCOP problem introduced with 1404 and 1405 bios and Cold boot (stuck at yellow led) problem.


----------



## nick name

Is anyone here running a 2700X or 2000 series CPU in this board?

I built a system for my sister with my old 2700X in it using this board and some G.Skill RipJaws V 3600C16 (16-19-19-19-39-58) 2X8GB Hynix DJR. I tried for a while to get XMP/DOCP to run without errors (checking with TM5) and I couldn't. So I backed it down to 3400MHz as I was working on it at her house and wanted to get out of her hair. 

What I'm assuming is the board is capable of running that RAM speed and I ran my b-die kit at 3600 14-15-14-14 on my CH7 with that 2700X. That makes me think the kit needs some special sauce to run without errors.

Anyone have any ideas?

The BIOS is 1404. 

Edit:
Wait, I just read the post above this one and it said 1404 introduced DOCP problems? Can someone tell me what those problems are?


----------



## Jdpurvis

*New Bios available*

Until a few days ago, the most recent Bios was 1405. The most recent one, now, is 1407 - available from the ASUS site. Upgrade is easy. I am using it now - seems fine, but 1405 was fine for me (3900x, 64 GB ram).

Best,

Joe


----------



## M3TAl

Got my system up and running with water cooling finally. Updated BIOS from 1201 to 1407, loaded my profile 1 (just stock and XMP timings) and it just black screened multiple times. Thankfully I added a little power switch to the CMOS jumper that hangs out the back of the desk so no opening the desk just to reset CMOS. Loaded DOCP and Ignored all fan sensors, working fine now. 

No idea if temps are in line with other custom water systems, I'm really new to Ryzen and it seems to be a whole other beast from FX or Haswell. 69-70C in Cinebench R20 and 70-74C in CPU-z stress on stock settings. Added some thermal probes to the backside of the VRM and a RAM module which hover in the 28-30C range.


----------



## FearTec

I had a few issues (lock-ups etc on 1405, Updated to 1407

No issues yet. I did have to reset bios values a few times before the system booted


----------



## nick name

M3TAl said:


> Got my system up and running with water cooling finally. Updated BIOS from 1201 to 1407, loaded my profile 1 (just stock and XMP timings) and it just black screened multiple times. Thankfully I added a little power switch to the CMOS jumper that hangs out the back of the desk so no opening the desk just to reset CMOS. Loaded DOCP and Ignored all fan sensors, working fine now.
> 
> No idea if temps are in line with other custom water systems, I'm really new to Ryzen and it seems to be a whole other beast from FX or Haswell. 69-70C in Cinebench R20 and 70-74C in CPU-z stress on stock settings. Added some thermal probes to the backside of the VRM and a RAM module which hover in the 28-30C range.


When I use the EDC bug my CB15 runs are at around a 42 multiplier and runs a little hotter than if I set a higher fixed multiplier. The voltages are similar, but I never checked amperage. I wanna say it's the startup voltages -- those quick, higher bursts at the beginning of a load. What is the ambient temp in the room?

And I'm digging that jumper hack.


----------



## M3TAl

nick name said:


> When I use the EDC bug my CB15 runs are at around a 42 multiplier and runs a little hotter than if I set a higher fixed multiplier. The voltages are similar, but I never checked amperage. I wanna say it's the startup voltages -- those quick, higher bursts at the beginning of a load. What is the ambient temp in the room?
> 
> And I'm digging that jumper hack.




Ambient was probably around 80F. We had a cold front come through so now it's more like 75F. Water temp was around 30-31C in those tests. Chipset is on water too and hangs around 40C. I left the stock thermal pad on it which kind of got torn up during install but I was too lazy to remount the block and use thermal paste. I can live with 40C on chipset. 

Power switch on CMOS jumper is nice indeed. It's a major PITA to open the desk to do maintenance, any maintenance.


----------



## nick name

M3TAl said:


> Ambient was probably around 80F. We had a cold front come through so now it's more like 75F. Water temp was around 30-31C in those tests. Chipset is on water too and hangs around 40C. I left the stock thermal pad on it which kind of got torn up during install but I was too lazy to remount the block and use thermal paste. I can live with 40C on chipset.
> 
> Power switch on CMOS jumper is nice indeed. It's a major PITA to open the desk to do maintenance, any maintenance.


Those temps seem decent with an 80*F ambient room temp.


----------



## Dash8Q4

Hi all,
For the gurus out here with a 3700X I have a question. I just pulled the trigger on the TUF, a 3700X and a 16GB DDR4 4133Mhz CL18(Team T-Force Xtreem). Now I am new to AMD and want to get the best bang for buck performance of these components for my new build, and I have no idea if I should just set XMP and forget it or try to lower the frequency and tighten the timmings on the ram to get the lowest latency. I don't know too much about FCLK I keep hearing about and now I'm worried that I ordered too fast a kit for the 3700X.

Your input is much appreciated. Cheers


----------



## ziocomposite

Dash8Q4 said:


> Hi all,
> For the gurus out here with a 3700X I have a question. I just pulled the trigger on the TUF, a 3700X and a 16GB DDR4 4133Mhz CL18(Team T-Force Xtreem). Now I am new to AMD and want to get the best bang for buck performance of these components for my new build, and I have no idea if I should just set XMP and forget it or try to lower the frequency and tighten the timmings on the ram to get the lowest latency. I don't know too much about FCLK I keep hearing about and now I'm worried that I ordered too fast a kit for the 3700X.
> 
> Your input is much appreciated. Cheers


You'll want to start your research with Typhoon Burner and Dram calculator if you are trying to optimize your memory. Typically this is 3600 @ 1800 Fclk & 3800 @ 1900 Fclk.


----------



## 808sk

Can any one give some feedback on the latest 1407 bios? How is it running for you? Any issues? Have your disabled spread spectrum without any problems?


----------



## Dash8Q4

808sk said:


> Can any one give some feedback on the latest 1407 bios? How is it running for you? Any issues? Have your disabled spread spectrum without any problems?


Which bios is running best for most people right now? So when I get my TUF I don't update to the latest one. I'll be putting in a 3700X


----------



## Gunderman456

I'm on 1405 and it's working great with my 3700X, 3600MHz RAM, M.2 Gen4 and 5700 XT.


----------



## BadCompany

808sk said:


> Can any one give some feedback on the latest 1407 bios? How is it running for you? Any issues? Have your disabled spread spectrum without any problems?


I switched to 1407 after a few days. No issues that are causing problems, so far. I do love the fact that we can now kill spread spectrum (disabled without issue) and have an adjustable BCLK. Now if I can just take some time to work on memory timings to get just a bit lower latency!


----------



## FearTec

I updated to BIOS 1407 and the instability is back. I get no video signal after 3 hours or so.


Maybe it is my 3600Mhz memory or maxxed out 6x SATA and 2x M.2 Drives?

I have dropped back to 2133Mhz/memory and the system is stable. Looks like my 3600Mhz memory is not liking 1407 BIOS. Time to mem test


----------



## punguy

FearTec said:


> I updated to BIOS 1407 and the instability is back. I get no video signal after 3 hours or so.
> 
> 
> Maybe it is my 3600Mhz memory or maxxed out 6x SATA and 2x M.2 Drives?
> 
> I have dropped back to 2133Mhz/memory and the system is stable. Looks like my 3600Mhz memory is not liking 1407 BIOS. Time to mem test


I have same setup 2 x m2 and 3 ssd, 2 hd with G.skill 3600 32gb and no problem except one annoying rgb problem. When my windows sleep the ram led is still on.I already changed bios to C4 and kept aura off but this led is still on.


----------



## Dash8Q4

I keep reading about the comparison between Realtek Lan and Intel Lan and just wanted to know what you guys think, if anything, of this topic? Have you noticed any issues while using ethernet connection, or wifi for that matter? I will be setting up mine via ethernet and will be gaming/streaming, as well as running a Plex media server.

Thanks


----------



## FearTec

1407 BIOS has borked my 3600Mhz Trident Z Neo (F4-3600C16D-32GTZN). It wont work at 3200Mjhz and 3600Mhz, only 2133Mhz is stable.

I ran Memtest86+ for multiple hours at 2133 Mhz (Stock) / 3200Mhz (relaxed timings and more memory) and 3600Mhz (more volts) all with no errors but in Windows it is not stable and crashes or fails to post.

1405 bios was 100% stable.

Back to 2133mhz for me


----------



## dajez

FearTec said:


> 1407 BIOS has borked my 3600Mhz Trident Z Neo (F4-3600C16D-32GTZN). It wont work at 3200Mjhz and 3600Mhz, only 2133Mhz is stable.
> 
> I ran Memtest86+ for multiple hours at 2133 Mhz (Stock) / 3200Mhz (relaxed timings and more memory) and 3600Mhz (more volts) all with no errors but in Windows it is not stable and crashes or fails to post.
> 
> 1405 bios was 100% stable.
> 
> Back to 2133mhz for me


do you have the mem in the right slots?


----------



## Dash8Q4

Finally got my TUF yesterday and put it together. POST on first boot, recognized XMP on my 3200MhzC14 kit, same with both my PCIe Plextor SSD as well as the HP EX920 M.2 SSD. Now, for the nvme drive, does it matter which slot it gets placed on? I put it on the second slot since it has the heat spreader. 
Also for the GPU, will it impact which pciex16 it is placed? I'm asking because it totally covers the chipset fan.


----------



## Gunderman456

SSD in either slot is fine, only the top PCIe lane is x16 the bottom one is x4.


----------



## dajez

Gunderman456 said:


> SSD in either slot is fine, only the top PCIe lane is x16 the bottom one is x4.


Bottom slot is 8x and when bottom slot is used the first slot turns to x8 also.


----------



## Dash8Q4

Can an RTX 2080 super max a x8?


----------



## Jamin3D

Dash8Q4 said:


> Can an RTX 2080 super max a x8?



I doubt it since a 2080ti is only losing 2-3% on 8x pci-e 3.0.

https://www.techpowerup.com/review/nvidia-geforce-rtx-2080-ti-pci-express-scaling/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpe1701

How is bios 1407 for RAM? I have gskill ripjaws v 3600 16 19 19 39 that I have to run at 3200 since I bought this board but I had to send my gpu in to asus for rma and can't try it out.


----------



## M3TAl

So far I'm on 1407 running FCLK 1866 4733 on the ram and lowered some timings. Haven't raised any voltages either. Only ran 10.5 Hours of AIDA memory stress in Windows so far though, might not be truly stable. 2x16GB of the Hynix DJR.



Spoiler















Had an issue yesterday. Put PC to sleep, went to work, came back from work, and PC is sitting in BIOS. After looking around it becomes apparent one of my SSD's(all 3 are SATA drives) is missing, the one with Win10 on it. Tried rebooting multiple times but the SSD didn't come back. After shutting down and killing the power strip then turning everything back on the SSD finally came back and got into Windows. Kind of disconcerting. Don't know if it's the SSD or the mobo. We've had a lot of power outages lately.


----------



## FearTec

dajez said:


> do you have the mem in the right slots?


Yes they are in the right slots.


Looks like MSI have new BIOS "AMD AGESA 1.0.0.5 BIOS Firmware"
https://wccftech.com/amd-agesa-1-0-...d-ddr4-dram-compatibility-system-reliability/

Looks like X570 boards will get AGESA 1.0.0.6 in June?


----------



## GrizzTek

*I have issues now*

Hey man I tried your AI Tweaking numbers and now my pc is not booting? Its stuck on the yellow LED light for DDRAM on the MOBO..

My build is:
3700x
Corsair Vengeance RBG pro 2x8
X570 tuf gaming (wifi)
Barracuda 500 m.2
2Tb Seagate SSD 7200
2070 Super RTX
SilverStone 750w Gold v3

Please can you help me get around this. Since its not posting I cant get back into UEFI to reset bois to factory settings and now I cant use the pc :/

#Help


----------



## ziocomposite

Do a bios reset, you'll need to use a screw/flat head to jump it. It is near the bottom right of the MOBO.


----------



## rdr09

GrizzTek said:


> Hey man I tried your AI Tweaking numbers and now my pc is not booting? Its stuck on the yellow LED light for DDRAM on the MOBO..
> 
> My build is:
> 3700x
> Corsair Vengeance RBG pro 2x8
> X570 tuf gaming (wifi)
> Barracuda 500 m.2
> 2Tb Seagate SSD 7200
> 2070 Super RTX
> SilverStone 750w Gold v3
> 
> Please can you help me get around this. Since its not posting I cant get back into UEFI to reset bois to factory settings and now I cant use the pc :/
> 
> #Help


As ziocomposite said, connect the two prongs (12) with a screw driver tip. First shut down the system, unplug the power or switch off psu, and slowly connect the prongs. Make sure not to let screw driver touch any other part of the motherboard.


----------



## Advil000

Quick tip worth repeating: Since you may need to reset your BIOS a very large number of times while tuning these boards, just connect your case reset button to the CLRTC pins. Presto, problem solved.

If your case doesn't have a reset button, pry an extra power or reset button out of an old case and do the same thing. Just plug it in and set it where you can reach it easy.

If you want to be even more ghetto about it, you don't even need the button as long as the plug and wires are there. You can just hang the wires out of the case and touch them together. Just as good.

Considering I probably had to clear the CMOS at least 30 times while dialing the thing in it was the only way to maintain sanity during the process.


----------



## neobpm

Hello,

Since some months ago, I have a lot of sound problems with my motherboard (ASUS TUF x570) and my sound card (ASUS Xonar D2X).

When I listen to music by my Headphones the sound is perfect but when I do the same with my speakers the sound explodes and has like interferences especially when there are silences and the sound continues after.

Can someone help me with that?

I tried to do a hard clear cmos, reset default parameters and format my MNVe, and nothing, the problem persists.

Regards.


----------



## papertoast

id try reinstalling drivers first
if that doesnt do anything, call up asus tech support
ive called them twice for this board and helped me dead on with both problems the first time


----------



## tonaz

Hello everybody! I have a question maybe someone can help me with:
On Asus website the chipset drivers are from 20 january 2020 and it is a 460mb download. (link)

While on AMD website the x570 chipset drivers are from 7 april 2020 and it is a 50mb download. (link)

I installed the ones from AMD website, but what's the difference? 400mb more from Asus? Why? Which is better?
Thanks everyone could explain.


----------



## AmericanLoco

Hey guys, I'm thinking about adding a second nvme drive. My drive is off the CPU right now, but the second one would be off the chipset. Is the chipset fan still quiet with an nvme driving running off it?


----------



## papertoast

i have a sata3 m.2 in the 2nd slot
ive never heard the chipset fan


----------



## Th3Awak3n1ng

tonaz said:


> I installed the ones from AMD website, but what's the difference? 400mb more from Asus? Why?


 For some reason ASUS put Radeon display driver & software into the package, while the one from AMD website has only chipset (and other stuff like USB, SATA, etc) drivers.


----------



## tonaz

thanks, as i suspected.
One more thing, i installed a Sabrent PCIe 4.0 M.2 in the lower slot (M2_2).
From the mainboard manual actually i cannot understand which slot is better for performance, looks like the slots are both 4.0.
From the manual:

• For AMD RyzenTM 3rd Generation Processors, the M.2_1 socket supports PCIe 4.0
x4 mode and SATA mode M Key design and type 2242 / 2260 / 2280 / 22110 storage
devices.
• For AMD RyzenTM 2nd Generation / RyzenTM 2nd and 1st Generation with RadeonTM
Vega Graphics Processors, the M.2_1 socket supports PCIe 3.0 x4 mode and SATA
mode M Key design and type 2242 / 2260 / 2280 / 22110 storage devices.
• The M.2_2 socket supports PCIe 4.0 x4 mode and SATA mode M Key design and
type 2242/ 2260/ 2280/ 22110 storage devices.

From what i understand, the slot M2_1 supports PCIe 4 if you have a Ryzen 3rd gen. But supports PCIe 3 if you have a Ryzen 2nd gen.
The slot M2_2 supports PCIe 4 in any case.
Correct?
I have a Ryzen 3800x 3rd gen.

Which slot should i use for my Sabrent PCIe 4?
Also, if it is better to use upper slot M2_1, is it safe to move the ssd to the upper slot (it contains operating system)?


----------



## dajez

tonaz said:


> thanks, as i suspected.
> One more thing, i installed a Sabrent PCIe 4.0 M.2 in the lower slot (M2_2).
> From the mainboard manual actually i cannot understand which slot is better for performance, looks like the slots are both 4.0.
> From the manual:
> 
> • For AMD RyzenTM 3rd Generation Processors, the M.2_1 socket supports PCIe 4.0
> x4 mode and SATA mode M Key design and type 2242 / 2260 / 2280 / 22110 storage
> devices.
> • For AMD RyzenTM 2nd Generation / RyzenTM 2nd and 1st Generation with RadeonTM
> Vega Graphics Processors, the M.2_1 socket supports PCIe 3.0 x4 mode and SATA
> mode M Key design and type 2242 / 2260 / 2280 / 22110 storage devices.
> • The M.2_2 socket supports PCIe 4.0 x4 mode and SATA mode M Key design and
> type 2242/ 2260/ 2280/ 22110 storage devices.
> 
> From what i understand, the slot M2_1 supports PCIe 4 if you have a Ryzen 3rd gen. But supports PCIe 3 if you have a Ryzen 2nd gen.
> The slot M2_2 supports PCIe 4 in any case.
> Correct?
> I have a Ryzen 3800x 3rd gen.
> 
> Which slot should i use for my Sabrent PCIe 4?
> Also, if it is better to use upper slot M2_1, is it safe to move the ssd to the upper slot (it contains operating system)?


if you have 3th gen its pci 4.0 yes, doesn't matter what slot you use


----------



## AmericanLoco

Thanks for the info! The next question:

Does anyone else have trouble with their TUF Gaming x570 waking itself up from sleep? My system does it all the time, and will randomly wake up from sleep in the middle of the night. It's really pretty annoying


----------



## tonaz

I do not have the screws to mount the second nvme (upper slot)........
do you have them?! That's crazy


EDIT: ehm sorry, actually THERE WERE 2 skrews


----------



## Ant4

I am also having occasional random freezes with the orange LED being lit with BIOS 1407 when using the windows power plan Power saver , i haven't had it freeze yet when using the AMD Ryzen Balanced power plan tho, been using 1407 for a few weeks now. 


The reason i updated from 1405 was because it would sometimes get stuck on the orange LED when powering on the computer which required turning off the switch on the PSU to get it to work again, 1407 seems to have fixed that issue but i don't remember it ever freezing in windows with BIOS 1405. 



ASUS TUF GAMING X570-PLUS WIFI everything is set to auto in BIOS with DOCP enabled 
Ryzen 3950X Noctua NH-D15
32GB Corsair VENGEANCE RGB PRO 3200MHz C16 (2x16GB) 
Corsair Force MP600 1TB 
Sapphire R9 390 
using the latest Chipset driver from AMD website


----------



## FearTec

Ant4 said:


> I am also having occasional random freezes with the orange LED being lit with BIOS 1407 when using the windows power plan Power saver , i haven't had it freeze yet when using the AMD Ryzen Balanced power plan tho, been using 1407 for a few weeks now.


This advice worked for me, My system would lock up when unattended if I used the "Power saver" power plan, switching to an AMD power plan ("AMD Ryzen Balanced") works ok, 1405 was stable, 1407 is unstable.

My windows 10 would lock up overnight and i thought it was the 3600mhz memory (dropped to 2133mhz) but it may be the power plan.

I'll return the memory to 3600mhz and keep the power plan on "AMD Ryzen Balanced" and see how that goes.


----------



## Ant4

FearTec said:


> This advice worked for me, My system would lock up when unattended if I used the "Power saver" power plan, switching to an AMD power plan ("AMD Ryzen Balanced") works ok, 1405 was stable, 1407 is unstable.
> 
> My windows 10 would lock up overnight and i thought it was the 3600mhz memory (dropped to 2133mhz) but it may be the power plan.
> 
> I'll return the memory to 3600mhz and keep the power plan on "AMD Ryzen Balanced" and see how that goes.



I've heard that disabling "Spread Spectrum" in the BIOS can improve stability when overclocking , so after doing that i have noticed it seems to have improved my Cinebench score by 100points with everything else set to auto in BIOS. it is still too early to tell if it has made it more stable tho as mine would only lock up maybe once or twice a week. I mainly use Power saver for watching movies or when just downloading as it makes the computer very silent. I'm going to keep Spread Spectrum disabled until ASUS releases a new BIOS since it seems to somehow improve performance a tiny bit, Spread Spectrum is on by default so that it operates within FCC regulations


----------



## FaxedForward

Odd question to everyone with this board.

Is the rear USB-C port working properly for everyone?

I recently purchased a new iPhone that uses USB 3.2 Gen 2 Type-C for fast charging & data. I hooked it up to my PC and while the phone charges, data transfer does not work.

Thinking it may be a cable problem I tried the same setup on my Dell work laptop and everything worked fine.

I'm really hoping that the port isn't limited to charging with no data transfer capability...


----------



## Farih

FaxedForward said:


> Odd question to everyone with this board.
> 
> Is the rear USB-C port working properly for everyone?
> 
> I recently purchased a new iPhone that uses USB 3.2 Gen 2 Type-C for fast charging & data. I hooked it up to my PC and while the phone charges, data transfer does not work.
> 
> Thinking it may be a cable problem I tried the same setup on my Dell work laptop and everything worked fine.
> 
> I'm really hoping that the port isn't limited to charging with no data transfer capability...


Often you have to set your phone in "data transfer mode" first.


----------



## FaxedForward

Farih said:


> Often you have to set your phone in "data transfer mode" first.


As noted, it works perfectly fine with no settings changes on my Dell laptop, so that is not the issue. Windows does not even recognize the USB-C device is plugged in on the ASUS X570 motherboard.

Someone else was having this same issue on Reddit and said it just randomly began working after a BIOS update: https://www.reddit.com/r/ASUS/comments/ev98fl/usbc_only_charging_on_tuf_gaming_x570plus_wifi/

I would like to know if anyone else here is making use of that USB-C port and having any unusual issues.


----------



## Dash8Q4

AmericanLoco said:


> Thanks for the info! The next question:
> 
> Does anyone else have trouble with their TUF Gaming x570 waking itself up from sleep? My system does it all the time, and will randomly wake up from sleep in the middle of the night. It's really pretty annoying


You put it into sleep mode? I turn mine off during the night and it doesn't start up again.



Ant4 said:


> I am also having occasional random freezes with the orange LED being lit with BIOS 1407 when using the windows power plan Power saver , i haven't had it freeze yet when using the AMD Ryzen Balanced power plan tho, been using 1407 for a few weeks now.
> 
> 
> The reason i updated from 1405 was because it would sometimes get stuck on the orange LED when powering on the computer which required turning off the switch on the PSU to get it to work again, 1407 seems to have fixed that issue but i don't remember it ever freezing in windows with BIOS 1405.
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS TUF GAMING X570-PLUS WIFI everything is set to auto in BIOS with DOCP enabled
> Ryzen 3950X Noctua NH-D15
> 32GB Corsair VENGEANCE RGB PRO 3200MHz C16 (2x16GB)
> Corsair Force MP600 1TB
> Sapphire R9 390
> using the latest Chipset driver from AMD website


I've had mine for over a week now and no freezes at all, I'm on the Ryzen Balanced power plan.



FearTec said:


> This advice worked for me, My system would lock up when unattended if I used the "Power saver" power plan, switching to an AMD power plan ("AMD Ryzen Balanced") works ok, 1405 was stable, 1407 is unstable.
> 
> My windows 10 would lock up overnight and i thought it was the 3600mhz memory (dropped to 2133mhz) but it may be the power plan.
> 
> I'll return the memory to 3600mhz and keep the power plan on "AMD Ryzen Balanced" and see how that goes.


I've had mine with the 1407 bios since I got it over a week ago and no issues with stability or anything else so far. Rig in my signature.
My ram is overclocked to 3600Mhz


----------



## Ant4

Dash8Q4 said:


> You put it into sleep mode? I turn mine off during the night and it doesn't start up again.
> 
> 
> I've had mine for over a week now and no freezes at all, I'm on the Ryzen Balanced power plan.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had mine with the 1407 bios since I got it over a week ago and no issues with stability or anything else so far. Rig in my signature.
> My ram is overclocked to 3600Mhz



I have my computer on 24/7 , i almost never turn it off. I have DOCP on with 3200Mhz ram.

Yes i also have had no problems with the "Ryzen Balanced power plan" , its when using the "Power saver plan" that it might occasionally freeze. 

I have had mine for 5 months now, it never froze with 1405 but it would sometimes get stuck on the orange DRAM LED when powering it on.
1407 fixed the issue with the occasional orange LED when powering it on, but now it might freeze when using the "Power saver plan".

I have had it on running for 5 days now with the "Spread Spectrum" setting disabled and been using both "Ryzen Balanced power plan" and "Power saver plan" and so far so good it has not yet crashed, if it can go on for another week like this then i'd say that that is what is causing the problem with 1407.


----------



## Dash8Q4

Ant4 said:


> I have my computer on 24/7 , i almost never turn it off. I have DOCP on with 3200Mhz ram.
> 
> Yes i also have had no problems with the "Ryzen Balanced power plan" , its when using the "Power saver plan" that it might occasionally freeze.
> 
> I have had mine for 5 months now, it never froze with 1405 but it would sometimes get stuck on the orange DRAM LED when powering it on.
> 1407 fixed the issue with the occasional orange LED when powering it on, but now it might freeze when using the "Power saver plan".
> 
> I have had it on running for 5 days now with the "Spread Spectrum" setting disabled and been using both "Ryzen Balanced power plan" and "Power saver plan" and so far so good it has not yet crashed, if it can go on for another week like this then i'd say that that is what is causing the problem with 1407.


Ah ok good to know, post back with findings. I also leave mine 24/7 on but I have my ram overclocked to 3600mhz albeit using stock voltage. I’ll give the power saver a go this week and post back if I run into any issues.
Cheers


----------



## Ant4

Dash8Q4 said:


> Ah ok good to know, post back with findings. I also leave mine 24/7 on but I have my ram overclocked to 3600mhz albeit using stock voltage. I’ll give the power saver a go this week and post back if I run into any issues.
> Cheers



Windows needed to restart my computer today to install some updates , but so far its still going strong no issues with my current configuration :thumb:


----------



## boldenc

anyone tried to increase bclk?
I tried 101 and speed got messed up and cpu clock won't pass 1.5ghz and it will take ages to boot.


----------



## Farih

Can any of you read Dram voltage and VTTDDR voltage with this board in Windows?

I cant see it in any monitoring software


----------



## akira2080

Jrw8FJBbLPkkJpB said:


> Could this be the best Budget X570 board? I was watching the latest Buildzoid video and he was doing a breakdown of the X570 Strix-F and in the video he said that the Strix-F ($300 Rumored Price) has the same VRM setup as the Tuf ($170 Rumored Price).
> 
> Could this end up being the next TOMAHAWK? Really good for the price to performance? He even talks about buying himself a Tuf in the video. I'm thinking about picking one up with the 3700x if reviews back up his claims.





The next Tomahawk is MSI X570 Tomahawk.


This is also confirmed by Buldzoid


----------



## Multiplectic

dajez said:


> Bottom slot is 8x and when bottom slot is used the first slot turns to x8 also.


Not on this board. This one doesn't have PCIe lane switching and it won't support SLI either.
The top slot is always x16 coming from the CPU and the bottom slot is always x4 coming from the X570 chipset.


----------



## M3TAl

Farih said:


> Can any of you read Dram voltage and VTTDDR voltage with this board in Windows?
> 
> I cant see it in any monitoring software


I don't see it either and remember someone saying this board doesn't have the sensors for it. Odd they left it out but I'm not losing sleep over it. I still haven't had time to really tweak this thing much at all. Doing 3733 with some subtimings lowered copied from some random post on reddit haha and it did it with no voltage increases though I added a tiny 1 increment+ later on for good measure.


----------



## TheGlow

Does anyone have a modded bios for the Tuf x570-Plus non wifi?
I see its missing a few options when I was looking to tweak my memory settings.
Also the pch fan is a bit odd in that sometimes it ramps up when idle and I can hear across the room. Argus monitor can slow it down but thats 3rd party, needs a license, etc.


----------



## Farih

M3TAl said:


> I don't see it either and remember someone saying this board doesn't have the sensors for it. Odd they left it out but I'm not losing sleep over it. I still haven't had time to really tweak this thing much at all. Doing 3733 with some subtimings lowered copied from some random post on reddit haha and it did it with no voltage increases though I added a tiny 1 increment+ later on for good measure.


Kinda weird it doesnt have sensor for something so "standard"
Its not needed for doing RAM OC but still like to see if software actually reports what i put in BIOS.

RAM OC does seem ok on this board, got 3600mhz cl16 to 3800mhz cl16 with tighter timings on it atm.




TheGlow said:


> Does anyone have a modded bios for the Tuf x570-Plus non wifi?
> I see its missing a few options when I was looking to tweak my memory settings.
> Also the pch fan is a bit odd in that sometimes it ramps up when idle and I can hear across the room. Argus monitor can slow it down but thats 3rd party, needs a license, etc.


Dont know where/how to control the PCH fan either though mine doesnt just ramp up at random.


----------



## PanZwu

i am sure the ddr ram voltage was there on 1405 bios reported to hwinfo
anyway Ram oc works great - got my 3200 bdie running at 3800 cl16


----------



## TheGlow

Farih said:


> Kinda weird it doesnt have sensor for something so "standard"
> Its not needed for doing RAM OC but still like to see if software actually reports what i put in BIOS.
> 
> RAM OC does seem ok on this board, got 3600mhz cl16 to 3800mhz cl16 with tighter timings on it atm.
> 
> Dont know where/how to control the PCH fan either though mine doesnt just ramp up at random.


I have some cl16 3600MHz I have at 3733. I need to play around with 3800MHz againf or closure, I just couldn't get it to post.
And the PCH fan, I'm trying to think. Initially I just moved my intel setup Windows drive to the new machine and dont recall the pch fan being insane.
I did a fresh windows install and using the Ryzen Power plans, High performance initially, and the PCH fan is often higher at idle. But even set to Ryzen Balanced doesnt seem to make a difference.
Like now, just browsing the forums and the pch fan as per hwinfo64 is at 2720rpms... Chipset temp says 63c, so maybe theres an aggressive default fan curve going on.


----------



## Farih

TheGlow said:


> I have some cl16 3600MHz I have at 3733. I need to play around with 3800MHz againf or closure, I just couldn't get it to post.
> And the PCH fan, I'm trying to think. Initially I just moved my intel setup Windows drive to the new machine and dont recall the pch fan being insane.
> I did a fresh windows install and using the Ryzen Power plans, High performance initially, and the PCH fan is often higher at idle. But even set to Ryzen Balanced doesnt seem to make a difference.
> Like now, just browsing the forums and the pch fan as per hwinfo64 is at 2720rpms... Chipset temp says 63c, so maybe theres an aggressive default fan curve going on.


On a normal day (around 21c ambient) my PCH is 57-58c with around 1500-1600rpm.
Today is a hot day (28c ambient) and my PCH is 60-61c with around 2000-2500rpm.

Seems it start to kick in above 60c alot.

Also, you should have a process running called "Asus Motherboard Fan Control Service (32Bit)"
I reckon that controls the PCM fan.


----------



## Reous

PCH fan starts spinning at 55°C, 60°C up to 40%, 93°C up to 100%


----------



## QB the Slayer

If you have a Graphics Card that blocks your PCH like I do. Turning off "Zero RPM" mode can actually cool it and keep the PCH fan from spinning up. My Sapphire Nitro+ 5700XT complete suffocates the PCH. I can never hear the PCH fan, nor can I hear the 1200 RPM of the triple fans on the Graphics Card, so for me it's not about noise. I just figure the tiny little PCH fan would die faster than the big fans of the Graphics Card... plus I get the benefit of both the GPU and the PCH being very cool at idle.

QB


----------



## concretefire

Hello fellas / ladies, etc al......

Been a long time but I'm back with a new build. I'm in the right spot for our motherboards. I'm literally less than 24 hrs into my AMD R7 3700X build getting up and running. 

(Bios was a nightmare compared to my old rig > asus P5Q-Pro with Q6600. Still running that PC too. Lol. ) It's been that long since I crawled around in a new bios. A lot has been added and changed. Wow. 

Anyway, I'm updated to 1407 now. Running smooth ......???..... (I guess, I literally don't know where to start with bench marking stuff) 

I do have a few questions; 1) What ASUS products , software wise, do you use? Like Asus Suite 3, etc, etc.....2) Do any of you use the Asus Turbo Lan? 3) What about the "Crate" something or other software? It's like one of those software things that let you know which drivers are out of date, when there is an update, etc....

I installed it. > Seems to work fine for upgrading everything it said it was going to update, chipset drivers, etc......everything went fine. The *PROBLEM* with it if anything, and troubling > It was *NOT* showing an update to the BIOS when I was clearly running 1405 bios and the 1407 update was sitting out there........ Not good vibes there. 

How do you young bucks test your systems these days? And compare them? Etc, etc? Thanks


----------



## Farih

concretefire said:


> Hello fellas / ladies, etc al......
> 
> Been a long time but I'm back with a new build. I'm in the right spot for our motherboards. I'm literally less than 24 hrs into my AMD R7 3700X build getting up and running.
> 
> (Bios was a nightmare compared to my old rig > asus P5Q-Pro with Q6600. Still running that PC too. Lol. ) It's been that long since I crawled around in a new bios. A lot has been added and changed. Wow.
> 
> Anyway, I'm updated to 1407 now. Running smooth ......???..... (I guess, I literally don't know where to start with bench marking stuff)
> 
> I do have a few questions; 1) What ASUS products , software wise, do you use? Like Asus Suite 3, etc, etc.....2) Do any of you use the Asus Turbo Lan? 3) What about the "Crate" something or other software? It's like one of those software things that let you know which drivers are out of date, when there is an update, etc....
> 
> I installed it. > Seems to work fine for upgrading everything it said it was going to update, chipset drivers, etc......everything went fine. The *PROBLEM* with it if anything, and troubling > It was *NOT* showing an update to the BIOS when I was clearly running 1405 bios and the 1407 update was sitting out there........ Not good vibes there.
> 
> How do you young bucks test your systems these days? And compare them? Etc, etc? Thanks


Don't have any Asus software installed, you can do everything in the BIOS except the PCH Fan control. (or i havent found it)

For testing/benching:
CPU: P95 small FFT's, OCCT, CB20
RAM: Memtest, TM5 and Aida64
GPU: Valley, Kombuster, 3D mark.

Well i use them, there are many others.

Also.... I'm not a Young Buck! (least i dont feel like one)


----------



## concretefire

Farih said:


> Don't have any Asus software installed, you can do everything in the BIOS except the PCH Fan control. (or i havent found it)
> 
> For testing/benching:
> CPU: P95 small FFT's, OCCT, CB20
> RAM: Memtest, TM5 and Aida64
> GPU: Valley, Kombuster, 3D mark.
> 
> Well i use them, there are many others.
> 
> Also.... I'm not a Young Buck! (least i dont feel like one)


Hey, thanks a lot for the answer. So the oldies are still good, prime 95 for stability, etc.... I get it.......... Thanks. Where do "we" go these days to compare our scores with others so we know everything is working as it should? 

1 more question for now: I'm honestly and truly not sure what I did in the bios but on *INTEL* systems it used to be the energy efficiency crap that if you put it on auto it would increase or decrease the CPU speed based on needs. I'm not sure what AMD calls it......anyway, it seems that I have disabled it because I seem to be at constant cpu clock speed of 4.1ghz. 

Not that I'm not happy with it , just need to know what I did to get back to the energy option crap. I can tell you what I had to do in order to get my ram working right (??) I had to enable DCOP or whatever and then my ram showed up and I selected it and then it was set to the right speed of 3600mhz .......for some reason before enabling DCOP it was running at 2133 and I knew that wasn't right..........

Thanks again anyone for jumping in. Looking forward to helping and learning.


----------



## QB the Slayer

Sounds like you have ASUS Auto Overclock enabled.

If you want to get default performance just reset the BIOS to defaults and only enable the D.O.C.P.

The other thing that is a must do... get the latest AMD Chipset Driver and once installed select a Ryzen Power Plan in the Windows power plans.

And if you really want to squeeze more out of the 3700X (like I do) DRAM timings + PBO + an UnderVolt is a very nice sweet spot of temps and performance.

I also do not use any ASUS software.

QB


----------



## concretefire

QB the Slayer said:


> Sounds like you have ASUS Auto Overclock enabled.
> 
> If you want to get default performance just reset the BIOS to defaults and only enable the D.O.C.P.
> 
> The other thing that is a must do... get the latest AMD Chipset Driver and once installed select a Ryzen Power Plan in the Windows power plans.
> 
> And if you really want to squeeze more out of the 3700X (like I do) DRAM timings + PBO + an UnderVolt is a very nice sweet spot of temps and performance.
> 
> I also do not use any ASUS software.
> 
> QB


Very helpful. Thank you. When you say "select a Ryzen Power plan in the Windows power plans." ---- Are you implying after I install the AMD chipset update I will have some sort of "Ryzen" selection in a drop down menu or similar in the regular Windows Power Plan place?


----------



## QB the Slayer

Yes.



QB


----------



## concretefire

QB the Slayer said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> QB


Beautiful. Perfect. Thank you.


----------



## Farih

concretefire said:


> Beautiful. Perfect. Thank you.


To see your actual clockspeeds get HWinfo64


----------



## concretefire

More questions regarding bios 1407 

In the pcie category > Seems like I remember seeing a lot of "auto" selections and the drop down menus have GEN1 GEN2 GEN3 GEN4 listed.......

Should I just leave all that on auto or try to match everything up? I'm running an old 1060 gtx so I'm *assuming* if I didn't want auto , I would select gen3 , right? 

Straighten me out.


----------



## concretefire

And another ? - Again, forgive me, I'm coming from intel / 

I am unsure of how to go about getting the 1:1 cpu / ram thing going like everyone else seems to always post pics of. (Unless I'm confused) 

I have the Gskill 2x8 RipJaws 3600 on the QVL, the CL16 sticks. In the bios when I select my memory and it shows that it's going to run in at 3600mhz , the "timings" on the cpu appear to change as if it's going to match it at 1:1 but CPUZ shows some funky 3:58 ratio or something similar like that. Maybe my math is off or I'm not thinking about something right.


----------



## Awsan

concretefire said:


> And another ? - Again, forgive me, I'm coming from intel /
> 
> I am unsure of how to go about getting the 1:1 cpu / ram thing going like everyone else seems to always post pics of. (Unless I'm confused)
> 
> I have the Gskill 2x8 RipJaws 3600 on the QVL, the CL16 sticks. In the bios when I select my memory and it shows that it's going to run in at 3600mhz , the "timings" on the cpu appear to change as if it's going to match it at 1:1 but CPUZ shows some funky 3:58 ratio or something similar like that. Maybe my math is off or I'm not thinking about something right.


the NB freq and DRAM freq.


----------



## QB the Slayer

Farih said:


> To see your actual clockspeeds get HWinfo64


While this is somewhat true... It is HWiNFO64's attempt to represent "actual" clock speeds. If you truly want to see the actual speeds you need Ryzen Master since AMD has some special sauce cooked up to show this value. Personally, I like HWiNFO64 for my monitoring over Ryzen Master, but RM can show some things that nothing else can.



concretefire said:


> More questions regarding bios 1407
> 
> In the pcie category > Seems like I remember seeing a lot of "auto" selections and the drop down menus have GEN1 GEN2 GEN3 GEN4 listed.......
> 
> Should I just leave all that on auto or try to match everything up? I'm running an old 1060 gtx so I'm *assuming* if I didn't want auto , I would select gen3 , right?
> 
> Straighten me out.


I would just leave everything on Auto, maybe only set these to specific values if you think there is a problem with one of your devices.

Side note... It seems like we have the same "core" system (MB, CPU, and RAM) so you definitely came to the right place. I have been on a steep learning curve myself, I came from an ancient FX-8350 and a 990FX AM3 board with DDR3 RAM and wow have things changed in about 8 years!!

QB


----------



## Farih

QB the Slayer said:


> While this is somewhat true... It is HWiNFO64's attempt to represent "actual" clock speeds. If you truly want to see the actual speeds you need Ryzen Master since AMD has some special sauce cooked up to show this value. Personally, I like HWiNFO64 for my monitoring over Ryzen Master, but RM can show some things that nothing else can.
> 
> 
> 
> I would just leave everything on Auto, maybe only set these to specific values if you think there is a problem with one of your devices.
> 
> Side note... It seems like we have the same "core" system (MB, CPU, and RAM) so you definitely came to the right place. I have been on a steep learning curve myself, I came from an ancient FX-8350 and a 990FX AM3 board with DDR3 RAM and wow have things changed in about 8 years!!
> 
> QB


Talking about similar systems......... Hi there o/


----------



## QB the Slayer

I know... I noticed yours the other day... but your RAM is just different enough that we probably couldn't copy each other's BIOS. Is your RAM OC'd to 3800 or is it a 3800 kit... I have a 3600 CL16 kit and have only slightly tightened the timings with DRAM Calculator for Ryzen version 1.7.0.

BTW, did you try the trick of disabling "Zero RPM" on in your Radeon software to help cool your PCH?

QB


----------



## junneh

Hey guys, could anyone here with an x570 TUF telle me wether this board has amped audio output? either front or back ? (smart headphone amp thing)


----------



## Farih

QB the Slayer said:


> I know... I noticed yours the other day... but your RAM is just different enough that we probably couldn't copy each other's BIOS. Is your RAM OC'd to 3800 or is it a 3800 kit... I have a 3600 CL16 kit and have only slightly tightened the timings with DRAM Calculator for Ryzen version 1.7.0.
> 
> BTW, did you try the trick of disabling "Zero RPM" on in your Radeon software to help cool your PCH?
> 
> QB


f4-3600c16d-16gvk is the kit i got (3600-cl16 clocked to 3800-cl16)

Yeah i got Zero RPM off.
Temp goes from 61c to 58c.



junneh said:


> Hey guys, could anyone here with an x570 TUF telle me wether this board has amped audio output? either front or back ? (smart headphone amp thing)


You can select "headphone" on the green output but i havent actually tryed that yet


----------



## QB the Slayer

Farih said:


> f4-3600c16d-16gvk is the kit i got (3600-cl16 clocked to 3800-cl16)


Hmm... I was wondering if it is indeed the same kit as mine. Cool. I may have to try pushing them up to 3800 since it seems I have the timings locked in already.




Above, compares were mentioned so I thought is would be a good time for some.

This is what I did for these results.

First, I went to Task Manager and disabled everything in my Startup, then I went to Computer Management and disabled all the Startup Tasks there.

Second, I opened up my Radeon Software and turned the fans up to 100% (3000 RPM is very loud!) and also pushed the Power Limit to 50%.

Third, I opened iCUE and cranked the H100i to 100% (also very loud at 2400 RPM, but not as loud as the Nitro+)

I rebooted and let the system get nice and cool and ran 3DMark, then Cinebench R20 (all selected tasks)

For the torture test of Prime95 small FFTs I reverted all cooling back to normal (Quiet in iCUE fans top out at 1033 RPM with a liquid temp of 32Â°C, for reference idle is usually 3-400 RPM and 28Â°C)

QB


----------



## Farih

Done a quick run for yah.
Room temp bit hot atm though, can score a tiny bit higher normally.

Low RPM case fans (800-900rpm)
Auto fan on CPU 
Auto fan on GPU to a max of 50%

In CB20 with a more normal temperature i can get 5040MT and 513ST
Still close now though.


----------



## QB the Slayer

And what about your Max temperatures with P95 small FFTs?

QB


----------



## concretefire

QB the Slayer said:


> And what about your Max temperatures with P95 small FFTs?
> 
> QB


Hey man / guys.... Not hijacking your question, I'm just not sure how this forum works and I wanted you (QB the Slayer) to respond. As you say, we have the same basic skeleton it appears. Asus Tuf Gaming X570 Plus (Wi-fi) , 3700x and I just wanted to be absolutely certain we are running the same ram.

I'm reading this right off the sticker on the box they came in :G.Skill - RipJaws F4-3600C160-16GVKC (2x8) 

If you can check on that for me I think we can start helping each other at least. I will start a new post underneath because I have some more questions for you.


----------



## concretefire

Ok.......so.....

I've been through all 30 pages of this thread and it looks like I haven't missed too, too much. Seems like the big things covered were DCOP or DOCP (whatever) / The speed spectrum being disabled thing / and I think that's about it. 

I noticed the posts dramatically fell off after the release of 1407 bios. While I do have more questions, I'd like to report 0 problems so far. (The occasional new build hiccups / weird windows settings, etc...but no freezing, BSOD, etc, it's running awesome frankly) 

QB the Slayer : Were you the one who suggested to reset bios to defaults and then just turn on DCOP for the "baseline" vanilla speeds for all my parts. Dram/especially for me because if DCOP mode is not on, it does not even see my ram........ ???

On reading about the 3700x CPU cooler that comes with it (I believe the Wraith Prism?) -- a LOT of people were saying it was loud. Last night I was playing around with Prime 95 and custom fan curves. The cpu got hot and the software (Asus suite 3) (And verified by HWMonitor) were showing the fan speed on the CPU increase to almost 3000 rpm........

The point?? I don't even the sides of my case on the tower and I NEVER HEARD SO MUCH AS A WHISPER of noise....so...***?
Oh it's working, the fan is spinning, colors working, pretty, etc. But loud?? Not mine jack. 

Problem #1 - While at idle I'm sitting at 34c typing this. Running prime 95 last night it was getting close to 85c - and in fact I got a warning from windows that it was throttling back. So I stopped the test. 

I set a custom fan curve in bios to be much more aggressive and try to cool this puppy down some more so I can run p95 continuously for stability testing OC's. I am a little shaky on if the fan is doing what it's supposed to do because of the silence....even when the software showing it doubling in speed. I hear nada. That's great. I guess. But no bueno if I can't get the temps low enough to run p95. 

What do you mean when you say PBO mode? 
One last question for now : Back in the day, Canadian Canucks or some PC forum place like that had a post about the Asus P5Q-Pro - and the OP was literally testing the voltage on each of the the pieces we all care so much about. That way, there was actual proof that some things were waaaaay over volted and some things were "close" to being good , etc.... **Edit** He was testing with an actual volt meter as the board was running... 

Has anyone done such a thing for our boards ......??......because that would be incredibly helpful it seems.....no? 

Give me some benches you want me to run so you can tell me if that's about what you expected or if something is way off. Right now, everything seems fast AF.


----------



## QB the Slayer

I have the exact same kit as Farih... f4-3600c16d-16gvk 

I'm at work right now responding on my phone... It's a serious pain, I'll be back at home in about 5 hours

QB


----------



## concretefire

QB the Slayer said:


> I have the exact same kit as Farih... f4-3600c16d-16gvk
> 
> I'm at work right now responding on my phone... It's a serious pain, I'll be back at home in about 5 hours
> 
> QB


No problem. Looking forward to reading your response.


----------



## QB the Slayer

concretefire said:


> Hey man / guys....


Okay so let's clear up a few things.

First, your Ripjaws V are slightly different than mine. I think you misread the label and transposed an 0 for a D. Here is your kit (I think):
https://www.gskill.com/specification/165/184/1562831134/F4-3600C16D-16GVKC-Specification
And here is the kit Farih and I have:
https://www.gskill.com/specification/165/184/1536113464/F4-3600C16D-16GVK-Specification

Second, when you leave everything at Auto including the DRAM profiles (i.e. no D.O.C.P.) the RAM will be set at it's JEDEC timings and speeds. That is why you saw 2133 MHz, that is your RAM's actual speed as defined by JEDEC... but thankfully for the past decade or more DRAM has come with XMP/D.O.C.P. profiles... sometimes with multiple ones. My old Mushkin DDR3 kits actually had 2 profiles. I am guessing you just forgot that it's been like this forever and then some.

Third, you really do not want to Overclock in the old school traditional sense. Locking your CPU at an all-core clock will not get you much performance in multi-threaded loads and anything that is lightly threaded will suffer. Modern Silicon (GPU's and CPU's) is very dynamic and will push the Processor to it defined limits. Thankfully we have easy ways of stretching those limits and gaining performance.

Fourth, PBO is Precision Boost Overdrive and it is one of those ways we can stretch the dynamic limits of Ryzen CPU's

Now I have a couple of questions for you.
When you installed your CPU cooler, did you use your own TIM/paste or did you leave the pre-applied paste on?
Have you installed the latest AMD Chipset Drivers? Also, have you set a Ryzen Power Plan? Which one?

QB


----------



## concretefire

QB the Slayer said:


> Okay so let's clear up a few things.
> 
> First, your Ripjaws V are slightly different than mine. I think you misread the label and transposed an 0 for a D. Here is your kit (I think):
> https://www.gskill.com/specification/165/184/1562831134/F4-3600C16D-16GVKC-Specification
> And here is the kit Farih and I have:
> https://www.gskill.com/specification/165/184/1536113464/F4-3600C16D-16GVK-Specification
> 
> Second, when you leave everything at Auto including the DRAM profiles (i.e. no D.O.C.P.) the RAM will be set at it's JEDEC timings and speeds. That is why you saw 2133 MHz, that is your RAM's actual speed as defined by JEDEC... but thankfully for the past decade or more DRAM has come with XMP/D.O.C.P. profiles... sometimes with multiple ones. My old Mushkin DDR3 kits actually had 2 profiles. I am guessing you just forgot that it's been like this forever and then some.
> 
> Third, you really do not want to Overclock in the old school traditional sense. Locking your CPU at an all-core clock will not get you much performance in multi-threaded loads and anything that is lightly threaded will suffer. Modern Silicon (GPU's and CPU's) is very dynamic and will push the Processor to it defined limits. Thankfully we have easy ways of stretching those limits and gaining performance.
> 
> Fourth, PBO is Precision Boost Overdrive and it is one of those ways we can stretch the dynamic limits of Ryzen CPU's
> 
> Now I have a couple of questions for you.
> When you installed your CPU cooler, did you use your own TIM/paste or did you leave the pre-applied paste on?
> Have you installed the latest AMD Chipset Drivers? Also, have you set a Ryzen Power Plan? Which one?
> 
> QB


You are right. I did transpose a zero for a D - I now see ya'll are running the cl18 version while I am running the cl16 sticks. To be fair, I knew I transposed it later on because I corrected myself but forgot to go back and edit the transposed message. 

Ok, yeah, I knew about ram profiles. You're right again, totally forgot / didn't put 2 and 2 together. Not rocket science. I'm up to speed now. I think. Although ...... I did mention I got them to run at the correct speed simply by manually entering the 1.35 volts for the Ram. It might have a set of instructions like > If voltage = 1.35 run at 3600.... because that is what the spec calls for......

Either that, or, I plugged in a few a correct numbers somewhere to aid in getting to 3600 right out of the gate after the "load defaults" from bios and effectively disabling D.O.C.P > thus it didn't automatically see my ram's profile. It's one or the other. It's running at rated speeds. 

Answers to your questions: Yes, I left the factory paste on. Thought about going with some of that grizzly liquid metal conducting paste (looks like mercury) that I have a tube of in my drawer. The thing that stopped me was 1) The tube is about 2 yrs old. 2) I wasn't sure if the CPU cooler plate is 100% copper..... if it is.....I CAN use the grizzly liquid metal stuff. If it's mixed with some other metal then it can cause corrosion problems. I went with the less risky factory paste. 

Yes, As per your instructions I downloaded and installed AMD chipset drivers. *HOWEVER* .... in going back and starting to read through this whole thread, I found out one guy said one site was listing AMD chipset drivers / and a different site was listing a chipset version that was about 400mb heavier than the other. He was confused on which one to install......

I checked. I know I have the latest one. But I would like to circle back to this BECAUSE I'm fairly certain I installed the "heavy" version, which in turn installed some AMD software (probably) into my programs list that I don't need. So when you're ready I'd like to type off a list of ASUS crap already installed......I don't know what I need and what was installed as extra pork. 

Finally, yes, I went to windows power plans and just like you said, there were two Ryzen options IIRC. I chose to match your screenshot and went with high performance. 

I know I'm throwing a lot out here but it seems like we're on the same page and I like the way you're explaining things / catching me up quick. Hopefully that translates to shorter messages very soon.... lol. Thanks again.


----------



## QB the Slayer

I use the High Performance Plan since I also Undervolt and I don't want Windows trying to change clocks and voltages when I am making the CPU run cool manually. If you are running stock settings Ryzen Balanced Power Plan is a good start.

Liquid Metal is not recommended... Something simple like MX-4 is good enough.

As for the chipset drivers... just get the ones from here: https://www.amd.com/en/support and follow the selections being asked (chipsets>AM4>x570)... it's only about 50 MB

We are both running CL16 kits of RAM... it's the other timings that are different.... 16-19-19-39 vs 16-16-16-36.... minor details 

QB


----------



## Farih

QB the Slayer said:


> I use the High Performance Plan since I also Undervolt and I don't want Windows trying to change clocks and voltages when I am making the CPU run cool manually. If you are running stock settings Ryzen Balanced Power Plan is a good start.
> 
> Liquid Metal is not recommended... Something simple like MX-4 is good enough.
> 
> As for the chipset drivers... just get the ones from here: https://www.amd.com/en/support and follow the selections being asked (chipsets>AM4>x570)... it's only about 50 MB
> 
> We are both running CL16 kits of RAM... it's the other timings that are different.... 16-19-19-39 vs 16-16-16-36.... minor details
> 
> QB


The difference in RAM is the 16-16-16 kit is Samsung B-Die the 16-19-19 kit is Hynix-DJR (i think)

Edit:
Added pic of P95 small FFT's
Gets a bit hot now with about 26-27c room ambient.
With a 21c room ambient it normally sits a 86c with slightly over 4ghz (4020-4050mhz)


----------



## concretefire

Ok, thanks guys. Keep it coming. 

Right now I'd like to concentrate on lowering the CPU voltage manually to also achieve lower temps.......

Reason being is because like I said before, it currently gets too hot to process prime95 much past a few minutes......so, that's not stable no matter how you slice it. 

It seems the Wraith Can't keep up. ( ??


----------



## QB the Slayer

concretefire said:


> Ok, thanks guys. Keep it coming.
> 
> Right now I'd like to concentrate on lowering the CPU voltage manually to also achieve lower temps.......
> 
> Reason being is because like I said before, it currently gets too hot to process prime95 much past a few minutes......so, that's not stable no matter how you slice it.
> 
> It seems the Wraith Can't keep up. ( ??


Okay Let's see if this helps.

1) Set the Power Plan to Ryzen High Performance
2) Save the images below to your phone
3) Load BIOS Defaults
4) Make the changes below

This should both boost performance and lower temps

QB


----------



## concretefire

Done! And yes it helped. I'll give results in a moment but I did not reset to defaults again and then essentially go through setup again as you suggested. The reason is 2 fold. 1) I literally just did that per your advice the other day and then I upped my voltage on my ram to 1.35 and all of a sudden.....inspite of DOCP being turned OFF......my PC booted and was automatically running the ram at the correct speed of 3600mhz. So, that's as default as it gets, no? And I have not changed it since.......

2) << REALLY ANNOYING PROBLEM..... I do not have a top of the line fancy Gaming monitor. I have an old ass Flat Screen 50inch TV that I am HMDI'd into. That's my monitor. The problem is, it's old and when you boot into windows, right before it boots the TV tells you the recommended settings are 1368x768 or some such nonsense.......It's not a "true" 1080p television I don't think........ So, when I load defaults or just booting up for the first time through HDMI, there's nothing but a black screen......

Solution: I then plug it into a nice / new / FANCY TV through the same HDMI cable, and it pops right up......beautiful picture. Then I have to set the Nvidia Resolution to that 1368x768 , save it , apply it, etc...then turn the PC off....

Then I switch the HDMI cable BACK to the "old" monitor and it fires right up......display NOW works.

*** Maybe a very important hint*** > The "black screen" ..... that happens at the BIOS screen. That's right....I can't even see the bios. And I know the TV is trying to display it. You know those tv's say "no signal" .....right? And then when it gets signal, that message goes away. My messages goes away because IT THINKS it's receiving a signal......and probably is....but it sure as hell will not display on my old TV until I do the dance. Would love help to fix that >> Possible Bios solution???

Speaking directly about your advice and what happened:
First of all it booted..... which is pretty cool for all those changes. 
Ryzen Power option set to high performance. Confirmed. 
Lower temps : Confirmed > Ran Prime 95 and it became quite clear it wasn't going much past 70C , and I'm perfectly fine with that as the limit is 85c before throttleback.

Better performance??? To be determined. I am going to compare with benchmarks I took yesterday at Your default recommendations. Doing that now. Will report back. THANKS MAN!!!


----------



## QB the Slayer

The reason why I said to load BIOS defaults again is that you have been trying a bunch of things and I just wanted to make sure you started from the start again.

Helpful tip... Resetting the BIOS is a pain since there are things we all have preferences to set (one example, I disable onboard audio since I have an X-Fi card). I'll post the long list of things I change that do not affect CPU/RAM... Anyway, after I make those initial changes and leave everything performance related at default I save the BIOS to Profile #1. That way when I need to roll-back to a clean starting point I know I can just load Profile #1 and not have to go through all my personal BIOS settings. Oddly enough, disabling Boot Logo will not be saved, same for the Boot Order. So a "Default" Profile is doubly useful.

QB


----------



## QB the Slayer

Farih said:


> The difference in RAM is the 16-16-16 kit is Samsung B-Die ...


Just wanted to thank you for murdering about 18 hours of my life! LOL I figured if you got your RAM to 3800 with the exact same parts I have, I could do it... Wow, was that ever a tough fight. But I got it done after many crashes and boot loops and F1's... And I must have just been thick in the head since the settings that worked seem so obvious now.

Anyway, thanks for giving me the idea... 

QB


----------



## concretefire

Reporting back on performance increase you predicted.... Yesterday I ran a bunch of basic, but good Aidia benches. Saved the reports. 

I just re-ran nearly all of them on your settings......twice...... it is indeed faster in every category. And oddly, sometimes faster but with actually with a slower CPU Clock speed. 

Two quick things: I can also confirm Windows and Asus are playing nice adjusting the mhz as needed (called upon) What is "intels" equivalent of this in their bios? You can definitely turn it off so it runs constant. Just curious what AMD calls it. 

VDROOP...... or load line calibration. Does that need to be adjusted. I know what intel suggests. I know why they suggest it. I know why sometimes it is ignored. I would like to know the same 3 things for AMD. Pro / con / and when to ignore it. 

Sn now what? Tighten timings on Dram?  You're the master. Lead the way.


----------



## QB the Slayer

concretefire said:


> Reporting back on performance increase you predicted.... Yesterday I ran a bunch of basic, but good Aidia benches. Saved the reports.
> 
> I just re-ran nearly all of them on your settings......twice...... it is indeed faster in every category. And oddly, sometimes faster but with actually with a slower CPU Clock speed.
> 
> Two quick things: I can also confirm Windows and Asus are playing nice adjusting the mhz as needed (called upon) What is "intels" equivalent of this in their bios? You can definitely turn it off so it runs constant. Just curious what AMD calls it.
> 
> VDROOP...... or load line calibration. Does that need to be adjusted. I know what intel suggests. I know why they suggest it. I know why sometimes it is ignored. I would like to know the same 3 things for AMD. Pro / con / and when to ignore it.
> 
> Sn now what? Tighten timings on Dram?  You're the master. Lead the way.


You don't want to run your CPU at a constant speed... performance drops. And the name of the "turbo" is Precision Boost and Precision Boost 2.

As for V-Droop... LLC is really only needed if you overclock. Default DIGI+VRM settings are fine for your current setup.

QB


----------



## Farih

QB the Slayer said:


> Just wanted to thank you for murdering about 18 hours of my life! LOL I figured if you got your RAM to 3800 with the exact same parts I have, I could do it... Wow, was that ever a tough fight. But I got it done after many crashes and boot loops and F1's... And I must have just been thick in the head since the settings that worked seem so obvious now.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for giving me the idea...
> 
> QB


Glad i was able to help you waste some of your life 

Set Dram voltage to 1.45
SoC to 1.125V
VDDG both to 1.05V
VDDP to 0.975V

Could be easier if you start higher maybe.

I run 3800/1900 myself with these voltages:
Dram 1.42V
SoC 1.1V
VDDG both 1.025V
VDDP 0.95V

Need some more testing on Dram 1.41V, VDDG 1.0V and VDDP 0.925V
I reckon that would be stable for me to.

Its prolly not your ram giving you a hard time though but the Infinity Fabric, the 3700x's IMC

Edit:
Pic of me timings added


----------



## QB the Slayer

You can probably lower those memory related voltages if you set LLC based on the calculator's suggestions

I seem to be stable with 1.4 DRAM, 1.050 SOC, 0.95, 0.95 for the VDDG's 0.90 VDDP, and 0.7 VTT

QB


----------



## concretefire

I feel like I should apologize for asking so many questions. You said you don't want to run AMD constant because you lose performance. Ok..... I believe you, but I am unclear on "why." I like to know the why's...... 

Example: (I know I discuss intel a lot, I'm trying to break over to the AMD mindset and you are helping tons) With intel, you almost HAD TO disable the speed stepping to keep the intel overclocked constantly at the speed you wanted...... If you DID NOT do this, you definitely ran the risk of a BSOD or random errors because the stepping and windows didn't play nicely together. 

With Vdroop set to constant (NOT intel recommended) AND stepping disabled, you could achieve constant / STABLE overclocks. 

That makes logical sense to me. A little more power and a little less fluctuation of power = smooth / stable overclock. (With intel)

So I am interested in "why" Amd's chips would be different. (Truly not arguing with you. Totally believe you, just wanting to increase my understanding of what's going on under the hood) 

I just ran 3dMark "TimeSpy" demo and compared it with others. I'm 97% better than all others. And THAT is with a measly 1060 GTX 3gb card. (I know, I know, no directX12.....I don't care) 

Are there some other benches I can run that *YOU GUYS* would like to see? 

And QB, I mean...... is that it? Is this as far as you have gotten with your rig?


----------



## QB the Slayer

Overclocking Ryzen 3rd gen is not very useful. For one, you will not get very far. And two, you lose the Max boost for single lightly threaded bursty loads

I have said this before, modem silicon is designed to be dynamic and also designed to maximize performance.

Cinebench R20, Geekbench, CPU-z benchmark... Those are a couple that make for easy comparisons... 

QB


----------



## QB the Slayer

*DRAM Calculator for Ryzen, Where are the BIOS Settings?*

So I figured this would be a perfect guide for all of us here since we all have the same board, so we should have the same BIOS. I have spent many, Many, MANY hours scouring the BIOS for the settings that are in the DRAM Calculator for Ryzen... Many are not there, this board is far from an enthusiast board... but it does have the basics we need to tune our RAM and even overclock it. So attached to this post is a series of images where I point to each BIOS setting from the Calculator... Any Setting in the BIOS that does not have an arrow should just be left at "Auto"... So without further ado:

QB

EDIT: Forgot the "Power Supply System" settings in the Calculator

EDIT 2: BTW, if there are any I have wrong or any I have missed please post so I can either edit or update the images


----------



## Advil000

QB you magnificent beast. That was a very helpful post. Thank you.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Thanks for the effort QB. +Rep


----------



## QB the Slayer

Thanks for the positive feedback!

BTW, if there are any I have wrong or any I have missed please post so I can either edit or update the images

QB


----------



## Farih

QB

Got a tiny bit more out of me (our) RAM.

TRC from 50 to 48
Trfc from 370 to 304 (Trfc2 226, Trfc4 140)

Getting it tighter seems to become problematic now.
Gonna try lowering voltages now.


----------



## QB the Slayer

Farih said:


> QB
> 
> Got a tiny bit more out of me (our) RAM.
> 
> TRC from 50 to 48
> Trfc from 370 to 304 (Trfc2 226, Trfc4 140)
> 
> Getting it tighter seems to become problematic now.
> Gonna try lowering voltages now.


To be honest, I am more than happy with the 3800 overclock and the "Safe" timings and voltages. I am willing to bet the gains at this point are not worth the effort and added voltages.

QB


----------



## Farih

QB the Slayer said:


> To be honest, I am more than happy with the 3800 overclock and the "Safe" timings and voltages. I am willing to bet the gains at this point are not worth the effort and added voltages.
> 
> QB


Nah the gains are very little, its just a fun thing to do... well fun for some


----------



## PanZwu

QB the Slayer said:


> Okay Let's see if this helps.
> 
> 1) Set the Power Plan to Ryzen High Performance
> 2) Save the images below to your phone
> 3) Load BIOS Defaults
> 4) Make the changes below
> 
> This should both boost performance and lower temps
> 
> QB


how did you get this low offset? mine boots with -0.05 max


----------



## Farih

PanZwu said:


> how did you get this low offset? mine boots with -0.05 max


All CPU's are different, mine even looses performance with -0.05V (cant use any minus offset)


----------



## timezone12

TUF GAMING X570-PLUS (WI-FI) BIOS 2203 Has anyone tried this new bios yet? if so how is it THANKS


----------



## QB the Slayer

I can actually POST with a -0.15000V... Windows crashes immediately... 0.13750V seems stable but with the odd random crash/reboot... 0.13125V so far has been rock solid

Qb


----------



## concretefire

QB the Slayer said:


> I can actually POST with a -0.15000V... Windows crashes immediately... 0.13750V seems stable but with the odd random crash/reboot... 0.13125V so far has been rock solid
> 
> Qb


Forgive me if interupting but I am keeping up. I believe he was referencing your instructions to me to help lower temps. 

I just wanted to confirm I have not changed them since and have rebooted and played around in the new rig with no issues. 
Now. What about this new bios? Any info.


----------



## concretefire

QB,

I'm still running those settings you gave me. If I manually enter a CPU voltage and change no other settings , what will that do to the settings you gave me?


----------



## QB the Slayer

timezone12 said:


> TUF GAMING X570-PLUS (WI-FI) BIOS 2203 Has anyone tried this new bios yet? if so how is it THANKS


OMG... that is a hefty update... it does not say much in the changelog, but I can tell you it took a lot longer than other updates. And you will need to re-do any Profiles that are saved... It's almost like the entire BIOS format changed. Plus it enables RAID as default now. Other than that, very few changes that I could see, but the fact that my profiles were all "corrupt" was sad... at least I have been working in the BIOS a lot lately and I pretty much have my setting memorized. I suggest taking screenshots of your settings (F12 with a USB stick in place).



concretefire said:


> QB,
> 
> I'm still running those settings you gave me. If I manually enter a CPU voltage and change no other settings , what will that do to the settings you gave me?


I'm not sure... My logic is that the CPU is dynamic and the voltage is dynamic so an offset seems to me like the best way to lower voltages when possible... Forcing a Vcore may pose problems... it may not

I'm going to re-boot right now and take screenshots of my D.O.C.P w/ PBO BIOS settings and add them below. I will say this again... IF YOU ARE GOING TO TRY THIS YOU MUST HAVE THE LATEST AMD CHIPSET DRIVERS AND USE THE AMD RYZEN HIGH PERFORMANCE POWER PLAN. ALSO THESE SETTINGS ARE MEANT TO BE APPLIED AFTER A BIOS LOAD DEFAULTS

QB


----------



## concretefire

Thanks QB. 

I would like to throw this out there for consideration RE: 2202 bios...... I searched, almost in vein, for info on the "new" AEGES 1.0.0.1 (or whatever it's named in this new bios) and someone got confused because they stated "Isn't the latest AEGES 1.0.0.6??"

And the answer had something to do with when AMD got to a certain point ...???...... they start over with numbers, hence the 0.1 version in this release..... but it is supposed to be the newest / most up to date one. 

Anyway, several people confirmed that their system was indeed producing better benchmarks with this new AEGES.......(??) 

Could someone (QB) maybe take my words and clean them up a bit for the more advanced users........... Better explanation than my butchering.... ???


----------



## Multiplectic

concretefire said:


> I searched, almost in vein, for info on the "new" AEGES 1.0.0.1 (or whatever it's named in this new bios) and someone got confused because they stated "Isn't the latest AEGES 1.0.0.6??"


It's AGESA, not AEGES.


----------



## QB the Slayer

concretefire said:


> Thanks QB.
> 
> I would like to throw this out there for consideration RE: 2202 bios...... I searched, almost in vein, for info on the "new" AEGES 1.0.0.1 (or whatever it's named in this new bios) and someone got confused because they stated "Isn't the latest AEGES 1.0.0.6??"
> 
> And the answer had something to do with when AMD got to a certain point ...???...... they start over with numbers, hence the 0.1 version in this release..... but it is supposed to be the newest / most up to date one.
> 
> Anyway, several people confirmed that their system was indeed producing better benchmarks with this new AEGES.......(??)
> 
> Could someone (QB) maybe take my words and clean them up a bit for the more advanced users........... Better explanation than my butchering.... ???


Saying this update gives better results is a big stretch. I just ran Cinebench R20 and Time Spy and there were no real gains to be had. I still scored around my all time best scores. Well within the margin of error and it is a tiny bit warmer which would account for not setting any new personal bests.

QB


----------



## Jdpurvis

QB the Slayer said:


> Saying this update gives better results is a big stretch. I just ran Cinebench R20 and Time Spy and there were no real gains to be had. I still scored around my all time best scores. Well within the margin of error and it is a tiny bit warmer which would account for not setting any new personal bests.
> 
> QB


I have to agree. Though my CB20 and Timespy scores were slightly better, the difference was small, e.g., 10,400 vs 10,365 in Timespy - well within the margin of error - with the same settings. I haven't played with it enough to see if it has any new capabilities. No crashes.


----------



## concretefire

Alright. Fair enough. Just wanted to report what I had found out there about the 2202 bios for the next people that walk our footsteps. I appreciate having a place to come to discuss it. Glad the "improved performace" rumors were / probably / not true......... but the good news is that it didn't cause any big problems that anyone has reported so far. 

So that's good. 

Moving on. > Specific Question about AMD Ryzen Master software. My understanding is the Ryzen Master talks directly with the bios for on the fly adjustments. Great. Neat. 

Changing Topics. Ryzen Master and the Bios. When you make a change in RM, it doesn't seem to "stick" into the bios. I assume this is by design? Also, Under RM, my SOC voltage was showing 1.363..... YIKES. Right? ***?


----------



## QB the Slayer

RM does make changes in the BIOS... Even just opening it makes one change. Those changes are located in the Advanced section called AMD Overclocking (if I recall correctly)... Just opening RM enables the DRAM overclocking... Took me a while to figure that out since I would repeatedly see that being set back to Auto when I would load any of my saved profiles after opening RM just for a peek at something.

QB


----------



## concretefire

Well, right... RM opens up a lot of "on the fly" adjustments / yes ? Which could come in handy / neat to help dial in HARD profiles that you will carry over to the bios. I assume. Yes? 

So, does it really work? Should it be the 24/7 go to , to control your system.......or merely another tool in the pursuit of tuning our machines? 

Pros / cons.


----------



## tyezh

Lots of issues with this latest bios update... no post with previous stable overclock. it doesn't work with older profiles, *if you are going to do this, take a photo of your voltage and settings that you know would be problematic for you to remember because you won't be able to see them.* Apparently, F12 with a usb stick in should do that for you automatically, but a mobile would be more convenient. You may want to try saving your profile to an external device before the update to see if that will work. I could not revert to previous bios. I tried loading my profile, it does not load voltages so I can't actually see or set them as they were. Setting them manually AS they were, the system will not even post, so I lost stability using my previous voltage settings, meaning I have to spend days/weeks tweaking, bench-marking and testing to get the same clocks I had before, if that is even possible. Weeks of tweaking down the drain. Huge headache. I managed to import most previous settings; you can manually adjust all settings erroneously set to [] by the bios (you will notice them when hitting save/reboot)... bios overwrote some of my previous settings rendering USB and harddrives undetectable, make sure your USB and hard drives are enabled before saving and rebooting; my network card drivers were re-installed after rebooting, reverting all driver and network customizations (may have had something to do with some changes I made to PCIe virtualization). this was a rushed update, pushed primarily as a security patch....


----------



## tyezh

with the Stock cooler, i previously had it stable and running fine at 4,125 ghz @ 1.3185v, & 0.9685v SOC, with a 5 LLC; dropping the soc to .9 dropped CPU temps about 10-15 degrees; high LLC was necessary to compensate for such a low CPU/SOC voltage but it worked marvelously until this bios update.


(update, after 3-4 failed boots asus boots into windows without overclocking, after rebooting again, the old overclock started working... if the issue persists after saving bios settings again i will keep you posted)


----------



## tyezh

oh, and one USB port in the back no longer works, stopped detecting my hard drive and the mouse no longer works; both devices light up but do not function... the mouse does not function in the bios if plugged into this port either.


----------



## tyezh

Now it seems 4 of the 6 usb ports in the back are not working or only working intermittently.


Ok now both USB 3.1 gen 1 ports stopped detecting drives and other peripherals in windows, and the bios update apparently is causing a constant 10% cpu usage


*Update:* after re-flashing the same bios and not importing the previous profile and manually tweaking the broken settings, but rather, starting with fresh settings, all problems seem to have disappeared so far. must be ghost settings that are are imported and allow windows to boot but are no longer compatible with the new bios. overclocking is working fine, no more post issues.


----------



## Farih

tyezh said:


> Now it seems 4 of the 6 usb ports in the back are not working or only working intermittently.
> 
> 
> Ok now both USB 3.1 gen 1 ports stopped detecting drives and other peripherals in windows, and the bios update apparently is causing a constant 10% cpu usage


Have you tryed un-installing and re-installing AMD chipset drivers?


----------



## tyezh

Ok after re-flashing the same bios and not importing the previous profile and manually tweaking the broken settings, but rather, starting with fresh settings, all problems seem to have disappeared so far. must be ghost settings that are are imported and allow windows to boot but are no longer compatible with the new bios. overclocking is working fine, no more post issues.


----------



## QB the Slayer

I did mention above to take screenshots of your BIOS if you can not remember your settings... Old Profiles do not work!

After the Flash, if you did try and use an old Profile it will seriously mess things up. For me it took a Clear CMOS jumper to get back into the BIOS and that's when I realized something was wrong with the Profiles. Load Defaults and start from the beginning. HDD's not being detected was also warned about since I did mention that RAID is now enabled by default.

Get ready for an onslaught of users like tyezh since this was by far and way the most difficulty I have ever had flashing a BIOS, something I have been comfortable doing for more than 20 years.

QB


----------



## concretefire

concretefire said:


> Well, right... RM opens up a lot of "on the fly" adjustments / yes ? Which could come in handy / neat to help dial in HARD profiles that you will carry over to the bios. I assume. Yes?
> 
> So, does it really work? Should it be the 24/7 go to , to control your system.......or merely another tool in the pursuit of tuning our machines?
> 
> Pros / cons.


Bump.


----------



## timezone12

quick question the tuf x570 plus wifi posted a few days ago has been riposted today with a slight change. has anyone noticed this? any difference? 



Version 2203 2020/06/22 17.31 MBytes 
Version 2203 2020/06/29 17.33 MBytes


----------



## Jdpurvis

Not sure about the other one - the 6/22 seems correct, but date may shift depending on when you download it. 2203 seems fine to me.


----------



## waltdanger

So question on how the PCIe 16x slots on this board work with two GPUs connected. If I use the primary slot, I get x16 4.0, right? What if I connect a second card, do I still get 16x on the primary and 4x on the second? And can I mix PCIe versions? Like a PCIe 16x 4.0 on the primary slot and PCIe 4x 3.0 on the second slot? The second slot is chipset right so I am guessing it isn't effected by what I put in the first slot, but I am not sure.


----------



## Jdpurvis

waltdanger said:


> So question on how the PCIe 16x slots on this board work with two GPUs connected. If I use the primary slot, I get x16 4.0, right? What if I connect a second card, do I still get 16x on the primary and 4x on the second? And can I mix PCIe versions? Like a PCIe 16x 4.0 on the primary slot and PCIe 4x 3.0 on the second slot? The second slot is chipset right so I am guessing it isn't effected by what I put in the first slot, but I am not sure.


You will only get PCIE 4.0 on a GPU that supports 4.0. I think mixes of 3.0 and 4.0 are ok - my NVME uses 4.0, and GPU is 16x 3.0... 
Perhaps others will have tried multiple GPUs on this board.


----------



## concretefire

waltdanger said:


> So question on how the PCIe 16x slots on this board work with two GPUs connected. If I use the primary slot, I get x16 4.0, right? What if I connect a second card, do I still get 16x on the primary and 4x on the second? And can I mix PCIe versions? Like a PCIe 16x 4.0 on the primary slot and PCIe 4x 3.0 on the second slot? The second slot is chipset right so I am guessing it isn't effected by what I put in the first slot, but I am not sure.


I *SPECIFICALLY* remember reading about this in the actual manual. I do not remember the answer because it did not apply to me.....

However, I believe it said if 2 gpu's were connected together, regardless of THEIR rating, it would run both in 3x mode......

I could be wrong.....


----------



## PanZwu

timezone12 said:


> quick question the tuf x570 plus wifi posted a few days ago has been riposted today with a slight change. has anyone noticed this? any difference?
> 
> 
> 
> Version 2203 2020/06/22 17.31 MBytes
> Version 2203 2020/06/29 17.33 MBytes


Strange: CRC is the same though

i have installed Version 2203 2020/06/22 17.31 MBytes 
no issues so far

€dit : its actually the same file but slightly different compressed


----------



## Jdpurvis

concretefire said:


> I *SPECIFICALLY* remember reading about this in the actual manual. I do not remember the answer because it did not apply to me.....
> 
> However, I believe it said if 2 gpu's were connected together, regardless of THEIR rating, it would run both in 3x mode......
> 
> I could be wrong.....


It appears from the manual that both slots support PCIE 4.0. However, in a dual GPU setup, slot 1 uses PCIE 4.0/3.0 x16, and slot 2 runs at PCIE 4.0/3.0 x4. See page 1-7 and viii.
Note PCIE 3.0 is not saturated under most circumstances. Also there only a few(mostly AMD) GPUs that support PCIE 4.0

I hope this helps


----------



## Jdpurvis

*BIOS 2204*

Bios 2204 is out: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WI-FI/HelpDesk_BIOS/ 
Seems stable - not sure how different it is from 2203.


----------



## nikpoth

Bios 2407 is out:https://www.asus.com.cn/Motherboards/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WI-FI/HelpDesk_BIOS/
TUF GAMING X570-PLUS (WI-FI) BIOS 2407
"Improved system performance and compatibility
Improved DRAM compatibility
Update AM4 combo V2 PI 1.0.0.2"


----------



## Jdpurvis

nikpoth said:


> Bios 2407 is out:https://www.asus.com.cn/Motherboards/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WI-FI/HelpDesk_BIOS/
> TUF GAMING X570-PLUS (WI-FI) BIOS 2407
> "Improved system performance and compatibility
> Improved DRAM compatibility
> Update AM4 combo V2 PI 1.0.0.2"


This version, though not from the US site, seems stable at first try, and at least as fast as the earlier version. Will continue to play with it and report if there are any interesting findings.


----------



## Farih

Can you use your old profile's with the 2407 BIOS?


----------



## xeizo

Farih said:


> Can you use your old profile's with the 2407 BIOS?


I could with the B550-F, almost the same bios, but there's a couple of new menu entries(Telemetry) some things gets wrong. In my case BCLK went nuts. So, you can use the profile, but before booting check that no essential settings have became wacky.


----------



## Jdpurvis

Farih said:


> Can you use your old profile's with the 2407 BIOS?


I wasn't using profiles, except DOC, so I do not know. When it booted after the update, everything was set to baseline, so I went through and re-entered my previous settings. Of course, I wasn't doing anything very fancy, so it wasn't a big deal.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Farih said:


> Can you use your old profile's with the 2407 BIOS?



no anytime you do a agesa update your profiles wont load correct you got to redo them from scratch.


----------



## concretefire

Jdpurvis said:


> It appears from the manual that both slots support PCIE 4.0. However, in a dual GPU setup, slot 1 uses PCIE 4.0/3.0 x16, and slot 2 runs at PCIE 4.0/3.0 x4. See page 1-7 and viii.
> Note PCIE 3.0 is not saturated under most circumstances. Also there only a few(mostly AMD) GPUs that support PCIE 4.0
> 
> I hope this helps


Ok. I take your word for it. I wasn't trying to be a dick....I just remember seeing SOMETHING about it but I glossed over it because I'll probably never run 2 GPU's. And I just remember weird crap. 

I'm going to post this in the AMD CPU section as well but I am using CoreTemp 1.15.1 to monitor my temps. At idle ...... it will bounce between 29C and sometimes jump to a little over 40c .......and I am not doing ANYTHING but just watching the temps. What is causing this jump? Is this normal?


----------



## neobpm

I have less than 90% in Power Reporting Devitaion value, I tried with all auto, manual PBO and OC and the value is fluctuating between 85-65%, what I can do?


----------



## xeizo

neobpm said:


> I have less than 90% in Power Reporting Devitaion value, I tried with all auto, manual PBO and OC and the value is fluctuating between 85-65%, what I can do?


On the latest bios there is Telemetry adjustment, at least on the B550 but it should be on the X570 as well. It is for adjusting that deviation.


----------



## neobpm

xeizo said:


> On the latest bios there is Telemetry adjustment, at least on the B550 but it should be on the X570 as well. It is for adjusting that deviation.


Yes, I have the lastest bios (2407) and I have the Telemetry adjustment, but I don't know how set it.


----------



## xeizo

neobpm said:


> Yes, I have the lastest bios (2407) and I have the Telemetry adjustment, but I don't know how set it.


Not many knows, it's a new feature  I haven't tested it myself yet, there is some experimenting ahead for all of us


----------



## QB the Slayer

That value doesn't really mean anything... and the use for this value is to illustrate if a motherboard is applying some hidden magic to boost performance. And our boards do not. In order to test this you need to load system defaults in the BIOS, then run a heavy workload like Cinebench R20. If the value is 100% then no shenanigans are going on... if less than 100% then the board is doing some Voodoos to boost performance. I was curious when this all came to light a month ago and I'll say this again, Our Boards report 100% when tested properly.

Once you start tweaking things like Vcore or PBO that value becomes meaningless

QB


----------



## neobpm

xeizo said:


> Not many knows, it's a new feature  I haven't tested it myself yet, there is some experimenting ahead for all of us


Haha! Ok! But I want to know how it works because I have poor Power Reporting Device value...


----------



## QB the Slayer

I think that Telemetry BIOS setting must be something related to Wi-Fi since it is not part of the Non Wi-Fi BIOS update that I just installed (2204)

QB


----------



## QB the Slayer

I'll say this again... that power reporting deviation doesn't mean what you think it means... you must have missed me post above

QB


----------



## Farih

QB the Slayer said:


> I think that Telemetry BIOS setting must be something related to Wi-Fi since it is not part of the Non Wi-Fi BIOS update that I just installed (2204)
> 
> QB


Its on the 2407 BIOS

Just installed it myself, manually put back in all my settings (mostly for RAM OC) and seems stable so far.
Same boost behaviour though, noticed no increase.


----------



## QB the Slayer

Farih said:


> Its on the 2407 BIOS
> 
> Just installed it myself, manually put back in all my settings (mostly for RAM OC) and seems stable so far.
> Same boost behaviour though, noticed no increase.


So you have the Wi-Fi board? I was wondering why I could not replicate some of your settings and you could not replicate some of mine... 

QB


----------



## Farih

QB the Slayer said:


> So you have the Wi-Fi board? I was wondering why I could not replicate some of your settings and you could not replicate some of mine...
> 
> QB


No i got the non Wi-Fi board.


----------



## QB the Slayer

Farih said:


> No i got the non Wi-Fi board.


Your last post made it sound like you updated to the Wi-Fi 2407 BIOS... My bad 

QB


----------



## concretefire

xeizo said:


> On the latest bios there is Telemetry adjustment, at least on the B550 but it should be on the X570 as well. It is for adjusting that deviation.


I understand what deviation means.... but why does it matter? What can we do with control over it.......? 

QUestion 2) What's the story with the USA version Bios being 2204 while the asians seemingly have 2207.... (the #'s might be wrong but you know what I mean) 

Is there ANY possible reason that the asian version board is slightly different in some coding kind of way? Will I brick my USA version by using their 2207? 

Thanks.


----------



## xeizo

It's the same board, the US site is slower with uploads. 2407 is the correct version.

By adjusting Telemetry we can choose to run according to AMD specifications, how well that goes can be seen in HWINFO64 under a 100% load. If HWINFO64 reports a value of 100%, under said 100% load, it is precisely to specifications.

By adjusting telemetry to let the HWINFO64 value get down below 100% under load, we will allow the CPU to consume more power and possibly perform better. But we are out of spec. If the value is above 100% under load, we are starving our CPU.


----------



## Farih

concretefire said:


> I understand what deviation means.... but why does it matter? What can we do with control over it.......?
> 
> QUestion 2) What's the story with the USA version Bios being 2204 while the asians seemingly have 2207.... (the #'s might be wrong but you know what I mean)
> 
> Is there ANY possible reason that the asian version board is slightly different in some coding kind of way? Will I brick my USA version by using their 2207?
> 
> Thanks.


*2407

On the Dutch Asus site its also 2407
https://www.asus.com/nl/Motherboards/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## timezone12

2407 is now on the U.S. asus site


----------



## Hueristic

EddieZ said:


> We'll have to see, won't we
> 
> At least I'm very happy with the price-performance of the x470 Plus Gaming with my 2600X and G.Skill 3600 memory.


Very happy with my ROG STRIX X470-F GAMING / 2700X / 3600 Gskill @3800


----------



## concretefire

Farih said:


> *2407
> 
> On the Dutch Asus site its also 2407
> https://www.asus.com/nl/Motherboards/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS/HelpDesk_BIOS/


I stand corrected. Thanks. I'll try do better with sourcing actual real versions rather than "getting close enough" because I know people months from now will be confused and that's not my intention.


----------



## PanZwu

so i flashed 2407 and suddenly my computer reboots without bluescreen while gaming.
its weird i put all the settings in bios like before.
2203 ran perfect


----------



## Farih

Found a little strange thing with the new 2407 BIOS:

When i set BLCK to anything over 100.000mhz (like 100.0625 or 100.25) it actually doesnt raise the BLCK and boost clocks stay at the base clock of 3600mhz, no boost what so ever anymore.
Setting BLCK back to 100.0 restores boost.

Anyone else with the same problem on 2407?



concretefire said:


> I stand corrected. Thanks. I'll try do better with sourcing actual real versions rather than "getting close enough" because I know people months from now will be confused and that's not my intention.


Don't worry about it m8.



PanZwu said:


> so i flashed 2407 and suddenly my computer reboots without bluescreen while gaming.
> its weird i put all the settings in bios like before.
> 2203 ran perfect


Load optimized defaults, clear CMOS and try again.
Sometimes it helps to clear CMOS after a BIOS update.


----------



## QB the Slayer

Farih said:


> Found a little strange thing with the new 2407 BIOS:
> 
> When i set BLCK to anything over 100.000mhz (like 100.0625 or 100.25) it actually doesnt raise the BLCK and boost clocks stay at the base clock of 3600mhz, no boost what so ever anymore.
> Setting BLCK back to 100.0 restores boost.
> 
> Anyone else with the same problem on 2407?


I have always stayed away from BCLK overclocking... Too many things use the BCLK and it has the possibility of causing more problems than it's worth. So no, I have not noticed this, but I also don't play with it 

I did noticed the better granularity and fine tuning ability right away though!

QB


----------



## Hueristic

Farih said:


> Found a little strange thing with the new 2407 BIOS:
> Load optimized defaults, clear CMOS and try again.
> Sometimes it helps to clear CMOS after a BIOS update.




Reloading defaults should ALWAYS be done after flashing ANY bios.


----------



## tyezh

New setting in bios TUF GAMING X570-PLUS BIOS 2407 *TSME*, The, "Transparent Secure Memory Encryption (TSME)", this should mitigate against Rowhammer vulnerabilities currently affecting these devices. And Rambleed exploits. This feature is usually available for Ryzen Pro chipsets, thanks ASUS for unlocking this Pro feature.



> Transparent Secure Memory Encryption (TSME)
> 
> Benefit: TSME provides hardware memory encryption of all data stored on system DIMMs. This encryption is invisible to the OS. The impact of this encryption is 5 ns–7 ns of additional memory latency.


 Source: Workload Tuning Guide for AMD EPYC™ 7002:November 2019

FYI I noted on the TUF x570, it did incur about a 4-5 NS latency penalty.



> "Where the Ryzen PRO family really separates itself from the non-PRO variants is with the baked in security features at the silicon level. AMD has carried over features from its previous professional CPUs, such as secure boot, fTPM (firmware Trust Platform Module) 2.0, and so forth. What's new for this round, however, is Transparent Secure Memory Encryption (TSME) support."


 Source

What I am unsure of is whether enabling this decreases security or increases security... if SME is used by default this may be the more secure option, thoughts?


*Update: Windows 10 as of 2019*














> "While SME provides a lot of flexibility for managing main memory encryption, it does require support in the OS/HV. For systems that desire only the physical protection of SME but run legacy OS or HV software, they may use a mode called Transparent SME (TSME). In TSME, all memory is encrypted regardless of the value of the C-bit on any particular page. This mode provides a simple method to enable encryption without requiring software modifications.TSME can be enabled via a BIOS setting on supported platforms. *When TSME is used, other memory encryption features (including SEV) are not available"*


Source




> "To explain what TSME is, it makes sense to refer to AMD’s Zen memory encryption technologies in general. The Zen microarchitecture features two important technologies: Secure Memory Encryption (SME) and Secure Encrypted Virtualization (SEV) that protect data in DRAM using a dedicated AES-128 engine.
> 
> 
> 
> When data is stored on storage devices, it is usually encrypted, but when it is being processed on a CPU or temporarily stored in RAM, it is almost never is, leaving open the possibility of snooping these unprotected areas. As the name suggests, Secure Memory Encryption encrypts content of DRAM in a bid to eliminate data snooping by unauthorized programs or administrators (this is more likely to happen in a server/datacenter environment, but still). This feature will be particularly important for NVDIMMs going forward as they store data even after unplugged from their hosts.
> 
> The SME encrypts data when it is written to DRAM and decrypts it when it is read. The AES-128 key is generated by a NIST SP 800-90-compliant hardware RNG and then managed by the AMD-SP hardware (thus, in a secure environment only). Although a dedicated engine performs the encryption/decryption, the process still takes time and thus adds latency to memory accesses. AMD claims that the actual performance impact is not significant, but we will have to test it ourselves before making any conclusions of our own. AMD’s Zen microarchitecture supports full and partial memory encryption for cases when performance is a concern. The one downside to this is that both partial and full encryption modes will require OSes and software to be modified in order to work properly.
> 
> More practical for daily workstation use is AMD’s Transparent SME mode. As the name impies, Transparent mode is transpartent to OSes and programs, and thus be used with legacy software. Transparent SME mode stil encrypts DRAM completely, and this mode can be enabled from BIOS. At this point Transparent SME is the only type of SME supported by the Ryzen Pro, but AMD’s EPYC processors support all of them.
> 
> Moving on, AMD's other big security feature for the PRO lineup is Secure Virtualized Encyrption (SEV). SEV in many ways resembles the SME, but in this case, it enables owners to encrypt virtual machines, isolating them from each other, hypervisors, and hosting software. The SEV is an extension to AMD’s virtualization architecture that uses the same hardware as the SME to protect/sandbox selected VMs using different AES-128 keys and eliminating some of the security risks involved in using VMs, particularly in datacenter environments. As the SEV uses different keys for different VMs, it does not work with TSME. By contrast, SEV is fully enabled on AMD’s EPYC processors (it will be interesting to see whether Threadripper chips support the feature as well).
> 
> One thing that should be noted is that both SME and SEV require support not only at processors themselves, but also at the platform and software levels. Consequently, with the exception of TSME mode (which will still require BIOS/chipset support), it will take some time before actual systems can take advantage of the new technologies supported by AMD’s Zen microarchitecture. A good thing is that owners of the Ryzen PRO will be able to use TSME already this year, and this is where AMD’s new business platform excels Intel’s Core-series offerings."


 Source.

Another unofficial source "SME is usually OS based (IE runtime, in the OS environment), TSME if implemented by motherboard manufacturers is BIOS based."


Is this related to the "Memory integrity" VBS option in windows 10?


----------



## tyezh

Bug? & possible attack surface security flaw introduced with this bios, disabling onboard LAN and disabling onboard PXE, PXE bios rom is still exposed and now permanently accessible from the boot menu (f8) on startup. This was not the case previously. Access to this can be removed via modifying boot settings.

*UPDATE, *after a bad O/C, clearing CMOS (which I had already one previously) a few more times this problem appears to have gone away, so it was likely some left over settings from the previous bios.


----------



## tyezh

Another bug I have found in the last 2-3 bioses is that it can be problematic detecting non UEFI bootable devices... but they will appear if you change their priority under "Device BBS Priorities" so that the hidden device is first in the list.


----------



## concretefire

Son of a b........ 

I finally think I'm caught up with you guys and the NSA peeps show up with this encryption mess. Bottom line...It encrypts DRAM sticks. Yes? IF yes > Can I still use a 3rd party app like Veracrypt for my Regular hard drives? 

Feel like I'm back to square 1 .... grrr.


----------



## concretefire

tyezh said:


> Bug? & possible attack surface security flaw introduced with this bios, disabling onboard LAN and disabling onboard PXE, PXE bios rom is still exposed and now permanently accessible from the boot menu (f8) on startup. This was not the case previously. Access to this can be removed via modifying boot settings.


tyezh - please clarify for us / me: Are you saying access to that COULD BE used as a bad thing, ergo: it should not be available for 99% of us. And 2) Could you please explain what your 2 photos represent. (I already assume you're in the boot menu section) --- I'm just not sure what I should DO with your info.....?? Thank you.....

***NOTICED THIS DIFFERENCE NO ONE HAS TALKED ABOUT YET*** SOC Voltage "auto" seems to be much more better (lowered?) in this version. HWinfo is showing auto SOC Voltage at 1.08 sometimes 1.09, fairly certain I've seen it go up to 1.11 < Can't confirm that last one. IF YOU GO BACK AND LOOK through some of my last posts......I mentioned that at least ONE piece of software I was using to show SOCV was at 1.36v...... on auto..... Ouch!!! Right??

(Never got an answer I don't think)

However, On the Previous Bios that I was talking about....I went with my gut instinct to manually set soc V at 1.15 and I checked SOCV again with the same software and sure enough, it was much lowered from 1.36 to around what I had it set to (1.15) ......... So that's my evidence to support the claim this bios seems to have lowered that value in "auto" mode. At least for me.


----------



## concretefire

tyezh said:


> Another bug I have found in the last 2-3 bioses is that it can be problematic detecting non UEFI bootable devices... but they will appear if you change their priority under "Device BBS Priorities" so that the hidden device is first in the list.


Have you reported the bug to Asus?


----------



## tyezh

concretefire said:


> Son of a b........
> 
> I finally think I'm caught up with you guys and the NSA peeps show up with this encryption mess. Bottom line...It encrypts DRAM sticks. Yes? IF yes > Can I still use a 3rd party app like Veracrypt for my Regular hard drives?
> 
> Feel like I'm back to square 1 .... grrr.



Yes you can; TSME is transparent to the O/S. Meaning everything takes place at the chip-set level, all software will be unaffected except SEV (virtual machine memory encryption) "*When TSME is used, other memory encryption features [whatever that means] (including SEV) are not available" *SEV is possibly hiding there, but I don't believe is unlocked on non pro chipsets at this time.



concretefire said:


> tyezh - please clarify for us / me: Are you saying access to that COULD BE used as a bad thing, ergo: it should not be available for 99% of us. And 2) Could you please explain what your 2 photos represent. (I already assume you're in the boot menu section) --- I'm just not sure what I should DO with your info.....?? Thank you.....



This is how I look at it, anything is possible. Humans and AI are clever. Any feature that exists that could be exploited might, or will be eventually. So to reduce attack surface, a sound solution is typically to disable the feature altogether. However unlikely exploitation may be, my motto is, if you don't need it, and disabling causes no other issues, then disable it. PXE allows remote booting over the network, and the PXE boot rom is now accessible no matter what a person does in the bios. Exploitation would be more likely with physical access, and on a public machine, say at a library or something as such. However a rogue router, malicious individual connected to the same subnet, or a compromised machine on the local subnet could also be a vector for attack (and that is only if you actually are using the feature). Rogue DHCP server on the Local Area Network could theoretically spoof DHCP requests and potentially exploit a vulnerable LAN card via remote execution, similar to what we saw with Ryzenfall/Chimera/Fallout/Masterkey. I believe the onboard LAN has inbuilt direct DMA connection for AMD PRO* OUT-OF-BAND MANAGEMENT, and [source2], [source3] similar to Intel Vpro/ME remote management. This "pro" feature, like TMSE, is still hiding there in non Pro devices, waiting to be exploited. This is why I choose to use a third party LAN card for my internet connectivity. If there is ever a PSP exploit via onboard LAN, I will be protected. So theoretically for me, this PXE rom is even less a worry, but my concern even now is, can it be accessed or flashed from windows or some other environment. I'm not sure, that is one reason why I feel it is potentially a security threat. 

The photos demonstrate how PXE is enabled no matter what I set in the bios, and when I access it from the boot menu, it does in fact load the rom and attempt to authenticate over DHCP. 

[*Update*, this has since been fixed after a few cmos resets]



concretefire said:


> Have you reported the bug to Asus?



not yet but I plan to :thumb:


----------



## concretefire

xeizo said:


> It's the same board, the US site is slower with uploads. 2407 is the correct version.
> 
> By adjusting Telemetry we can choose to run according to AMD specifications, how well that goes can be seen in HWINFO64 under a 100% load. If HWINFO64 reports a value of 100%, under said 100% load, it is precisely to specifications.
> 
> By adjusting telemetry to let the HWINFO64 value get down below 100% under load, we will allow the CPU to consume more power and possibly perform better. But we are out of spec. If the value is above 100% under load, we are starving our CPU.


Serioulsy. What? Listen, I'm with you enough to have taken a photo for you. This was under running Prime95 short FFT , all cores. ...... If there's some other program I should be using to max out CPU to 100% load then.....what is it?


----------



## concretefire

tyezh said:


> Yes you can; TSME is transparent to the O/S.
> 
> However unlikely exploitation may be, my motto is, if you don't need it, and disabling causes no other issues, then disable it. PXE allows remote booting over the network, and the PXE boot rom is now accessible no matter what a person does in the bios. This "pro" feature, like TMSE, is still hiding there in non Pro devices, waiting to be exploited. This is why I choose to use a third party LAN card for my internet connectivity.
> :thumb:


Yes I can use Veracrypt / whatever 3rd party encryption for my regular old school hard drives. Understood. Thanks

I concur with your non-paranoia. It's just more safe to disable crap you don't need. 100% agree. 

More questions:
1) Where do we find this TMSE setting and how do we activate it? (or even test to see if it's working? A simple speed test?) 

2) I get it, the encryption of the ram but --- I mean, c'mon.....unless you're Escobar or Billy The Kid, etc... 99% of people have no reason to enable this feature --- Unless they fear immediate seizure of their machines while still powered. No? Yes? Close? 

3) If you could take a look at my recent post about SOC V on this bios release and answer those questions I'll be all caught up. REALLY Appreciate you!!


----------



## tyezh

concretefire said:


> Yes I can use Veracrypt / whatever 3rd party encryption for my regular old school hard drives. Understood. Thanks
> 
> I concur with your non-paranoia. It's just more safe to disable crap you don't need. 100% agree.
> 
> More questions:
> 1) Where do we find this TMSE setting and how do we activate it? (or even test to see if it's working? A simple speed test?)
> 
> 2) I get it, the encryption of the ram but --- I mean, c'mon.....unless you're Escobar or Billy The Kid, etc... 99% of people have no reason to enable this feature --- Unless they fear immediate seizure of their machines while still powered. No? Yes? Close?
> 
> 3) If you could take a look at my recent post about SOC V on this bios release and answer those questions I'll be all caught up. REALLY Appreciate you!!



Yes, it us under Advanced / CBS. Run a latency benchmark with AIDA64 before and after enabling TSMC, this will verify for you. I can verify it worked for me. It depends on your threat profile, and you may be the target if you are going after those criminal types as well, and I have a tendency to piss off TPTW. Rowhammer/Rambleed can be exploited directly in javascript in a browser. Its trivial.

As regard to the Telemetry settings, you'd best search around, I saw some good sources on reddit lately: 1, 2

*Update* after clearing CMOS a number of times (even though I had done that previously) the PXE problem seems to have disappeared. I had some latency issues clear up as well. It was way high up around 95 NS, up from around 70. At the time, with TSMC disabled, it would drop to about 81 NS. Now after clearing CMOS, its around 72-73 NS with TSMC enabled.


----------



## concretefire

tyezh said:


> It depends on your threat profile, and you may be the target if you are going after those criminal types as well, and I have a tendency to piss off TPTW. Rowhammer/Rambleed can be exploited directly in javascript in a browser. Its trivial.
> 
> As regard to the Telemetry settings, as far as I understand it allows users to adjust the reported voltages so they reflect a more accurate voltage in monitoring software; I've heard others claim it can increase power usage though I'm not sure.


I understand the sentiment > don't understand what TPTW means. Lol. The exploit stuff you mention I can look up. Understood.... 

Anybody else wanna weigh in on this telemetry thing and if the picture I posted can be translated into English as to what, if anything, I should do about it?? Thanks. Ya'll the best.


----------



## tyezh

concretefire said:


> I understand the sentiment > don't understand what TPTW means. Lol. The exploit stuff you mention I can look up. Understood....
> 
> Anybody else wanna weigh in on this telemetry thing and if the picture I posted can be translated into English as to what, if anything, I should do about it?? Thanks. Ya'll the best.



re-read my previous comment, updated


----------



## concretefire

tyezh said:


> re-read my previous comment, updated


I still want to know what TPTW means... you got me curious. Thanks for the telemetry links.


----------



## tyezh

A play on the acronym TPTB. This reddit post has some valuable information about this bios update you wont find mentioned for TUF Gaming x570 

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/hkju2u/asus_x570e_new_bios_2407/



> *Asus x570-e NEW BIOS 2407*
> 
> So ASUS is gone crazy updating this bios on daily basis now
> Download @ https://www.asus.com.cn/Motherboards/ROG-Strix-X570-E-Gaming/HelpDesk_BIOS/
> 
> Changelog:
> - Improved system performance and compatibility
> -Improved DRAM compatibility
> -Update AM4 combo V2 PI 1.0.0.2"
> 
> What is not been told:
> - BCLK clock can now be changed in 0.0625MHz steps.
> - New option in the AiTweaker "CPU and SOC Current Telemetry". (This should address somehow the Power Reporting Deviation in HWInfo but i have no idea which values to enter)
> - The "CPPC Preferred Cores" and "TSME" options are now enabled in the CBS.
> (source: User Reous from forum hardwareluxx.de/
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...g-x570-i-gaming.1236042/page-62#post-27568196 )
> Ryzen Master:
> VDDCR SOC voltage is now correctly reported instead of 1.363 (while HWInfo is always at 1.087)


I compiled a list of advanced BIOS options, often overlooked and lacking information, for your edification, via
https://developer.amd.com/wp-content/resources/56745_0.80.pdf

*Transparent Secure Memory Encryption (TSME)*
Benefit: TSME provides hardware memory encryption of all data stored on system DIMMs. This encryption is invisible to the OS. The impact of this encryption is 5 ns–7 ns of additional memory latency. 

*Setting Options TSME*
•Auto/Disabled: Disable transparent secure memory encryption
•Enabled: Enable transparent secure memory encryption

*ACPI—Collaborative Processor Performance Control (CPCC) *

Benefit: CPCC was introduced with ACPI 5.0 as a mode to communicate performance between an operating system and the hardware. This mode can be used to allow the OS to control when and how much turbo can be applied in an effort to maintain energy efficiency. Not all operating systems support CPCC, but Microsoft began support with Windows® 2016

*CPCC *
•Disabled: Disabled
•Enabled: Allow OS to make performance/power optimization requests using ACPI CPPC

*SR-IOV Settings Benefit*: SR-IOV requires the enablement of PCIe® Alternative Routing-ID interpretation (ARI) on both root complexes and endpoints. ARI devices interpret the PCI address as an 8-bit function number instead of a 3-bit function number and the device number is implied to be 0. 

*Setting Options PCIe ARI Support [SRIOV]*
•Disable: Disable Alternative Routing ID interpretation
•Enable: Enable Alternative Routing ID interpretation

*2.5.3 PCIe Ten Bit Tag Benefit: *

With PCIe Gen 4, to achieve full bandwidth, an adapter should support 10-bit extended tags. This allows for a 3x increase over the previous number of non-posted requests, allowing the adapter to achieve more performance. Not all PCIe Gen 4 devices support 10-bit extended tags and can cause issues during boot. Disabling this feature will allow the server to boot if the adapter is having issues.

*Setting Options PCIe Ten Bit Tag Support*
•Disable: Disable PCIe 10-bit tags for all devices
•Enable: Enable PCIe 10-bit tags for supported devices
•Auto: Disabled

*2.5.5 Input-Output Memory Management Unit (IOMMU) Settings*
Benefit: The IOMMU provides several benefits and is required when using x2APIC. Enabling the IOMMU allows devices (such as the EPYC integrated SATA controller) to present separate IRQs for each attached device instead of one IRQ for the subsystem. The IOMMU also allows operating systems to provide additional protection for DMA capable I/O devices. If the IOMMU is believed to be causing a performance problem, leave it enabled in BIOS and disable it via OS options (e.g., iommu=pt on the Linux®kernel command line).

*SettingOptionsIOMMU*
•Disabled: Disable IOMMU
•Enabled: Enable IOMMU


----------



## concretefire

tyezh said:


> This reddit post has some valuable information about this bios update you wont find mentioned for TUF Gaming x570
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/hkju2u/asus_x570e_new_bios_2407/
> 
> I compiled a list of advanced BIOS options, often overlooked and lacking information, for your edification, via
> https://developer.amd.com/wp-content/resources/56745_0.80.pdf
> 
> *Transparent Secure Memory Encryption (TSME)*
> Benefit: TSME provides hardware memory encryption of all data stored on system DIMMs. This encryption is invisible to the OS. The impact of this encryption is 5 ns–7 ns of additional memory latency.
> 
> *Setting Options TSME*
> •Auto/Disabled: Disable transparent secure memory encryption
> •Enabled: Enable transparent secure memory encryption
> 
> *ACPI—Collaborative Processor Performance Control (CPCC) *
> 
> Benefit: CPCC was introduced with ACPI 5.0 as a mode to communicate performance between an operating system and the hardware. This mode can be used to allow the OS to control when and how much turbo can be applied in an effort to maintain energy efficiency. Not all operating systems support CPCC, but Microsoft began support with Windows® 2016
> 
> *CPCC *
> •Disabled: Disabled
> •Enabled: Allow OS to make performance/power optimization requests using ACPI CPPC
> 
> *SR-IOV Settings Benefit*: SR-IOV requires the enablement of PCIe® Alternative Routing-ID interpretation (ARI) on both root complexes and endpoints. ARI devices interpret the PCI address as an 8-bit function number instead of a 3-bit function number and the device number is implied to be 0.
> 
> *Setting Options PCIe ARI Support [SRIOV]*
> •Disable: Disable Alternative Routing ID interpretation
> •Enable: Enable Alternative Routing ID interpretation
> 
> *2.5.3 PCIe Ten Bit Tag Benefit: *
> 
> With PCIe Gen 4, to achieve full bandwidth, an adapter should support 10-bit extended tags. This allows for a 3x increase over the previous number of non-posted requests, allowing the adapter to achieve more performance. Not all PCIe Gen 4 devices support 10-bit extended tags and can cause issues during boot. Disabling this feature will allow the server to boot if the adapter is having issues.
> 
> *Setting Options PCIe Ten Bit Tag Support*
> •Disable: Disable PCIe 10-bit tags for all devices
> •Enable: Enable PCIe 10-bit tags for supported devices
> •Auto: Disabled
> 
> *2.5.5 Input-Output Memory Management Unit (IOMMU) Settings*
> Benefit: The IOMMU provides several benefits and is required when using x2APIC. Enabling the IOMMU allows devices (such as the EPYC integrated SATA controller) to present separate IRQs for each attached device instead of one IRQ for the subsystem. The IOMMU also allows operating systems to provide additional protection for DMA capable I/O devices. If the IOMMU is believed to be causing a performance problem, leave it enabled in BIOS and disable it via OS options (e.g., iommu=pt on the Linux®kernel command line).
> 
> *SettingOptionsIOMMU*
> •Disabled: Disable IOMMU
> •Enabled: Enable IOMMU


Nice Find. Quick Question = Do you know of other forms like this one where perhaps more info on this mobo is posted daily. It's a little slow here to be honest. (My very humble opinion and I know it's heavily a beauty contest on boards. More popular boards get the most love. I get it. This one doesn't seem to get much love here)


----------



## tyezh

win-raid is an amazing resource, i suggest you check that out for cutting edge information on all these platforms, and bios modding/requests as well. Here is a great example: https://www.win-raid.com/t6152f16-Add-HSTI-NX-SMM-to-ASUS-bios.html

Techpowerup forums are probably in the top 3 best in the world also, if you are seeking professional information and answers immediately, ask there. The more you ask the more info will come available to the public.

as for this particular board, its patchy and sporratic all over the web, overclock is probably the #1 resource, and will surely improve over time. Most of the mods we see people talking about on here are back in the b450 era and earlier and this particular budget board, although a truly amazing board, is not all that popular.


----------



## tyezh

I will share some info here for people experiencing problems enabling Core Isolation and experiencing BSOD's... a problem I recently rectified. This will show up in the search engines. Ryzen, x570, and earlier models.

*Fixing Device Guard VBS BSOD: SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED*

_Blue screen at boot when enabling both HVCI and CPPC on a Ryzen system, with CSM disabled. Disabling CPPC fixes this problem._

Details: [1], [2] 

SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED crash dump analysis:



Code:


SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)
SYMBOL_NAME: amdppm!WriteIoMemRawEx+70
MODULE_NAME: amdppm
IMAGE_NAME: amdppm.sys
IMAGE_VERSION: 10.0.19041.208
STACK_COMMAND: .cxr 0xffffb087a33cc730 ; kb
BUCKET_ID_FUNC_OFFSET: 70
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: AV_amdppm!WriteIoMemRawEx
OSPLATFORM_TYPE: x64
OSNAME: Windows 10
FAILURE_ID_HASH: {b967e674-8d22-35dd-426e-01888346a4a7}
Followup: MachineOwner

I believe this is a security feature, rather than a bug. CPPC "Allows OS to make performance/power optimization requests using ACPI CPPC*"*, this hands control from the UEFI/chipset to the O/S, if CPPC initializes upon boot in tandem with strict enforcement measures of SecureBoot + CSM disabled, amdppm.sys attempts to to write or read to memory areas of the BIOS restricted by the hypervisor or UEFI, triggering the crash. Enabling CSM allows one to use SecureBoot, HVCI, IMMOU, VBS, and CI-config, by relaxing UEFI/hypervisor security restrictions. This allows greater compatibility at the expense of some security.

The NSA, in response to 2017's "AMD Flaws" has suggested such features could lead to compromise, which is why they only recommend in their best practices that their employees use AMD based products without overclocking features, Aurora Sync etc, but despite their claims, as of 2020 and with the x570 platform patched and secured we are safe, and with the right tweaking, you should be as good as gold. 2017: nsacyber/Hardware-and-Firmware-Security-Guidance
To mitigate AMD Flaws, purchase business-class machines that lack or limit enthusiast features such as overclocking, fan control, custom thermal management, RGB lighting, and firmware modding support. Also ensure that all firmware, microcode, and software updates are applied. Carefully analyze software before using it in conjunction with the AMD Secure Processor (SP) or Platform Security Processor (PSP) protected enclaves.

*Ed note:* Well I suspect with recent updates to windows and AMD platforms, particularly x570 onward, and their ditching of ASmedia USB host controllers [see chimera], most of, if not all of this is irrelevant as of the time of this writing, and hinges on your OEM board manufacturer and their bios options, and your configuration.​


----------



## Jpe1701

Anyone else seeing any ram problems with 2407 bios? I have been running my Samsung bdie gskill ripjaws 3600 cl 16 at 15 15 15 36 for months but when I updated to 2407 now it gets stuck on boot with the ram light on even when I'm just using the xmp setting. Setting the voltage to 1.40 seems to solve it and the memory passes memtest and windows memory diagnostic. Should I report it to Asus?


----------



## QB the Slayer

If you are trying to load from an old profile you will need to re-do everything from scratch. Profiles from older BIOS will not work with new BIOS... it sucks, but it is what it is 

QB


----------



## concretefire

QB the Slayer said:


> If you are trying to load from an old profile you will need to re-do everything from scratch. Profiles from older BIOS will not work with new BIOS... it sucks, but it is what it is
> 
> QB


QB, To help clarify for our boards and future readers , can you confirm that the loading of "previous" old profiles do not work PARTICULARLY ON OUR BOARD ---- and to be clear, not all boards.

What I am trying to say is, I have read on other pages (I can't cite it, forgive me) (Reditt) I think where this dude seemingly swears he loads old profiles all the time on HIS BOARD < AND TO BE CLEAR, HIS BOARD IS NOT OUR BOARD. His is like X570F or something I think he called it...... Swears he has no issues and others have seemed to agree with him......

So I am getting at this > Is this just an issue on our Tuf Gaming X570's - and hopefully ASUS will be made aware and fix it in a newer bios, or am I missing something?


----------



## Hueristic

concretefire said:


> QB, To help clarify for our boards and future readers , can you confirm that the loading of "previous" old profiles do not work PARTICULARLY ON OUR BOARD ---- and to be clear, not all boards.
> 
> What I am trying to say is, I have read on other pages (I can't cite it, forgive me) (Reditt) I think where this dude seemingly swears he loads old profiles all the time on HIS BOARD < AND TO BE CLEAR, HIS BOARD IS NOT OUR BOARD. His is like X570F or something I think he called it...... Swears he has no issues and others have seemed to agree with him......
> 
> So I am getting at this > Is this just an issue on our Tuf Gaming X570's - and hopefully ASUS will be made aware and fix it in a newer bios, or am I missing something?


It is ALWAYS bad practice to load any save from a previous bios. if you want you can load without saving and then write the settings down then load defaults and then manually change those settings to what the old ones were and then make sure to save those over the old save.


----------



## concretefire

Hueristic said:


> It is ALWAYS bad practice to load any save from a previous bios. if you want you can load without saving and then write the settings down then load defaults and then manually change those settings to what the old ones were and then make sure to save those over the old save.


Ok. TBH I think you're the same guy that told the dude on reddit it was always a good practice to clear CMOS after bios update too. Like, do not pass go, etc. 1st thing. Anyway, I'm getting off track. Ok, so you firmly stating this is best practice for all mobo makes and models, period. Gotcha.......

Now question: Technical question. I believe you btw. But what are the technical issues here in 2020 --- where along the lines did we venture into these "bios brains" that we haven't completely figured out how to code it so when update the bios successfully, it auto restarts, and wipes clear clean all old any remnants, whatever....so it's fresh now. 100. 

It seems to me logically, that ought to be possible. So then it must mean that "problem" with loading older saved files is software related > coding / backwards compatibility thing that's not playing nice with the hardware. Not hardware related. What is the issue here? Want to learn.


----------



## Hueristic

concretefire said:


> Ok. TBH I think you're the same guy that told the dude on reddit it was always a good practice to clear CMOS after bios update too. Like, do not pass go, etc. 1st thing. Anyway, I'm getting off track. Ok, so you firmly stating this is best practice for all mobo makes and models, period. Gotcha.......
> 
> Now question: Technical question. I believe you btw. But what are the technical issues here in 2020 --- where along the lines did we venture into these "bios brains" that we haven't completely figured out how to code it so when update the bios successfully, it auto restarts, and wipes clear clean all old any remnants, whatever....so it's fresh now. 100.
> 
> It seems to me logically, that ought to be possible. So then it must mean that "problem" with loading older saved files is software related > coding / backwards compatibility thing that's not playing nice with the hardware. Not hardware related. What is the issue here? Want to learn.


There are no standard formats for bios save files and therefore it cannot be guaranteed that a restore will be forward compatible.


----------



## Solohuman

Just changed to this board, who's using it with Zen+ ? 
When better ram comes next week, I'll fiddle more with OC on it.


----------



## concretefire

tyezh said:


> Yes, it us under Advanced / CBS. Run a latency benchmark with AIDA64 before and after enabling TSMC, this will verify for you. I can verify it worked for me. It depends on your threat profile, and you may be the target if you are going after those criminal types as well, and I have a tendency to piss off TPTW. Rowhammer/Rambleed can be exploited directly in javascript in a browser. Its trivial.
> 
> As regard to the Telemetry settings, you'd best search around, I saw some good sources on reddit lately: 1, 2
> 
> *Update* after clearing CMOS a number of times (even though I had done that previously) the PXE problem seems to have disappeared. I had some latency issues clear up as well. It was way high up around 95 NS, up from around 70. At the time, with TSMC disabled, it would drop to about 81 NS. Now after clearing CMOS, its around 72-73 NS with TSMC enabled.


Another question for you. In some of those very same links you suggested I look into, it looks like a lot of people are kind of trashing OUR TUF Gaming x570 boards calling it basic, not up to Asus's better line, etc.... you get it. 

I said that to say this: I was planning ahead with this build. I specifically Chose the Tuf Gaming X570 because it is my FUTURE intention to eventually replace my 3700X with A true Thread Ripper ..... that will be the final cherry on top but prices are too high for me for the Thread Ripper right now. So I must be patient.

Somewhere else, Somebody had put together a color coded spread sheet showing which MOBO's could handle various levels of Ryzen's...... And I specifically remember ELIMINATING certain boards I was looking at because the color code would say > Not recommended ----......

Anyway, the Tuf Gaming board was green color coded across the board. That spreadsheet showed no issues with any heat realated / not strong enough / etc...whatever. So I figured to myself > Cool, I've got my mobo now with the future Thread Ripper in mind. - Did I miss a step somewhere? Or am I right?


----------



## xeizo

concretefire said:


> Another question for you. In some of those very same links you suggested I look into, it looks like a lot of people are kind of trashing OUR TUF Gaming x570 boards calling it basic, not up to Asus's better line, etc.... you get it.
> 
> I said that to say this: I was planning ahead with this build. I specifically Chose the Tuf Gaming X570 because it is my FUTURE intention to eventually replace my 3700X with A true Thread Ripper ..... that will be the final cherry on top but prices are too high for me for the Thread Ripper right now. So I must be patient.
> 
> Somewhere else, Somebody had put together a color coded spread sheet showing which MOBO's could handle various levels of Ryzen's...... And I specifically remember ELIMINATING certain boards I was looking at because the color code would say > Not recommended ----......
> 
> Anyway, the Tuf Gaming board was green color coded across the board. That spreadsheet showed no issues with any heat realated / not strong enough / etc...whatever. So I figured to myself > Cool, I've got my mobo now with the future Thread Ripper in mind. - Did I miss a step somewhere? Or am I right?


Threadripper is a totally different platform, you need a TRX40 board to run Threadripper

But you can upgrade to a Zen3 4950X, 16 core / 32 threads this fall using your board

The X570 TUF may be basic in features, but it is a X570 board, has good I/O(but not great) and a 600A VRM which handles up to 3950X/4950X with ease. Even overclocked.


----------



## concretefire

xeizo said:


> Threadripper is a totally different platform, you need a TRX40 board to run Threadripper
> 
> But you can upgrade to a Zen3 4950X, 16 core / 32 threads this fall using your board
> 
> The X570 TUF may be basic in features, but it is a X570 board, has good I/O(but not great) and a 600A VRM which handles up to 3950X/4950X with ease. Even overclocked.


Ok. So, I did in fact screw up but I didn't miss by much , real world. For my needs / goals. I'm the kinda guy that will light a BBQ grill with a 5000 degree Mapp Gas Torch in 10 seconds flat......because I can. 

(I got schtick to do) I'll keep that in mind. Max CPU I should drop in this board is the 4950X. Gotcha. That's honestly going to absolutely DESTROY anything I throw at it. I'm 47, don't game too much but do like technology and neat things. Especially visually. This machine got plenty of backbone to run many a cool tech whatever for years to come. (Raw, bad ass power). 

I'll take it. Close enough.


----------



## concretefire

Observation with this bios / maybe my settings / whatever :

On board blutooth sucks for me. Enabled in bios. Windows could detect my blutooth audio device. Connected / paired perfectly. Sounded like normal at first then quickly went full digital noise / garble..... 

Disable on board blutooth and use a USB dongle as the transmitter / receiver of BT and the same audio device connects fine and plays fine. 

On board blutooth issues...... bios related? Help.....


----------



## Jdpurvis

I wound up replacing the Wifi and Bluetooth with an ASUS PCE-AX58 BT, mainly to get the Intel Wifi 6 Ax200 modem. BT is 5.0. Fits in lowest PCI slot - then disable onboard Wifi and BT. I was not using the BT before, so cannot comment on whether this is better - but the Wifi does seem faster.

Best,

J


----------



## ChrisPeach0

Hey guys, posting because I have a problem with booting. I bought a 3700x alongside 4x8gb CL14 3200mhz Corsair Vengeance pro rgb and I fickled with these components for a couple of weeks before thinking it’s 100% the bios and mobo I had, (c6h WiFi). So thinking it’s faulty hardware I used an old motherboard with my 1800x installed and threw it all my new hardware to test if it at least boots past windows. Sure enough it does And under load etc no crashes for the entire day, so I pump the breaks and think about the 3700x paired with new ram, okay.. the cpu and ram are having a really hard time understanding eachother. I bought a new motherboard and returned the cpu for a new one in exchange which arrives tomorrow.. the problem, if I face it again installing new hardware, is it indefinite that I should get a water cooling solution for the cpu I applied my thermals and was posting what seemed to be normal 41-50c in idle because I continuously went through a boot loop like the pc never completely shuts off the motherboard promps yellow flash then red flash and then white flash. I suspect my cpu is the main problem because I can’t even boot past the initial load up of windows it would crash sometimes before I even booted past the waiting wheel, and listening I heard the fans ramp up on the cpu and then sometimes cut off and reboot. I even switched off of 4 rams sticks to one. Reinstalled windows a handful of times even failed installing windows caused by boot loop. I went as far as putting the safest eldest ram I had which was a regular lpx vengeance ddr4 rated clock of 2133MHz to try and post in every slot and with trying that I got a continuation of the red light for cpu (was able bypass light on old ch6 when trying it there). Funny part is I felt like this was going to happen again by seeing if it was just the motherboard compatible with the cpu. I know this is ASUS we are talking about with bios issues but does anyone have a 3700x paired with Samsung b-die cl14 rgb pro Corsair, with timings or stable timings to keep me from boot looping.

Sorry if this is confusing, I went back in between sentencing to add new ones. I have done so much more to attempt and trouble shoot than this. Just a summary


----------



## concretefire

ChrisPeach0 said:


> Hey guys, posting because I have a problem with booting. I bought a 3700x alongside 4x8gb CL14 3200mhz Corsair Vengeance pro rgb and I fickled with these components for a couple of weeks before thinking it’s 100% the bios and mobo I had, (c6h WiFi). So thinking it’s faulty hardware I used an old motherboard with my 1800x installed and threw it all my new hardware to test if it at least boots past windows. Sure enough it does And under load etc no crashes for the entire day, so I pump the breaks and think about the 3700x paired with new ram, okay.. the cpu and ram are having a really hard time understanding eachother. I bought a new motherboard and returned the cpu for a new one in exchange which arrives tomorrow.. the problem, if I face it again installing new hardware, is it indefinite that I should get a water cooling solution for the cpu I applied my thermals and was posting what seemed to be normal 41-50c in idle because I continuously went through a boot loop like the pc never completely shuts off the motherboard promps yellow flash then red flash and then white flash. I suspect my cpu is the main problem because I can’t even boot past the initial load up of windows it would crash sometimes before I even booted past the waiting wheel, and listening I heard the fans ramp up on the cpu and then sometimes cut off and reboot. I even switched off of 4 rams sticks to one. Reinstalled windows a handful of times even failed installing windows caused by boot loop. I went as far as putting the safest eldest ram I had which was a regular lpx vengeance ddr4 rated clock of 2133MHz to try and post in every slot and with trying that I got a continuation of the red light for cpu (was able bypass light on old ch6 when trying it there). Funny part is I felt like this was going to happen again by seeing if it was just the motherboard compatible with the cpu. I know this is ASUS we are talking about with bios issues but does anyone have a 3700x paired with Samsung b-die cl14 rgb pro Corsair, with timings or stable timings to keep me from boot looping.
> 
> Sorry if this is confusing, I went back in between sentencing to add new ones. I have done so much more to attempt and trouble shoot than this. Just a summary



I'm sorry but you are all over the place in that post. Sometimes it's best to go back to literally square 1 and re-check your steps. DID YOU: 

1) Check ASUS QVL for the 4 sticks you are trying to run? Because I learned the hard way last build.....not just any old 4 sticks will work. In fact, there's actually not a lot to choose from that WORK in 4 slot boards. 

2) If you're good to go QVL wise with your sticks, Uplug PSU, CLear CMOS. REMOVE ALL THE RAM......Clear Cmos again. Go so far as to remove the cmos battery (just this once) and Clear CMOS again. And while the power is unplugged, go ahead and press your PC "on" button several times too for good measure......
(Did you do this?)

3) Make absolutely certain you are using slots a2 and b2 ONLY....... and just try 2 sticks. If that doesn't work, swap a stick but keep in the same a2 / b2 slot and keep eliminating ram until you KNOW it can't be the ram.....

4) Once you get to that stage, time to call the code. It's dead. RMA. My Gut is telling me this is most likely incompatible ram in 4 slots on this board........ QVL will clear it up once and for all. If QVL shows only 2 sticks working, all the steps above should clear any issues up immediately. And if it still doesn't > RMA all of it. Bad luck, whatever. Start over.


----------



## ChrisPeach0

appreciate you’re response, followed your steps, and no mine are not on QVL but.. the new sticks I just used worked on a2/b2 slots. Just had my CPU brought it today after replaced and I am booted in windows haven’t crashed yet.


----------



## PanZwu

anyone else getting random reboots without bluescreen since latest 2 bios versions and Windows 2004 update?
PC just goes out and reboots, no crashdumps etc. so it seems to be a bios issue


----------



## Jdpurvis

If you can't get into the bios, there may have been a problem with the flash. You are right that this does not seem like a Windows problem. I think there is a way to revert to a previous bios and start from there. If you can get into the bios, you should try resetting everything to optimized defaults. Then you can use the notes on your previous bios settings to reconstruct to see what setting might be triggering it. I ran both bios versions successfully - 3900x, 64 GB ram, win 2004. 
Good luck - keep us posted.

Joe


----------



## QB the Slayer

Nothing wrong with current BIOS here... I have a feeling that maybe some setting you thought was stable is now not... It is also a lot hotter right now and maybe the slight rise in temps have pushed your settings to the limit. Also, if you tried to load any saved profiles those are no longer valid. It seems that any update that includes an AGESA update breaks saved profiles and you need to start from scratch.

QB


----------



## PanZwu

yeah i am always resetting bios to default before and after flash and put settings manually. i also think it could be a problem with heat as it just shuts down like pulling the plug and reboots. i have an aftermarket cooler though and those temps do not look too high. and it happens quite rareley, and not every day.
it's strange as there are no bluescreens this time.


----------



## M3TAl

Still on 1407 with no issues here. All this custom water cooling and basically still running stock except RAM. Oh well. Just don't have the time/patience to tweak things lately.


----------



## spunkloaf

PanZwu said:


> anyone else getting random reboots without bluescreen since latest 2 bios versions and Windows 2004 update?
> PC just goes out and reboots, no crashdumps etc. so it seems to be a bios issue


I didn't have random reboots, but my system straight up blue-screened upon loading W10 every time. Turned out to be something with the Bluetooth driver. I had to disable the Bluetooth in BIOS, then load W10 and update all other drivers. Only then could I re-enable Bluetooth without crashing on W10 load.


----------



## concretefire

QB the Slayer said:


> Nothing wrong with current BIOS here... I have a feeling that maybe some setting you thought was stable is now not... It is also a lot hotter right now and maybe the slight rise in temps have pushed your settings to the limit. Also, if you tried to load any saved profiles those are no longer valid. It seems that any update that includes an AGESA update breaks saved profiles and you need to start from scratch.
> 
> QB


QB , happy to report I'm up to speed now on the tech and feel like I can ask you direct questions more better now. 

I have managed to Master Ryzen Master and find it's a great tool to help set hard numbers in bios......if you so choose to go that route....... whatever. 

I got my memory all dialed in nice and tight. Perfect. Now I am ONCE AGAIN wanting to focus HARD on Voltages...... And I mean specifically right now CPU voltages. We've got a lot of new toys with this bios / telemetry and ??? 

But these settings ARE there and I'd like to know what they all do. VDDG CCD voltages, etc??? ----- AND YES.....the entire point is to go as low as possible with the juice to help eliminate heat / without sacrificing performance. 

I'll give you an interesting example: No Crap! > I set Bios to Full Auto. Meaning > Load my default hardware at default speeds. It did. I ran CPUZ Bench several times and was consistantly getting > 5500+ range on 16 threads all cores......... 

THEN, with no other changes, went into bios and Did YOUR "offset" trick of - 0.13125 (?) and loaded back into windows. Pulled up CPUZ and ran the same benches. Several times > 5600+ range consistantly. 

So there you have it.......mathematical proof that lowering HEAT / Voltage WILL IMPROVE the "boost." ---- Now this might be a "duh" for some people but okay my point is.......let's see how low we can go / WITHOUT turning boost negative....... right? 

Anyone got more settings?


----------



## concretefire

spunkloaf said:


> I didn't have random reboots, but my system straight up blue-screened upon loading W10 every time. Turned out to be something with the Bluetooth driver. I had to disable the Bluetooth in BIOS, then load W10 and update all other drivers. Only then could I re-enable Bluetooth without crashing on W10 load.


I would like to speak to this Asus Tuf Gaming X570 onboard BlutTooth as well = AS FAR AS IT relates to this latest bios version we're all on (2407 or 2204? 2207) ---- AND as it might relate to the chipset drivers + the onboard blutooth drivers provided by Asus thus far > all up to date on my system as of 7/24/2020

Yeah.... It' blows. Blows hard chunks. No good. No worky. Sucks. 

I literally had to fight with windows for HOURS trying to get s SIMPLE BT headset to connect with my Windows 10Pro...... Final solution > Bios > Disable Blutooth. Reboot to windows. > Device manager > Show hidden devices > NUKED EVERYTHING UNDER "BLUTOOTH".................Rebooted windows again. Normal Desktop. Rebooted one more time to be dang sure........ 

Plugged in a 3rd party "USB DONGLE" into one of my USB ports > Windows 10 Pro reads it like a charm, installs the drivers, sets everything up, asks me for a cup a tea......and everything just works. 

So Asus/Bios/Drivers people needs to crackin' on that because that's hot garbage right now. Onboard BT with this mobo. FIX IT.


----------



## PanZwu

so i - resetted bios once again and dialed in everything back - lowered my ram oc from 3800 mhzcl 16 to 3200mh cl14 (rated speed) and i think my random reboots have gone. could also be another setting... bc pc just shutting down without bluescreen doesnt sound like an memory error.

another strange finding: i bought a cheap usb webcam which wouldn't work directly plugged in to motherboard slots. it only works on hubs. any ideas?

and btw, you guys have BT? is it a feature of the wifi version?


----------



## Jdpurvis

BT is feature of the Wifi version. However, I wanted a Wifi modem with AX capability, so I got the ASUS PCE-AX58BT, which includes the equivalent of Intel AX-200 and BT 5.0. In order to get that to work, I did have to disable the onboard Wifi and BT, of course. I am very happy with the new modem - seems faast and reliable. Not currently using BT much, so I do not know if this BT is better than the old one.

J


----------



## M3TAl

I have BT enabled though I rarely use it and I'm still on 1407 BIOS and latest Windows version. Only use BT to connect an xbox controller on rare occasions. Haven't experienced any issues.


----------



## Jamin3D

concretefire said:


> Yeah.... It' blows. Blows hard chunks. No good. No worky. Sucks.


 I’m using the 21.70.0.3 driver and it’s been working great without issues here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## concretefire

PanZwu said:


> so i - resetted bios once again and dialed in everything back - lowered my ram oc from 3800 mhzcl 16 to 3200mh cl14 (rated speed) and i think my random reboots have gone. could also be another setting... bc pc just shutting down without bluescreen doesnt sound like an memory error.
> 
> another strange finding: i bought a cheap usb webcam which wouldn't work directly plugged in to motherboard slots. it only works on hubs. any ideas?
> 
> and btw, you guys have BT? is it a feature of the wifi version?


I have wifi version - disabled in bios by me - I also have Blutooth as an option. - Also disabled by me because I can come to no other conclusion that it is utter ($#$)T#$....... 

I wouldn't be too quick to judge that blue screen thing but then I saw it myself. Twice. However, both times I was messing around with Ryzen Master , etc....... but ........sometimes for whatever reason, if windows tries to reboot herself, I let her. She did. Fine. No issues since.......

I'm tring hard to lower CPU voltage without sacrificing the power boost needed to kick it in it's ass when I want it to.......need to figure out those #'s so I can help my cooling if possible. Whatcha got?


----------



## concretefire

Jamin3D said:


> I'm using the 21.70.0.3 driver and it's been working great without issues here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok. I take you at your word. So. Means one way or the other, the problem is on my end. Bad mobo, bad roll of the dice on that device, etc.... I get it.

Check it out mentally right? < "A" device ----- (A=Onboard Blutooth) .......... connects (supposedly) to windows 10Pro. .......and there you have it. Magic Blutooth. Power on auto. Beautiful.) Only Problem is when I connect any of my BT earbuds (several sets) , it will find them and pair and connect but the range and digital "signal" almost seems too weak......... it cuts in and out. Even if you're literally standing right next to to the freakin' tower....... Nah.....Something isn't right..........

But check it out right? So I disable it in bios. Blutooth > Disabled. Fine. Rebooted windows. > Device Manager > SHow hidden devices, > NUKED EVERYTHING under "bluthooth" ...... and restarted windows again. Twice. ..... Then I plugged in a simple USB BT DONGLE into one of my motherboard ports and like magig ----- windows detected the device, installed it, it worked. I could hook up any set of BT I wanted on that in windows via the dongle........ and had perfect quality. Anywhere.

SO.......clearly there is a problem and it seems to just be me?? The thing that trips me out is how / or what / is making windows see or read a difference? For all WE KNOW ---- >> IT KNOWS there is "X" device - and there is y" device....... it reads both devices just fine as blutooth....... One of those X devices happens to be onboard BT and the other Y option is disable onboard but interpret BT dognles..... ......and for me ON BOARD BT is total garbage. IDK why??? I wish it worked but it does not. Bios setting?? Double check something?? What? Something is confirmed on multiple devices to be "flaky" at best with on board BT so far.


----------



## Jdpurvis

Does your Wifi/BT have an external antenna? THe one that came with my board had one - as did the new combo device. Perhaps you have a bad antenna, or a bad connection to the antenna. Just a thought..
J


----------



## Jamin3D

Jdpurvis said:


> Does your Wifi/BT have an external antenna? THe one that came with my board had one - as did the new combo device. Perhaps you have a bad antenna, or a bad connection to the antenna. Just a thought..
> J



This is definitely the issue. I just did a test and without the antenna hooked up my headphones went from 20-30 ft distance to about 0, with lots of dropouts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M3TAl

21.60.0.4 BT driver here, no issues either.


----------



## Jdpurvis

FYI - I am using 21.90.2.1 BT driver, and 21.90.2.3 Wifi driver from Intel. Of course, it may be different for you, depending on what adapter you are using. If Intel, you can check their site.

J


----------



## concretefire

Jdpurvis said:


> Does your Wifi/BT have an external antenna? THe one that came with my board had one - as did the new combo device. Perhaps you have a bad antenna, or a bad connection to the antenna. Just a thought..
> J


Yes. As a matter of fact it does. I disabled on board WIFI cause I'm a hard LAN kinda guy........ and because I knew I was never going use the WIFI on my board for internet content, I disabled it and never even bothered to plug in the antenna. 

To be clear: Are you telling me they are BOTH related / connected? Because in my head, BT is BT and Wifi is whole other thing...... 

Why else would you be able to disable or enable BT / WIfi in the bios? They are 2 seperate entities, no? So you're telling me to hook up that antenna, turn on BT and wifi (?) in bios and give it another shot??? Ok.....but my understanding was that the WIFI antenna was strictly for WIFI ..... so, I'm confused here.


----------



## Jamin3D

Read the test I did—yes they both use same antenna.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## concretefire

Jamin3D said:


> Read the test I did—yes they both use same antenna.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. I saw that. So, to be perfectly clear: I'm flat out wrong. > Attach the antenna as designed and enable......???......BT (only?) in Bios, or Both BT And WIFI? 

If you know this stuff is in the manual, please feel free to rub it my face. > RTFM lol. But.....yeah?


----------



## Jdpurvis

I would try connecting the antenna and enabling both - if it works, you can disable the wifi and see if it still works. Just because you enable the wifi doesn't mean you have to use it.. I would also check to see if you have the most recent BT driver, though I doubt your problem is driver-related.
J


----------



## AmericanLoco

The WiFi module is a plug-in module on the board that has two antenna ports. Both antenna ports are used for WiFi, but the module multiplexes the Bluetooth signal on to one of the ports. So you must have the antenna connected for proper Bluetooth functionality.

Personally, I found the "Sharkfin" antenna to be really annoying. So I replaced it with two of these:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-pack-RP-...440122?hash=item1cd019dcba:g:LVEAAOSw01pdTUKW

If you want even more range, you can use something like this:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-9dBi-RP...ItemsV2WithMLR&_trksid=p2047675.c100008.m2219


----------



## Multiplectic

Hey guys, is anybody here running the 1600AF on this board?
I'm currently on BIOS 1407, but I'm afraid to upgrade and lose support for the AF (I don't have any other CPU(s) whatsoever).


----------



## junneh

Can Asus TUF boards (x570) also make use of the Armory Crate app and the Aura creator? or is this only reserved for the ROG Strix models?


----------



## Jdpurvis

Certainly Armoury Crate is compatible- I have run it. I do not know about Aura Creator. Since I am not into the pretty lights, I have turned that stuff off as much as possible.
Best,
J


----------



## junneh

Jdpurvis said:


> Certainly Armoury Crate is compatible- I have run it. I do not know about Aura Creator. Since I am not into the pretty lights, I have turned that stuff off as much as possible.
> Best,
> J



Thanks for the reply. Im pretty sure it will work how I want then!


Got another question tho; Does asus by now allow a semi passive chipset fan operation (the small fan on Southbridge)? It wasnt in the bios on launch afaik.. has that been updated?


----------



## Jdpurvis

I'm not sure what you mean by semi-passive. Mine came with a chipset fan in place. There are controls for multiple fans in the bios - and you can set their speed regulation as you like - for quieter or more aggressive ramp up with CPU temp. Not sure how chipset fan is regulated, but it does seem to be regulated based on temp.

J


----------



## junneh

Jdpurvis said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by semi-passive. Mine came with a chipset fan in place. There are controls for multiple fans in the bios - and you can set their speed regulation as you like - for quieter or more aggressive ramp up with CPU temp. Not sure how chipset fan is regulated, but it does seem to be regulated based on temp.
> 
> J


I mean ie that the PCH (chipset) fan doesnt spin below 60c. Other board manufs allow it. Wondering if Asus had it updated, since all the (launch) reviews shows their x570 doesnt allow it.


----------



## Farih

junneh said:


> I mean ie that the PCH (chipset) fan doesnt spin below 60c. Other board manufs allow it. Wondering if Asus had it updated, since all the (launch) reviews shows their x570 doesnt allow it.


Mine starts spinning at 55-56 degrees celcius.


----------



## Jdpurvis

Mine spins at ~3000 all the time.


----------



## QB the Slayer

Jdpurvis said:


> Mine spins at ~3000 all the time.


PCH fan spins up at 56°C... and it spins up in steps... 400,1000, 1500, and 3000 (might be a few more in there). I am pretty sure sure 3000 RPM is for >60°C

If yours is always spinning at 3000 then your chipset is always >60°C. If you have a graphics card that blocks the PCH fan (like I do) disabling zero RPM mode for the 
graphics card can help with temps. I stumbled upon this by accident, but it works.

QB


----------



## Jdpurvis

You are absolutely right! I increased graphics card fan minimum to 60% (still not loud enough to be annoying), and pch temp came down into 50's, and its fan speed dropped to about 1800. Furthermore, pch temp and fan speed stay down when CPU is stressed (e,g, Cinebench 20). Good tip! Of course, I could move my graphics card, but that would put it right over my PCI 4.0 SSD.
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## nikpoth

2603
2020/08/07
TUF GAMING X570-PLUS (WI-FI) BIOS 2603
"Improve system performance and stability
Improve Fan control function
Improve DRAM stability
Update AM4 AGESA combo V2 PI 1.0.8.0
https://www.asus.com/cz/Motherboards/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WI-FI/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## Jdpurvis

Thanks for the "heads up"! Have you tried it?
Best,

Joe


----------



## 8800GT

nikpoth said:


> 2603
> 2020/08/07
> TUF GAMING X570-PLUS (WI-FI) BIOS 2603
> "Improve system performance and stability
> Improve Fan control function
> Improve DRAM stability
> Update AM4 AGESA combo V2 PI 1.0.8.0
> https://www.asus.com/cz/Motherboards/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WI-FI/HelpDesk_BIOS/


Weird that they haven't posted it for the non WIFI version yet. I would think it would be the same, or at the least extremely similar.


----------



## 8800GT

junneh said:


> Can Asus TUF boards (x570) also make use of the Armory Crate app and the Aura creator? or is this only reserved for the ROG Strix models?


Just to answer the question.


----------



## nikpoth

8800GT said:


> Weird that they haven't posted it for the non WIFI version yet. I would think it would be the same, or at the least extremely similar.


https://www.asus.com/cz/Motherboards/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## concretefire

Hey check out what I found:

Repeat this test on your machine. Fresh start of Windows 10 - Open Cinebench20 and HWinfo. Run the test and watch the clock speeds ........ for me I'd say 2 cores show almost 4.4 ghz and the rest of them more or less show 4.1 - 4.2 range in HWinfo.....

Cool. 

Now - Same thing / different test. Restart windows fresh. Pull up HWinfo again but this time, pull up and run "Intel Burn test" ---- set the "Times to Run" from 10 to 5 and *MAKE SURE* you tick the the little box that says "Output Results to results log"

Let it run. Now go look at the "results log" --- Mine will clearly say average core speed is something like 3.68 , sometimes It gets up to 3.8 ghz.......... but HWinfo shows the 4.3ghz...... so........ ***?


----------



## QB the Slayer

IBT probably is just looking at different numbers... you can run these tests and pull up task manager and probably see even different numbers... Clock speeds on these new gen CPUs is a weird thing.

QB


----------



## concretefire

QB the Slayer said:


> IBT probably is just looking at different numbers... you can run these tests and pull up task manager and probably see even different numbers... Clock speeds on these new gen CPUs is a weird thing.
> 
> QB


Yeah. It's just something "weird" I managed to catch with my eyes. --- PS....... I am certain you "QB The Slayer" knows this already, but for others who come along behind me:

QB The Slayer - recommended that I try a negative offset of -0.131 - to try to help me lower my CPU temps. It works. In fact, QB mentioned that *HE* could not boot into windows desktop at -0.137 (the next lowest step up from 0.131).......yet I *AM* able to boot into windows desktop at negative offset of -0.137...... (hella low CPU temps. 20's C+ @ idle)

THE PROBLEM : Gamers Nexus Youtube Channel explored this lowering VCore thing and essentially this is the bottom line: A negative offset of -0.05 is FINE......... *ANYTHING* above that, you are going start to suffer big losses in benches / testing. 

Only way around this as I see it is to buy a better than stock cooler / and or / max out your case fans and CPU fans rpm from start up. 100% full throttle fans and a negative -0.05 under-clock is about all the benefit of "lowering" heat you're going to get BEFORE starting to see performance issues. (Again, argue with the long haired hippy guy at Gamers Nexus) 

QB The Slayer did not explain that part to me - perhaps because he was unaware of Gamers Nexus findings - or perhaps he knew and for whatever reason, forgot to mention it. Anyway, QB really helped me get up and running and now that I'm comfortable exploring / testing / tweaking and can communicate my findings.....I will report things I think will be helpful to others just like QB did with me. He's been a big help.


----------



## neobpm

Someone tried the newest bios version?


----------



## akkuman

Yes, but its a pain in the B... unstable aF i drop from 3666 to 3400 Mhz.


----------



## neobpm

akkuman said:


> Yes, but its a pain in the B... unstable aF i drop from 3666 to 3400 Mhz.


LoL... Okok, I'll wait for the fixed build, thanks!


----------



## QB the Slayer

concretefire said:


> THE PROBLEM : Gamers Nexus Youtube Channel explored this lowering VCore thing and essentially this is the bottom line: A negative offset of -0.05 is FINE......... *ANYTHING* above that, you are going start to suffer big losses in benches / testing.


And while these guys do know what they are doing they do miss a lot of things too. If you recall, I did not just do an undervolt, I also did a manual PBO (in fact I took buildzoid's suggestions). And I can tell you that every bench and test I do is improved, sometimes by a very nice margin.

The lesson you need to take from this, do your own testing and verification!

As for the -0.13750V offset, I can boot into Windows with that one, but it is not stable... It may be days later when I have a random re-start or BSOD... 

QB


----------



## TitusTroy

delete


----------



## Lionvibez

Apparently 2602 bios was a beta and released accidentally and has since been pulled.


----------



## PanZwu

Lionvibez said:


> Apparently 2602 bios was a beta and released accidentally and has since been pulled.


yep installed 2603 and there is no more PBO powerdraw setting to enter manually


----------



## Lionvibez

I downloaded the 2602 bios but never installed it, I try to wait a couple days before loading them for reasons like this. So still on 2407 and have no complaints.


----------



## Jdpurvis

Lionvibez said:


> I downloaded the 2602 bios but never installed it, I try to wait a couple days before loading them for reasons like this. So still on 2407 and have no complaints.


I installed 2602 - it seems to be working ok, so I will leave well enough alone until another version appears. You were wise to wait.


----------



## 8800GT

Currently running a 3900x @ 4.4ghz 1.325v. Motherboard is handling it fine. CPU consumes up to 200ish watts under full load. Seems like solid VRM's at face value. Can't get my 3900x to get to 1900 BCLK, but I think that's more of a cpu issue than a motherboard issue.


----------



## nikpoth

Bios 2607 is out
2607
2020/08/17 
18.83 MBytes
TUF GAMING X570-PLUS (WI-FI) BIOS 2607
"Improve system performance and stability
Improve Fan control function
Improve DRAM stability
Update AM4 AGESA combo V2 PI 1.0.8.0
https://www.asus.com.cn/Motherboards/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WI-FI/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## neobpm

who is the brave?


----------



## tun.tin

Yup....tried 2607, still not looking good...back to good old trusted 1407.


----------



## neobpm

tun.tin said:


> Yup....tried 2607, still not looking good...back to good old trusted 1407.


I think you are using 2407, I also using it and I only update the bios when ASUS release a good version.


----------



## Jdpurvis

Just installed 2607. Booted ok with optimized defaults - now have some of my modifications in, with no adverse events. Will keep you posted.

Joe


----------



## akkuman

Just installed 2607. Comming from the 26.. "Beta" Bios. So far no casualties. Speed up from 3400 to 3733 (wip)


----------



## PanZwu

PanZwu said:


> yep installed 2603 and there is no more PBO powerdraw setting to enter manually


so pbo ppt settings are back with 2607. system stable so far


----------



## pipes

update at last bios version and cannot take ram at 3800 cl15 like as last bios.
Bad bios version


----------



## akkuman

Im back on 1407. 2... doesent work 4 my hardware :thumbsdow


----------



## Peej

*Newbie Questions : X570-PLUS with Ryzen 5 3400G*

Hello,
I just built my first PC.
ASUS X570-PLUS with a Ryzen 5 3400G processor. 16Gb of Corsair RAM and an M.2 drive.
All in a Thermaltake 200 RGB case.
So far all seems ok.

But I'm a bit confused about a coupla things and I have one odd problem.

The odd problem first..
I have two monitors plugged in .. one on the displayport connection on the MB .. its a HP ZR2740w 
and a dell 24 inch led on the hdmi port on the MB.
The problem is that sometimes when the system wakes up from Sleep or the screensaver.. the HP monitor won't come back up.
Its just a black screen.. and the machine is acting as it would if the screen was functional...

Ok, then the things I'm confused about.. 
The flashing red led... in the case.. there is a red flashing light.. appears to be on the back of the MB.. behind the fan near the M.2 drive...
Is this just for effect or do I have a problem?? Looking at the display on the radeon software I see the current temp is fluctuating between 41C and 52C.

Fan control ? 
There was an odd lookin app running on the desktop that was allowing me to turn the fans up and down..but not I seem to have managed to close it.. anyone know what that was and how I restart it?

Drivers...
the AMD Radeon software tells me the drivers are up to date..
But the Armoury Crate tells me the AMD Graphics driver is out of date... 
So.. which one do I believe?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Jdpurvis

Peej said:


> Hello,
> I just built my first PC.
> ASUS X570-PLUS with a Ryzen 5 3400G processor. 16Gb of Corsair RAM and an M.2 drive.
> All in a Thermaltake 200 RGB case.
> So far all seems ok.
> 
> But I'm a bit confused about a coupla things and I have one odd problem.
> 
> The odd problem first..
> I have two monitors plugged in .. one on the displayport connection on the MB .. its a HP ZR2740w
> and a dell 24 inch led on the hdmi port on the MB.
> The problem is that sometimes when the system wakes up from Sleep or the screensaver.. the HP monitor won't come back up.
> Its just a black screen.. and the machine is acting as it would if the screen was functional...
> 
> Ok, then the things I'm confused about..
> The flashing red led... in the case.. there is a red flashing light.. appears to be on the back of the MB.. behind the fan near the M.2 drive...
> Is this just for effect or do I have a problem?? Looking at the display on the radeon software I see the current temp is fluctuating between 41C and 52C.
> 
> Fan control ?
> There was an odd lookin app running on the desktop that was allowing me to turn the fans up and down..but not I seem to have managed to close it.. anyone know what that was and how I restart it?
> 
> Drivers...
> the AMD Radeon software tells me the drivers are up to date..
> But the Armoury Crate tells me the AMD Graphics driver is out of date...
> So.. which one do I believe?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


A couple of hints to get you started:
In order to find out about all your temps and clocks, etc, get a copy of HWINFO64 (it's free). Sensors will provide more3 information than you know what to do with.
I suspect the Radeon (AMD) temps are from the video card 
You can get chipset driver from AMD site, here: https://www.amd.com/en/support - you can also get most recent Radeon video drivers there.
You can get ASUS bios here: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WI-FI/HelpDesk_BIOS/ Most recent version is 2607. I am using it and have not had any problems. Some others who are overclocking have reverted to earlier versions. Updating bios is easy - described in the MB manual.
Fans on video card are usually controlled by the video card software (probably the program you saw. It might be listed under the name of the video card manufacturer (e.g. EVGA, ASUS,...). Fans on the motherboard are controlled from the monitor page in the bios. Lots of other interesting settings in the bios. I tend to like to change things there rather than in the Ryzen Master program. Lots and lots of information on this forum. Happy reading.

Joe


----------



## Peej

Thanks Joe,
Its very nice of you to take the time to reply.
There's just so many different things to look at .. gets overwhelming.
But I've done as you suggested and updated the Bios anyway.. now will install Ryzen Master and see what it might tell me..
That HWINFO thing is .. ehh.. confusing.. heh heh.. 

Anyway, thanks for the help.


----------



## ernorator

Hi there

I'm here trying to help my friend who is not very good at english.
He has x570 TUF Gaming and just update the BIOS to 2607 which basically disabled his RAM OC. Was happly runing 3733 cl14 with G. Skill B-die Trident Z kit (F4-3200C14D-16GTZ) but now is strugling to make xmp stable 3200 cl14. 

So He decided to rollback BIOS but there is a problem. When he is trying standard update with older BIOS, system is telling him that the new BIOS is inappropriate. 

Is there some special way to do it on ASUS x570 motherboards? 

I'am not familiar with this problem because on my x570 Gigabyte I just update bios with whatever file I want and it just happens. 

HALP O_O


----------



## akkuman

https://www.win-raid.com/t455f16-Guide-How-to-flash-a-modded-AMI-UEFI-BIOS.html

i followed the annex section of the guide. and converted the cab file following the videos instructions.


----------



## Jdpurvis

Simplest way to update the bios is to use the EZFlash function from the bios, as described starting on page 3-20 of the MB manual. Make sure the bios is unzipped (should have an extension of .cap). If he puts the bios in the root directory of his hard disk, it will be easy to find from the flasher. Putting a couple of versions there makes it easy to reboot and flash another one if there are problems. That should work.
Joe


----------



## Zero Infinity

ernorator said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'm here trying to help my friend who is not very good at english.
> He has x570 TUF Gaming and just update the BIOS to 2607 which basically disabled his RAM OC. Was happly runing 3733 cl14 with G. Skill B-die Trident Z kit (F4-3200C14D-16GTZ) but now is strugling to make xmp stable 3200 cl14.
> 
> So He decided to rollback BIOS but there is a problem. When he is trying standard update with older BIOS, system is telling him that the new BIOS is inappropriate.
> 
> Is there some special way to do it on ASUS x570 motherboards?
> 
> I'am not familiar with this problem because on my x570 Gigabyte I just update bios with whatever file I want and it just happens.
> 
> HALP O_O


If he's on 2607, then re-set the bios. Turn of power, and short the two bios reset jumpers using a screwdriver (It's at the bottom right next to the 90 degree sata ports).

Turn on power, by then the bios itself will tell you to enter settings. Delete all saved profiles, reboot. Then enter bios and fine tune it to your liking.


----------



## PanZwu1

Hi, 
I have issues with overclocking the memory on my x570-plus motherboard. Surely, people smarter than I am know the answer...

Setup:
ASUS TUF GAMING X570-PLUS, BIOS 1201
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
4 x 16 GB PC4-17000 DDR4 SDRAM G Skill F4-3200C16-16GIS

Recently, I upgraded my PC with additional 2 banks of memory, ending up with 64GB of RAM total. Before, with only 2 banks I was able to run my RAM at 3200 MHz speed by applying DOCP profile in BIOS. 

After adding 2 additional banks, the DOCP profile no longer works, memory runs at 2132 MHz speed even though the profile is configured in BIOS. I tried using the Typhon Burner + DRAM Calculator for Ryzen to figure out proper memory timings and voltage. 

However, system fails at POST after applying the custom timings (14-17-18-17-36), not even mentioning other settings listed in DRAM Calc. 

Any idea how could I achieve 3200 MHz again?


----------



## Jdpurvis

PanZwu1 said:


> Hi,
> I have issues with overclocking the memory on my x570-plus motherboard. Surely, people smarter than I am know the answer...
> 
> Setup:
> ASUS TUF GAMING X570-PLUS, BIOS 1201
> AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
> 4 x 16 GB PC4-17000 DDR4 SDRAM G Skill F4-3200C16-16GIS
> 
> Recently, I upgraded my PC with additional 2 banks of memory, ending up with 64GB of RAM total. Before, with only 2 banks I was able to run my RAM at 3200 MHz speed by applying DOCP profile in BIOS.
> 
> After adding 2 additional banks, the DOCP profile no longer works, memory runs at 2132 MHz speed even though the profile is configured in BIOS. I tried using the Typhon Burner + DRAM Calculator for Ryzen to figure out proper memory timings and voltage.
> 
> However, system fails at POST after applying the custom timings (14-17-18-17-36), not even mentioning other settings listed in DRAM Calc.
> 
> Any idea how could I achieve 3200 MHz again?


Your bios is fairly old. Current bios for this board (https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WI-FI/HelpDesk_BIOS/ ) is 2607, which has worked well for me. However, you could try an earlier one. A couple of caveats: Check to be sure you don't need to go to an intermediate bios; and - very important - record all your settings and go to "optimized settings before updating. Profiles do not translate well from one version to another. You might also check to see if your chipset drivers are up to date (AMD is best source (https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570 )
Good luck, and keep us posted.

Joe


----------



## PanZwu

PanZwu1 said:


> Hi,
> I have issues with overclocking the memory on my x570-plus motherboard. Surely, people smarter than I am know the answer...
> 
> Setup:
> ASUS TUF GAMING X570-PLUS, BIOS 1201
> AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
> 4 x 16 GB PC4-17000 DDR4 SDRAM G Skill F4-3200C16-16GIS
> 
> Recently, I upgraded my PC with additional 2 banks of memory, ending up with 64GB of RAM total. Before, with only 2 banks I was able to run my RAM at 3200 MHz speed by applying DOCP profile in BIOS.
> 
> After adding 2 additional banks, the DOCP profile no longer works, memory runs at 2132 MHz speed even though the profile is configured in BIOS. I tried using the Typhon Burner + DRAM Calculator for Ryzen to figure out proper memory timings and voltage.
> 
> However, system fails at POST after applying the custom timings (14-17-18-17-36), not even mentioning other settings listed in DRAM Calc.
> 
> Any idea how could I achieve 3200 MHz again?


odd nickname


----------



## concretefire

PanZwu1 said:


> Hi,
> I have issues with overclocking the memory on my x570-plus motherboard. Surely, people smarter than I am know the answer...
> 
> Setup:
> ASUS TUF GAMING X570-PLUS, BIOS 1201
> AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
> 4 x 16 GB PC4-17000 DDR4 SDRAM G Skill F4-3200C16-16GIS
> 
> Recently, I upgraded my PC with additional 2 banks of memory, ending up with 64GB of RAM total. Before, with only 2 banks I was able to run my RAM at 3200 MHz speed by applying DOCP profile in BIOS.
> 
> After adding 2 additional banks, the DOCP profile no longer works, memory runs at 2132 MHz speed even though the profile is configured in BIOS. I tried using the Typhon Burner + DRAM Calculator for Ryzen to figure out proper memory timings and voltage.
> 
> However, system fails at POST after applying the custom timings (14-17-18-17-36), not even mentioning other settings listed in DRAM Calc.
> 
> Any idea how could I achieve 3200 MHz again?



I found your problem. The ram you listed in your specs is not on the Asus Memory QVL. (that I could find) ....... furthermore, if you download the memory qvl notice to the far right in the drop description. "4 dim" ....... you will find very few 4 stick combos that actually AMD says "Ok, it works with 4 dims" ......... and those ram sets are identified if you will follow down the line of that "4 dim" slot option and work your way down until you find a star symbol > * .... which indicates, YES, it will work with 4 sticks of THIS ram....... then move left and find out what model that ram is. Good luck.


----------



## Solohuman

concretefire said:


> I found your problem. The ram you listed in your specs is not on the Asus Memory QVL. (that I could find) ....... furthermore, if you download the memory qvl notice to the far right in the drop description. "4 dim" ....... you will find very few 4 stick combos that actually AMD says "Ok, it works with 4 dims" ......... and those ram sets are identified if you will follow down the line of that "4 dim" slot option and work your way down until you find a star symbol > * .... which indicates, YES, it will work with 4 sticks of THIS ram....... then move left and find out what model that ram is. Good luck.


QVL lists are notorious for not being updated. I've used sticks on mobos without being on QVL lists & haven't had a problem, even with some OC. Of course everyone's situation will be different & there are no guarantees. PanZwu1 should update his bios asap. Often 'system stability' issues & RAM compatibility problems are mostly dealt with.


----------



## RAINFIRE

Anybody know where this is in the new August 2020 BIOS settings? Whoa to this new forum . . . How do I search this thread even. I don't like the new forum.

PPC Adjustment = PState 0

If it's there I don't know where or how to enable the function. I think on the Crosshair it is under AMD CBS > Zen Common Options but I don't see it on the Asus TUF Gaming X570-Plus (Wifi).


----------



## M3TAl

Not sure this board has any P State adjustments but I honestly haven't rooted around in the BIOS much.


----------



## RAINFIRE

cosminmocan said:


> CPPC Preferred Cores = Enabled
> AMD Cool'n'Quiet = Enabled
> PPC Adjustment = PState 0


Did you ever find the PPC Adjustment ? In the Crosshair VIII it is under AMD CBS > Zen Common Options. It doesn't seem to be included in the TUF X570? Maybe it's hidden somewhere else? I don't think so. The CPPC option they added in July. AMD Cool'n'Quiet is deprecated. To my knowledge, the whole OC procedure is INVALID without this: PPC Adjustment = PState 0


----------



## Solohuman

RAINFIRE said:


> Did you ever find the PPC Adjustment ? In the Crosshair VIII it is under AMD CBS > Zen Common Options. It doesn't seem to be included in the TUF X570? Maybe it's hidden somewhere else? I don't think so. The CPPC option they added in July. AMD Cool'n'Quiet is deprecated. To my knowledge, the whole OC procedure is INVALID without this: PPC Adjustment = PState 0


It's not on this board, at least with 2607 bios. I mean it's considered a mid to low end board anyway.


----------



## Gunderman456

Solohuman said:


> It's not on this board, at least with 2607 bios. I mean it's considered a mid to low end board anyway.


Should $200 net you a mid to low end board?


----------



## Solohuman

Gunderman456 said:


> Should $200 net you a mid to low end board?


Suppose it depends what part of the world your shopping in right?
A local supplier near me has 13 X570 boards cheaper & 17 dearer so my call was pretty accurate.


----------



## nikpoth

Version 28022020/10/2319.86 MBytes
TUF GAMING X570-PLUS (WI-FI) BIOS 2802
"1. Updated AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI *1.1.0.0* Patch B
2. Improve system performance and stability
3. Improved DRAM compatibility"





TUF GAMING X570-PLUS (WI-FI)｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global


TUF Gaming series distills essential elements of the latest AMD and Intel® platforms, and combines them with game-ready features and proven durability. Engineered with military-grade components, an upgraded power solution and a comprehensive set of cooling options, this motherboard delivers...




www.asus.com


----------



## Bal3Wolf

just picked this board and a 3700x up from bestbuy to upgrade my plex server so far pretty happy with it have some memory issues tho i think not liking the 3200 xmp profile not sure if its memory or board/cpu yet tho.


----------



## Multiplectic

Did you install the RAM modules in the A2 and B2 slots?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

yea i just checked i was in A1 and B1 not A2 and B2 lol i never thought of needing to do that my x570 strix gaming-e has no issue on any of the slots. Just flashed to the newest bios that came out today and we have pbo fmax enhancer setting in it now cant recall if i saw it in the older bios i had or now sence im pretty new to this board.


----------



## RAINFIRE

NEW FIXED OC UEFI/BIOS for Asus TUF Gaming X570-Plus (Wifi) Oct. 2020 @AMD recommended High Performance Power Plan Works Now!!
#Ryzen #TUF #X570 Sorry about the occasional Hisses and Bad Sound from my Phone Microphone.

Asus 2082 UEFI BIOS, Oct. 23, 2020: TUF GAMING X570-PLUS (WI-FI) BIOS & FIRMWARE | Motherboards | ASUS Global
RECOVERY METHOD: [Motherboard] Troubleshooting-When

@AMD & @1usmus Recommended CPU Options for High Performance Power Plan
---------------------------------------------
1. Global C-state Control = Enabled (Advanced\AMD CBS)
2. CPPC = Enabled (Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options)
3. CPPC Preferred Cores = Enabled (Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options) 
4. AMD Cool'n'Quiet = Enabled (Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options\DF Cstates = Enabled for Less Power or Disabled for Always More Power about 100 point difference in Cinebench R20) 
5. Power Supply Idle Control = Low Current Idle (Advanced\AMD CBS\CPU Common Options)
6. PPC Adjustment = PState 0
(Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options\APBDIS = 1
AND
(Advanced\AMD CBS\NBIO Common Options\SMU Common Options\Fixed SOC Pstate = P0)






https://developer.amd.com/wp-content/resources/56745_0.80.pdf
HPCAC Technical Community

@1usmus Custom High Performance Power Plan
1usmus Custom Power Plan for Ryzen 3000 Zen 2 Processors

@AMD Custom High Performance Power Plan: Robert Hallock on PC World discussing 3950X launch and new 3rd Gen Threadrippers. He states to use the above optimal settings starting at 1:24:32


----------



## Kruemel250

Does anyone of you know, if Users are able to Downgrade to another Biosversion after upgrading to this one?


----------



## RAINFIRE

Kruemel250 said:


> Does anyone of you know, if Users are able to Downgrade to another Biosversion after upgrading to this one?


I'm not sure on this new one. One of the older versions (Version 1404 2019/11/08) listed on the Asus' website specifically says you can NOT downgrade after that version, but I don't really know for sure. One of the commenters on the new video says he lost 300 points on Cinebench R20, but personally, I gained 350 points.


----------



## PanZwu

so i installed this new bios, the new Stilt PBO option gives me bluescreens on Boot. else i am not seeing any gains here. also my 3600 is trash tier.


----------



## orphinwales

hay im still on bios 1407, is it worth updating?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

seems like it im new to my tuff board but seen others say it was as stable as the 1407 and had better memory overclocking.


----------



## Lionvibez

I also see 50mhz higher boost clocks on this bios.

Previous max for me before was 4490.


----------



## orphinwales

Are there any problems downgrading BIOS back to 1407 if i update to 2802?
BIOS 1404 is the only one that directly says you cant downgrade from but im not sure i trust them so want to check.

iv seen reports of better latency on new BIOS so kind of interested.


----------



## Multiplectic

Anyone running Zen+ with the newer 2xxx BIOSes?


----------



## neobpm

Should I update to the new BIOS? I'm actually on 2407 and the PC runs perfect...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

if it runs fine you dont need to.


----------



## TheGlow

It figures. I sat on 2407 for months before finally jumping to 2607, and now theres a 2802 and 2812.
The only issues I had on 2407 was me trying to OC 3600 mem to 3733. It would pass all stress tests but randomly crash in game. Back to 3600 and on 2607 I tried the CTR tool and got a 600+ bump in cinebench. So I was going to leave that a bit before trying memory again for something like 3666. I guess now I have to wait again to hear how these 2 bios are.


----------



## DuRoc

Is this a decent 32gb 3600mhz ram kit for this motherboard?


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Z45XB3G/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3TOECTKC4OEBD&psc=1


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i looked at those but i ended up getting micron e ram mine overclock to 3800 easy and i was able to get pretty tight timings on them. Im using them on my 570-e gaming but they should work on the tuff board also problem free.









Crucial 32GB Ballistix DDR4 3600 MHz UDIMM Gaming Desktop Memory Kit (2 x 16GB, Black)


Buy Crucial 32GB Ballistix DDR4 3600 MHz UDIMM Gaming Desktop Memory Kit (2 x 16GB, Black) featuring 32GB (2 x 16GB) Capacity, 3600 MHz Clock Speed, PC4-28800, 288-Pin UDIMM, 1.35V, 16-18-18-38 Timings, Unbuffered, Non-ECC, Low Profile, XMP 2.0 Support. Review Crucial Ballistix




www.bhphotovideo.com












Crucial 32GB Ballistix DDR4 3600 MHz UDIMM Gaming Desktop Memory Kit (2 x 16GB, White)


Buy Crucial 32GB Ballistix DDR4 3600 MHz UDIMM Gaming Desktop Memory Kit (2 x 16GB, White) featuring 32GB (2 x 16GB) Capacity, 3600 MHz Clock Speed, PC4-28800, 288-Pin UDIMM, 1.35V, 16-18-18-38 Timings, Unbuffered, Non-ECC, Low Profile, XMP 2.0 Support. Review Crucial Ballistix




www.bhphotovideo.com


----------



## DuRoc

Those look good but expected availability is 2-4 weeks.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

it said same when i orderd mine they had them back in stock in 3 days newegg sales them also, just set it to alert you when they come in stock so you might be able to get them faster then it says.


----------



## RAINFIRE

DuRoc said:


> Is this a decent 32gb 3600mhz ram kit for this motherboard?
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07Z45XB3G/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3TOECTKC4OEBD&psc=1


It's great. That's what I run. It's the same as the Neo version, but without the RGB.

P.S. I updated the way I OC Ryzen 3000 and will use for Ryzen 5000. Key Points to Overclock Zen 2 & 3, Ryzen 3000 & 5000 Series CPU's



  





Key Points to Overclock Zen 2 & 3, Ryzen 3000 & 5000 Series CPU's


----------



## Rufen

Asus done some voodoo magic on new TUF x570 2802 bios. with Stilt PBO turned on. 
Last time I saw this CPU boost to 4600mhz I needed the AIO fans turned all way up 2200+ RPM on CH6. 
This was with my default 1300 RPM


----------



## Jdpurvis

Bios 2812 (beta) seems stable so far, with no clear differences compared with 2802. Max CPU in 4600range as noted above - pretty good for stock cooling. Recent Bios's seem to have lots more settings, but I am not brave enough to start changing them at present.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Do difference with 5950x with 2812


----------



## Jdpurvis

I have no way to know, since I do not have access to a 5000 series CPU.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

For some reason now, when i run CB20 i can get more than 4.85-4.9GHz on a single core. I score only 632. When I ran it the first time it was hitting 5-5.1GHz and score 647.


----------



## orphinwales

Just updated to 2802 bios and that stilt PBO setting (1x scaler and the auto enhancers disabled are my only changes) is the fastest iv seen my 3700x, even beat the old bios that shoved in the volts (604 or 807). stilt PBO cinebench r15 CPU - 2191 & 204 about 50 points over BIOS 1407 in all core and for the first time i saw a single core boost of 4390 GHZ (stock/old PBO only hits about 4310GHZ single core).
CTR says my 3700X is bronze so i dont expect much from it but cool to see improvement, always assumed it was so bad id never see close to 4400GHZ.


----------



## Acidstorm

Just bought this board, as I was on an X370 Asus Pro board before and Ryzen 5 1600 CPU. I wanted to buy a 5000 series CPU, but AMD was giving me the run-around after I contacted ASUS and asked how I could get the board updated because it was shipped with an older BIOS. They told me to contact AMD so I could get a bootkit. They wouldn't give me one without the new CPU proof of purchase, and a screen shot of it installed in the socket. I thought this was utterly ridiculous. Take a deposit on it, send it to me then gimme my cash back after I'm done updating the BIOS! How hard is that?

Anyhow, I got fed up with 2 days between responses and just bought myself a 3600 XT for 240 bucks. I've been messing around with trying to overclock it. I see the two best cores hitting 4.6 on their own, but can't manage anything higher than a 4.4 all core with 1.35v... Although, I also noticed this board left on auto for voltage was doing some really serious voltage readings of 1.4 to 1.5... I even saw 1.6 at one point! I was like what the heck is going on! I even tried to set the offset manually as 0.20, and it booted with an overvolt error... saying it as at 1.7 volts?! My old board never did anything weird like that.

After I looked up some of 1umus settings, the CPU voltage seems to be behaving now. Thankfully I have an EK 240 AIO cooler hooked up. These voltages caused me to turn the PC off and go to BIOS immediately, so hopefully no degradation happened. The cores still seem to be boosting to the same levels as before with voltage around 1.32 to 1.35. I changed the C states to on, now it actually throttles down and using the PBO and custom Power for windows by 1usmus has available.

Although, I think I missed this PBO Stilt setting in the BIOS somewhere. See if that helps, but with the settings I have now, it has beat everything else I've tried before both in single core and multi-core scores with Cinebench R20 and gaming seems to be smoother as well.


----------



## Gunderman456

It's an x570 mobo. Asus should have the 5000x Bios update available on their website, period.

Edit: Ok, I see this mobo does not support first gen Ryzen and thus the run around to AMD which is the normal route to take for these types of upgrades.


----------



## Acidstorm

Gunderman456 said:


> It's an x570 mobo. Asus should have the 5000x Bios update available on their website, period.
> 
> Edit: Ok, I see this mobo does not support first gen Ryzen and thus the run around to AMD which is the normal route to take for these types of upgrades.


Yeah, it would of been nice if the board supported first gen so I wouldn't of had to bother contacting them in the first place. I'm liking the 3600XT, it's a huge improvement over my 1600 anyways, the only reason I think I would need a 5000 series is if I get into rendering and video editing heavily again. At least there is still one more CPU upgrade path left for me on this mobo before upgrading to a whole new platform in 3 to 5 years.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

This MB fails to boot with SAM enabled.


----------



## QB the Slayer

Do you have a 6800 series graphics card now as well?

QB


----------



## dajez

Got my 5900x yday, got infinity fabric running at 2000MHz without problems 👌


----------



## Vilsvinn

ZealotKi11er said:


> This MB fails to boot with SAM enabled.


How did you activated it?

I'm on 2812 and I just have the 4G option but not the Re-size BAR support.


----------



## tyezh

dajez said:


> Got my 5900x yday, got infinity fabric running at 2000MHz without problems 👌


what kind of ram are you using? ive got some d-die ripjaws 3600 16-19-19-19 running at 16-19-19/w tightened timings at 1900 on a 3600 no problem.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Vilsvinn said:


> How did you activated it?
> 
> I'm on 2812 and I just have the 4G option but not the Re-size BAR support.


It shows up after u enabled 4G with 6800.


----------



## Vilsvinn

ZealotKi11er said:


> It shows up after u enabled 4G with 6800.


Oh, I see. I shall have my 5950x around December 3rd and I shall buy a 6900XT: let's hope there are no compatibility issues on the way...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Vilsvinn said:


> Oh, I see. I shall have my 5950x around December 3rd and I shall buy a 6900XT: let's hope there are no compatibility issues on the way...


Lol, the compatibility mode in the MB is what caused my compatibility issue.


----------



## Vilsvinn

ZealotKi11er said:


> Lol, the compatibility mode in the MB is what caused my compatibility issue.


Deactivate it: doesn't make things easier anyway.


----------



## Alyjen

dajez said:


> Got my 5900x yday, got infinity fabric running at 2000MHz without problems 👌


Please do some tests and check for WHEA errors. It's not that common. My TUF B550 will also boot with FCLK set to 2000MHz but the performance is worse than stable and tested 1900MHz


----------



## un1que_nyc

Hey all,

I'm having an issue that's driving me insane!!

First of all, thanks for all the posts about new BIOS versions etc, I've been lurking this thread ever since I got this MB and have found a LOT of useful information!

Now, onto my issue which I haven't found here. I recently updated to BIOS 1282..and have had a headache ever since. I THINK I've narrowed it down, but I'm going to see if the issue repeats. I believe this BIOS does NOT like you turning off the onboard WIFI controller. Here's why:

Everytime I shut it off, my PC boots up and lets me use Windows for a bit - until a complete chain of events that results in a boot loop and failing to POST. First, my display cuts out. It seems windows crashes? I'm not sure. But no response, and a cold shut down via power button is required. Then, it goes into a BIOS POST fail loop until it resets itself to default. I've changed ALL of my usual settings one by one, and realized that leaving the onboard WIFI controller enabled completely avoids the issue. Any input? My specs are below:

3800x
32GB RAM (G-Skill Trident Z NEO running at DOCP 3600)
BIOS VER 1282
970 EVO NVME
ASUS RTX 3080 TUF OC (running stock settings directly from ASUS atm)


----------



## un1que_nyc

un1que_nyc said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm having an issue that's driving me insane!!
> 
> First of all, thanks for all the posts about new BIOS versions etc, I've been lurking this thread ever since I got this MB and have found a LOT of useful information!
> 
> Now, onto my issue which I haven't found here. I recently updated to BIOS 1282..and have had a headache ever since. I THINK I've narrowed it down, but I'm going to see if the issue repeats. I believe this BIOS does NOT like you turning off the onboard WIFI controller. Here's why:
> 
> Everytime I shut it off, my PC boots up and lets me use Windows for a bit - until a complete chain of events that results in a boot loop and failing to POST. First, my display cuts out. It seems windows crashes? I'm not sure. But no response, and a cold shut down via power button is required. Then, it goes into a BIOS POST fail loop until it resets itself to default. I've changed ALL of my usual settings one by one, and realized that leaving the onboard WIFI controller enabled completely avoids the issue. Any input? My specs are below:
> 
> 3800x
> 32GB RAM (G-Skill Trident Z NEO running at DOCP 3600)
> BIOS VER 1282
> 970 EVO NVME
> ASUS RTX 3080 TUF OC (running stock settings directly from ASUS atm)


Welp, disregard that. Still had the issue..and now I'm running with complete default bios settings. Maybe it's an issue with DOCP after BIOS update? I'll try running DOCP 3200 instead. Wish me luck!


----------



## Jdpurvis

FYI I have been running for several months with onboard WiFi and BT disabled, because I installed Pci wifi (to get Intel ax200). All is stable. I am running 3900x, with 64 GB ram and DOCP. I have found that I do better with Bios update if I write down all my settings, then load all optimized defaults before installing the new bios - then go back and enter all my settings. It's annoying, but it seems that settings do not always propagate from one bios version to another. Good luck, and keep us posted. Best,


----------



## un1que_nyc

Jdpurvis said:


> FYI I have been running for several months with onboard WiFi and BT disabled, because I installed Pci wifi (to get Intel ax200). All is stable. I am running 3900x, with 64 GB ram and DOCP. I have found that I do better with Bios update if I write down all my settings, then load all optimized defaults before installing the new bios - then go back and enter all my settings. It's annoying, but it seems that settings do not always propagate from one bios version to another. Good luck, and keep us posted. Best,


Hey thanks for the input! Turns out the issue is not related to the MB at all, seems I got a bad GPU..or there’s major widespread issues with the 3080s. Multiple forum posts from various sites report the same thing - sudden no signal messages from monitor, PC freezing, GPU LED status on mobo preventing POST and successful windows boot. I’m still within return period from the retailer I bought it from, so I’m just going to return the 3080 and grab an alternative, maybe a 5700XT until all the new GPU issues are ironed out (stock, drivers etc.)


----------



## PanZwu

New Bios Version out

Version 2816 Beta Version
2020/11/25 19.86 MBytes
TUF GAMING X570-PLUS BIOS 2816
1. Support AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.1.0.0 Patch C
2. Improve system stability
3. Improve DRAM compatibility
4. Improve system performance







TUF GAMING X570-PLUS｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global


TUF Gaming series distills essential elements of the latest AMD and Intel® platforms, and combines them with game-ready features and proven durability. Engineered with military-grade components, an upgraded power solution and a comprehensive set of cooling options, this motherboard delivers...




www.asus.com


----------



## tyezh

un1que_nyc said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm having an issue that's driving me insane!!
> 
> First of all, thanks for all the posts about new BIOS versions etc, I've been lurking this thread ever since I got this MB and have found a LOT of useful information!
> 
> Now, onto my issue which I haven't found here. I recently updated to BIOS 1282..and have had a headache ever since. I THINK I've narrowed it down, but I'm going to see if the issue repeats. I believe this BIOS does NOT like you turning off the onboard WIFI controller. Here's why:
> 
> Everytime I shut it off, my PC boots up and lets me use Windows for a bit - until a complete chain of events that results in a boot loop and failing to POST. First, my display cuts out. It seems windows crashes? I'm not sure. But no response, and a cold shut down via power button is required. Then, it goes into a BIOS POST fail loop until it resets itself to default. I've changed ALL of my usual settings one by one, and realized that leaving the onboard WIFI controller enabled completely avoids the issue. Any input? My specs are below:
> 
> 3800x
> 32GB RAM (G-Skill Trident Z NEO running at DOCP 3600)
> BIOS VER 1282
> 970 EVO NVME
> ASUS RTX 3080 TUF OC (running stock settings directly from ASUS atm)


Are you referring rather to bios 2812? there is a new one that just came out, try that and see if it helps, please provide sources to other people complaining about posting and screen issues. What is the stats and model of your PSU? If it is a PSU/power related issue, which appears to be common, you can test by undervolting your videocard, which will draw upto 35% less power, or around 208w at load. Undervolting Ampere, GeForce RTX 3080 Hidden Efficiency Potential?

Can also be a faulty PCIE power adapter/cable made by nvidia. https://hardforum.com/threads/troubleshooting-request-3080-fe-reboots.2002859/


----------



## tyezh

Also, given it appears to be some strange quirk with your motherboards handling of wifi, after you flash your card to yesterdays new bios, make sure you reset your bios to default, first by shorting the two pins on the motherboard, then by resetting your bios to defaults inside the bios itself.


----------



## un1que_nyc

tyezh said:


> Also, given it appears to be some strange quirk with your motherboards handling of wifi, after you flash your card to yesterdays new bios, make sure you reset your bios to default, first by shorting the two pins on the motherboard, then by resetting your bios to defaults inside the bios itself.


 Just saw a new bios posted, but I’m not going to jump in just yet. I’ll let it simmer and let someone else report back, alas I did all of the usual trouble shooting steps and it turns out the MB was NOT at fault. It was a dead GPU, so I just went and returned the 3080. I picked up a 5700xt to hold me over until all the new GPU dust settles and drivers have matured a bit.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

running it with my 3700x so far no issues with it.


----------



## tyezh

Also, given it appears to be some strange quirk with your motherboards handling of wifi, after you flash your card to yesterdays new bios, make sure you reset your bios to default, first by shorting the two pins on the motherboard, then by resetting your bios to defaults inside the bios itself.


un1que_nyc said:


> Just saw a new bios posted, but I’m not going to jump in just yet. I’ll let it simmer and let someone else report back, alas I did all of the usual trouble shooting steps and it turns out the MB was NOT at fault. It was a dead GPU, so I just went and returned the 3080. I picked up a 5700xt to hold me over until all the new GPU dust settles and drivers have matured a bit.


How did you determine this? I know even 850w PSU's are crashing with this card, see the reviews of this psu here

there is a list of compatible PSU's here:






We need to have a thread of what PSU people have and RTX 3080 or 3090 and is WORKING. - EVGA Forums


Just PSU info only and what GPU only for reference. OK Here is the list so far. As of 12/14/20 - Check the list before adding your PSU, if it's not on the list already post it. ASUS Thor 850ASUS Thor 1200ASUS ROG STRIX White 850 Bequiet Dark Power Pro 1000Bequiet Dark Power Pro ...



forums.evga.com


----------



## un1que_nyc

tyezh said:


> How did you determine this? I know even 850w PSU's are crashing with this card, see the reviews of this psu here
> 
> there is a list of compatible PSU's here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to have a thread of what PSU people have and RTX 3080 or 3090 and is WORKING. - EVGA Forums
> 
> 
> Just PSU info only and what GPU only for reference. OK Here is the list so far. As of 12/14/20 - Check the list before adding your PSU, if it's not on the list already post it. ASUS Thor 850ASUS Thor 1200ASUS ROG STRIX White 850 Bequiet Dark Power Pro 1000Bequiet Dark Power Pro ...
> 
> 
> 
> forums.evga.com


I determined it was dead due to the erratic behavior it started showing, and the fact that multiple driver rollbacks using DDU and after countless hours fiddling with various power settings still showed the same problem. Finally, I popped in my old GTX 680 and it booted up without issues. The white LED light on the motherboard didn’t turn on anymore and I was able to use it without my system shutting off.


----------



## Dash8Q4

Does anyone know the order of priority with the m.2 slots and sata ports? Like can I have a gen4 m.2 and a gen3 m.2 at the same time as using four of the sata ports? How does all that work? I'm asking because I bought a gen4 silicon power m.2 ssd and i was having issues with it when using both m.2 slots and four sata ports. I would appreciate some clarity of someone knows, thank you.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

The top m.2 is directly connected to CPU. The bottom one uses PCH. 16x - gfx, 4x nvme, 4x pch.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i think bottom is shared with sata ports also i first put my nve in the bottom slot and it only ran at 2x no graphic card for me in 2nd slot i moved it to first slot and went right to 4x speeds.


----------



## Dri1zzit

I have a question about motherboard compatibility for the 5900x. 

I am a beginner who would like to get into overclocking for better gaming performance on 4k (perhaps it won't matter at that high resolution and all I have to worry about is overclocking the graphics card, 3080?).

Will the Asus TUF Gaming x570x Pro be a suitable motherboard to overclock the 5900x? The board is cheaper than the Crosshair VIII Hero and Dark Hero (good luck finding the latter).


----------



## tyezh

Dri1zzit said:


> I have a question about motherboard compatibility for the 5900x.
> 
> I am a beginner who would like to get into overclocking for better gaming performance on 4k (perhaps it won't matter at that high resolution and all I have to worry about is overclocking the graphics card, 3080?).
> 
> Will the Asus TUF Gaming x570x Pro be a suitable motherboard to overclock the 5900x? The board is cheaper than the Crosshair VIII Hero and Dark Hero (good luck finding the latter).


Yes I suspect it should be fine. Buildzoid suggested somewhere in this video I believe that the Tuf is overkill for the 3950, perhaps it was this 




or this video, somewhere he says its overkill for the higher end cpus


----------



## tyezh

One gent claimed "I managed to get the 3900X OC`d to 4.15Ghz completely stable without touching the voltage (still at 1.28V)". And another "Im running mine at 4.25ghz all cores with 1.2 static vcore, but im still reading what is best". Given the 5000 series is actually cooler and uses less juice, you should be able to push it quite far.









ASUS TUF Gaming X570 Plus WiFi Review | Test Setup and Overclocking | CPU & Mainboard


Test Setup and Overclocking




www.overclock3d.net





overclock3d uses the 3900x, which is a good comparison,

"Despite being neither a part of the flagship ASUS Republic of Gamers brand nor advertised as a beast of an overclocker the TUF Plus does well in extracting 4.35 GHz from all twelve cores of our test Ryzen 9 3900X. If you prefer to concentrate more upon the memory speed than raw CPU horsepower then there is much to applaud here too with the TUF Plus capable of 4460 MHz from our Corsair DDR4 kit."

Bear in mind the 5900 has uses less electricity and has slightly better thermals, though a higher clock rate, so you should be able to get higher oc performance than you can expect from a 3900. I bought this board very well knowing that it could handle that, I wouldn't have otherwise.


----------



## Dri1zzit

tyezh said:


> One gent claimed "I managed to get the 3900X OC`d to 4.15Ghz completely stable without touching the voltage (still at 1.28V)". And another "Im running mine at 4.25ghz all cores with 1.2 static vcore, but im still reading what is best". Given the 5000 series is actually cooler and uses less juice, you should be able to push it quite far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS TUF Gaming X570 Plus WiFi Review | Test Setup and Overclocking | CPU & Mainboard
> 
> 
> Test Setup and Overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.overclock3d.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overclock3d uses the 3900x, which is a good comparison,
> 
> "Despite being neither a part of the flagship ASUS Republic of Gamers brand nor advertised as a beast of an overclocker the TUF Plus does well in extracting 4.35 GHz from all twelve cores of our test Ryzen 9 3900X. If you prefer to concentrate more upon the memory speed than raw CPU horsepower then there is much to applaud here too with the TUF Plus capable of 4460 MHz from our Corsair DDR4 kit."
> 
> Bear in mind the 5900 has uses less electricity and has slightly better thermals, though a higher clock rate, so you should be able to get higher oc performance than you can expect from a 3900. I bought this board very well knowing that it could handle that, I wouldn't have otherwise.


Thank you very much for the detailed and sourced response. 
Much appreciated.


----------



## tyezh

Actually after looking at tomshardware I note that the 5900x does use more power than the 3900, i was comparing the 3600 to the 5600 in earlier research, perhaps that is where I made the assumption, incorrectly. Toms hardware notes a 19 w increase, while overclock3d notes a 5 watt increase. Glad I looked into that further. Of course, this is not a lot and does include the great bump up in frequency. Overclock3d claims "4700 MHz on both tested processors; (5900,5950) some might be able to hit 4800 MHz." To get a steady 4800 overclock, it is possible, but in the long run, is it the best choice? to be absolutely certain, I would have to find a review of someone that has used a 5900 with the Tuf Gaming Plus... ill keep you posted if I find any.

"As we can see in the AIDA power measurements, both the 5900X and 5950X draw slightly more power under load than their previous-gen counterparts. However, flipping to the 'renders per day per watt' charts shows that the chips are considerably more power-efficient than the Ryzen 3000 processors, meaning they deliver considerably more performance per watt. " Tomshardware

Buildzoid did suggest somewhere that the x570 tuf gaming should be overkill for the 3950x and even be a great overclocker in this cpu range.


----------



## tyezh

*Best Motherboards For Ryzen 9 5950X – (High-Performance & Extreme Features) *








Best Motherboard For Ryzen 9 5950X In 2023 - NeoGamr


Get your hands on the fastest CPU by Ryzen and pick the updated best motherboards for your Ryzen 9 5950x to get high-profile performance!




www.neogamr.net





Tuf Gaming x570 matches up with the heavy hitters in this list, but they do not mention overclocking... should be good though. 

"But, where the rubber meets the road, your system will perform just the same in terms of benchmarks because everything that makes a system perform is really on the CPU. However, boards like the MSI MEG X570 GODLIKE and the ASUS Crosshair VIII Formula can sometimes overclock a CPU further. My test 3900X can clock to 4.3GHz on those boards, but lesser boards like the ASUS TUF GAMING X570 Plus WiFi it can only do 4.2GHz and barely that. " src

I am guessing you should be able to hit 4700 mzh without too mush issue, but I am guessing here.


----------



## tyezh

I created two threads asking this question, you may want to join; probably the two best sources for reliable information in this regard






Overclocking the 5900x on Asus Tuf Gaming x570 Pro/Plus


Anyone tried this or have any idea of what it should be capable of?




linustechtips.com












Overclocking the 5900x on Asus Tuf Gaming x570 Plus/Pro


Anyone tried this or have any idea of what it should be capable of?




www.techpowerup.com


----------



## QB the Slayer

Overclocking Ryzen still is not worth the effort. Good cooling, PBO and even an under volt can get better results than locking cores to a specific speed. Unless you are going extreme overclocking (sub-ambient cooling) there is usually no gain to be had.

QB


----------



## tyezh

Depends on what you are looking for. Encoding a video @ 4,800 hz for hours on end will be more productive with an overclock. Id like to see a BIOS feature that dynamically locks the clock and voltage in a spesific overclock speed after CPU usage exceeds a specific threshold over a spesific timeframe, over specified number of cores... gaming doesn't benefit much if at all from an OC on ryzen for example...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

tyezh said:


> Depends on what you are looking for. Encoding a video @ 4,800 hz for hours on end will be more productive with an overclock. Id like to see a BIOS feature that dynamically locks the clock and voltage in a spesific overclock speed after CPU usage exceeds a specific threshold over a spesific timeframe, over specified number of cores... gaming doesn't benefit much if at all from an OC on ryzen for example...


I think asus has that feature on the new dark crosshair you can do a pbo overclock and ccx at same time so you get single core boost and a all cored clock for more demanding stuff.


----------



## tyezh

@Ba3Wolf, perhaps, if PBO can be manually configured to a spesific frequency and only engage under spesific loads after a custom chosen spesific time frame (say 1-200 seconds of 1-100% cpu load). There have been some replies in the thread above. "For benchmark i overclocked the CPU to 4.75GHz with 1.375V. But for day to day use i have it undervolted to 1.2V and 4.3GHz."

"600 amps is more ams that you will ever need to overclock any CPU that includes a 16 core"
src:


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Asus dynamic OC switcher on Asus X570 Dark Hero. Possible the most briliant Zen 2 and 3 OC feature.


First of all, sorry for my english. It´s not my main language, so this might be harder for native english people to read. I am not normally a person making high lights for hardware. But the feature called asus dynamic OC switcher exclusive for ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VIII DARK HERO as far i know. Is...




www.techpowerup.com




*Asus dynamic OC switcher*
is the feature i think i had read about theres some info about it in the link.


----------



## Dash8Q4

Thanks for the previous replies regarding m.2 slots. Now has anyone had any issues with Gen4 m.2 ssds? I got a silicon power US70 1TB and it does not like games on it. Crashes to bsod when running a game. This is the second drive that does this already, got the replacement in this week and same thing. I can put data in it but games it doesn't like it when the demand comes up. I even tried setting the slot to gen3 speeds in bios and same thing. Would like to know if someone has any input on this.


----------



## Dri1zzit

tyezh said:


> I created two threads asking this question, you may want to join; probably the two best sources for reliable information in this regard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocking the 5900x on Asus Tuf Gaming x570 Pro/Plus
> 
> 
> Anyone tried this or have any idea of what it should be capable of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> linustechtips.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocking the 5900x on Asus Tuf Gaming x570 Plus/Pro
> 
> 
> Anyone tried this or have any idea of what it should be capable of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.techpowerup.com


Thanks! I am learning alot just from your responses.
I will be just gaming on a 4k lg cx with an rtx 3080.
It sounds like overclocking the cpu may be fruitless.


----------



## Jdpurvis

Dash8Q4 said:


> Thanks for the previous replies regarding m.2 slots. Now has anyone had any issues with Gen4 m.2 ssds? I got a silicon power US70 1TB and it does not like games on it. Crashes to bsod when running a game. This is the second drive that does this already, got the replacement in this week and same thing. I can put data in it but games it doesn't like it when the demand comes up. I even tried setting the slot to gen3 speeds in bios and same thing. Would like to know if someone has any input on this.


I have a 1 TB Sabrent Rocket Gen4 m.2 SSD. It is in the lower slot with its heat sink. Has been rock solid since I put this desktop together (3900x, 64 GB ram, Nvidia 2070 Super).I only run a few games, but I do run Microsoft Flight Simulator - program files take up about 90 GB on that drive, and it also uses 50 GB+ as a rolling cache. You might want to run a log of temps from HWInfo to see if anything is overheating during game play. Good luck. J


----------



## Dash8Q4

Jdpurvis said:


> I have a 1 TB Sabrent Rocket Gen4 m.2 SSD. It is in the lower slot with its heat sink. Has been rock solid since I put this desktop together (3900x, 64 GB ram, Nvidia 2070 Super).I only run a few games, but I do run Microsoft Flight Simulator - program files take up about 90 GB on that drive, and it also uses 50 GB+ as a rolling cache. You might want to run a log of temps from HWInfo to see if anything is overheating during game play. Good luck. J


It's not playable at all, I've only tried two games in it and the moment the game loads, it doesn't fully reach the main menu, crash.


----------



## Jdpurvis

Dash8Q4 said:


> It's not playable at all, I've only tried two games in it and the moment the game loads, it doesn't fully reach the main menu, crash.


It might not be your SSD. In addition to checking temperatures, you may want to have a look at the MSFS forum. Some crashes to desktop (CTD) seem to be related to Windows configuration - and some are not fully explained. Program is new, and still has some bugs. I have been very lucky and have never had it crash - but others are not so lucky.


----------



## Guizan33

Hey guys I'm running a 5600x and trying to add 2 more sticks of ram. Right now running b-die at 3733 14-14-14-14-28 completely stable with hours of tests with kahru. What can I expect when adding two more 8 gig sticks? I tried to boot at 3600 cl16 and if wouldn't post. 

Do I need to up SOC? Maybe change some other settings unrelated to speed and timings? 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

im running 4 sticks on it with a 3700x but i didn't try to overclock them or anything not good clocking ram only was able to hit 3400mhz on my rog strix with the ram so i never even messed with overclocking it on my tuf board. 100% stable at stock docp settings tho not a single issue.


----------



## timezone12

I have a question..... I have this board with a samsung 970 evo plus m.2 drive I also have 2 8tb 1 4tb and 1 3tb mechanical drives on the non raid sata ports. When I boot with just the first sata port active (all the rest of the drives are seen when booted into windows) it takes about 25 seconds to boot into windows desktop. If I disable the sata ports in the bios and just boot from the m.2 drive it takes about 11 seconds. Is this normal? Is there a way to do this different from the bios? Thanks


----------



## TheGlow

Jdpurvis said:


> It might not be your SSD. In addition to checking temperatures, you may want to have a look at the MSFS forum. Some crashes to desktop (CTD) seem to be related to Windows configuration - and some are not fully explained. Program is new, and still has some bugs. I have been very lucky and have never had it crash - but others are not so lucky.


Maybe unrelated but Street Fighter 4 is an old game, ran fine on my i5 6600k. Since I have the ryzen 3600 it likes to randomly crash on me. Old game, barely uses resources, etc. Newer stuff plays fine for hours. I undid all OC's on memory, cpu, etc, still happens.


----------



## concretefire

ZealotKi11er said:


> The top m.2 is directly connected to CPU. The bottom one uses PCH. 16x - gfx, 4x nvme, 4x pch.





Dash8Q4 said:


> Thanks for the previous replies regarding m.2 slots. Now has anyone had any issues with Gen4 m.2 ssds? I got a silicon power US70 1TB and it does not like games on it. Crashes to bsod when running a game. This is the second drive that does this already, got the replacement in this week and same thing. I can put data in it but games it doesn't like it when the demand comes up. I even tried setting the slot to gen3 speeds in bios and same thing. Would like to know if someone has any input on this.



Based on nothing but gut feeling and the key words that this is the 2nd drive that has done this -- my experience and the mathematical skill of applying common sense to statistics tells me your problem is not the drive......... It's some other physical component. Or Setting.


----------



## concretefire

Jdpurvis said:


> I have a 1 TB Sabrent Rocket Gen4 m.2 SSD. *It is in the lower slot* with its heat sink. Has been rock solid since I put this desktop together (3900x, 64 GB ram, Nvidia 2070 Super).I only run a few games, but I do run Microsoft Flight Simulator - program files take up about 90 GB on that drive, and it also uses 50 GB+ as a rolling cache. You might want to run a log of temps from HWInfo to see if anything is overheating during game play. Good luck. J


Are you using it for data storage only or your OS? Because if you're using it as your OS, you definitely want it in the top m.2 slot closest to CPU. That's the 4x lane - so to speak. Makes no sense to run OS from lower slot. You can, but slower. lol. ---- And for anyone who doesn't have a m.2 drive yet, get one and come out of the dark ages. It's that fast.


----------



## neobpm

Anyone with a 3700X tried the lastest BIOS version? I'm running extremely fine with 2407 version at [email protected] temps between 30-72ºC (idle-full load).


----------



## RAINFIRE

neobpm said:


> Anyone with a 3700X tried the lastest BIOS version? I'm running extremely fine with 2407 version at [email protected] temps between 30-72ºC (idle-full load).


I am running the Version 2816 Beta Version 2020/11/25 on the TUF X570-Plus Wifi. I love it. I'm getting extra points in Cinebench R20 Multi-core at around 4858 and 499 Single Core with 6 out of 8 cores getting to 4.392 MHz with stock Air Cooler and other two cores at 4.367. I outlined the BIOS only settings I'm using here:

Key Points to Overclock Zen 2 & 3, Ryzen 3000 & 5000 Series CPU's


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I have both X570 TUF and X570 Hero and TUF is better for memory OC with the same CPU.


----------



## neobpm

Installed the lastest BIOS for the TUF, now I have more ns in my RAM with the same settings... why...?


----------



## Jdpurvis

neobpm said:


> Installed the lastest BIOS for the TUF, now I have more ns in my RAM with the same settings... why...?


I would guess that some setting has changed. Best practice for updating bios is to make notes of all your settings with old bios, then revert everything to "optimized" or baseline settings. Then perform the update and add your settings back in. The record on preserving settings from one bios version to another is not good. Sounds like the new bios is booting and fairly stable. I would go through all of your bios settings (and see what new ones may have been added). Then see how performance compares with your previous experience. Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## neobpm

Jdpurvis said:


> I would guess that some setting has changed. Best practice for updating bios is to make notes of all your settings with old bios, then revert everything to "optimized" or baseline settings. Then perform the update and add your settings back in. The record on preserving settings from one bios version to another is not good. Sounds like the new bios is booting and fairly stable. I would go through all of your bios settings (and see what new ones may have been added). Then see how performance compares with your previous experience. Good luck, and keep us posted.


No ... no ... I completely erased my BIOS, took pictures of my old settings, and set them all manually afterwards, now I have worse RAM performance and the games crash after a few minutes of gaming, what can I do?


----------



## nikpoth

TUF GAMING X570-PLUS (WI-FI) BIOS 3001
"1. New CPU support
2. Add a ReSize BAR shortcut for AMD SAM support" 


https://www.asus.com.cn/Motherboards/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WI-FI/HelpDesk_BIOS/


----------



## Esticbo

🤔🤔 new cpu support? Which cpu?


----------



## Jdpurvis

nikpoth said:


> TUF GAMING X570-PLUS (WI-FI) BIOS 3001
> "1. New CPU support
> 2. Add a ReSize BAR shortcut for AMD SAM support"
> 
> 
> https://www.asus.com.cn/Motherboards/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WI-FI/HelpDesk_BIOS/


Your link leads only to the tw version of the 2816 bios. No sign of version 3001, and no sign of a more recent bios on the US ASUS site.


----------



## Multiplectic

I just downloaded the 3001 BIOS from the US website.


----------



## timezone12

this does not look like the wifi version is it?


----------



## Jdpurvis

Multiplectic said:


> I just downloaded the 3001 BIOS from the US website.


Interesting - US website shows 3001, as you note, for X570 plus; however, under X570 plus (wifi), it shows 2816. Since I do not use the onboard wifi ( I added a PCIE card for it), I might be inclined to try the 3001. Will let you know what happens.


----------



## Jdpurvis

Jdpurvis said:


> Interesting - US website shows 3001, as you note, for X570 plus; however, under X570 plus (wifi), it shows 2816. Since I do not use the onboard wifi ( I added a PCIE card for it), I might be inclined to try the 3001. Will let you know what happens.


I downloaded and extracted the 3001 bios. My motherboard (TUF Gaming X570 Plus (WiFI) does not consider it a legitimate bios file and will not load it. Guess we have to wait for a successor to the 2816 beta to appear.


----------



## chknwaffles

Jdpurvis said:


> Interesting - US website shows 3001, as you note, for X570 plus; however, under X570 plus (wifi), it shows 2816. Since I do not use the onboard wifi ( I added a PCIE card for it), I might be inclined to try the 3001. Will let you know what happens.


I found 3001 for the wifi one here: [Übersicht] - Ultimative AM4 UEFI/BIOS/AGESA Übersicht (08.12.20)

Here's a direct link too: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...WI-FI/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WIFI-ASUS-3001.ZIP

I tried running 2000 MCLK and still gives me lots of WHEA errors unfortunately but 1900 is good for me


----------



## timezone12

when you go to the US site switch to the windows 10 driver section the 3001 bios is there but not in the bios section


----------



## Jdpurvis

timezone12 said:


> when you go to the US site switch to the windows 10 driver section the 3001 bios is there but not in the bios section


You are right! They put it under the wrong heading.


----------



## concretefire

Yes yes yes.........all these new bios's. Ever notice how NOT A ONE has an actual changelog? It's always the same 2 sentences > Better for system. Install it. ---- drives me nuts. Asus, how about TELLING US *** you changed????


----------



## Jdpurvis

concretefire said:


> Yes yes yes.........all these new bios's. Ever notice how NOT A ONE has an actual changelog? It's always the same 2 sentences > Better for system. Install it. ---- drives me nuts. Asus, how about TELLING US *** you changed????


Bios 3001 seems stable so far - but no clear difference compared with 2816. Will post if anything interesting turns up.


----------



## Multiplectic

Jdpurvis said:


> I downloaded and extracted the 3001 bios. My motherboard (TUF Gaming X570 Plus (WiFI) does not consider it a legitimate bios file and will not load it. Guess we have to wait for a successor to the 2816 beta to appear.


Mine did the same at the beginning, but it worked just fine after downloading it again.


----------



## Multiplectic

concretefire said:


> Yes yes yes.........all these new bios's. Ever notice how NOT A ONE has an actual changelog? It's always the same 2 sentences > Better for system. Install it. ---- drives me nuts. Asus, how about TELLING US *** you changed????


The important update for 3001 is resizable BAR support, AKA SAM support.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Multiplectic said:


> The important update for 3001 is resizable BAR support, AKA SAM support.


I have it with much older vBIOS.


----------



## Multiplectic

ZealotKi11er said:


> I have it with much older vBIOS.


Interesting... I didn't see it before this version.

Also ASUS put it in the changelog:



> TUF GAMING X570-PLUS BIOS 3001
> "1. New CPU support
> 2. Add a ReSize BAR shortcut for AMD SAM support"


----------



## neobpm

EDIT.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

just installed 3001 so far seems fine all my old settings worked fine [email protected] on 1.31 vcore.


----------



## zOLtAm

I can't go past 1.35v on dram, even with manual selected. Any toughts what's going on?
I'm using the 3001 bios and a 3200g (waiting for a 5600x) and crucial ballistix 3600.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

have you tried to reflash your bios again maybe not sure mine set itself normal with docp.


----------



## Jdpurvis

zOLtAm said:


> I can't go past 1.35v on dram, even with manual selected. Any toughts what's going on?
> I'm using the 3001 bios and a 3200g (waiting for a 5600x) and crucial ballistix 3600.


The "optimized" settings cancelled DOCP and reverted memory settings to default. After installing the new bios, I was able to re-enable DOCP, and settings promptly went back to the DOCP settings, including 1.35v, 3600 mHz, and memory clock settings. I was then able to resume all of my previous bios settings.


----------



## LanXor

Just RMA-ed non-WIFI mobo after update to 3001
No Idea what went wrong this time.
Updated via bios from USB drive - as I always do.
Mobo with FlashBack - next time 

Update on issue above:

RMA-ed mobo updated to new 3001 with no issues.
Running it with 5600X and F4-4000C17D-16GVKB memory set to DOCP leads to multiple WHEA errors on system windows logs.
WHEA related threads found on reddit and linus - seems like common issue related to memory timings.

Manually set RAM timings - no more WHEA errors.


----------



## Ant4

I was using bios 2802 for a few weeks and have had 0 issues everything was working great as expected  
but i just updated to the new 3001 bios yesterday, I have been using a [email protected] speed with Corsair Vengeance rgb 32GB(2x16GB) 3200MHz DOCP enabled and Corsair MP600 for the past 13months, so far so good haven't had any issues yet with 3001 will see how this new bios goes in the next few weeks 🤞


TUF GAMING X570-PLUS (WI-FI)


----------



## PAA589

*TUF GAMING X570-PLUS BIOS 3201 Update*
*Version 3201* *Beta Version
2020/12/25 20.07 MBytes*
AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.1.9.0.
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/..._X570-PLUS/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-ASUS-3201.ZIP


----------



## Jdpurvis

PAA589 said:


> *TUF GAMING X570-PLUS BIOS 3201 Update*
> *Version 3201* *Beta Version
> 2020/12/25 20.07 MBytes*
> AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.1.9.0.
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/..._X570-PLUS/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-ASUS-3201.ZIP


Name doesn't match my board (doesn't include the wifi part), so my board doesn't think this is a bios. Other than the zip file, the site appears not to be accessible. No new bios (including beta) posted on US ASUS site. What is this site? Is this file just not the right bios, or is it malware? Perhaps an explanation would help us understand if it is worth trying this bios.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i think its legit but might not be right bios for your board give it a few days should show up for other boards asus is slow to update its site for everything and its a holiday week/end.


----------



## Jdpurvis

Jdpurvis said:


> Name doesn't match my board (doesn't include the wifi part), so my board doesn't think this is a bios. Other than the zip file, the site appears not to be accessible. No new bios (including beta) posted on US ASUS site. What is this site? Is this file just not the right bios, or is it malware? Perhaps an explanation would help us understand if it is worth trying this bios.


It appears that the ASUS site act as though there are two different motherboards: TUF Gaming X570 PLUS and TUF Gaming X570 PLUS (WIFI). The BIOS files are identical in size, but I do not know an easy way to tell if they are identical, though they might well be. I cannot find anything after 3001 for either board on the US ASUS site - so I am not sure where it came from. I think I will wait for more information before trying it.


----------



## PAA589

I posted but am waiting for it to update on the US site with notes..


----------



## PAA589

Jdpurvis said:


> Name doesn't match my board (doesn't include the wifi part), so my board doesn't think this is a bios. Other than the zip file, the site appears not to be accessible. No new bios (including beta) posted on US ASUS site. What is this site? Is this file just not the right bios, or is it malware? Perhaps an explanation would help us understand if it is worth trying this bios.


Is is the bios for the wifi version



https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/TUF_GAMING_X570-PLUS_WI-FI/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WIFI-ASUS-3201.ZIP


----------



## PAA589

I updated the bios to 3201 and everything is working well same as 3001 for me on my non-wifi tuf.


----------



## neobpm

How I can do a fully clean BIOS install? I think my BIOS has corrupted files...


----------



## Zero Infinity

neobpm said:


> How I can do a fully clean BIOS install? I think my BIOS has corrupted files...


Unplug power cable, remove cmos battery for 5 minutes, then put back. That should restart your bios. 
If all is working well, DO NOT update bios.


----------



## neobpm

Zero Infinity said:


> Unplug power cable, remove cmos battery for 5 minutes, then put back. That should restart your bios.
> If all is working well, DO NOT update bios.


I updated to 2816 and I have less RAM performance, more core consumption and now when I turn off the PC and turn on again the keyboard RGB is not set how last configuration.


----------



## Jdpurvis

PAA589 said:


> Is is the bios for the wifi version
> 
> 
> 
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/TUF_GAMING_X570-PLUS_WI-FI/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WIFI-ASUS-3201.ZIP


Yes, this version works for the wifi version. No clear difference so far in CB20 or general behavior. Thanks!


----------



## PAA589

Jdpurvis said:


> Yes, this version works for the wifi version. No clear difference so far in CB20 or general behavior. Thanks!


I think 3201 is the same as 3001 but with updated AGESA to version 1.1.9.0. If that is the case, I'm happy with this bios very stable for me..


----------



## tedswiss

I had a heck of a time with multiple weird glitches with 3001, though 2802 (previous non-beta) was perfect. A HUGE THANK YOU to @PAA589 for posting the link to the wifi version of 3201. That version is almost completely better. Strange that Asus has pulled it from their site's listing but not their servers. Oh well, works out better for me!

If you're curious about the glitches and bugs I had with 3001, see my Reddit post about it:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ASUS/comments/kku6mp


----------



## LanXor

3201 published as beta version: Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.1.9.0. 
After update no more WHEA errors when memory set to DOCP


----------



## M3TAl

Think I'm going to buy a 2nd TUF WiFi. Been a good board for me no real issues on the 3600x with an EK monoblock. Got a 5800x coming early January for my VR Sim Rig so guess it'll go in another TUF with a heatkiller block. 

It's interesting, these boards don't seem to sell well. This thread has low activity compared to others. Stock at my local Microcenter is 25+ while other boards are out of stock or less than 5 on hand.


----------



## FaxedForward

I'm currently on 2802 and have a Ryzen 5800x to install tonight (replacing 3600). Is the general consensus that 3201 is a good BIOS release?


----------



## Jdpurvis

It's been stable for 24 hours for me - of course, it's only been out for a few days.


----------



## PAA589

I think but got no confirmation but 3001 is the same as 3201 but with AGESA 1.1.9.0. I was on 3001 for a week or more and found it excellent. Using it I can now get DOCP with fclk of 1800mhz with no issues and now same with 3201


----------



## FaxedForward

So far I'm having a lot of luck with BIOS 2802 on Zen 3. Running 1800 Fclk/Mclk with some reasonably tight timings (16-19-19-36) on a cheap Hynix DJR kit. Quite happy so far, though need to get used to the high 5800x temps (peaked at 83C in Cinebench R23 with a score of 15080). My Scythe Mugen 5 is probably a little small for the 5800x, but I can live with it...

I'd like to play with the curve optimizer but I will wait for a non-beta BIOS version. Seeing the problems others are having with Zen 3, I feel pretty lucky, so I'm not going to tempt fate...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i have 3202 installed on my strix gaming -e i havet been able to take my tuf gaming system offline to install new bios yet but my strix has been running great on 3202 no issues at all.



PAA589 said:


> I think but got no confirmation but 3001 is the same as 3201 but with AGESA 1.1.9.0. I was on 3001 for a week or more and found it excellent. Using it I can now get DOCP with fclk of 1800mhz with no issues and now same with 3201


i don't think 3001 and 3201 had same AGESA anytime we have had a new AGESA it takes longer to flash and 3202 did that just like any of the other bios that were listed to have a new AGESA asus does not list the 3001 as having any AGESA updates.


----------



## tedswiss

FaxedForward said:


> I'm currently on 2802 and have a Ryzen 5800x to install tonight (replacing 3600). Is the general consensus that 3201 is a good BIOS release?


Though marked as beta, 3201 has been solid and stable for me except for the strange auto-DOCP-doesn't-work-anymore thing.


----------



## Jdpurvis

Auto-DocP works fine for me - processor is 3900x, ram is G-Skill, 64GB, F4-3600C16. Hope this helps. 3201 has been good so far.


----------



## M3TAl

Welp, ended up ordering an open-box B550 TUF(non-WiFi) simply for the fact it has the super handy USB BIOS Flashback and it was considerably cheaper than buying a 2nd X570 TUF.


----------



## FaxedForward

Interestingly, there is now a TUF X570 *Pro *board that adds Intel LAN and USB Flashback to the beloved TUF Plus.









Used - Like New: ASUS TUF Gaming X570-PRO (WiFi 6) AMD AM4 (3rd Gen Ryzen ATX Gaming Motherboard (PCIe 4.0, 2.5Gb LAN, BIOS Flashback, HDMI, USB 3.2 Gen 2, Addressable Gen 2 RGB Header and Aura Sync) - Newegg.com


Buy Used - Like New: ASUS TUF Gaming X570-PRO (WiFi 6) AMD AM4 (3rd Gen Ryzen ATX Gaming Motherboard (PCIe 4.0, 2.5Gb LAN, BIOS Flashback, HDMI, USB 3.2 Gen 2, Addressable Gen 2 RGB Header and Aura Sync) with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com


----------



## M3TAl

Interesting, didn't even realize. Can't keep up these days. Flashback should be on all boards IMO, such a useful feature. Had it on this old Z77 board I used to mine on.


----------



## PanZwu

so i got my 5600x today and installed it to my board running 3201 bios. and ffs my cpu runs at 4ghz allcore in CB20. when i run ryzen master oc it runs at 4.5ghz. what gives. am i missing something?


----------



## Multiplectic

PanZwu said:


> so i got my 5600x today and installed it to my board running 3201 bios. and ffs my cpu runs at 4ghz allcore in CB20. when i run ryzen master oc it runs at 4.5ghz. what gives. am i missing something?


Did you load defaults after upgrading to the 5600X?


----------



## jeremy.b

Man, looks like ASUS pulled the 3201 bios (downloads) for both the TUF and TUF WIFI. Does anyone have a copy of the wifi bios handy they can share?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

still shows 3201 for me for my board look under driver tools/windows 10.








TUF GAMING X570-PLUS (WI-FI)｜Motherboards｜ASUS USA


ASUS TUF Gaming motherboards distill essential elements of the latest Intel® platform and combine them with game-ready features and proven durability. Engineered with military-grade components, an upgraded power solution and a comprehensive set of cooling options, each ASUS TUF Gaming...




www.asus.com


----------



## jeremy.b

Bal3Wolf said:


> still shows 3201 for me for my board look under driver tools/windows 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TUF GAMING X570-PLUS (WI-FI)｜Motherboards｜ASUS USA
> 
> 
> ASUS TUF Gaming motherboards distill essential elements of the latest Intel® platform and combine them with game-ready features and proven durability. Engineered with military-grade components, an upgraded power solution and a comprehensive set of cooling options, each ASUS TUF Gaming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asus.com


Download link goes 404 now.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

helsyeah said:


> Download link goes 404 now.


Ah i see that but it does same for my strix gaiming -e also maybe a big bug or a site issue i havet had any problems with it on either boards tho.

heres a link to the bios for the TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WIFI i keep all my bios on my flash drive incase i need to do a differnt flash so i dont have to go looking for a certain bios.





TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WIFI-ASUS-3201.zip







drive.google.com


----------



## Odyn

Bal3Wolf said:


> Ah i see that but it does same for my strix gaiming -e also maybe a big bug or a site issue i havet had any problems with it on either boards tho.
> 
> heres a link to the bios for the TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WIFI i keep all my bios on my flash drive incase i need to do a differnt flash so i dont have to go looking for a certain bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WIFI-ASUS-3201.zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com


You. Are. A. GOD.


----------



## jeremy.b

Bal3Wolf said:


> Ah i see that but it does same for my strix gaiming -e also maybe a big bug or a site issue i havet had any problems with it on either boards tho.
> 
> heres a link to the bios for the TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WIFI i keep all my bios on my flash drive incase i need to do a differnt flash so i dont have to go looking for a certain bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WIFI-ASUS-3201.zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drive.google.com


Thank you sir!


----------



## PanZwu

Multiplectic said:


> Did you load defaults after upgrading to the 5600X?


yeah. had to play around with pbo and curve optimiser.

my cb20 scores are:
MC:4373
SC: 612

cb23
MC:11168
SC: 1551

is it any good?

pbo set to 275mhz overdrive and used curve optimizer. in benchmark runs it barely reaches 4.6ghz allcore. so pbo seems to dont do anything.
when i dont pbo allcores reach only 4.0 ghz. so something seems off


----------



## Multiplectic

PanZwu said:


> my cb20 scores are:
> MC:4373
> SC: 612


At least this seems to be in line with the scores my 5600X gets, and also the scores I've seen online in reviews.


----------



## M3TAl

Finally updated BIOS from 2607 to 3001 and now system is shutting down, a lot. This is with a 3600x. Also BIOS screen is loading on my secondary crappy monitor for some reason.

Think it's memory related. Since setting timings to Auto (and boy is it setting some HIGH timings) it hasn't shut down yet. When setting the XMP/DOCP profile 3600 MHz CL19 16 it would shut off in Cinebench and even just when loading Elder Scrolls Online.

On BIOS 2607 I was running 3733 MHz with tweaked timings since the 1st week and never had a single issue. These are the first issues I've had with the platform.

Edit: raised SOC and RAM voltage, so far so good on a few Cinebench R23 runs. Never had to raise those voltages in the past to run XMP/DOCP.


----------



## Gunderman456

Did Asus/AMD fix having to go to PCI Gen 3 from Auto/Gen 4 to get stability in games? I'm still on 1407 Bios.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

i havet seen any problems but i dont game on my tuf board its got a rx480 for plex transcoding but no crashes or anything system runs stable 24/7 on the 3201 beta bios still.


----------



## nikpoth

TUF GAMING X570-PLUS *(WI-FI)* BIOS *3202


https://www.asus.com.cn/Motherboards/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WI-FI/HelpDesk_Download/


*


----------



## Dash8Q4

nikpoth said:


> TUF GAMING X570-PLUS *(WI-FI)* BIOS *3202
> 
> 
> https://www.asus.com.cn/Motherboards/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WI-FI/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> 
> *


is the bios in chinese tho? i've never downloaded a bios other than from a north america site


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Dash8Q4 said:


> is the bios in chinese tho? i've never downloaded a bios other than from a north america site


No it will be in english i have got it off chinese site before they get it before the english site for some reason.


----------



## Jdpurvis

I would expect it will appear on the US site in the next day or so.


----------



## jeremy.b

The download link does work: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/..._X570-PLUS/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-ASUS-3202.ZIP

Edit: Wifi lnk: https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...WI-FI/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WIFI-ASUS-3202.ZIP

Anyone have the change notes?


----------



## Jdpurvis

Dash8Q4 said:


> is the bios in chinese tho? i've never downloaded a bios other than from a north america site


Actually, the link now leads only to 3101.


----------



## Jdpurvis

Oops - other link works. Note says update AM4 AGESA v 2 VI 1.1.9.0. If memory serves, that is the same legend that appeared below the 3201 beta that disappeared. Will give it a try.


----------



## dimitris21

Will they ever release a proper bios!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jdpurvis

So far, 3202 is stable for me - perhaps a little faster than the beta (in CB20). Will report if any other significant changes. Back to watching the attempted coup on TV.


----------



## PanZwu

Jdpurvis said:


> So far, 3202 is stable for me - perhaps a little faster than the beta (in CB20). Will report if any other significant changes. Back to watching the attempted coup on TV.


yep
going from 3201 to 3202 gave me the best CB20 score since i have my 5600x. maybe they fixed curveoptimizer


----------



## Darthpibe

*Problems with 4 sticks of RAM (64gb 3600) stability on TUF gaming x570x plus wifi*


> I bought these memory banks for my motherboard and after playing during the day they seem to lose stability and when I restart the computer sometimes it sends me the bios to turn off the DOC that comes with them to be able to reach 3600, then I have to activate it again so that they return to work on 3600, does anyone know how to correct this? These memories are compatible with my mainboard.
> 
> Mainboard: TUF Gaming x570 plus wifi
> RAM: G.Skill F4-3600C16Q-64GTZNC 64GB 4x16GB DDR4 3600MHz
> CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3800x
> GPU: Nvidia RTX 3090
> PSU: Seasonic 1300 platinum


----------



## FaxedForward

Darthpibe said:


> *Problems with 4 sticks of RAM (64gb 3600) stability on TUF gaming x570x plus wifi*


What BIOS version are you on?


----------



## Darthpibe

the BIOS Version is 3001, I don't know if I got to change something in BIOS.


----------



## Darthpibe

FaxedForward said:


> What BIOS version are you on?


Version 3001


----------



## FaxedForward

Darthpibe said:


> Version 3001


Tons of memory-related issues in this thread with 3001.

Since you are only on Zen 2 I would go back to 2802 which was stable and offered good performance. You will not get any benefit out of BIOS newer than 2802 unless you upgrade to Zen 3.


----------



## Jdpurvis

FWIW, I have 64 GB of G Skill F4-3600C16-16GVC, and am running the new bios (3202) without incident, at 3600.


----------



## Darthpibe

FaxedForward said:


> Tons of memory-related issues in this thread with 3001.
> 
> Since you are only on Zen 2 I would go back to 2802 which was stable and offered good performance. You will not get any benefit out of BIOS newer than 2802 unless you upgrade to Zen 3.


Yep, I’m trying to buy ryzen 9 5090x but I can’t find it on stock anywhere.


----------



## gogol35

Hello guys. My 3700x was worked solid with 2802 bios, but i update the bios yet. Is there any chance to go back from 3002 bios to 2802 bios? I didn't find any tips of flashback for this motherboard. (I got wifi version)


----------



## Darthpibe

gogol35 said:


> Hello guys. My 3700x was worked solid with 2802 bios, but i update the bios yet. Is there any chance to go back from 3002 bios to 2802 bios? I didn't find any tips of flashback for this motherboard. (I got wifi version)


I’m looking forward on this too, if anyone knows how to.


----------



## M3TAl

Have a 5600x sitting on my desk going into the B550 board. 5800x coming next week hopefully, going in my main PC. It's possible to get them just not easy.


----------



## PanZwu

ok guys following issue: i updated bios from 3201 to 3202 and then built in a new case. just old stuff in new case with new fans. so now to the problem:
my cpu cooler fan cant go below 50% and some other case fans are also on ridiculous minspeeds and therefore my ****ing pc is like a turbine.
i cant ffs get it quieter. i also have a rgb/pwm fan hub hooked up to CHA_FAN2, which in thise case can go lowspeed normally
i have added another fan to my cpu cooler. main fan at cpu_Fan and the added one to cpu_opt.
so either its the bios or dunno ...
going to get an aio block soon so ...

anyone encountered something similar?


----------



## r3v0Lut10n

How can I flash back an earlier BIOS to the board? I'm currently on 3001 but having constant memory leak issues with _ANY_ app, and total randomly.


----------



## Jdpurvis

PanZwu said:


> ok guys following issue: i updated bios from 3201 to 3202 and then built in a new case. just old stuff in new case with new fans. so now to the problem:
> my cpu cooler fan cant go below 50% and some other case fans are also on ridiculous minspeeds and therefore my ****ing pc is like a turbine.
> i cant ffs get it quieter. i also have a rgb/pwm fan hub hooked up to CHA_FAN2, which in thise case can go lowspeed normally
> i have added another fan to my cpu cooler. main fan at cpu_Fan and the added one to cpu_opt.
> so either its the bios or dunno ...
> going to get an aio block soon so ...
> 
> anyone encountered something similar?


In the bios, under monitoring, there is a full section for setting fan characteristics - a section for the CPU fan, and at least three sections for chassis fans. You should be able to fix the problem there.


----------



## PanZwu

Jdpurvis said:


> In the bios, under monitoring, there is a full section for setting fan characteristics - a section for the CPU fan, and at least three sections for chassis fans. You should be able to fix the problem there.


well, that is what i was talking about. i couldn't go below certain minimalspeeds of the fans. cant go below 50% on my cpu fan header and on certain others IN THE BIOS. its simply not allowing it.
what helped was taking off the loudest fan from the hub and connect it directly to the mainboard which allowed me to read out lower fanspeeds


----------



## FaxedForward

PanZwu said:


> well, that is what i was talking about. i couldn't go below certain minimalspeeds of the fans. cant go below 50% on my cpu fan header and on certain others IN THE BIOS. its simply not allowing it.
> what helped was taking off the loudest fan from the hub and connect it directly to the mainboard which allowed me to read out lower fanspeeds


Did you run the fan speed calibration in BIOS? This lets you set the speeds to the minimum allowed by the PWM signal.


----------



## PanZwu

FaxedForward said:


> Did you run the fan speed calibration in BIOS? This lets you set the speeds to the minimum allowed by the PWM signal.


yep, sadly some fans are limited to 50% speed at the lowest


----------



## nikpoth

TUF GAMING X570-PLUS (WI-FI) BIOS 3402
AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI *1.2.0.0
https://www.asus.com.cn/Motherboards/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WI-FI/HelpDesk_Download/*


----------



## FaxedForward

Another week, another beta BIOS. I sleep.


----------



## Jdpurvis

3402 seems stable, so far, and at least as fast. No new chipset drivers from AMD.
J


----------



## PAA589

Jdpurvis said:


> 3402 seems stable, so far, and at least as fast. No new chipset drivers from AMD.
> J


I'm having same result. stable and fast. But as your self wondering about updated drivers from AMD. I've found version amd_chipset_AM4_2.11.26.106 but not from amd's site. they are working fine but would like offical drivers release from amd...


----------



## Lemartes

Used my Crucial Ballistix Sport 3200mhz at 3600mhz without any issue like 6 months. its completely unstable with these new bios updates. i am not sure its bios or i managed to degrade cpu or ram at some point, even new beta version is no good.


----------



## PanZwu

oh this update dropped my boostspeeds considerable. might need to up ppt tdc edc limits now

pbo adjustment seems to do NOTHING.
rolling back to 3202


----------



## obscurehifi

Would anyone mind taking a look to see if anything looks off from where it should be? Not sure if this is the best place to post this but is at least related to the mobo and latest bios 3402...

I'm running:
ASUS X570 Gaming TUF Plus Wifi 
Bios 3402
Corsair LPX 3600 C18 v8.31 Nanya mem running at 3600 16 17 16 35 1T
5800x (All stock bios settings)
Noctua NH-D15S
Gigabyte Aorus Xtreme 3080 Waterforce

I recently upgraded from a 3800x that never really made me happy but was still a decent performer for gaming. What's interesting is the 5800x is way faster at CPU benchmarks but seems to have degraded the graphics results on Time Spy and I can't quite beat the Port Royal score I had with my 3800x. Could this bios be limiting my graphics performance even though the CPU benchmarks look good???

Looking decent from a memory perspective.









Here's what I get in C23 with the CPU fan maxed (not very loud, so why not?). Both are slightly above the benchmarks results posted at CPU Monkey.









The 5800x boosts to 4850 during the single core but bounces between core 1 and 3 but jumps to some other cores too. I wasn't expecting it to jump around. That normal? It's boosting to 4850, so that seems pretty good. It seems to do that normally with most programs and sometimes is 4875.









In multicore C23, all the cores run at 4450.








Then here are the voltages and powers when running multicore.









Before I do any CPU overclocking or exploring PBO or CO, I thought I should check here first. Any feedback on voltages, power levels, or temperatures? Thanks!


----------



## obscurehifi

Apparently even though the bios notes on the 3402 don't say anything about going back to previous versions, like some other ASUS mobos do, once I updated to 3402, I can only load 3xxx version bioses. The latest three 2xxx bios say they aren't valid. I was hoping to benchmark against 2802 but I can't now, at least through the EZ Flash tool. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## yumdum

obscurehifi said:


> Apparently even though the bios notes on the 3402 don't say anything about going back to previous versions, like some other ASUS mobos do, once I updated to 3402, I can only load 3xxx version bioses. The latest three 2xxx bios say they aren't valid. I was hoping to benchmark against 2802 but I can't now, at least through the EZ Flash tool.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


When you had the 3800x installed and ran the benchmark tests, was the BIOS on version 3402? Also, have you tried downgrading to 3202 to see if that corrects the issue?


----------



## M3TAl

Not sure what is causing your issue but the workload jumping cores in singlethread tests is normal. Believe that's a Windows thread scheduler behavior. You'd have manually set the process to a single thread to stop it. 

Got my 5600x running on the B550 last night. Only had time to setup and install some things plus run a few benches. It definitely flies in cpu benches and was maxing out at only 66C with raised power limits and +200 PBO on heatkiller pro block. Going to try some VR Project Cars 2 tonight hopefully.


----------



## obscurehifi

I was able to get the graphics performance back by going back a couple Nvidia driver versions and changing some Nvidia settings back to default. Looks like the 5800x gained in pretty much everything except Port Royal. I've tried bios versions 3001, 3202, and 3402 and the jury is out on which one is best, at least when using 3600 or 3733 memory speeds. Maybe one shines brighter when overclocking higher. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## M3TAl

Was getting tons of WHEA BSOD's on the 5600x B550 TUF once going from auto (2666) to XMP (3600). I can only assume it would be a similar experience on the X570 TUF. After going to the latest beta BIOS and Windows reformat, so far no BSOD's running XMP. Hopefully it stays that way. Some people have already been RMA'ing these Zen 3's or they swap with a friend who has another Zen 3 and their issues magically disappear while the friend who got the "bad" CPU gets greeted with lots of WHEA errors and/or WHEA BSOD's. Fun times AMD.

Edit: now instead of BSODs the system freezes then reboots with latest beta BIOS and XMP. Really hope I don't have to RMA it.

Hopefully this weekend I can get around to putting the 5800x on the main PC with the x570 TUF. Will be interesting to see the temp differences between the EK monoblock and Heatkiller PRO, both systems have water temp sensors so temp Deltas should be fairly accurate.


----------



## Esticbo

M3TAl said:


> Was getting tons of WHEA BSOD's on the 5600x B550 TUF once going from auto (2666) to XMP (3600). I can only assume it would be a similar experience on the X570 TUF. After going to the latest beta BIOS and Windows reformat, so far no BSOD's running XMP. Hopefully it stays that way. Some people have already been RMA'ing these Zen 3's or they swap with a friend who has another Zen 3 and their issues magically disappear while the friend who got the "bad" CPU gets greeted with lots of WHEA errors and/or WHEA BSOD's. Fun times AMD.
> 
> Edit: now instead of BSODs the system freezes then reboots with latest beta BIOS and XMP. Really hope I don't have to RMA it.
> 
> Hopefully this weekend I can get around to putting the 5800x on the main PC with the x570 TUF. Will be interesting to see the temp differences between the EK monoblock and Heatkiller PRO, both systems have water temp sensors so temp Deltas should be fairly accurate.



Have you a heavy negative curve?

Ram? 4x8 or 2x8 / 2x16?


----------



## M3TAl

Haven't touched any curve settings. Literally stock on everything except switching to DOCP/XMP. Seems to be common issue with these Zen 3's and some even have to RMA. I'm almost tempted to remove the waterblock and put the 5800x in just to see if the issues go away. Some have switched to other Zen 3 CPU's and their issues disappear while the person who received the bad CPU inerhit all the WHEA errors and BSOD'S.

Ram is Crucial/Micron die 2x8GB single side/rank.


----------



## Esticbo

If you haven't the memory in a2 and b2 the only two solutions are switch the cpu o rma 😔


----------



## LuckyImperial

Got my 5600X dialed in with PBO on my TUF X570 today. Had to disable PBO FMax Enahancer before it started working correctly. 

CBR20 gave me 4709 multicore and 621 single core. -20 -20 -20 -8 -10 -20 curve.


----------



## M3TAl

My 5600x stopped having issues on B550 TUF after raising SOC voltage. 5800x is/was having issues of a blackscreen while idle/away. I would come back from work or wake up in the morning to a blackscreen. Not sure what causes it but I'm steadily raising SOC voltage on that too. It passes memory tests and stress tests. Hasn't done it in a few days.


----------



## LuckyImperial

M3TAl said:


> My 5600x stopped having issues on B550 TUF after raising SOC voltage. 5800x is/was having issues of a blackscreen while idle/away. I would come back from work or wake up in the morning to a blackscreen. Not sure what causes it but I'm steadily raising SOC voltage on that too. It passes memory tests and stress tests. Hasn't done it in a few days.


If I'm not mistaken, SOC voltage is primarily responsible for memory/IF stability. Maybe it was a mem controller difference. You running a fast ram?

I'm running 3466MHz CL14 with values provided by Ryzen RAM calculator. I think it specced 1.09v SOC for my Bdie.

I don't disagree that a BIOS hard set for SOC voltage is a good idea.


----------



## M3TAl

Blackscreened at 3600 and 3733 RAM. Something changed in these latest asus BIOS. My 3600x went from being 100% stable at 3733 ram to needing more SOC voltage on BIOS 3001.


----------



## LuckyImperial

M3TAl said:


> Blackscreened at 3600 and 3733 RAM. Something changed in these latest asus BIOS. My 3600x went from being 100% stable at 3733 ram to needing more SOC voltage on BIOS 3001.


Well, I don't know about the B550 TUF but the latest BETA BIOS for TUF GAMING X570 is a completely new AGESA, so things are going to be different I'm sure. I'm sticking with non-beta BIOS AGESA 1.1.0.0 until 1.2.0.0 hits non-beta.

In other news...it looks like they dropped some new Chipset drivers for the TUF Gaming X570 folks on Feb 2nd:
Version 2.11.26.106
It's interesting that they suggest "removing" the old drivers before installing this chipset driver. I hope that's easy. I think it might be as easy as uninstall program from windows though.


----------



## obscurehifi

LuckyImperial said:


> Well, I don't know about the B550 TUF but the latest BETA BIOS for TUF GAMING X570 is a completely new AGESA, so things are going to be different I'm sure. I'm sticking with non-beta BIOS AGESA 1.1.0.0 until 1.2.0.0 hits non-beta.
> 
> In other news...it looks like they dropped some new Chipset drivers for the TUF Gaming X570 folks on Feb 2nd:
> Version 2.11.26.106
> It's interesting that they suggest "removing" the old drivers before installing this chipset driver. I hope that's easy. I think it might be as easy as uninstall program from windows though.


Thanks, I'll give the new drivers a go.

Btw, I'm using the beta 3402 1.2.0.0 bios with my 5800x with 3867cl16 memory setting and have no issues. Everything is perfectly stable for me. The CPU is using all stock settings but runs over 4.6Mhz on all cores and 4.85 on single, so I'm perfectly happy with it's stock performance. Runs cool too. I'm sure milage will vary though. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdpurvis

Chipset driver from AMD seems ok, with BIOS 3402. Similar speed, if a tiny bit faster. No issues so far. Note, AMD driver is 2.13.27.501, dated 2/4/21. I didn't see a comment about uninstalling first, so I didn't. First reboot went to setup, but second boot was normal.


----------



## timezone12

the cn and the American site has removed the 3402 bios anyone know why??


----------



## PAA589

*tuf gaming x570-plus bios 3405 for non-wifi and wifi*









New Bios for the non-wifi, but I'm sure it out for the wifi as well
*Version 34052021/02/05* *20.27 MBytes*
TUF GAMING X570-PLUS BIOS 3405
"1. Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.0
2. Update AMD RAID UEFI driver
3. Improve system stability"

Non-Wifi
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/..._X570-PLUS/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-ASUS-3405.ZIP

Wi-fi


https://dlsvr04.asus.com.cn/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/TUF_GAMING_X570-PLUS_WI-FI/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WIFI-ASUS-3405.ZIP


----------



## PAA589

timezone12 said:


> the cn and the American site has removed the 3402 bios anyone know why??


I noticed that as well, I still have a copy of that one but they just updated to 3405. Playing with that one now....


----------



## timezone12

let us know how it is thanks


----------



## superuser1

PAA589 said:


> *tuf gaming x570-plus bios 3405 for non-wifi and wifi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Bios for the non-wifi, but I'm sure it out for the wifi as well
> *Version 34052021/02/05* *20.27 MBytes*
> TUF GAMING X570-PLUS BIOS 3405
> "1. Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.0
> 2. Update AMD RAID UEFI driver
> 3. Improve system stability"
> 
> Non-Wifi
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/..._X570-PLUS/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-ASUS-3405.ZIP
> 
> Wi-fi
> 
> 
> https://dlsvr04.asus.com.cn/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM4/TUF_GAMING_X570-PLUS_WI-FI/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WIFI-ASUS-3405.ZIP


Yes i also noticed that they pulled the previous beta driver from most of their sites. Does anyone have the 3402 with them. Have you flashed the new one and what is the experience. Thanks a lot


----------



## Jdpurvis

I flashed the 3405 bios listed above, using it with the new AMD chipset drivers (2.13.27.501, dated 2/4/21). So far, seems stable, but haven't pushed it much yet.


----------



## TheGlow

Im using a ryzen 5 3600. Whats the BIOS situation looking like? We had a bunch coming out, getting pulled, etc. I'm still on 2607. I've been grabbing them when I remember to, so I have everything on their side, including 3402 which is no longer listed.


----------



## PAA589

I was on the beta and found it worked perfect. I'm on the new 3405 and its working very much the same. g.skill 32gb 1800mhz IF, at 1.30v, 3900x working as it should...


----------



## superuser1

After installing the new bios 3405 i am experiencing slight increase in idle temps on CPU and CPU package. I haven't overclocked yet. PBO is set to auto.


----------



## LuckyImperial

3405 has been running solid for me so far, along with the 2.11.26.106 chipset driver. Got some good gaming time and overclocking in.


----------



## superuser1

Yes solid for me too and i am using chipset version 2.13.27.501 with bios 3405.
Did you replace the AMD AHCI drivers with the standard microsoft ones?


----------



## TheGlow

Not sure if just bad timing but with ctr 1.1, it had my 3600 on 4475/4425 1256mV for months on bios 2607. I tried ctr2.0 and it had an odd mix of p1 being a little lower at 4375, but p2 at 4500. I just put the old 4475/4425 and it passed stability so I left it like that the last few days.
I decide to update the bios as 2607 has had a few versions since. Now ctr2.0 is failing stability until I brought it down to 4450/4400. so at least for now, the bios had me roll back 25 on each ccx.


----------



## LuckyImperial

TheGlow said:


> Not sure if just bad timing but with ctr 1.1, it had my 3600 on 4475/4425 1256mV for months on bios 2607. I tried ctr2.0 and it had an odd mix of p1 being a little lower at 4375, but p2 at 4500. I just put the old 4475/4425 and it passed stability so I left it like that the last few days.
> I decide to update the bios as 2607 has had a few versions since. Now ctr2.0 is failing stability until I brought it down to 4450/4400. so at least for now, the bios had me roll back 25 on each ccx.


If you need help with CTR 2.0 I've kinda got it figured out. With my 5600X I landed on P1=4475MHz @ 1150mV and P2=4800MHz @ 1375mV. 

For a 3600 you should be right around P1=4100MHz @ 1100mV and P2=4600MHz @ 1375mV (or around there I think).

Maybe the tuning process is a little more stringent with 2.0?


----------



## TheGlow

LuckyImperial said:


> If you need help with CTR 2.0 I've kinda got it figured out. With my 5600X I landed on P1=4475MHz @ 1150mV and P2=4800MHz @ 1375mV.
> 
> For a 3600 you should be right around P1=4100MHz @ 1100mV and P2=4600MHz @ 1375mV (or around there I think).
> 
> Maybe the tuning process is a little more stringent with 2.0?


It's consistently inconsistent.


Code:


DIAGNOSTIC RESULTS
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor
Max temperature: 80.5°
Energy efficient: 3.12
Your CPU is BRONZE SAMPLE
Recomended values for overclocking (P1 profile):
Reference voltage: 1250 mV
Reference frequency: 3825 MHz
Recomended values for overclocking (P2 profile):
Reference voltage: 1350 mV
Reference frequency: 3950 MHz
Recomended values for undervolting:
Reference voltage: 1175 mV
Reference frequency: 3675 MHz




Code:


DIAGNOSTIC RESULTS
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor
Max temperature: 79.2°
Energy efficient: 3.44
Your CPU is BRONZE SAMPLE
Recomended values for Undervolt:
Reference frequency: 3875 MHz
Reference voltage: 1175 mV




Code:


DIAGNOSTIC RESULTS
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor
Max temperature: 73.9°
Energy efficient: 3.96
Your CPU is GOLDEN SAMPLE
Recomended values for Undervolt:
Reference frequency: 4225 MHz
Reference voltage: 1175 mV




Code:


DIAGNOSTIC RESULTS
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor
Max temperature: 73.4°
Energy efficient: 3.92
Your CPU is GOLDEN SAMPLE
Recomended values for overclocking (P1 profile):
Reference voltage: 1250 mV
Reference frequency: 4375 MHz
Recomended values for overclocking (P2 profile):
Reference voltage: 1350 mV
Reference frequency: 4500 MHz
Recomended values for undervolting:
Reference voltage: 1175 mV
Reference frequency: 4225 MHz




Code:


DIAGNOSTIC RESULTS
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor
Max temperature: 73.4°
Energy efficient: 3.12
Your CPU is BRONZE SAMPLE
Recomended values for overclocking (P1 profile):
Reference voltage: 1250 mV
Reference frequency: 3850 MHz
Recomended values for overclocking (P2 profile):
Reference voltage: 1350 mV
Reference frequency: 3975 MHz
Recomended values for undervolting:
Reference voltage: 1175 mV
Reference frequency: 3700 MHz




Code:


DIAGNOSTIC RESULTS
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor
Max temperature: 80.6°
Energy efficient: 3.74
Your CPU is SILVER SAMPLE
Recomended values for Undervolt:
Reference frequency: 4050 MHz
Reference voltage: 1175 mV


Whenever I run it, I get fairly different settings. So for now I just have hybrid oc disabled and plugged in the old 1.1 values, 4475/4425 which failed stability after bios, but 4450/4400 seems solid so far. But so far my cpu is bronze, silver and golden. Sometimes It only gives Undervolt value suggestions, sometimes I get the P1 and P2. And some of these are back to back. Diagnostic, Bronze. Hit diagnostic again, gold, hit it again, gold, again, bronze...
And my cooling is a factor. For whatever damn reason my room is always 10ºF higher than anywhere else in the house. So it's usually 81-82F even though thermostat is on 70. If someone turns on the heat, the other rooms get heat, my room then only goes up to 83-84, yet my cpu seems to jump to 80c in the diagnostics. Sometimes.


----------



## LuckyImperial

@TheGlow Diagnostics just gives a best guess based on what your PBO did during the diagnostic run. It shouldn't be taken as final values.

Are you using the Tune feature? Tune will take the Reference Voltage and Reference frequency input under "Advanced" settings and start doing Prime95 runs to see if it's stable. Use the results from Tuning to input into your profiles.

The Tune process can take time because it incrementally walks up frequency to check stability, if it's stable on a 6mV undervolt, it increases CPU freq by 25MHz and tests reference voltage again. So if I start with 1150mV for 4425MHz for reference values it'll do the following for my processor:

1150mV @ 4425MHz - Pass
1144mV @ 4425MHz - Pass
1150mV @ 4450MHz - Pass
1144mV @ 4450MHz - Fail (might just crash)
Then it offers a suggestion after pheonix reboot or test failure, and I've found the suggestion doesn't always make sense, especially for higher voltages. I just ignore the suggestion and watch the log for the last freq/volt combo to pass and use those settings.

Now I know that for my P1 profile (low voltage all core boost) with a voltage of my choosing (1.15v) should run 4450MHz at 1150mV.

So I do the same Tune process for a higher voltage. I chose 1.375v because CTR author says on LLC Auto 1.375v doesn't ring to a high enough voltage to cause die degradation. Note - CTR will warn for voltage values higher than 1300mV, trying to protect the newbies. New Reference values set to 1375mV and 4750MHz yielded:

1375mV @ 4750MHz - Pass
1369mV @ 4750MHz - Pass
1375mV @ 4775MHz - Pass
1369mV @ 4775MHz - Pass
1375mV @ 4800MHz - Pass
1369mV @ 4800MHz- Fail

Bam....new P2 profile settings are 4800MHz @ 1375mV. It runs that 100% of the time when I'm gaming, then drops to stock PBO when I'm idle, and then runs a low voltage all core OC (P1) for when I'm really slamming the processor (>75% workload).


----------



## M3TAl

TheGlow said:


> Not sure if just bad timing but with ctr 1.1, it had my 3600 on 4475/4425 1256mV for months on bios 2607. I tried ctr2.0 and it had an odd mix of p1 being a little lower at 4375, but p2 at 4500. I just put the old 4475/4425 and it passed stability so I left it like that the last few days.
> I decide to update the bios as 2607 has had a few versions since. Now ctr2.0 is failing stability until I brought it down to 4450/4400. so at least for now, the bios had me roll back 25 on each ccx.


What BIOS are you running now? And what about your ram and SOC voltage? When I moved from old BIOS to a 3xxx BIOS it made my ram unstable and required more SOC voltage at 3600 and 3733.


----------



## TheGlow

M3TAl said:


> What BIOS are you running now? And what about your ram and SOC voltage? When I moved from old BIOS to a 3xxx BIOS it made my ram unstable and required more SOC voltage at 3600 and 3733.


I was on 2607 initially since CTR came out. Yesterday I went to 3405. Ram is dome docp 3600 still at 3600 with just some timing adjustments from the memory tool. soc is 1.05 I think.


----------



## M3TAl

My ram/memory controller on a 3xxx BIOS with DOCP 3600 became unstable. Just wondering if the same is happening to you. Never had a single issue on older BIOS'ES with DOCP 3600 or even 3733.

Had to take SOC little over 1.1V to get stability. This is true on my 3600x, 5600x, and 5800x. My understanding is the IO die/memory controller is identical for ryzen 3000 and 5000.


----------



## TheGlow

M3TAl said:


> My ram/memory controller on a 3xxx BIOS with DOCP 3600 became unstable. Just wondering if the same is happening to you. Never had a single issue on older BIOS'ES with DOCP 3600 or even 3733.
> 
> Had to take SOC little over 1.1V to get stability. This is true on my 3600x, 5600x, and 5800x. My understanding is the IO die/memory controller is identical for ryzen 3000 and 5000.


I guess Ill play around with voltages later. I had been running 3733 for a while I recall. But I was playing Street Fighter 4, an older game, and the game would randomly crash. It likes to randomly crash apparently regardless of my cpu, mem or gpu settings. The game was fine when I was on my i5 6600k so I'm leaning towards there being some odd AMD issue there. I hadnt gotten to trying faster mem OC's yet. With CTR2 I was hoping to revisit everything, mem oc as well, hence upgrading the bios.



LuckyImperial said:


> @TheGlow
> 
> Bam....new P2 profile settings are 4800MHz @ 1375mV. It runs that 100% of the time when I'm gaming, then drops to stock PBO when I'm idle, and then runs a low voltage all core OC (P1) for when I'm really slamming the processor (>75% workload).


I wasnt quite sure where the undervolt would come in. Like as P1 with non hybrid OC.
But yes Ive run the tuning as well. Im just saying I had a couple saved logs from 1.1 and everytime I would try and use CTR2 it was random. Like diagnostic not giving me p1/p2 values, so how can I tune with that? So I see the p1/p2 results in other peoples posts, like in the guides. Hence more diag attempts, and then values drastically less than I had from ctr1.1, so more diag, etc. It took a few to get them near what I used to get, hence very odd.


----------



## PanZwu

M3TAl said:


> My ram/memory controller on a 3xxx BIOS with DOCP 3600 became unstable. Just wondering if the same is happening to you. Never had a single issue on older BIOS'ES with DOCP 3600 or even 3733.
> 
> Had to take SOC little over 1.1V to get stability. This is true on my 3600x, 5600x, and 5800x. My understanding is the IO die/memory controller is identical for ryzen 3000 and 5000.


SoC 1.1 isnt unusual. i am running 1.15 and have my e-dies stable at 3800mhzcl16
all in all latest bios is goodish
getting rid of all _asus_ strings from my Windows dropped my temps by 5C


----------



## M3TAl

Point is on 1xxx and 2xxx BIOS it was stable with lower voltage. Something changed.


----------



## timezone12

Quick question does the b550 chip set have the same problems that the x570 have with the slow boot up on the 3600 cpu or is it the same? Thanks


----------



## TheGlow

timezone12 said:


> Quick question does the b550 chip set have the same problems that the x570 have with the slow boot up on the 3600 cpu or is it the same? Thanks


I'm not sure what you're talking about. I have only used a 3600 on this board, an x570, and I'm not aware of a slow boot.


----------



## LuckyImperial

TheGlow said:


> Like diagnostic not giving me p1/p2 values, so how can I tune with that? So I see the p1/p2 results in other peoples posts, like in the guides. Hence more diag attempts, and then values drastically less than I had from ctr1.1, so more diag, etc. It took a few to get them near what I used to get, hence very odd.


I'd just stop using Diagnostic. It sounds like you're relying on it to tell you what your P1 and P2 profiles should be *but that's up to you*. Decide the voltages you want for P1 and P2 and then Tune to find the right frequency for those voltages. CTR1.1 Diagnostic might have made more sense, but I don't know why it's so important what the Diagnostic is telling you in CTR2.0.


----------



## timezone12

my boot time is at 25 seconds I also have a ryzen 2400g on a b450 asus strix and it only take 12 seconds to boot. Amd said late last year that there was a problem with the codes on the 3000 ryzens


----------



## TheGlow

LuckyImperial said:


> I'd just stop using Diagnostic. It sounds like you're relying on it to tell you what your P1 and P2 profiles should be *but that's up to you*. Decide the voltages you want for P1 and P2 and then Tune to find the right frequency for those voltages. CTR1.1 Diagnostic might have made more sense, but I don't know why it's so important what the Diagnostic is telling you in CTR2.0.


Yes, But hear me out. Had I never done ctr 1.1 to get 4475/4450 and only used ctr2.0 this one time, I would be using 3825. 600MHz less. Just like benchmarking a game, you might get a lower reading the first time, and if thats the only sample you have, then you will be mislead. I do believe this is common practice with overclocking, benching and testing. I run a few tests, see the lowest, the highest, then the average. then tweak between average and highest.


----------



## LuckyImperial

TheGlow said:


> Yes, But hear me out. Had I never done ctr 1.1 to get 4475/4450 and only used ctr2.0 this one time, I would be using 3825. 600MHz less. Just like benchmarking a game, you might get a lower reading the first time, and if thats the only sample you have, then you will be mislead. I do believe this is common practice with overclocking, benching and testing. I run a few tests, see the lowest, the highest, then the average. then tweak between average and highest.


I think there's a fundamental mis-understanding between us, because I don't quite understand what what you're saying. "Tune" isn't a benchmark. It's prime95 runs that slams you processor to full load to test for errors. It has nothing to do with scores or anything like that.

First - I've never used CTR1.1 and I don't really know what you mean when you say 4475/4450. Are those the two frequencies that you tend to lean towards for P1? You can only use one, so I don't know why you keep putting the backslash with both frequencies.

Second - Where did you get 3825 from? Diagnostic? Please *stop *referencing diagnostic results. They're basically useless for users who understand what they want.

Third - If you want, I'll go down the step by step Tune process with screenshots. I don't seem to be communicating how well the tool works. It's an excellent tool for finding stable all core OC's.


----------



## TheGlow

LuckyImperial said:


> I think there's a fundamental mis-understanding between us, because I don't quite understand what what you're saying. "Tune" isn't a benchmark. It's prime95 runs that slams you processor to full load to test for errors. It has nothing to do with scores or anything like that.
> 
> First - I've never used CTR1.1 and I don't really know what you mean when you say 4475/4450. Are those the two frequencies that you tend to lean towards for P1? You can only use one, so I don't know why you keep putting the backslash with both frequencies.
> 
> Second - Where did you get 3825 from? Diagnostic? Please *stop *referencing diagnostic results. They're basically useless for users who understand what they want.
> 
> Third - If you want, I'll go down the step by step Tune process with screenshots. I don't seem to be communicating how well the tool works. It's an excellent tool for finding stable all core OC's.


Yes, semantics it seems. In 1.1 it was similar, diagnostic gave you a value for OC, 4450 in my case, and then an undervolt value. Then I did a tuning and it settles on 4475 for ccx1 and 4425 for ccx2.
My confusion comes in that once I tried 2.0 the diagnostic only gave me 1 result, 


Code:


DIAGNOSTIC RESULTS
AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor
Max temperature: 79.2°
Energy efficient: 3.44
Your CPU is BRONZE SAMPLE
Recomended values for Undervolt:
Reference frequency: 3875 MHz
Reference voltage: 1175 mV

Nothing about P1 or P2. So I thought this was odd, since the tutorials show people getting P1, P2 and Undervolt results. 
I guess I could try and tune with 3875, but as mentioned 1.1 went through this and got me a 4450 range. 3875 is quite a bit less. So I manually put in the values I had from 1.1 and ran a stability test and it passed. But again, I have no idea what my p1/p2 should be, since 1.1 only gave 1 value, so I ran diagnostics again.
Eventually it gave me P1 and P2 values, but again it is very erratic where it reports as golden, silver or bronze each time, always different. Its not like if I do 3-4 in a row theyre all golden, or 3 gold and a bronze. theyre always different. 
This is when I thought maybe updating bios from 2607 to a newer one, like 3405. Ran the diagnostic and still getting random values. Out of curiosity I ran stability again and now it failed. Values that on bios 2607 were set and forget since October 18th.
1usmus said he'll have a newer version out so I'll just hold off until then.


----------



## FaxedForward

timezone12 said:


> my boot time is at 25 seconds I also have a ryzen 2400g on a b450 asus strix and it only take 12 seconds to boot. Amd said late last year that there was a problem with the codes on the 3000 ryzens


I have run both a 3600 and 5800X on ASUS X570 with no such boot problems. Always boots in a couple seconds.


----------



## RAINFIRE

LuckyImperial said:


> Third - If you want, I'll go down the step by step Tune process with screenshots. I don't seem to be communicating how well the tool works. It's an excellent tool for finding stable all core OC's.


May I suggest that all you who want to talk about CTR move it to another thread? I personally dislike CTR and consider it a dangerous tool that should only be used by those that understand it can cause damage to the CPU and is not a play tool. I don't consider it to work well at all and I believe it is still in Beta? They have a dedicated forum thread where the download is and the manual is hosted: 

ClockTuner 2.0 for Ryzen (CTR) Guide and download

Also, I find I have the best performance using AMD's recommended BIOS settings for P-state, C-state, CPPC and PBO settings found in this guide. It allows for the highest OC's using the stock air coolers and then for the CPU's to fully throttle back down when not in use for lower power consumption as well. These settings perform even better using water-cooling. You may have good results for your method, but it definitely not for the majority imho.

Key Points to Overclock Zen 2 & 3, Ryzen 3000 & 5000 Series CPU's (Set it in the BIOS once and Forget it)


----------



## Tmfs

There is a issue with pbo cpu boost clock override on bios 3405. It is limited to 200mhz which I know is the amd spec however with 3402 if you used the pbo menu inside ai tweaker it could be set to at least 500. This resulted in my two strongest cores boosting to 5150mhz regularly on my 5600x. With 3405 regardless is setting it's limited to 4850mhz. Not sure if this is intentional or a bug but I am unable to downgrade back to 3402 after updating so beware. Highly annoying to drop performance especially in the games I play which are mostly single threaded.


----------



## PAA589

Tmfs said:


> There is a issue with pbo cpu boost clock override on bios 3405. It is limited to 200mhz which I know is the amd spec however with 3402 if you used the pbo menu inside ai tweaker it could be set to at least 500. This resulted in my two strongest cores boosting to 5150mhz regularly on my 5600x. With 3405 regardless is setting it's limited to 4850mhz. Not sure if this is intentional or a bug but I am unable to downgrade back to 3402 after updating so beware. Highly annoying to drop performance especially in the games I play which are mostly single threaded.


"however with 3402 if you used the pbo menu inside ai tweaker it could be set to at least 500" Maybe that is the reason that bios was pulled from the site. Makes you think though what else there blocking from us..


----------



## Tmfs

PAA589 said:


> "however with 3402 if you used the pbo menu inside ai tweaker it could be set to at least 500" Maybe that is the reason that bios was pulled from the site. Makes you think though what else there blocking from us..


I hope it's a bug because other manufactures like MSI allow over 200mhz pbo cpu boost override in their BIOS. The real bummer is not being able to downgrade after this update.


----------



## acousticlol

M3TAl said:


> My 5600x stopped having issues on B550 TUF after raising SOC voltage. 5800x is/was having issues of a blackscreen while idle/away. I would come back from work or wake up in the morning to a blackscreen. Not sure what causes it but I'm steadily raising SOC voltage on that too. It passes memory tests and stress tests. Hasn't done it in a few days.


Exact same issue on 5600x/x570 tuf/3600mhz/1800IF.. only doing 200mhz PBO with no curve.. been following on here/Reddit and keeping bios and chipset driver updated in hopes of hitting 1900fclk for a pair of 3800 ram I have sitting in the box.. for one can’t get over 1800 fclk, but I’m also having same problem described above. The last few bios have caused me random blackscreens/freezing that force me to reboot. It never happens under heavy load, only afk on desktop/destiny 2 menu/YouTube/etc, come back after an hour or 2 and have a black screen and no lights on keyboard, all other lights/peripherals stay on. Even bought a new 850rmx psu bc I thought it was my psu... smh asus/amd slacking with this launch imo, 4 months later many can’t get chips still and half of us that do can’t hit much higher speeds than before.


----------



## M3TAl

I cloned the OS from a crucial MX100 SSD to my new NVME. So far no blackscreen but it's only been maybe 10 days. Potentially an issue with this MX100 was causing the blackscreen. Won't really know until it makes it month+ no blackscreen. 

In Houston we have much bigger problems at the moment. Below freezing temps, ice, snow, no power. A lot of people have no food or heat. Getting bad for some people.


----------



## ispasion22

Hi,
I'm somehow old here 
Bad news about Houston. I saw on tv.
Be carefull, a fluctuating voltage can cause permanent damage or data corruption.
Can you say what cloning software do you used?


----------



## M3TAl

I used the free version of Macrium Reflect to clone. In my experience it's pretty good.


----------



## LuckyImperial

I'm trying to do a memory OC, and I can't find the bios setting to force my uclk to run 1:1 with mclk. 

I tried AMD CBS -> NBIO Common Options ->XMP Enhancment -> UCLK == MCLK but it didn't seem to stick. Zen Timings still shows 1:2.


----------



## ispasion22

U can choose manual settings of MCLK in Ai tweaker/emory frequency, and verify both, MCLK and UCLK, with HWiNFO.
GSKill TridentZ 3200MHz C14 seems to be B-die. Do a check with Thaiphoon Burner and ZenTimings.


----------



## LuckyImperial

@ispasion22 Yeah, I've manually set my mCLK (Memory Frequency) in Ai Tuner along with all of my DRAM Timings.

At 3600MHz DRAM Frequency my mCLK, fCLK and uCLK all run 1:1:1 @ 1800MHz.
If I set DRAM Frequency to 3666MHz it starts booting with 1833MHz:1800MHz:916.5MHz - mCLK:fCLK:uCLK

Again, I tried AMD CBS -> NBIO Common Options ->XMP Enhancment -> UCLK == MEMCLK but it doesn't do anything.

Does anyone else have a uCLK higher than 1800MHz in BIOS 3405?








I know these timings are stable at 3800MHz, and I'd love the 1900MHz mCLK and uCLK.


----------



## Dash8Q4

Has anyone experienced a reduction in PCIE x16 speed when using both m.2 slots? I have both m.2 slots with SSDs and my PCIe X16_1 is running at x8 3.0. I just installed a pcie riser cable and my gpu is a 3080, I had to set the pcie16x_1 to GEN 3 in the BIOS so that I could get video signal. Now I'm wondering what is causing the GPU to be running at x8 GEN3. The riser cable is supposed to be x16(Phanteks).
Cheers


----------



## PanZwu

Dash8Q4 said:


> Has anyone experienced a reduction in PCIE x16 speed when using both m.2 slots? I have both m.2 slots with SSDs and my PCIe X16_1 is running at x8 3.0. I just installed a pcie riser cable and my gpu is a 3080, I had to set the pcie16x_1 to GEN 3 in the BIOS so that I could get video signal. Now I'm wondering what is causing the GPU to be running at x8 GEN3. The riser cable is supposed to be x16(Phanteks).
> Cheers


its probably a pcie 3.0 riser cable not 4.0, but it should atleast run at pcie 3.0 x16 i think

i have 2 M2 NVMEs and my pcie 4.0 runs at 16x

are you on the latest bios?


----------



## Dash8Q4

No, I'm a couple of bioses back. I'll update the bios today as well as trying a pcie 4.0 riser cable I ordered. Will report back my findings.


----------



## ispasion22

*@LuckyImperial*
You have to set Ai oveclock tuner to manual, mclk to 3800 and fclk to 1900 and test it.
But some increased voltages are required there.
Save as different profile in bios, anyway and play with them


----------



## Dash8Q4

PanZwu said:


> its probably a pcie 3.0 riser cable not 4.0, but it should atleast run at pcie 3.0 x16 i think
> 
> i have 2 M2 NVMEs and my pcie 4.0 runs at 16x
> 
> are you on the latest bios?


Updated the bios, got a gen4 riser cable and still showing x8(this time gen4) on the speed. I'm going to plug the card into the motherboard tomorrow and see.


----------



## PanZwu

Dash8Q4 said:


> Updated the bios, got a gen4 riser cable and still showing x8(this time gen4) on the speed. I'm going to plug the card into the motherboard tomorrow and see.


are you using gpu-z to confirm pcie speed?


----------



## Dash8Q4

PanZwu said:


> are you using gpu-z to confirm pcie speed?


Yes, I even hit the button to start a render as it idles x8 1.1, but it goes to 4.0 as soon as there is load on the card. I'm going to try a few things today.


----------



## LuckyImperial

@ispasion22 Everything is manually set in BIOS. I even used the Search (F9) feature in BIOS to hard set my fCLK at every location in the bios. 

I think it's just a bios bug. It'd be great if someone with a uCLK higher than 1800 could report in. 

ZenTimings will tell you, and it's a super light run-only program.


----------



## jeremy.b

4x2500% TM5 stable @ 1900 with a 5900x with this setup (this screenshot only shows the quick TM5 run though)


----------



## orphinwales

Dash8Q4 said:


> Yes, I even hit the button to start a render as it idles x8 1.1, but it goes to 4.0 as soon as there is load on the card. I'm going to try a few things today.


have you just tested without the riser cable?
I have two PCIE gen 3 NVME drives + RTX 3060 TI with no problems.
also sory to ask but what PCIE slot are you using for the GPU.


----------



## LuckyImperial

@helsyeah I'm running BIOS 3405 and I'm curious if that's my issue. 

Are you doing any odd BIOS settings to force uCLK, or are you just messing with timings, volts and memory frequency?


----------



## jeremy.b

LuckyImperial said:


> @helsyeah I'm running BIOS 3405 and I'm curious if that's my issue.
> 
> Are you doing any odd BIOS settings to force uCLK, or are you just messing with timings, volts and memory frequency?


I simply set memory speed to 3800 and fclk to 1900 under the tweaker section then manually setting timings per the above. Literally no magic!


----------



## Dash8Q4

orphinwales said:


> have you just tested without the riser cable?
> I have two PCIE gen 3 NVME drives + RTX 3060 TI with no problems.
> also sory to ask but what PCIE slot are you using for the GPU.


It seems to be the GPU itself. I tried it without the riser cable, always on pcie slot #1 so closest to cpu. I tried my 2080 super as well to rule out the motherboard and it ran at x16. So definitely something with the GPU.
Is your 3060ti running at pcie 4.0 x16?


----------



## orphinwales

Dash8Q4 said:


> It seems to be the GPU itself. I tried it without the riser cable, always on pcie slot #1 so closest to cpu. I tried my 2080 super as well to rule out the motherboard and it ran at x16. So definitely something with the GPU.
> Is your 3060ti running at pcie 4.0 x16?


GPU Z with the render test.









may also be something like a bug as the cards are still new, HWINFO64 had a PCIE speed bug for a bit.
so may be app/driver/bios bug.
afterburner is still bulgy for me, beata 3 worked but the newer ones seem to give me bugs.
one thing to keep in mind is that the 2080s will be pcie 3 x16 so if your card is pcie 4 x8 it's got the same bandwidth so it's not going to matter to much. Most the reviewers have mentioned that gpu riser cables do not work well with pcie 4 which was my main suspension.
it is normal under no load to drop to a lower pcie speed to save power








I am also on an old mobo bios 2802, maybe AMD broke something in a newer bios.


----------



## dwolvin

So is this still a great budget board? I've been starting to make a list and this happened to be one that showed up (I'll make a new thread later). Runs all the new Ryzen without any silliness? How about ram compatibility issues (I'm coming from a first gen Ryzen, so expect ram to be an issue).


----------



## orphinwales

dwolvin said:


> So is this still a great budget board? I've been starting to make a list and this happened to be one that showed up (I'll make a new thread later). Runs all the new Ryzen without any silliness? How about ram compatibility issues (I'm coming from a first gen Ryzen, so expect ram to be an issue).


I have been using it for over a year now with no problems with a 3700X and two NVME drives + one SATA SSD & 1 GPU.
BIOS has improved a lot since i got the mobo which is nice but assume that's more AMD's work than anything.

not relay done any big OC stuff so cant talk for that & dont care for RGB so not touched that side.
The bad points iv noticed are only 3 case fan ports on the mobo so I have to use splitters to get 5 case fans (not a big thing).
I know some have stronger feelings about the lack of dual BIOS.
Do you have any questions?

Ps may be looking at some of the B550 or refreshed X570 ones, iv seen reviews saying they got a few updates, actually hardcore overclocking reviews are always worth a look but keep in mind he cares more about extreme OC so take it with a pinch of salt.


----------



## dwolvin

Thanks, mostly I'm just curious about the bios updates (that you mentioned already), and basic stability. I don't care about overclocking (much), and only plan to use a single GPU (1080ti w/ block for now, hope to grab an upgrade sometime this year). How are the fan curve settings? My current (MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING) is a bit annoying to set, and drops them about half of reboots.


----------



## jeremy.b

It still is a really solid budget x570 board and I've been running mine for the better part of a year. The TUF Pro (vs Plus) has better memory overclocking potential with an improved PCB topology, but if you don't plan to push the OC much then the 'Plus' versions are likely good for your needs.


----------



## RAINFIRE

dwolvin said:


> Thanks, mostly I'm just curious about the bios updates (that you mentioned already), and basic stability. I don't care about overclocking (much), and only plan to use a single GPU (1080ti w/ block for now, hope to grab an upgrade sometime this year). How are the fan curve settings? My current (MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING) is a bit annoying to set, and drops them about half of reboots.


I've also been using it for over a year. I agree the BIOS is one of the things that is greatly improved with it and it is well supported by ASUS/AMD, though not so much at first after X570 release. I used the PBO OC method with BIOS only settings on mine which I believe to be the best OC method as it allows the CPU to lower it's power usage when not in use. Set it and Forget it. Using a stock air cooler & 3700X, the Mobo is cool and solid. If there are any issues, it's usually just something like DRAM needs reseated or in wrong slots. After time, I've had to reseat my GPU a couple times. One of the things I really like on this board is the USB 3.1/3.2 Gen 2 support on the back (I think three of the ports). I have it running to a 3.2 Gen 2 USB Hub and all the fast and finicky devices get supported properly and just work at full 10 Gbps, even through the Hub. Another thing is the software. It's easy at first using Armoury Crate to get all the drivers updated, but can be uninstalled later. Along with the AMD Chipset drivers from Asus and the 'Asus Motherboard' service remaining installed, then all the fan throttling up and down still works very good when the CPU is throttled. I still believe this is the best low cost version (with Wifi) of any X570 out there. Here's my article/video on PBO OC with the TUF X570. Also I've made some YT videos on the Asus TUF X570 vs . . . which I sorely need to update.


----------



## orphinwales

dwolvin said:


> Thanks, mostly I'm just curious about the bios updates (that you mentioned already), and basic stability. I don't care about overclocking (much), and only plan to use a single GPU (1080ti w/ block for now, hope to grab an upgrade sometime this year). How are the fan curve settings? My current (MSI X370 XPOWER GAMING) is a bit annoying to set, and drops them about half of reboots.


you can set the fan curves in BIOS or the bundled app, both seem fine.
In bios you have a 'fan tune' option you use when setting up so the mobo can detect the fan speeds.
I use the app
















simple to use and you can save profiles, when im bored ill make a new one for fun sometimes.
Id not instal all the bundled stuff, i just have the amoury crate and AI suite (aka fan control app).

one on note is the fan app shows the CPU temp as -10c or so under it's real temp, no idea why. HWINFO64 or ryzen master show correct temps.

O and the new PBO bost setting thing is nice, I run stock with the PBO extra boost thing on but with PBO off and get an extra small boost to CPU speed. Forget the name for the setting in bios but it's in the PBO section, stilt/asus setting or something.

edit to be clear i have not had a problem with lost fan profiles or anything like that, profiles even show up in bios which is cool.


----------



## dwolvin

Have any of you tried the Clocktuner program to overclock / undervolt on this MB? That's another thing that sounds interesting, first gen Ryzen can't use it.


----------



## orphinwales

dwolvin said:


> Have any of you tried the Clocktuner program to overclock / undervolt on this MB? That's another thing that sounds interesting, first gen Ryzen can't use it.


I did try the auto CPU OC app (an older version when it was new) but had no luck with my 3700X, each time it gave me settings that failed under prime 95. I had the option of manually upping the voltage but the single threaded score was down from stock and the multy threaded score was not up much over stock or PBO so i gave up on it in the end. I may just have a bad 3700X or the new version of the app may be better so worth a go if you want.
Stock/stilit BIOS setting/PBO all run rock solid and are easy to set up so that's what i use.

For games im GPU limited with my RTX 3060 TI and for video editing/encoding I want stability over 5%~ speed boost (at best 5%) so for daily use for me with a 3700X I did not think it was worth it.
But it was fun to play with and watch all the cores slowly try different settings.
I did try (on a relay relay old BIOS ages ago) undervolting by voltage offset but saw voltage overshoot in HWINFO64 and reduced scores in cinebench but the BIOS has changed a lot form then so ~~ no idea about it now & im on zen 2.

 wow i sound lame on a overclocking forum, I do OC my GPU! (when gaming and not with video editing apps)

Edit- i have a vary early CPU, iv seen lots of posts about newer ones doing a lot better so do take what i say with a pinch of salt.


----------



## QB the Slayer

I used to undervolt my 3700X, and there were performance gains by doing so at the time... but things have changed a lot since then, and when I revisited the situation it turns out it hurts performance now. I am not sure whether it is a chipset driver change, a windows change, or a BIOS change... but now the UV hurts performance. SO I am just doing PBO plus the new Fmax and that's it. Performance is great with just those two things enabled. I also manually enter my DRAM timings and voltages. Rock solid stable.

QB


----------



## PAA589

Any word on when agesa 1.2.0.1 will be out for us TUF crowd? Just starting to roll out for the ROG crosshair and impacts.


----------



## Dash8Q4

QB the Slayer said:


> I used to undervolt my 3700X, and there were performance gains by doing so at the time... but things have changed a lot since then, and when I revisited the situation it turns out it hurts performance now. I am not sure whether it is a chipset driver change, a windows change, or a BIOS change... but now the UV hurts performance. SO I am just doing PBO plus the new Fmax and that's it. Performance is great with just those two things enabled. I also manually enter my DRAM timings and voltages. Rock solid stable.
> 
> QB


Where is this Fmax setting you speak of?
I have the same processor


----------



## jeremy.b

PAA589 said:


> Any word on when agesa 1.2.0.1 will be out for us TUF crowd? Just starting to roll out for the ROG crosshair and impacts.


I've been watching for it and no luck as of last night.


----------



## Tmfs

Would like to know too!


----------



## RAINFIRE

Dash8Q4 said:


> Where is this Fmax setting you speak of
> I have the same processor


See my article and video here. It's in section D. Key Points to Overclock Zen 2 & 3, Ryzen 3000 & 5000 Series CPU's

1. PBO FMax Enhancer: Ai Tweaker or Extreme Tweaker on Asus mobo's\Precision Boost Overdrive, Accept\PBO Fmax Enhancer = Enabled ****Many people report they get better results with this option set it to DISABLED. Try it both ways to see which gives the better score It appears to not be needed (set to Disable) on Ryzen 5000/Zen 3 CPU's and effects scores negatively.*


----------



## PAA589

*TUF GAMING X570-PLUS BIOS 3602*









Support

Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.1
Support Smart Access Memory for Ryzen 3000 Series Processors
Fix the L3 cache performance in AIDA64
Improved system performance
Improved system compatibility
Improved memory performance"

Don't forget to load defaults or clear cmos then manually enter back settings for best results.

NON-WIFI:
https://dlsvr04.asus.com.cn/pub/ASU..._X570-PLUS/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-ASUS-3602.ZIP

WIFI:
https://dlsvr04.asus.com.cn/pub/ASU...WI-FI/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WIFI-ASUS-3602.ZIP


----------



## Jdpurvis

PAA589 said:


> *TUF GAMING X570-PLUS BIOS 3602*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Support
> 
> Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.1
> Support Smart Access Memory for Ryzen 3000 Series Processors
> Fix the L3 cache performance in AIDA64
> Improved system performance
> Improved system compatibility
> Improved memory performance"
> 
> Don't forget to load defaults or clear cmos then manually enter back settings for best results.
> 
> NON-WIFI:
> https://dlsvr04.asus.com.cn/pub/ASU..._X570-PLUS/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-ASUS-3602.ZIP
> 
> WIFI:
> https://dlsvr04.asus.com.cn/pub/ASU...WI-FI/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WIFI-ASUS-3602.ZIP


It seems to work - no clear difference in performance or stability so far.


----------



## dajez

Anyone have any experience with the usb 3.2 gen 2 connectors? My case has one of those connectors for type c and this mobo has another type of connector.


----------



## Tmfs

Upgraded to 3602 and pbo boost override limits are still present and still unable to downgrade. Would at least like the option downgrade to 3402 where the increased pbo boost override performance results in a real increase in single threaded performance by allowing boost of 5Ghz+.


----------



## PAA589

Still checking it out but 3602 looks to have reduced my CPU temps


----------



## M3TAl

Think I'll wait for the new AGESA with the USB fix. As of now my Reverb G2 only works on front panel USB on the X570 and B550 TUF.


----------



## woozywoo

PAA589 said:


> Still checking it out but 3602 looks to have reduced my CPU temps


Also seeing lower temps with my 5900X on the new 3602 BIOS. No BSODs/WHEA errors yet with DOCP on. Fingers crossed...


----------



## obscurehifi

Anyone test the L3 Cache difference with the 3602 bios yet? If you have before and after images of AIDA64, would you mind posting them?


----------



## Lionvibez

obscurehifi said:


> Anyone test the L3 Cache difference with the 3602 bios yet? If you have before and after images of AIDA64, would you mind posting them?


I can post the number for my board which isn't much different from yours.

Bios 3001










Bios 3602


----------



## M3TAl

Mine on BIOS 3402. Going from ~400GB/s to ~650GB/s is pretty impressive.


----------



## obscurehifi

Lionvibez said:


> I can post the number for my board which isn't much different from yours.
> 
> Bios 3001
> 
> View attachment 2482496
> 
> 
> Bios 3602
> 
> View attachment 2482497


Thanks for posting the before and after. I'm still in 3402 and just wanted to make sure the advertised improvement worked on this board. Looks like it did! 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## xolhid

Hey guys. I'm having trouble getting my 2080ti to work in x16 mode. All reporting software shows it working in x8 3.0(load) and 1.1(idle). I have attempted to troubleshoot it without any progress. I unplugged and reseated my Graphics card and CPU. I checked for bent pins. All pins were straight. I reinstalled Windows. I used DDU and reinstalled Drivers. I checked all over bios and couldn't find any settings to make a difference. Changing the onboard PCIE slot modes from auto to 3rd Gen doesn't work. I'm sure I did many other things that don't seem to work at all.

X570 Tuf Gaming Plus (Wi-Fi) v3602
AMD Ryzen 3700x
EVGA 2080ti (Top Slot near CPU)
2x8GB G.Skill RGB Royal 3600c16 (Correct slots)
1x Rocket PCIe4.0 1Gig NVME M.2 (Tried both top and bottom slots)
Seasonic Titanium 1000w PSU
2x 360mm Radiator
9x Noctua Fans
Lian-Li 011-Dynamic

I'm at a loss. Any helpful suggestions are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## LuckyImperial

Updated to 3602 and everything seems solid. My 5600X is still boosting to 4850MHz easily, but temps are about the same.

I also figured out why my memory OC was messing up my uclk. Normally, your fabric frequency (fclk) syncs with your memory frequency (mclk). So if you set 3200MHz memory, you're going to have 1600MHz fclk and 1600MHz mclk. uclk will also follow at 1600Mhz.

However, if you start getting into higher frequencies with your memory, +3600MHz (1800MHz mclk), the fabric may stop syncing and autoclock down. When I had 1900MHz mclk, my fclk would autoclock down to 1800MHz. Weeeeeeeell, it turns out, if your mclk and fclk aren't synced, uclk will run at 1/2 mclk. 1900MHz mclk, 1800MHz, fclk, 950MHz uclk.

The fix was simply to set fabric clock to 1900MHz in BIOS, to keep it from autoclocking down. That synced mclk and fclk, and uclk followed.








Edit: These timings and settings should be an easy setup for anyone using bdie. It's nice and conservative, but will get your fabric and uclk running nice and high.


----------



## PAA589

Looks like we may be getting a beta bios version 3603 soon with possible USB fix


----------



## garf333

Has anyone tried repasting the chipset? How did it go? I have some Noctua TIM on hand...


----------



## apainlessa

garf333 said:


> Has anyone tried repasting the chipset? How did it go? I have some Noctua TIM on hand...


Why repaste it? What temps are you hitting?


----------



## garf333

apainlessa said:


> Why repaste it? What temps are you hitting?


I live in the tropics and the chipset is doing 65C sitting on the desktop and the fan doing 2000-3000 RPM.

Looking to repaste to drop that a bit, and the pitch can get annoying at times.


----------



## apainlessa

garf333 said:


> I live in the tropics and the chipset is doing 65C sitting on the desktop and the fan doing 2000-3000 RPM.
> 
> Looking to repaste to drop that a bit, and the pitch can get annoying at times.


Ah alright. I live in the North and the chipset is doing 52C idle, 63C when busy. Fan never goes above 3000RPM, and the sound is absolutely drown out by the sound of the cpu,case and gpu fans. The fan is completely engulfed by my new graphics card, but that hasn't made things worse for some reason.


----------



## superuser1

garf333 said:


> I live in the tropics and the chipset is doing 65C sitting on the desktop and the fan doing 2000-3000 RPM.
> 
> Looking to repaste to drop that a bit, and the pitch can get annoying at times.


I found the heat plates of the stock AMD cooler for my 5600X were of very low quality and had a roughish surface finish. I got a Noctua cooler and now the temp are exactly where they are supposed to be. I am in the tropics too










EDIT: I see you are talking about the chipset fan RPM


----------



## PAA589

*TUF GAMING X570-PLUS BIOS 3603 FOR NON-WIFI, WIFI, AND WIFI PRO, WELL ALL THE X570 BOARDS (BETA)*









Discussion
TUF GAMING X570-PLUS BIOS 3603


Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.1 Patch A
Fix USB connectivity issue

Please note that this is a beta BIOS version of the motherboard which is still undergoing final testing before its official release. The UEFI, its firmware and all content found on it are provided on an “as is” and “as available” basis. ASUS does not give any warranties, whether express or limited, as to the suitability, compatibility, or usability of the UEFI, its firmware or any of its content. Except as provided in the Product warranty and to the maximum extent permitted by law, ASUS is not responsible for direct, special, incidental or consequential damages resulting from using this beta BIOS."

Non-WIFI:
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/..._X570-PLUS/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-ASUS-3603.ZIP

WIFI:
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...WI-FI/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WIFI-ASUS-3603.ZIP

WIFI PRO:
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/...RO_WI-FI/TUF-GAMING-X570-PRO-WIFI-SI-3603.ZIP


----------



## Lionvibez

The Non Beta version of this bios is out today.


----------



## Farih

Lionvibez said:


> The Non Beta version of this bios is out today.


Any link?
Dont see them on the Asus website


----------



## superuser1

Farih said:


> Any link?
> Dont see them on the Asus website


Here
Link


----------



## PAA589

Does not look like any change, it looks as though they just removed the "beta" in the description. Someone correct me if I'm wrong?


----------



## dimitris21

PAA589 said:


> Does not look like any change, it looks as though they just removed the "beta" in the description. Someone correct me if I'm wrong?


Yup, so it seems.Apparently it's not beta anymore


----------



## M3TAl

I was looking at the B550 TUF releases. Does the BIOS with the USB fix have the improved L3 bandwidth too? Thinking about flashing tonight to see if the Reverb G2 finally works on the back panel USB ports.


----------



## Lionvibez

M3TAl said:


> I was looking at the B550 TUF releases. Does the BIOS with the USB fix have the improved L3 bandwidth too? Thinking about flashing tonight to see if the Reverb G2 finally works on the back panel USB ports.


3602 had the Aida Cache fix

3603 is usb Fix


----------



## M3TAl

Unfortunately, the "USB fix" didn't fix the Reverb G2 not working on rear USB ports. Still stuck to using front panel ports.


----------



## xolhid

Might have to wait for firmware with agesa 1.2.0.2


----------



## PAA589

TUF GAMING X570-PLUS BIOS 3801
"- Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.2
- Fix USB connectivity issue
Please note that this is a beta BIOS version of the motherboard which is still undergoing final testing before its official release. The UEFI, its firmware and all content found on it are provided on an “as is” and “as available” basis. ASUS does not give any warranties, whether express or limited, as to the suitability, compatibility, or usability of the UEFI, its firmware or any of its content. Except as provided in the Product warranty and to the maximum extent permitted by law, ASUS is not responsible for direct, special, incidental or consequential damages resulting from using this beta BIOS."

TUF GAMING X570-PLUS non-wifi link:

https://dlsvr04.asus.com.cn/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-ASUS-3801.ZIP



TUF GAMING X570-PLUS WIFI:

https://dlsvr04.asus.com.cn/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WIFI-ASUS-3801.ZIP


----------



## apainlessa

Thanks PAA581!
I never had USB connection problems, but I did have reduced sensitivity and loads of lag when using the mouse in the UEFI. Until this very BIOS version. Now my mouse works like normal on the UEFI screen. What do you know hahaha


----------



## bastian

apainlessa said:


> Thanks PAA581!
> I never had USB connection problems, but I did have reduced sensitivity and loads of lag when using the mouse in the UEFI. Until this very BIOS version. Now my mouse works like normal on the UEFI screen. What do you know hahaha


This was also an issue on my Dark Hero. It is fixed too there, but yes, there are still issues and AMD has not fixed everything 100%


----------



## PAA589

apainlessa said:


> Thanks PAA581!
> I never had USB connection problems, but I did have reduced sensitivity and loads of lag when using the mouse in the UEFI. Until this very BIOS version. Now my mouse works like normal on the UEFI screen. What do you know hahaha


I stopped using the mouse in the UEFI and as such never noticed the improvement. Just went in to check your results and its working very well. Thanks


----------



## PAA589

bastian said:


> This was also an issue on my Dark Hero. It is fixed too there, but yes, there are still issues and AMD has not fixed everything 100%


I'm not having any issues with USB but your right. But I also think there on the right track to getting things fixed up. More time and patience.


----------



## M3TAl

apainlessa said:


> Thanks PAA581!
> I never had USB connection problems, but I did have reduced sensitivity and loads of lag when using the mouse in the UEFI. Until this very BIOS version. Now my mouse works like normal on the UEFI screen. What do you know hahaha


Had that issue for ages on many Asus boards, not just X570/B550. Although I haven't tested BIOS mouse movement yet so not sure if it's fixed for me on latest version. In the past I had googled and found people saying the issue had to do with wireless Logitech mouse receivers not liking Asus or something but not sure if that was true(but I do always use wireless Logitech mice so who knows maybe that is the issue?).


----------



## PAA589

M3TAl said:


> wireless Logitech mouse receivers


I'm using a wired corsair mouse and had the issue until this latest update


----------



## xolhid

I upgraded from a 3700X to a 5950X yesterday. I'm using a custom water cooling loop with 2 360mm rads and Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut.

Curve Optimizer Per Core: (-22) 1/ (-29) 3
(-30) 0, 2, 4-15
Max CPU Boost Clock Override: 125

No errors or crashes with hours of stress testing these settings. CTR ranks this CPU as a silver sample which is probably why I was able to get such good results.

I tried tinkering with power limits and noticed I can't set EDC higher than 190 or TDC higher than 160. Is that the maximum for this motherboard(bios v3801) or is there a way to unlock more headroom?

Thanks.


----------



## timezone12

what happened to our biose (or2) a month club lol 3 weeks and no posts here I'm going through withdrawal


----------



## PAA589

timezone12 said:


> what happened to our biose (or2) a month club lol 3 weeks and no posts here I'm going through withdrawal


I know, I've been check everyday but seems a waste as I've not had any issues the last several bios updates anyway. lol. Asus must be on vacation


----------



## PengusPelp

I think it’s probably AMD taking a break; there’s been so little AGESA development that there probably aren’t any major BIOS revisions to push out.

In light of that I was thinking about doing a “comprehensive” write-up of all the settings that I’ve experimented with and general notes that I’ve collected from overclock.net (I spend waaaay too much time reading up on this stuff...). Would there be any interest? I haven’t seen any “compendium”/all-in-one guides to settings for Ryzen 5000 and AGESA 1.2.0.*, and I see so much outdated/incorrect info being spread. It’d be a ton of work and I’d probably need some help testing some of these settings with 2x/4x single rank memory configurations and single CCX CPUs (with both 2x/4x SR and DR).

Nothing super “authoritative” or rigorously tested, (I don’t have the means to test physical voltage etc.), but something similar to this Reddit post


----------



## TheBlackDingo

M3TAl said:


> Had that issue for ages on many Asus boards, not just X570/B550. Although I haven't tested BIOS mouse movement yet so not sure if it's fixed for me on latest version. In the past I had googled and found people saying the issue had to do with wireless Logitech mouse receivers not liking Asus or something but not sure if that was true(but I do always use wireless Logitech mice so who knows maybe that is the issue?).


Have you tried the latest 3801 beta BIOS at all? I was gonna upgrade my BIOS from 1407 to 3603 as well to see if it fixed the Reverb G2 USB issue on the rear panel ports but you already myth busted that one...
Btw, anyone reckon it's worth upgrading from 1407 yet? I've read comments on every bios above 1407 and each had various issues so never upgraded. Running a 3700x, 2070 super, 16gb Crucial Ballistix.


----------



## Jdpurvis

TheBlackDingo said:


> Have you tried the latest 3801 beta BIOS at all? I was gonna upgrade my BIOS from 1407 to 3603 as well to see if it fixed the Reverb G2 USB issue on the rear panel ports but you already myth busted that one...
> Btw, anyone reckon it's worth upgrading from 1407 yet? I've read comments on every bios above 1407 and each had various issues so never upgraded. Running a 3700x, 2070 super, 16gb Crucial Ballistix.


3801 has been stable for me - 3900x, ASUS TUF Gaming x570 plus wifi, 64 GB ram, Sabrent rocket 4.0, Nvidia 2070 plus.


----------



## TheBlackDingo

Jdpurvis said:


> 3801 has been stable for me - 3900x, ASUS TUF Gaming x570 plus wifi, 64 GB ram, Sabrent rocket 4.0, Nvidia 2070 plus.


Roger that, I might wait till it comes out of Beta before trying it


----------



## M3TAl

TheBlackDingo said:


> Have you tried the latest 3801 beta BIOS at all? I was gonna upgrade my BIOS from 1407 to 3603 as well to see if it fixed the Reverb G2 USB issue on the rear panel ports but you already myth busted that one...
> Btw, anyone reckon it's worth upgrading from 1407 yet? I've read comments on every bios above 1407 and each had various issues so never upgraded. Running a 3700x, 2070 super, 16gb Crucial Ballistix.


Haven't tested. Just not much time these days. Haven't even tried disconnecting all other USB devices, some people say that gets devices working. Kind of hard to use it that way because my VR is to use in conjunction with Fanatec wheel and pedals...


----------



## TheBlackDingo

M3TAl said:


> Haven't tested. Just not much time these days. Haven't even tried disconnecting all other USB devices, some people say that gets devices working. Kind of hard to use it that way because my VR is to use in conjunction with Fanatec wheel and pedals...


Mmm, yea it's a bandaid solution if it works at all. Cheers anyway.


----------



## PengusPelp

TheBlackDingo said:


> Have you tried the latest 3801 beta BIOS at all? I was gonna upgrade my BIOS from 1407 to 3603 as well to see if it fixed the Reverb G2 USB issue on the rear panel ports but you already myth busted that one...
> Btw, anyone reckon it's worth upgrading from 1407 yet? I've read comments on every bios above 1407 and each had various issues so never upgraded. Running a 3700x, 2070 super, 16gb Crucial Ballistix.


If you’re running a 3000 series Ryzen *from what I’ve read* it’s kind of a crapshoot. It’s a very safe bet to go to the latest BIOS revision that was released BEFORE the 5000 series compatibility patches started rolling in. Unless I’m mistaken, the only obvious benefit is resizableBAR/SAM on a compatible GPU and I don’t even know if the performance is any good. I just noticed you’re running a 2070s - have you manually set your PCIe1 and Southbridge to Gen3? That and disabling legacy USB (or setting to auto instead of enabled) and using a rear USB 3.1 port fixed my mouse and external sound card issues. I was trying a lot of stuff at the same time and didn’t notice until it was too late to rigorously test, (not to mention I’m on Zen3 so YMMV), but setting all of my PCIe connections + Southbridge to Gen 3 helped a LOT with overall stability. 

The real concern is that you might have a hard time flashing back to an earlier BIOS revision, so if you go past 26XX (or 28XX? I don’t remember) be 100% sure you’re prepped to go back.

If that doesn’t work, it might be worth it to try reducing SOC and/or VDDG(_IOD) slightly; I can reliably make my audio pop and usb devices cut in and out by changing my SOC voltage from 1.112 (1.100v after drop) to 1.125 (1.106-1.112 after droop).


----------



## TheBlackDingo

PengusPelp said:


> If you’re running a 3000 series Ryzen *from what I’ve read* it’s kind of a crapshoot. It’s a very safe bet to go to the latest BIOS revision that was released BEFORE the 5000 series compatibility patches started rolling in. Unless I’m mistaken, the only obvious benefit is resizableBAR/SAM on a compatible GPU and I don’t even know if the performance is any good. I just noticed you’re running a 2070s - have you manually set your PCIe1 and Southbridge to Gen3? That and disabling legacy USB (or setting to auto instead of enabled) and using a rear USB 3.1 port fixed my mouse and external sound card issues. I was trying a lot of stuff at the same time and didn’t notice until it was too late to rigorously test, (not to mention I’m on Zen3 so YMMV), but setting all of my PCIe connections + Southbridge to Gen 3 helped a LOT with overall stability.
> 
> The real concern is that you might have a hard time flashing back to an earlier BIOS revision, so if you go past 26XX (or 28XX? I don’t remember) be 100% sure you’re prepped to go back.
> 
> If that doesn’t work, it might be worth it to try reducing SOC and/or VDDG(_IOD) slightly; I can reliably make my audio pop and usb devices cut in and out by changing my SOC voltage from 1.112 (1.100v after drop) to 1.125 (1.106-1.112 after droop).


That's not a bad idea, but even BIOS versions up to just before Zen 3 was released are hit and miss.
I haven't tried the PCIe1 and Southbridge tweaks, so I might do that now. I'll check legacy USB while I'm at it, though I'd imagine it would be on Auto.

Yea, my biggest concern is if I upgrade to 2xxx or 3xxx BIOS, I think 1407 would be too old to go back to (aka most likely "This BIOS format is not supported" error when attempting to flash back) and we don't have a BIOS Flashback button/option with this board, which honestly should be a part of any mid-high budget MoBo these days.

I've dabbled a bit into voltages/overclocking, but don't have much use for it personally, so try not to mess with it too much. I haven't had any issues with popping or cutting in and out in that sense, just hoping the USB issue with the Reverb G2/Any other devices might be patched in newer BIOS revisions.


----------



## PengusPelp

TheBlackDingo said:


> I'll check legacy USB while I'm at it, though I'd imagine it would be on Auto.


Surprisingly I think the default setting is enabled! For once Asus is using "auto" to mean "automatically determined" instead of "default". 

RE: the 2xxx BIOS concern; I believe that 1407-2xxx are all on the same "generation" of AGESA revisions so it should be relatively easy to go back (maybe some of the earliest BIOS versions aren't? I'd have to double check). That being said, I know I've seen plenty of people that have posted about alternate methods of flashing older BIOS on boards that don't directly support it. There should be plenty of posts about it here on OC.N, lmk if nothing turns up. 

I should've been more specific, but the USB issues and audio problems all go hand in hand. There's a ton of weird issues with how the infinity fabric manages every type of IO. Sorry I wrote that reply at like 2AM!


----------



## TheBlackDingo

PengusPelp said:


> Surprisingly I think the default setting is enabled! For once Asus is using "auto" to mean "automatically determined" instead of "default".
> 
> RE: the 2xxx BIOS concern; I believe that 1407-2xxx are all on the same "generation" of AGESA revisions so it should be relatively easy to go back (maybe some of the earliest BIOS versions aren't? I'd have to double check). That being said, I know I've seen plenty of people that have posted about alternate methods of flashing older BIOS on boards that don't directly support it. There should be plenty of posts about it here on OC.N, lmk if nothing turns up.
> 
> I should've been more specific, but the USB issues and audio problems all go hand in hand. There's a ton of weird issues with how the infinity fabric manages every type of IO. Sorry I wrote that reply at like 2AM!


Apologies for the delayed reply!

I decided to update to 2607, and from there to 2802, which is the last revision before Zen 3 was released and (not including betas) the last bios before support for Zen 3 was added.
So far, no issues (Though I haven't done any overclocking or hard testing yet due to time and I'm not really an overclocking enthusiast), but can confirm from 2607 onwards I couldn't downgrade back to 1407 (Not surprising). Hasn't fixed USB issues with the G2, but I didn't expect it.


----------



## ThumperSD

Why does my bluetooth audio always play choppy playback? Do I need to connect the antenna for better bluetooth connectivity?


----------



## TheBlackDingo

ThumperSD said:


> Why does my bluetooth audio always play choppy playback? Do I need to connect the antenna for better bluetooth connectivity?


You shouldn't need the Antennas as they are used for Wifi, I would have them on regardless though as they do help. I've never had issues with Bluetooth on my Sony WH-1000XM3, so what headset are you using?


----------



## orphinwales

The antenna is used for BT, It's easy to tell as placement of the antenna changes my BT headphones range from my computer.


----------



## Jdpurvis

orphinwales said:


> The antenna is used for BT, It's easy to tell as placement of the antenna changes my BT headphones range from my computer.


New Chipset drivers (2.17.25.506, dated 6/2) have appeared on the AMD site:AMD site 
So far, they seem stable. Cinebench 20 is a bit better, if anything.


----------



## superuser1

Still waiting on the AGESA 1.2.0.3 Patch A for 500 Series. Any news on that?
Its already out for ROG boards i reckon.


----------



## ThumperSD

TheBlackDingo said:


> You shouldn't need the Antennas as they are used for Wifi, I would have them on regardless though as they do help. I've never had issues with Bluetooth on my Sony WH-1000XM3, so what headset are you using?


Im also using a WH-1000XM3 and Airpod Pro. Also tried some cheap Anker earbuds and wireless speakers. I'm getting the same result with all of them, and Im only 3 feet away from my desktop.



orphinwales said:


> The antenna is used for BT, It's easy to tell as placement of the antenna changes my BT headphones range from my computer.


I misplaced my antenna somewhere and cant find it unfortunately. Do you think using a USB BT dongle would help?



Jdpurvis said:


> New Chipset drivers (2.17.25.506, dated 6/2) have appeared on the AMD site:AMD site
> So far, they seem stable. Cinebench 20 is a bit better, if anything.


Still getting the same issue with updated drivers


----------



## TheBlackDingo

ThumperSD said:


> Im also using a WH-1000XM3 and Airpod Pro. Also tried some cheap Anker earbuds and wireless speakers. I'm getting the same result with all of them, and Im only 3 feet away from my desktop.
> 
> 
> I misplaced my antenna somewhere and cant find it unfortunately. Do you think using a USB BT dongle would help?
> 
> 
> Still getting the same issue with updated drivers


A USB BT Dongle might do the trick, assuming this is just related to the Motherboards onboard BT module, perhaps the lack of the antenna even.


----------



## Jamin3D

ThumperSD said:


> Im also using a WH-1000XM3 and Airpod Pro. Also tried some cheap Anker earbuds and wireless speakers. I'm getting the same result with all of them, and Im only 3 feet away from my desktop.
> 
> 
> I misplaced my antenna somewhere and cant find it unfortunately. Do you think using a USB BT dongle would help?
> 
> 
> Still getting the same issue with updated drivers


Yeah when I take my antenna off, the range goes to almost nothing. So either buy a new antenna or a BT dongle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M3TAl

Just FYI for the person that was asking about Reverb G2. Updated my B550 TUF to latest BIOS but it didn't help anything. Removed all USB devices and tried every rear USB port. G2 didn't even power on. Works no issue on case front panel USB still.


----------



## FaxedForward

New BIOS 4002 is up today






TUF GAMING X570-PLUS (WI-FI)｜Motherboards｜ASUS USA







www.asus.com


----------



## PAA589

I'm eagerly awaiting 4002 for the non-wifi


----------



## ineedtherapy

Hi OCers, I'm using this mobo with Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 3200 16-18-18 CAS Latency 16

How do I optimize my BIOS settings to support the specs? Ive read that I need to enable XMP. Is that all I have to do in BIOS? Do I have to manually configure anything else?

I'm pretty dumb with computers so detailed instructions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Jdpurvis

FaxedForward said:


> New BIOS 4002 is up today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TUF GAMING X570-PLUS (WI-FI)｜Motherboards｜ASUS USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asus.com


It's not there now - support page is blank.


----------



## apainlessa

ineedtherapy said:


> Hi OCers, I'm using this mobo with Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 3200 16-18-18 CAS Latency 16
> 
> How do I optimize my BIOS settings to support the specs? Ive read that I need to enable XMP. Is that all I have to do in BIOS? Do I have to manually configure anything else?
> 
> I'm pretty dumb with computers so detailed instructions would be much appreciated.


Hey,

Go to BIOS/UEFI (press the DELETE button as your pc is booting up. F2 works too), and on the landing page, mid left side, there's a D.O.C.P. option. Select ENABLE or PROFILE1, and then SAVE & EXIT BIOS (F10). If your memory is supported, you should have no issues and that's all you need to do.


----------



## FaxedForward

Jdpurvis said:


> It's not there now - support page is blank.


Still up on international site, seems like a technical error on the US site.






TUF GAMING X570-PLUS (WI-FI)｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global


TUF Gaming series distills essential elements of the latest AMD and Intel® platforms, and combines them with game-ready features and proven durability. Engineered with military-grade components, an upgraded power solution and a comprehensive set of cooling options, this motherboard delivers...




www.asus.com






> Version 4002
> 2021/06/19 20.43 MBytes
> TUF GAMING X570-PLUS (WI-FI) BIOS 4002
> "1. Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.3 Patch A
> 2. Improve system stability"





https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WIFI-ASUS-4002.ZIP


----------



## Multiplectic

PAA589 said:


> I'm eagerly awaiting 4002 for the non-wifi


You and me both. I still see the 3801 beta for the non-WiFi.


----------



## Jdpurvis

Multiplectic said:


> You and me both. I still see the 3801 beta for the non-WiFi.


For my Wifi version, 4002 seems to work at least as well as the 3801 beta. Out of curiosity, I looked a little bit ago, and 4002 had still not appeared for the non-wifi version.


----------



## PAA589

Multiplectic said:


> You and me both. I still see the 3801 beta for the non-WiFi.


Its out:


https://dlsvr04.asus.com.cn/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-ASUS-4002.ZIP


----------



## RAINFIRE

ineedtherapy said:


> Hi OCers, I'm using this mobo with Crucial Ballistix Sport LT 3200 16-18-18 CAS Latency 16. How do I optimize my BIOS settings to support the specs? Ive read that I need to enable XMP. Is that all I have to do in BIOS? Do I have to manually configure anything else? I'm pretty dumb with computers so detailed instructions would be much appreciated.


Here is my instructions with video for BIOS upgrade and basic PBO Overclocking including RAM DOCP. It's for a couple months older BIOS, but the instructions should be exactly the same.

Article

Video


----------



## Mukzi

RAINFIRE said:


> Here is my instructions with video for BIOS upgrade and basic PBO Overclocking including RAM DOCP. It's for a couple months older BIOS, but the instructions should be exactly the same.
> 
> Article
> 
> Video



i am in a issue i need your help sir
1 question about x570 tuf gaming plus non wifi model with 5900x
2607 bios it is out of box
Mb says 3600 ram compatible
Have gskill rams 64 gb 16 by 4 slots , F4-3600C16D-16GVKC-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd. 
Tried normal docp no post
then I did 3200 n 1600 fclock it took with 1.4 dram and 1.1 vsoc
When i try the dcop profile which is taken automatically by mb no post happened for like 10 times
I tried once with 1.1 and 1.4v it did take 1 time pc booted but as soon as i restarted it pc never boot. Tried so many times but of no vail. now i am at 3200 with auto c settings like some c20 and all. What should i do ? Do i need to update bios . there are like 9 bios updates after 2607 for this mb. Pls advice sir.


----------



## Mukzi

PAA589 said:


> TUF GAMING X570-PLUS BIOS 3801
> "- Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.2
> - Fix USB connectivity issue
> Please note that this is a beta BIOS version of the motherboard which is still undergoing final testing before its official release. The UEFI, its firmware and all content found on it are provided on an “as is” and “as available” basis. ASUS does not give any warranties, whether express or limited, as to the suitability, compatibility, or usability of the UEFI, its firmware or any of its content. Except as provided in the Product warranty and to the maximum extent permitted by law, ASUS is not responsible for direct, special, incidental or consequential damages resulting from using this beta BIOS."
> 
> TUF GAMING X570-PLUS non-wifi link:
> 
> https://dlsvr04.asus.com.cn/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-ASUS-3801.ZIP
> 
> 
> 
> TUF GAMING X570-PLUS WIFI:
> 
> https://dlsvr04.asus.com.cn/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WIFI-ASUS-3801.ZIP



i am in a issue i need your help sir
1 question about x570 tuf gaming plus non wifi model with 5900x
2607 bios it is out of box
Mb says 3600 ram compatible
Have gskill rams 64 gb 16 by 4 slots , F4-3600C16D-16GVKC-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd. 
Tried normal docp no post
then I did 3200 n 1600 fclock it took with 1.4 dram and 1.1 vsoc
When i try the dcop profile which is taken automatically by mb no post happened for like 10 times
I tried once with 1.1 and 1.4v it did take 1 time pc booted but as soon as i restarted it pc never boot. Tried so many times but of no vail. now i am at 3200 with auto c settings like some c20 and all. What should i do ? Do i need to update bios . there are like 9 bios updates after 2607 for this mb. Pls advice sir.


----------



## Mukzi

i am in a issue i need your help guys
1 question about x570 tuf gaming plus non wifi model with 5900x
2607 bios it is out of box
Mb says 3600 ram compatible
Have gskill rams 64 gb 16 by 4 slots , F4-3600C16D-16GVKC-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd. 
Tried normal docp no post
then I did 3200 n 1600 fclock it took with 1.4 dram and 1.1 vsoc
When i try the dcop profile which is taken automatically by mb no post happened for like 10 times
I tried once with 1.1 and 1.4v it did take 1 time pc booted but as soon as i restarted it pc never boot. Tried so many times but of no vail. now i am at 3200 with auto c settings like some c20 and all. What should i do ? Do i need to update bios . there are like 9 bios updates after 2607 for this mb. Pls advice sir.


----------



## apainlessa

Mukzi said:


> i am in a issue i need your help guys
> 1 question about x570 tuf gaming plus non wifi model with 5900x
> 2607 bios it is out of box
> Mb says 3600 ram compatible
> Have gskill rams 64 gb 16 by 4 slots , F4-3600C16D-16GVKC-G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
> Tried normal docp no post
> then I did 3200 n 1600 fclock it took with 1.4 dram and 1.1 vsoc
> When i try the dcop profile which is taken automatically by mb no post happened for like 10 times
> I tried once with 1.1 and 1.4v it did take 1 time pc booted but as soon as i restarted it pc never boot. Tried so many times but of no vail. now i am at 3200 with auto c settings like some c20 and all. What should i do ? Do i need to update bios . there are like 9 bios updates after 2607 for this mb. Pls advice sir.


BIOS updates usually help with hardware compatibility, it MIGHT help. You don't need to do all the BIOS updates, just the last one. It could be that your ram is not compatible, check the ''Qualified Vendor List' file on the Asus support site for this motherboard. Although that list is for recent BIOS. If you've never done a BIOS update, watch videos online, you don't want to mess it up.


----------



## Hale59

apainlessa said:


> BIOS updates usually help with hardware compatibility, it MIGHT help. You don't need to do all the BIOS updates, just the last one. It could be that your ram is not compatible, check the ''Qualified Vendor List' file on the Asus support site for this motherboard. Although that list is for recent BIOS. If you've never done a BIOS update, watch videos online, you don't want to mess it up.


''Qualified Vendor List' file on the Asus support site for this motherboard MEANS nothing.
The problem here is he is using 64GB ram...not easy.


----------



## Mukzi

Hale59 said:


> ''Qualified Vendor List' file on the Asus support site for this motherboard MEANS nothing.
> The problem here is he is using 64GB ram...not easy.


Thats the scene i guess
How do i go ahead with this case guys
Any help ?


----------



## Mukzi

apainlessa said:


> BIOS updates usually help with hardware compatibility, it MIGHT help. You don't need to do all the BIOS updates, just the last one. It could be that your ram is not compatible, check the ''Qualified Vendor List' file on the Asus support site for this motherboard. Although that list is for recent BIOS. If you've never done a BIOS update, watch videos online, you don't want to mess it up.


Its under qvl so i bought it


----------



## Mukzi

Can u all let me know best stable bios for tuf gaming plus non wifi ?


----------



## apainlessa

Mukzi said:


> Can u all let me know best stable bios for tuf gaming plus non wifi ?


All the latest BIOS are stable, just install the last one.


----------



## Mukzi

apainlessa said:


> All the latest BIOS are stable, just install the last one.


Actually the say new bios are to be with some issues so asked, a bit tensed 1st time will do bios update, never done before.


----------



## Jdpurvis

Mukzi said:


> Actually the say new bios are to be with some issues so asked, a bit tensed 1st time will do bios update, never done before.


Updating can be fairly straightforward. I unzip the new bios and put it in the root directory of c:. Then reboot and go into the bios. use F7, then scroll to the boot screen and load optimized defaults. Then reboot, saving changes. On reboot, go into the bios and use the flash routine - you should be able to find the bios where you put it. On reboot, it will usually take you to a "Safe boot" screen, and you hit F1 to get into the bios. It will still have the optimized settings - I wouldn't change anything and just reboot, saving changes (there won't be any). Then you can reboot and start changing things in the bios. Getting 64 GB ram to work is not all that hard. Though I have a 3900x, I am running 4 similar ram modules (GSkill F4-3600C16-16GVKC). Using DocP allows them to run at 3600. I am using most recent bios and chipset drivers - latter from AMD site.


----------



## Mukzi

Jdpurvis said:


> Updating can be fairly straightforward. I unzip the new bios and put it in the root directory of c:. Then reboot and go into the bios. use F7, then scroll to the boot screen and load optimized defaults. Then reboot, saving changes. On reboot, go into the bios and use the flash routine - you should be able to find the bios where you put it. On reboot, it will usually take you to a "Safe boot" screen, and you hit F1 to get into the bios. It will still have the optimized settings - I wouldn't change anything and just reboot, saving changes (there won't be any). Then you can reboot and start changing things in the bios. Getting 64 GB ram to work is not all that hard. Though I have a 3900x, I am running 4 similar ram modules (GSkill F4-3600C16-16GVKC). Using DocP allows them to run at 3600. I am using most recent bios and chipset drivers - latter from AMD site.


this is my rm man, great ur working them at 3600, m gonna bios today sure lets see
bios i guess i will try the usb type where we can bios update using bios on usb drive right ?


----------



## Jdpurvis

Mukzi said:


> this is my rm man, great ur working them at 3600, m gonna bios today sure lets see
> bios i guess i will try the usb type where we can bios update using bios on usb drive right ?


Yup - USB also works.


----------



## Mukzi

Jdpurvis said:


> Yup - USB also works.


So the update is i just did an update
Same root c method
Update success
N best part i just selected profile 1 for ram n it goes 3600 c16 on all 4 sticks
Temp on 100% cpu use as of now 60 c only well have noctua d15 cooler maybe
I just want to use pc at 100% 24 hrs n see whats temp it reaches 
Lets hope all is well.
1 thing i checked in zen timings with all my diff settings of ram till date is vddg iod is unbelievable it showed 45v on 2133 44 on 3200 but what 1.04 on 3600 i think zen timing softwares might have a glitch right ?
Anyone can tell me if its correct ?


----------



## Jdpurvis

The older versions seem inappropriate. Glad new bios and timings are working for you.


----------



## mikemykeMB

Hello, would this thread as be suitable for the PRO version as well? Just picked up the PRO and wanted to get some ins and outs of the board. Have a 5-5600x and Corsair Vengeance 2x8gb 3600mhz RAM as well.


----------



## Mukzi

mikemykeMB said:


> Hello, would this thread as be suitable for the PRO version as well? Just picked up the PRO and wanted to get some ins and outs of the board. Have a 5-5600x and Corsair Vengeance 2x8gb 3600mhz RAM as well.


What exactly u want to know ?


----------



## mikemykeMB

Mukzi said:


> What exactly u want to know ?


I found the best OC setting w/ the FX8350+SabertoothR2 on another thread way back, and haven’t yet assembled this rig yet, just want to get familiar with who have experience on the Pro X570..( maybe it’s the same as a PLUS) that has a sustainable OC with a 5-5600x. ( I don’t know how high this CPU will be stable on OC)
I have experienced great deal with the BIOS on the SabertoothR2.. but I am still searching for a point of direction that others have done. Please look at my ancient build. I have a RM1000 PSU, and cooling isn’t a factor. 1 360 radiator push pull that is on top a Corsair 600T and 2 120 pulling cold in from cool room on the side. Going to use Samsung 970 M.2 1TB, and Corsair 2x8gb 3600mhz RAM, RX-580 8gb GPU,


----------



## ArcticZero

Hey guys, so I recently completed a build with this mobo and the following specs:

5800X
Kingston HyperX FURY RGB 2x8GB 3200mhz (HX432C16FB3AK2/16)
Seasonic GX-750 PSU
Kept old 1050 Ti from previous build

I'm running everything on auto, haven't touched DOCP or anything. Updated to latest BIOS (4002). One of two things can happen when I boot up. Either it works fine, or gets stuck on orange DRAM LED. DIMMs are on the correct slots (2 and 4, furthest one from mobo populated). And worse still, occasionally it will randomly just shut down even idle or on the BIOS.

I've tested the PSU on another build and it's fine. Same with the RAM and GPU, which leaves just the mobo and CPU. Sometimes I can get it to shake off the DRAM LED issue by doing a cold boot. But it's still always a crapshoot whenever I boot up, or when it just shuts down randomly.

Any ideas what may be causing this? I've heard so many horror stories about the DRAM LED issue and other things with this mobo. Going through an RMA is not ideal at the moment, though I will if I must. Never had this many issues with a fresh build.


----------



## Mokona512

Is anyone else experiencing lower than normal BCLK clock speeds?
For example, for me the board defaults to 98.9MHz instead of 100MHz which impacts all other boosting.









While this is more for a secondary build, if I move the 3600 to my main system that uses an Strix X570-E board, it performs slightly better with the only difference being it being able to hold 100MHz. If I try to adjust it in the bios by even 1MHz, the system will get stuck at the boot logo and not proceed any further, even though it will respond to inputs such as Ctrl + Alt + Delete to restart.

Overall, it is strange.


----------



## PAA589

TUF GAMING X570 BIOS 4010 BETA
2021/07/22 20.44 MBytes

TUF GAMING X570 BIOS 4010 
"update AMD AM4 AGESA to Combo V2 PI 1.2.0.3 Patch B 
Improve system stability. 

Please note that this is a beta BIOS version of the motherboard which is still undergoing final testing before its official release. The UEFI , its firmware and all content found on it are provided on an “as is” and “as available” basis. ASUS does not give any warranties, whether express or limited, as to the suitability, compatibility, or usability of the UEFI, its firmware or any of its content. Except as provided in the Product warranty and to the maximum extent permitted by law, ASUS is not responsible for direct, special, incidental or consequential damages resulting from using this beta BIOS."

NON-WIFI:
https://dlsvr04.asus.com.cn/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-ASUS-4010.ZIP

WIFI:
https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WIFI-ASUS-4010.ZIP


----------



## Mukzi

I am not able to improve my RAM frequency over 3600 when I try 3800 and clock 1900 computer does not post


----------



## Jdpurvis

PAA589 said:


> TUF GAMING X570 BIOS 4010 BETA
> 2021/07/22 20.44 MBytes
> 
> TUF GAMING X570 BIOS 4010
> "update AMD AM4 AGESA to Combo V2 PI 1.2.0.3 Patch B
> Improve system stability.
> 
> Please note that this is a beta BIOS version of the motherboard which is still undergoing final testing before its official release. The UEFI , its firmware and all content found on it are provided on an “as is” and “as available” basis. ASUS does not give any warranties, whether express or limited, as to the suitability, compatibility, or usability of the UEFI, its firmware or any of its content. Except as provided in the Product warranty and to the maximum extent permitted by law, ASUS is not responsible for direct, special, incidental or consequential damages resulting from using this beta BIOS."
> 
> NON-WIFI:
> https://dlsvr04.asus.com.cn/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-ASUS-4010.ZIP
> 
> WIFI:
> https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WIFI-ASUS-4010.ZIP


This version seems to work, but no clear difference vs the previous version. Identical CB20 scores. Will post again if I see any differences.

Thanks!


----------



## qtip-va

Mokona512 said:


> Is anyone else experiencing lower than normal BCLK clock speeds?
> For example, for me the board defaults to 98.9MHz instead of 100MHz which impacts all other boosting.


you need to turn SB spread spectrum to OFF in bios, after that mine stays at a steady 99.98


----------



## Mokona512

qtip-va said:


> you need to turn SB spread spectrum to OFF in bios, after that mine stays at a steady 99.98


The screenshot I posted, was with spread spectrum turned off.


----------



## PJVol

@Mokona512
You have to set bus clock (BCLK) manually to 100.0 in bios.


----------



## Mokona512

Setting it to 100.0 does not seem to get it above around 98.9MHz


----------



## haryadiaja

Mukzi said:


> I am not able to improve my RAM frequency over 3600 when I try 3800 and clock 1900 computer does not post


the same on me, using Patriot Viper Blackout 2x8GB 4400MHz and I am stuck at 3600MHz without aggressive timing. Tried to put the RAM on my old C6H and it went straight on 3800MHz without issue. 

Sent from my GM1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## kraven001

Mokona512 said:


> Setting it to 100.0 does not seem to get it above around 98.9MHz


Windows (assuming your are using Windows) might affect that - you need to disable WSL2 and/or Hyper-V. With that disabled and all the Spread Spectrum disabled in BIOS it should be 100 rock solid Bus Clock.


----------



## mackbolan

mikemykeMB said:


> Hello, would this thread as be suitable for the PRO version as well? Just picked up the PRO and wanted to get some ins and outs of the board. Have a 5-5600x and Corsair Vengeance 2x8gb 3600mhz RAM as well.





mikemykeMB said:


> I found the best OC setting w/ the FX8350+SabertoothR2 on another thread way back, and haven’t yet assembled this rig yet, just want to get familiar with who have experience on the Pro X570..( maybe it’s the same as a PLUS) that has a sustainable OC with a 5-5600x. ( I don’t know how high this CPU will be stable on OC)
> I have experienced great deal with the BIOS on the SabertoothR2.. but I am still searching for a point of direction that others have done. Please look at my ancient build. I have a RM1000 PSU, and cooling isn’t a factor. 1 360 radiator push pull that is on top a Corsair 600T and 2 120 pulling cold in from cool room on the side. Going to use Samsung 970 M.2 1TB, and Corsair 2x8gb 3600mhz RAM, RX-580 8gb GPU,


 Well, I have a 5600X build using the ASUS TUF X570 Gaming PLUS (no WIFI) and from looking at your build, one factor that will or most likely will hold you back is that RAM. It could affect your overall top OC for the CPU stability wise. I'd make sure or find RAM that is using Samsung B-die or possibly Micron IC's. I use 16GB Team Group Xtreem Gaming DDR4 [email protected] 1866Mhz 1.46v. That kit has Samsung B-die, so it OC's well and allows for less stress on the CPU's memory controller. However, working with what RAM you have and assuming the timings are left stock for 3600, your top OC will vary. My 5600X is stable at an all core OC to 4700Mhz at 1.30v. I'm using a Corsair H110i GTX to cool it with SYY thermal paste (an off brand but works well). I'm not promoting any of these brands per se, just figure it's helpful to know brands when talking tech. 

Typical BIOS steps depend if you want to pursue the all core OC or mess with a PBO or PBO +Auto OC setting. First I'll explain the all core OC. Plan on starting at 1.30v (Vcore) to be stable at 4700Mhz or higher. I think you'll find that 4850Mhz is the "wall" for a superb CPU going no higher than 1.40v, while maintaining no higher than 80c full load. Trying to maintain stability at 4700Mhz below 1.30v is a unicorn. Max safe voltage is ~1.5v, stay away from there unless you try LN2, lol. Some say 1.325v for everyday use, it really matters on how temps are. My CPU maxes at 70c in the toughest of games and pushing for more yields little more FPS or benchmark score. As far as killing the CPU, 2 things do that: too much heat or current, not necessarily voltage. Like mine will pull ~106W full load and hence, temps climb to 77c fairly quick. When I ran PBO + Auto OC, temps would hit 83c and scores were lower because of thermal throttling that starts around 50c. It's in AMD's programming to begin to stop boosting when the CPU hits ~50c. This is why I like the manual option. In BIOS turn off all PBO options before setting the manual CPU OC. Set the LLC options to 4, switching frequency to 300Khz. With your current config, setting the CPU Vcore to 1.30v and the core clock to 4700, should be a perfect manual setting. Mine runs like that daily with zero issues.

PBO or PBO +Auto OC settings are much different and yield similar results but with more heat. In this case, your top OC could vary quite a bit. I found that PBO is "broken" or just sub-optimal. I was able to enable PBO with Auto OC +100 and had to use the same power settings for the LLC. I also needed to enable "motherboard" for the power limit under the PBO settings set to "manual" and "advanced". Scalar is pointless with the 5000 series it seems, just adds heat. Any higher setting and temps become unstable on CB23 and the PC crashes. Even if I run my RAM stock speed, results are the same. 3D Mark scores are slightly lower running this way as well. Bottom line is I found running PBO to be not so efficient in the 5000 series CPU's. Curve Optimizer is very hard to figure out. If one does, perhaps there's a few points on the benchmark's to attain. Want "easy"? Use the manual method or try the PBO and Auto OC, setting the power to "motherboard" and leave the rest "auto", adjust the LLC stuff to level 4 and frequency switching to 300Mhz (max the board does, 400 would be better). Leave the CPU settings on the "Tweaker" page all "auto" and don't set the boost settings on any other page than the one for PBO. The same settings are on like 3 pages in the BIOS, ridiculous and all manufacture's seem to be doing the same thing... 

I think you'll find this board to be pretty fantastic at getting the most out of the CPU. I moved to this board from an AsRock X570 Phantom Gaming 4S, that just didn't have the stability I needed or options like "LLC". Then if you're into the RGB thing, this board has that "Aura", which I don't use. For me, less "bling", more "zing". Your PSU isn't "ancient", I was running that same unit and swapped it into my 3600X backup rig. Tower? Pfft.. Not using it, but I have a Corsair 800D in my basement, circa 2009. Now using a Corsair 700D Airflow Edition, new but old model. Some cases are timeless. Here's a few pics of my results and best of luck with yours





















.


----------



## mackbolan

Mukzi said:


> I am not able to improve my RAM frequency over 3600 when I try 3800 and clock 1900 computer does not post
> [/QUOTE/]
> There's a few things that can cause this, but try these steps. One would be to try booting at over 3800, like 3866/1933 or 3933/1966. This is assuming we're talking about a Ryzen 5000, 3000 CPU. Also, you'll probably be needing to set some custom RAM timings, with a tiny increase in voltage in order to achieve the higher RAM speed. Depending on RAM brand, that maybe a real issue. I have a set of Gskill Ripjaws 3600 in my backup R5 3600X based rig and it doesn't OC at all because it's really cheap Hynix IC's. My Team Group Xtreeme DDR4 Gaming 3733 RAM OC's nicely above stock to 4000 because it has Samsung B-die for IC's. However, I run it at 3966 for the next reason why you have an issue booting to 3800/1900.
> 
> If RAM timings/voltage are set ok, there's a known issue with some if not most AMD Ryzen 5000 series (mainly the 5600X), 3000 series, where the Infinity Fabric cannot boot at 1900. Above or below, not an issue. Just 3800/1900. It's the 1900 IF part not working. The RAM will post at 3800 ( on mine), if leaving the FCLK on "auto". Then we're not running in the optimal 1:1 ratio for the RAM and FCLK, though and that defeats any hoped gains. Now at 3933/1966, I boot fine, albeit custom RAM settings. DRAM Calc is a good starting point; use the "Safe" settings first, than try the "Fast" one's for your RAM. Unless it's that Hynix XFR, like this Gskill in my other rig, the custom settings should work. Just search out that program, it's free by Ismus.


----------



## mackbolan

Mokona512 said:


> Is anyone else experiencing lower than normal BCLK clock speeds?
> For example, for me the board defaults to 98.9MHz instead of 100MHz which impacts all other boosting.
> View attachment 2518361
> 
> 
> While this is more for a secondary build, if I move the 3600 to my main system that uses an Strix X570-E board, it performs slightly better with the only difference being it being able to hold 100MHz. If I try to adjust it in the bios by even 1MHz, the system will get stuck at the boot logo and not proceed any further, even though it will respond to inputs such as Ctrl + Alt + Delete to restart.
> 
> Overall, it is strange.


Yep, it's normal and can mess up your OC if going for maximum RAM tightness and such. Why all manufacturer's do it has something to do with interference or some non-sense on unshielded RAM, or incoming from whatever. I set it manually in BIOS to "100" and that's it. Usually it's not an issue to run at 98.9/99.9Mhz-101/102Mhz BUS, I did find it to be a problem for mine. Try turning your CPU OC off just to boot once and see if it locks up. If so, you might need to reload the OS, with the BUS set at 100Mhz. Another thing is if your running an M.2, then changing the BUS speed will most likely screw the boot up. A regular SATA shouldn't be an issue. Then you could clone your drive, reset the BUS to 100Mhz and clone the drive back to save time/effort.


----------



## PAA589

New BIOS out on the 5th:

TUF Gaming X570 Plus:


https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-ASUS-4005.ZIP



TUF Gaming X570 Plus-Wifi


https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-WIFI-ASUS-4005.ZIP




Not much is know, WIndows 11 support and AGESA 1.2.0.3 b, I believe.

Also this is not beta...


----------



## Reous

PAA589 said:


> ... and AGESA 1.2.0.3 b, I believe.


Still Patch A. Only 4010 is Patch B so far.


----------



## mikemykeMB

mackbolan said:


> Well, I have a 5600X build using the ASUS TUF X570 Gaming PLUS (no WIFI) and from looking at your build, one factor that will or most likely will hold you back is that RAM. It could affect your overall top OC for the CPU stability wise. I'd make sure or find RAM that is using Samsung B-die or possibly Micron IC's. I use 16GB Team Group Xtreem Gaming DDR4 [email protected] 1866Mhz 1.46v. That kit has Samsung B-die, so it OC's well and allows for less stress on the CPU's memory controller. However, working with what RAM you have and assuming the timings are left stock for 3600, your top OC will vary. My 5600X is stable at an all core OC to 4700Mhz at 1.30v. I'm using a Corsair H110i GTX to cool it with SYY thermal paste (an off brand but works well). I'm not promoting any of these brands per se, just figure it's helpful to know brands when talking tech.
> 
> Typical BIOS steps depend if you want to pursue the all core OC or mess with a PBO or PBO +Auto OC setting. First I'll explain the all core OC. Plan on starting at 1.30v (Vcore) to be stable at 4700Mhz or higher. I think you'll find that 4850Mhz is the "wall" for a superb CPU going no higher than 1.40v, while maintaining no higher than 80c full load. Trying to maintain stability at 4700Mhz below 1.30v is a unicorn. Max safe voltage is ~1.5v, stay away from there unless you try LN2, lol. Some say 1.325v for everyday use, it really matters on how temps are. My CPU maxes at 70c in the toughest of games and pushing for more yields little more FPS or benchmark score. As far as killing the CPU, 2 things do that: too much heat or current, not necessarily voltage. Like mine will pull ~106W full load and hence, temps climb to 77c fairly quick. When I ran PBO + Auto OC, temps would hit 83c and scores were lower because of thermal throttling that starts around 50c. It's in AMD's programming to begin to stop boosting when the CPU hits ~50c. This is why I like the manual option. In BIOS turn off all PBO options before setting the manual CPU OC. Set the LLC options to 4, switching frequency to 300Khz. With your current config, setting the CPU Vcore to 1.30v and the core clock to 4700, should be a perfect manual setting. Mine runs like that daily with zero issues.
> 
> PBO or PBO +Auto OC settings are much different and yield similar results but with more heat. In this case, your top OC could vary quite a bit. I found that PBO is "broken" or just sub-optimal. I was able to enable PBO with Auto OC +100 and had to use the same power settings for the LLC. I also needed to enable "motherboard" for the power limit under the PBO settings set to "manual" and "advanced". Scalar is pointless with the 5000 series it seems, just adds heat. Any higher setting and temps become unstable on CB23 and the PC crashes. Even if I run my RAM stock speed, results are the same. 3D Mark scores are slightly lower running this way as well. Bottom line is I found running PBO to be not so efficient in the 5000 series CPU's. Curve Optimizer is very hard to figure out. If one does, perhaps there's a few points on the benchmark's to attain. Want "easy"? Use the manual method or try the PBO and Auto OC, setting the power to "motherboard" and leave the rest "auto", adjust the LLC stuff to level 4 and frequency switching to 300Mhz (max the board does, 400 would be better). Leave the CPU settings on the "Tweaker" page all "auto" and don't set the boost settings on any other page than the one for PBO. The same settings are on like 3 pages in the BIOS, ridiculous and all manufacture's seem to be doing the same thing...
> 
> I think you'll find this board to be pretty fantastic at getting the most out of the CPU. I moved to this board from an AsRock X570 Phantom Gaming 4S, that just didn't have the stability I needed or options like "LLC". Then if you're into the RGB thing, this board has that "Aura", which I don't use. For me, less "bling", more "zing". Your PSU isn't "ancient", I was running that same unit and swapped it into my 3600X backup rig. Tower? Pfft.. Not using it, but I have a Corsair 800D in my basement, circa 2009. Now using a Corsair 700D Airflow Edition, new but old model. Some cases are timeless. Here's a few pics of my results and best of luck with yours
> View attachment 2520184
> View attachment 2520185
> View attachment 2520186
> .


Thanks for all your input and information,…think I have it ironed down to 4.7 stable and a R23 of 12121, temp 73.c… I have spent sometweektime for the best and I am good with the current settings…best cores are 2/3.. CO at -30 others except -15 on 2/3.. PBO is advanced/manual to Motherboard and +200mhz..DRAM 3600mhz..


----------



## mikemykeMB

[email protected]`s Cinebench - R23 Multi Core with BenchMate score: 12035 cb with a Ryzen 5 5600X


The Ryzen 5 5600X @ 4850MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the Cinebench - R23 Multi Core with BenchMate benchmark. [email protected] #null worldwide and #null in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




hwbot.org




Don’t know if it works


----------



## PAA589

Version 4021
2021/08/17 20.44 MBytes
TUF GAMING X570-PLUS BIOS 4021
"1. Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.3 Patch C
2. Improve system performance"

NON-WIFI


https://dlsvr04.asus.com.cn/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-ASUS-4021.ZIP



Go to the chinese site for now to get other versions


----------



## PanZwu

PAA589 said:


> Version 4021
> 2021/08/17 20.44 MBytes
> TUF GAMING X570-PLUS BIOS 4021
> "1. Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.3 Patch C
> 2. Improve system performance"
> 
> NON-WIFI
> 
> 
> https://dlsvr04.asus.com.cn/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-ASUS-4021.ZIP
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the chinese site for now to get other versions



NON WIFI





TUF GAMING X570-PLUS｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global


TUF Gaming series distills essential elements of the latest AMD and Intel® platforms, and combines them with game-ready features and proven durability. Engineered with military-grade components, an upgraded power solution and a comprehensive set of cooling options, this motherboard delivers...




www.asus.com




WIFI





TUF GAMING X570-PLUS (WI-FI)｜Motherboards｜ASUS USA







www.asus.com


----------



## Jdpurvis

PanZwu said:


> NON WIFI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TUF GAMING X570-PLUS｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
> 
> 
> TUF Gaming series distills essential elements of the latest AMD and Intel® platforms, and combines them with game-ready features and proven durability. Engineered with military-grade components, an upgraded power solution and a comprehensive set of cooling options, this motherboard delivers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WIFI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TUF GAMING X570-PLUS (WI-FI)｜Motherboards｜ASUS USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asus.com


Well, the Wifi version seems to work, and is stable. Performance not clearly different. Will let you know if I find otherwise.


----------



## Jdpurvis

Jdpurvis said:


> Well, the Wifi version seems to work, and is stable. Performance not clearly different. Will let you know if I find otherwise.


Bios 4021 continues to be stable. Performance same or slightly better. New AMD chipset drivers out on the AMD site - apparently these are intended to address a security issue. No difference in performance so far.


----------



## Tmfs

I'm away from my PC right now so I can't test for myself but are we still unable to downgrade bios versions on this board?


----------



## duncan088

Hey, i cant pass 2666mhz ram, anything higher will not boot, not even try training it will instafail.
I tested the memory and the CPU 5600x in a x370 c6h modded, and that booted at 3200mhz ( cant try higher bc of no dram voltage option).
FS in this b550 i can even boot 2666 flck 2000mhz but cant clock memory higher


----------



## apainlessa

New AMD chipset drivers out yesterday, v.3.09.01.140


----------



## NRD515

I had a problem with a new PC using this MOBO. The cordless mouse I was using (Logitech M310) was "sticking" randomly, really annoying. I tried putting the receiver in another USB port, and even tried a corded mouse and it continued. I checked and the BIOS was dated from May, and was 3042? I downloaded the new BIOS and updated it and all is well, a slight frame rate increase, and everything is smooth as can be. I haven't installed everything I had in my old PC yet to avoid the data cap my ISP has, but the lowest frame rate I've seen is 112FPS. PC is a Ryzen 5800, with 16 Gigs 3200 mem, Nvidea RTX3700, a 1TB MSI 370 SSD and I just got a Samsung 870 SATA 2TB storage drive. My only complaint is this PC had the exploding Gigabyte 750GM PSU. Not anymore.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

this has been one of the most stable boards i have owned in years its a work horse just works no fuss i like it over my strix -e [email protected] with 32gigs of ddr 3200.


----------



## obscurehifi

Deleted.


----------



## orphinwales

Hope it's not of topic, has anyone used the PCIE 4X slot for a 3rd NVME drive?
Iv used both NVME slots and thinking about adding a 3rd NVME drive, just wondered if anyone knows if there's any problems I may hit.
Main problem I can think of is reducing airflow in to my GPU.
(im not looking at high end NVME drives, just something simple like a 1TB ED blue as they have been on sale.


----------



## 808sk

Looks like they just updated the latest bios for this mobo.

Version 4022
2021/12/14 20.46 MBytes
TUF GAMING X570-PLUS (WI-FI) BIOS 0422
Fix HLK error


----------



## timezone12

have you tried this yet? How does it work?


----------



## Jdpurvis

timezone12 said:


> have you tried this yet? How does it work?


Seems stable - no change in preformance that I can see. I had not experienced the HLK error mentioned in the listing.


----------



## timezone12

thanks


----------



## xolhid

Jdpurvis said:


> I had not experienced the HLK error mentioned in the listing.


Me either. That's why I'm opting out. If there isn't any performance, stability, or security improvements that directly affect my situation, then the update is redundant.

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## BillX4032

orphinwales said:


> Hope it's not of topic, has anyone used the PCIE 4X slot for a 3rd NVME drive?
> Iv used both NVME slots and thinking about adding a 3rd NVME drive, just wondered if anyone knows if there's any problems I may hit.
> Main problem I can think of is reducing airflow in to my GPU.
> (im not looking at high end NVME drives, just something simple like a 1TB ED blue as they have been on sale.


Yes, I put an Inland premium (Microcenter house brand TLC) 2TB gen3 and it works perfectly in the 4x slot.


----------



## superuser1

Has anyone tried the AMD Ryzen Chipset Drivers 3.10.22.706??


----------



## uragainstme

Hi, I have a question regarding this motherboard:
The one I have at the moment appears to have an older bios version (1404) and is stuck on yellow DRAM q-led + F2/Del key without letting me getting into bios. Is this a known issue for Ryzen 5800x, and if so is there a way to update the bios without a 2 or 3-series CPU? According to the motherboard manual this appears to be possible via using a USB drive, however I don't see any buttons to force a bios flash nor a USB port designated for this.

Thanks.


----------



## Multiplectic

This one doesn't have a BIOS flashback or anything, so you'll need a Zen2 CPU or similar to boot and upgrade, AFAIK.


----------



## PanZwu

any1 getting crashes in Games, esp RDR2?
After disabling SAM crashes stopped, ***


----------



## PAA589

*TUF GAMING X570-PLUS bios 4203*









Discussion
*Version 4203* beta version*2022/02/09* *20.54 MBytes*
TUF GAMING X570-PLUS BIOS 4203
"Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.19b
Please note that this is a beta BIOS version of the motherboard which is still undergoing final testing before its official release. The UEFI, its firmware and all content found on it are provided on an “as is” and “as available” basis. ASUS does not give any warranties, whether express or limited, as to the suitability, compatibility, or usability of the UEFI, its firmware or any of its content. Except as provided in the Product warranty and to the maximum extent permitted by law, ASUS is not responsible for direct, special, incidental or consequential damages resulting from using this beta BIOS."

https://dlsvr04.asus.com.cn/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-ASUS-4203.ZIP
Just released after all this time. I'm not trying this anytime soon. God bless you brave few who do, lol.

EDIT:

I broke down and updated. No changes as fair as I can see. Temps, boost, and everything else same as last bios. Nothing to report.


----------



## timezone12

Thanks PAA589


----------



## PoorGamer

PAA589 said:


> *TUF GAMING X570-PLUS bios 4203*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Discussion
> *Version 4203* beta version*2022/02/09* *20.54 MBytes*
> TUF GAMING X570-PLUS BIOS 4203
> "Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.19b
> Please note that this is a beta BIOS version of the motherboard which is still undergoing final testing before its official release. The UEFI, its firmware and all content found on it are provided on an “as is” and “as available” basis. ASUS does not give any warranties, whether express or limited, as to the suitability, compatibility, or usability of the UEFI, its firmware or any of its content. Except as provided in the Product warranty and to the maximum extent permitted by law, ASUS is not responsible for direct, special, incidental or consequential damages resulting from using this beta BIOS."
> 
> https://dlsvr04.asus.com.cn/pub/ASUS/mb/BIOS/TUF-GAMING-X570-PLUS-ASUS-4203.ZIP
> Just released after all this time. I'm not trying this anytime soon. God bless you brave few who do, lol.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I broke down and updated. No changes as fair as I can see. Temps, boost, and everything else same as last bios. Nothing to report.


So can we downgrade from this beta bios?


----------



## Multiplectic

Dunno... I wouldn't try it. This mobo doesn't have BIOS flashback.


----------



## timezone12

the final version of 4203 now 4204 is out anyone try it yet??? thanks


----------



## Lionvibez

timezone12 said:


> the final version of 4203 now 4204 is out anyone try it yet??? thanks


Waiting until the weekend to try it on my board.


----------



## PoorGamer

timezone12 said:


> the final version of 4203 now 4204 is out anyone try it yet??? thanks


Just tried three hours ago, performance seems to drop a little, still trying to stabilize 4000mhz ram with 2000mhz fclk, alas, no difference between 4021 with 4204, the only new thing is CO menu is available in the ai tweaker menu now.
Will try it again tonight.


----------



## Jdpurvis

PoorGamer said:


> Just tried three hours ago, performance seems to drop a little, still trying to stabilize 4000mhz ram with 2000mhz fclk, alas, no difference between 4021 with 4204, the only new thing is CO menu is available in the ai tweaker menu now.
> Will try it again tonight.


New bios was very stable for me - little or no change in performance. When the new chipset drivers came out, I installed them without incident. Performance was within 1%, perhaps a bit better. No issues with sfc /scannow or DISM, as a few opthers have reported.


----------



## PanZwu

yeah, seems stable so far - no negative things to report


----------



## xolhid

FYI for anyone upgrading to 4204. Curve Optimizer was added to the Ai Tweaker menu, however it doesn't seem to be working. Still have to use the (Advanced > AMD Overclocking > Precision Boost Overdrive) menu. I have a 5950x. I'm not sure if others are having this issue.

Edit: I regret upgrading to 4204. Apparently there is a bug affecting manual overclocks when setting EDC to anything other than 140. The bug has been present since AGESA 1.2.0.4 and has not been fixed yet. Firmware with AGESA 1.2.0.3c and prior doesn't have this issue. 


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/swa69b

Stay on 4022 or older!
I do not recommend 4204. It's bad!


----------



## Pharexys

Unfortunaly 4204 has some issues, i cannot setup DOCP anymore with it, after evry shutdown i have to reset memory to run without to be able to boot windows, rolling back to previous version works, so they broke something in 4204


----------



## xolhid

TUF GAMING X570-PLUS (WI-FI)｜Motherboards｜ASUS USA


ASUS TUF Gaming motherboards distill essential elements of the latest Intel® platform and combine them with game-ready features and proven durability. Engineered with military-grade components, an upgraded power solution and a comprehensive set of cooling options, each ASUS TUF Gaming...




www.asus.com





4403 beta is available now for the Wi-Fi board from the Asus support page. It isn't updated yet for the non Wi-Fi board. I'm sure it will be added soon.

I'm very happy with 4022, but if you feel inclined to test 4403, then please post your experience with it.


----------



## Kery

xolhid said:


> TUF GAMING X570-PLUS (WI-FI)｜Motherboards｜ASUS USA
> 
> 
> ASUS TUF Gaming motherboards distill essential elements of the latest Intel® platform and combine them with game-ready features and proven durability. Engineered with military-grade components, an upgraded power solution and a comprehensive set of cooling options, each ASUS TUF Gaming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.asus.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4403 beta is available now for the Wi-Fi board from the Asus support page. It isn't updated yet for the non Wi-Fi board. I'm sure it will be added soon.
> 
> I'm very happy with 4022, but if you feel inclined to test 4403, then please post your experience with it.


Hi, should this update fix the ftpm stutter issues?
Thinking about installing it because of this!
Edit: currently on 4204 and the only issue I can think of is this annoying ftpm one.


----------



## Multiplectic

I just flashed it, thinking it might fix my cstates issue, but it seems the Adrenalin driver is still overclocking my 5600X unnecessarily.


----------



## xolhid

Kery said:


> Hi, should this update fix the ftpm stutter issues?
> Thinking about installing it because of this!
> Edit: currently on 4204 and the only issue I can think of is this annoying ftpm one.


I don't know, don't work for or are affiliated with AMD and ASUS. I just happened to be looking for new updates for all of my equipment and noticed this. From my research it seems to be mainly focused on pushing the new AGESA 1.2.0.7 that provides better support for the newly released 5800X3D.


----------



## Jdpurvis

xolhid said:


> I don't know, don't work for or are affiliated with AMD and ASUS. I just happened to be looking for new updates for all of my equipment and noticed this. From my research it seems to be mainly focused on pushing the new AGESA 1.2.0.7 that provides better support for the newly released 5800X3D.


I installed it earlier today. No clear difference. Cinebench a tiny bit better, but well within the margin of variability that I have seen. Will report if anything changes.


----------



## Multiplectic

I installed it over the weekend. Had to roll back. BSoDs out of nowhere, even tho I reapplied manually all of my previous settings after flashing and loading defaults.


----------



## xolhid

Multiplectic said:


> I installed it over the weekend. Had to roll back. BSoDs out of nowhere, even tho I reapplied manually all of my previous settings after flashing and loading defaults.


Ouch. Was it a manual overclock? Sometimes firmware updates change enough things that manual overclocks need to be rebuilt.


----------



## Multiplectic

Nah, nothing too crazy. PBO with auto limits, CO on all cores -29, DOCP on.
That was working with 4021, so I rolled back.


----------



## bratfalken

Running 4021 with an 3700X and haven't had any problems with listed cl16 3600MHz RAM in DCOP settings. Having the Ryzen Master in PBO setting... Have the new 5800X3D on a shelf near me, but awaiting the latest BIOS to go out of Beta before even trying to do the swap. Is there anyone here who is running the "end of the line" CPU already, and how does it work out? Does that first BIOS mentioning the X3D work out? Should I alter Ryzen master to default settings before installing the CPU as I know it will not overclock at all or is that handled by the BIOS? Thank you in advance, this is my goto page.


----------



## superuser1




----------



## bratfalken

Yes, I know about that BIOS but it is still in Beta mode and as it seems to be the second one mentioning the 5800X3D I am awaiting it to go out of Beta before I switch CPU, my present BIOS has worked perfectly fine for my installed 3700X. I was asking if anyone had experience from the 5800X3D and any of the BIOS versions made for this CPU?


----------



## QB the Slayer

We may be at the point with these boards that all BIOS versions from now on could be beta... I have seen this in the past as boards get older

QB


----------



## bratfalken

Possibly, but I hope for one regular for this, the very last AM4 socket CPU.


----------



## xolhid

QB the Slayer said:


> We may be at the point with these boards that all BIOS versions from now on could be beta... I have seen this in the past as boards get older
> 
> QB


Beta bios can and usually does get pushed to release if the testing goes well. It's not that big of a deal.


----------



## PanZwu

they probably just put the beta tag away and call it final


----------



## PAA589

Just looked at the Chinese website and it looks out of beta:

Version 4403
2022/05/31 20.65 MBytes
TUF GAMING X570-PLUS BIOS 4403
"1. Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.7.
2. Fix AMD fTPM issue causes random stuttering."


----------



## bratfalken

PAA589 said:


> Just looked at the Chinese website and it looks out of beta:
> 
> Version 4403
> 2022/05/31 20.65 MBytes
> TUF GAMING X570-PLUS BIOS 4403
> "1. Update AMD AM4 AGESA V2 PI 1.2.0.7.
> 2. Fix AMD fTPM issue causes random stuttering."


I noted that on the Swedish site as well, this will be interesting, I have put up installing the 5800X3D until it went out of Beta, I hope this means it is okey without odd problems, I really want to see gret improvement in such hard flirted things like MSFS2020. Now if I only can install it without the M.2 drive refusing to show up like it does every single time when I've updated the BIOS. On to comparable tests with the 3700X...


----------



## timezone12

it it out of beta in usa as well with todays date


----------



## PanZwu

it has the same creation date so its most likely the same version just without the beta tag


----------



## Jdpurvis

PanZwu said:


> it has the same creation date so its most likely the same version just without the beta tag


New Chipset driver came out yesterday from AMD. A couple of drivers failed to install, but I used the update function within Device manager to update them. Seems stable - very slightly faster on CB20, but within variability that I've seen. Will post if anything significant changes.


----------



## ThumperSD

How do I turn off the wifi on this motherboard? Im checking device manager > network adapters. But there are so many items listed there. Which one is for wifi?

edit: I will just turn it off in bios


----------



## bratfalken

ThumperSD said:


> How do I turn off the wifi on this motherboard? Im checking device manager > network adapters. But there are so many items listed there. Which one is for wifi?
> 
> edit: I will just turn it off in bios


In Win 10, to the right by the clock you have options for connection, you can chose wifi and/or Blutooth.


----------



## Jdpurvis

bratfalken said:


> In Win 10, to the right by the clock you have options for connection, you can chose wifi and/or Blutooth.


If you want to turn it off temporarily, you can go to the networks settings page in WIn 10 or 11 - same thing for bluetooth on its page. I am using an external card for wifi and bluetooth,because it has a better adapter than the one on the board. So, I turned the board's wifi and bluetooth off in the bios. Then Win will recognize the card as default for wifi and bluetooth.


----------



## M3TAl

I think my x570 TUF is dying. After being the most stable system I've ever had... The past month+ it's exhibited weird behavior that has become progressively worse. To the point now the system is crashing every 30 minutes to 2 hours. Nothing shows in event viewer and no BSOD'S or anything to show the error.

System just goes blank and reboots when IDLE or doing light work like streaming Netflix. Usually my nvme disappears from the bios. Sometimes during the reboot after the crash it hangs on POST or Windows log in screen. I thought the nvme was dying but I took it out and booted off a different W10 install on an ssd. Same thing happened after 4 hours of use.

Tried cmos resets and all stock everything, didn't help. Tried both m.2 slots. Only two things left to try is a BIOS update but I've been on same BIOS for year+ no issues... Why now? And try unplugging ALL sata drives to try nvme by itself. Maybe one of the ssd is causing it?

It's like the motherboard is losing the ability to handle sata drives. Like they just disappear while using the pc. I don't know. I'm at a loss.

Edit: Got home from work booted to secondary win10 install on one of my SSD's. Took a dump within 3 minutes. Boot up again, dump within 3 minutes. Removed ALL Sata drives and ran off ONLY nvme. Worked for ~3 hours then took a dump. Updated BIOS to latest 4403 and still running ONLY nvme... Waiting to see if it takes a dump again. There's about 4 months left on the warranty but I hear Asus is a total nightmare to deal with.

Edit 2: It took a dump on new BIOS too :/


----------



## timezone12

try a new cmos battery that's what it sounds like to me


----------



## superuser1

M3TAl said:


> I think my x570 TUF is dying. After being the most stable system I've ever had... The past month+ it's exhibited weird behavior that has become progressively worse. To the point now the system is crashing every 30 minutes to 2 hours. Nothing shows in event viewer and no BSOD'S or anything to show the error.
> 
> System just goes blank and reboots when IDLE or doing light work like streaming Netflix. Usually my nvme disappears from the bios. Sometimes during the reboot after the crash it hangs on POST or Windows log in screen. I thought the nvme was dying but I took it out and booted off a different W10 install on an ssd. Same thing happened after 4 hours of use.
> 
> Tried cmos resets and all stock everything, didn't help. Tried both m.2 slots. Only two things left to try is a BIOS update but I've been on same BIOS for year+ no issues... Why now? And try unplugging ALL sata drives to try nvme by itself. Maybe one of the ssd is causing it?
> 
> It's like the motherboard is losing the ability to handle sata drives. Like they just disappear while using the pc. I don't know. I'm at a loss.
> 
> Edit: Got home from work booted to secondary win10 install on one of my SSD's. Took a dump within 3 minutes. Boot up again, dump within 3 minutes. Removed ALL Sata drives and ran off ONLY nvme. Worked for ~3 hours then took a dump. Updated BIOS to latest 4403 and still running ONLY nvme... Waiting to see if it takes a dump again. There's about 4 months left on the warranty but I hear Asus is a total nightmare to deal with.
> 
> Edit 2: It took a dump on new BIOS too :/


I would check the power supply too


----------



## M3TAl

I put a 6800 XT in my VR PC (this is a different PC from the X570 TUF) and changed the 1070 Ti for the 1080 that was in the VR PC. Gamed for 4+ hours straight last night 0 issues, perfect. Go to bed leaving a TV stream going... While I'm asleep it black screens and reboots like it has been doing month+. Literally only thing left is mobo, CPU(5800X), RAM, and PSU(HX750i).

I can torture test PSU, benchmark, and game for hours no issue so doubt the PSU is the issue. Haven't tried a CMOS battery. Odd if that's the problem as I've had mobos for 5+ years running never needed a battery. This one has been running since 2/2020.

I'm looking at other mobo's already but unfortunately I'm tied to Asus due to the monoblock. Have to find boards with VRM and hole spacing layout identical to X570 TUF Plus. So far that's Strix-e, TUF PRO, TUF PRO II, and B550-F Strix Gaming.

Edit: Put CMOS battery in from an Asus 970A Pro Gaming Aura... We'll see what happens. PC still can game for hours but leave it idle for any extended period of time and it black screens into a reboot, often freezing on windows login screen.

Edit2: It made it through the entire night but black screened and froze on reboot sometime while I was at work... Yay, fun times.


----------



## M3TAl

I moved on to strix x570-e wifi II. Moved all my watercooling and mono block from the TUF to the strix. 

Weird thing is the random reboots went away for about 5 straight days right before switching to the strix. I have no explanation and no clue what caused it. How could it random reboot every single day sometimes multiple times for month straight then just stop? Will see how it goes with the strix...


----------



## QB the Slayer

Were the issues during a heat wave? 

QB


----------



## M3TAl

It's 95-100F here every single day. Trust me, I know when the power for the whole house flicks off. That happens maybe once or twice a month.


----------



## QB the Slayer

Hmm... sketchy power, high temps... maybe the PSU is having issues. I had a PSU that would shut the system down randomly, I think it had a faulty Over-Temp sensor that would trigger randomly.

QB


----------



## M3TAl

Not sure what the temps outside have to do with it? AC is 76F in summer, always. And like I said before it games for hours non stop no problem. Only reboots randomly at idle or say streaming Netflix. 

No issue so far with the new strix mobo.


----------



## myCatnip

I just upgraded from 1407 to 4403 because I would ultimately have to when i move on to 5800x3d or 5900x (and because I was under the mistaken impression it would have PCH fan control and I am tired of LibreHardwareMonitor existing and running on my PC for the sole purpose of setting the PCH fan). I didn't find any obvious complaints and issues about this 4403 bios with a very quick search.

Big fail: I didn't have to upgrade right now, it didn't do anything for the PCH fan, and totally screwed with my overclock.

On 1407 I had (probably golden sample) r5 3600 (not x) running at 1900mhz FCLK with SOC 1.12V and Ballistix 3600cl16 ram at 3800mhz (with no change in timings at all). This was memtested, stress tested beyond any reasonable use and used for months in 35 celcius weather this summer. Not one issue (CPU running 4.2Ghz all core at 1.2v, though it can go stable and safe at 4.35Ghz, but it's not worth the extra heat to me).

Going to 4403, first I had to bump the SOC voltage to 1.13V for it to even boot, I assumed this was all, but I had Diabotical crash on me first time ever in 6 months and the system wouldn't boot without reseting bios (***?! When finding rock stable settings I was over mere "it will boot" voltages by over 0.1V for ram, 0.04V for SOC and 0.04V for CPU) I bumped SOC and RAM voltages a minimal amount but I crashed 20mins later again. I left the bumped voltages but took the ram down to 3733 and FCLK down in line with that and I didn't get a crash in about 50mins, but I completely lost sound till I reset the game at one point. (note: I had wierd sound issues before crashes, every time, these were less intense and took longer to come on as I approached "new improved bios stability".

I didn't feel comfortable bumping the voltages more for long term use, so I just decided to just put the ram back to default 3600mhz cl16 and IC to 1800mhz with auto 1.1V SOC and appropriately reduce the voltages again. Everything worked absolutely perfectly again... except before the bios update everything worked absolutely perfectly at 3800mhz with identical timings and 1900mhz IF.

Lesson (already known but not followed): never update a bios/any firmware/anything computer related whatsoever, unless you have a real problem with what you currently have.


----------



## myCatnip

The fan on this mobo is absolutely awful, it's louder than my entire rest of my system by a long way, it's cutting piercing disgusting din is absolutely repulsive. The whole thing is a pathetic piece of non engineering. A complete disgrace of a heatsink, completely useles garbage.

Does anyone know of anyone offering aftermarket fans or heatsinks for this motherboard? I've seen one custom passive solution which is just a 1 off but far superior to the supplied inactive cooling joke. I've also heard of people getting a new fan and those not being too bad, any links to where I might be able to get something? 

I found libre hardware monitor can actually control the chipset fan (and that it runs cooler with the shroud off in my case), however I would like a real solution if anyone is aware of one (except "never buy a motherboard with a fan on it again, what kind of idiot were you to assume that it couldn't be that bad at this price")


----------



## M3TAl

myCatnip said:


> I just upgraded from 1407 to 4403 because I would ultimately have to when i move on to 5800x3d or 5900x (and because I was under the mistaken impression it would have PCH fan control and I am tired of LibreHardwareMonitor existing and running on my PC for the sole purpose of setting the PCH fan). I didn't find any obvious complaints and issues about this 4403 bios with a very quick search.
> 
> Big fail: I didn't have to upgrade right now, it didn't do anything for the PCH fan, and totally screwed with my overclock.
> 
> On 1407 I had (probably golden sample) r5 3600 (not x) running at 1900mhz FCLK with SOC 1.12V and Ballistix 3600cl16 ram at 3800mhz (with no change in timings at all). This was memtested, stress tested beyond any reasonable use and used for months in 35 celcius weather this summer. Not one issue (CPU running 4.2Ghz all core at 1.2v, though it can go stable and safe at 4.35Ghz, but it's not worth the extra heat to me).
> 
> Going to 4403, first I had to bump the SOC voltage to 1.13V for it to even boot, I assumed this was all, but I had Diabotical crash on me first time ever in 6 months and the system wouldn't boot without reseting bios (***?! When finding rock stable settings I was over mere "it will boot" voltages by over 0.1V for ram, 0.04V for SOC and 0.04V for CPU) I bumped SOC and RAM voltages a minimal amount but I crashed 20mins later again. I left the bumped voltages but took the ram down to 3733 and FCLK down in line with that and I didn't get a crash in about 50mins, but I completely lost sound till I reset the game at one point. (note: I had wierd sound issues before crashes, every time, these were less intense and took longer to come on as I approached "new improved bios stability".
> 
> I didn't feel comfortable bumping the voltages more for long term use, so I just decided to just put the ram back to default 3600mhz cl16 and IC to 1800mhz with auto 1.1V SOC and appropriately reduce the voltages again. Everything worked absolutely perfectly again... except before the bios update everything worked absolutely perfectly at 3800mhz with identical timings and 1900mhz IF.
> 
> Lesson (already known but not followed): never update a bios/any firmware/anything computer related whatsoever, unless you have a real problem with what you currently have.



Early on when I upgraded from a 1xxx bios to maybe a 3xxx it required a SOC increase too. Old settings were completely unstable. Don't remember anyone else mentioning a SOC increase though, just me. Maybe they were already running more than enough SOC while I was running the minimum to be stable while new BIOS required more.


----------



## timezone12

Asus just put up a new bios 4408 I have not tried it yet.


----------



## PanZwu

timezone12 said:


> Asus just put up a new bios 4408 I have not tried it yet.


installed yesterday, cant say anything yet. nothing weird yet


----------



## Atarion

Bios 4408 brings curve optimizer to 5800X3D owners. I'm able to go -30 on all cores, allowing me to jump from 4.25GHz to 4.45GHz all core. There is no need to use PBO2 Tuner anymore.


----------



## PanZwu

Atarion said:


> Bios 4408 brings curve optimizer to 5800X3D owners. I'm able to go -30 on all cores, allowing me to jump from 4.25GHz to 4.45GHz all core. There is no need to use PBO2 Tuner anymore.


thanks for sharing - just ordered the X3D


----------

